# Pet Peeves



## goatygirl8

What are your pet peeves of the goat world?
Personally my biggest pet peeve is people breeding their goats without a purpose. Like breeding a doe having the kid and drying the doe up to do it the next year without any sense of need or reason besides wanting cute and fluffy kids. 

Yours?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

When ignorant people try to use my goats to teach their kids wrong information about goats.


----------



## Maureen Harmon

When people tell me goats are creepy and evil.... morons.


----------



## Jessica84

I could write a book on this! I’ll keep it short though and just do the one I see the most and the one bothering me right now
When people rant that a goat is priced too high just because “blah blah” whenever I hear this I’m like who cares! Show me the Kelly blue book on Goats! 
Buyers trying to get you to lower your price. Ok it never hurts to ask and when I’m asked I don’t get upset about it but this is a perfect example:
Last night got a text
Guy- what’s the lowest you’ll go on these 4 does?
Me- ok instead of $1,300 I’ll sell for $1200
Guy- what’s the best you can do
Me-$1200
Guy- I need a buck you have a buck?
Me- yes this one, if you buy with the does I’ll sell for $600
Guy what’s the best you can do?
Me (annoyed now) $1900 (instead of $1800)
Guy- I’ll give you $250 each
Me-$2000 or I’ll keep them
I have decided that this is my new thing!
Ok and one more, when you ask someone for a price because they don’t have it listed (which annoys me) and you can’t afford it so thank them and let them know you can’t do that at this time and it’s “your really missing out on a great goat for that money! It will do amazing things for your herd” I’m like ok let me go rob a bank real fast! You don’t care that I’ll be in jail and can’t feed it right?


----------



## Goats Rock

When you sell goats (kids, adults, whatever), go over all the care, how to feed, (especially bottle kids), bend over backwards to make sure all is well, only to have them call a week or 2 later. Their "friend" who knows everything told them all this incorrect info, now the animal is sick or dying and they want you to fix it. 

Sometimes it is easier to just send the goats to the sale barn.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

I’m still pretty new, so not selling milk or kids yet, but it makes me crazy that everyone says ‘Goats eat EVERYTHING!’ I’m like, yea, unless you want them to eat it, or God forbid it falls on the ground!!!


----------



## goatygirl8

I have a new one!
People getting a goat and asking you for information but picking and choosing what information they want and what they don't want especially if it is easier to not listen to somethings.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

I seemed to do that when my last momma was going thru her vaginal prolapse but I also ran every idea that was given to me by my vet before doing anything. He had been helping me from the start before I'd posted anything. He was happy to let me try anything he thought could possibly be helpful but some things he didn't want me doing because it would mess with the medications he was giving her


----------



## goatblessings

People having goats they purchased going on 1 1/2 years and not bothering to find out anything for themselves. "Can you clip for me?" "Can you tattoo for me?" "My goat's in labor what do I do now?" "What - you mean I need to take some poop to the vet?" "What are probiotics?" "I don't want to spend the money on a vet can you come look at her?"- Even though when they purchased the goats you gave them info AND pointed them toward reliable sites like this to help educate them! If you don't want to do the work don't have goats - or any other livestock for that matter.


----------



## Jessica84

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> I seemed to do that when my last momma was going thru her vaginal prolapse but I also ran every idea that was given to me by my vet before doing anything. He had been helping me from the start before I'd posted anything. He was happy to let me try anything he thought could possibly be helpful but some things he didn't want me doing because it would mess with the medications he was giving her


Well that's kinda one for me too BUT if someone (you) went onto a group and asked for opinions I see that as your wanting a very large variety of opinions to pick and choose from.
I had one gal call me asking about giving copper boluses because her goats had fish tails. I spent a long time explaining it to her, finding sites and sending to her. Then she tells me later that she asked a vet on FB and they said it's all a myth. I don't claim to know everything but it does bother me when I put life on hold to help someone that calls or messages me and they turn around and basically tell me I'm wrong. When I'm giving it on here? I'm basically on here when I have nothing better to do, don't feel good, taking a break......basically no life at the moment lol


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

goatblessings said:


> People having goats they purchased going on 1 1/2 years and not bothering to find out anything for themselves. "Can you clip for me?" "Can you tattoo for me?" "My goat's in labor what do I do now?" "What - you mean I need to take some poop to the vet?" "What are probiotics?" "I don't want to spend the money on a vet can you come look at her?"- Even though when they purchased the goats you gave them info AND pointed them toward reliable sites like this to help educate them! If you don't want to do the work don't have goats - or any other livestock for that matter.


I agree with you 100%!! In the short time I've had goats I've met several people who don't want to learn how to do things &/or think they'll save money not using a vet & then upset when their animals don't make it! They're always surprised at everything I do & have learned to do, but if you're going to have them, then you should always be learning! I also have a good friend that is like this with their dogs & it annoys me bc I think when you get an animal, it's a commitment to care for them!


----------



## Deborah Haney

"Are they pygmys?"
- anyone who ever comes to my house, walks by the yard, or sees us while we're on a walk or hike.

I'm fully aware that it's not really fair to be annoyed at this honest question, I'm just getting tired of answering it.

Also people thinking we got them to mow our lawn. We would have gotten a mini horse if we didn't want to mow anymore. Plus, our lawn is mostly creeping buttercup. They don't eat it because it tastes bad, which is good because it's toxic.


----------



## Audrey LeRoux

My biggest is when it comes to breeding. I absolutely HATE it when people refer to being "out of" the buck and "by" the doe.


----------



## Goats Rock

The first question people ask when they know I have goats (dairy) is "Are they fainting goats, can I see them fall down?" WHAT? First, why would someone want to scare something so much that it falls down, and second, no, I have dairy goats. Then the entire "oh gross, you DRINK goat milk"? What is wrong with people. The older I get, the less patience I have. Especially after explaining the difference in meat vs. dairy vs. pet. Sheesh!


----------



## yankeedoodle

Mine is that there aren't more vets for small ruminants out there. I mean, there just is'nt that many that you know you can trust. 
Considering going to school to get certified my self.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh boy, pet peeves, don't get me started.


----------



## SalteyLove

Audrey LeRoux said:


> My biggest is when it comes to breeding. I absolutely HATE it when people refer to being "out of" the buck and "by" the doe.


What is the correct terminology?


----------



## Jessica84

Out of the doe by the buck. I always used to say out of X doe and X buck then I saw a rant about it and was looks OOPS! Lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

I charge fairly low prices because I'm not one of the "BIG" breeders, but people always seem shocked by the prices.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Goats Rock said:


> The first question people ask when they know I have goats (dairy) is "Are they fainting goats, can I see them fall down?" WHAT? First, why would someone want to scare something so much that it falls down, and second, no, I have dairy goats. Then the entire "oh gross, you DRINK goat milk"? What is wrong with people. The older I get, the less patience I have. Especially after explaining the difference in meat vs. dairy vs. pet. Sheesh!


Oh yeah, almost EVERYONE asks if I have Fainting goats....
I used to have two, but after a while it got so that I would hide them when any young people would come over, because my brother would tell them about how they "faint" and then they'd want to go out to the pasture and chase them to make them faint! My poor, sweet girls!!


----------



## Jessica84

groovyoldlady said:


> I charge fairly low prices because I'm not one of the "BIG" breeders, but people always seem shocked by the prices.


Yep then the other half tells people that if a goat is too low there's something wrong with them. The whole pricing thing alone gets my blood boiling


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh yeah, almost EVERYONE asks if I have Fainting goats....
> I used to have two, but after a while it got so that I would hide them when any young people would come over, because my brother would tell them about how they "faint" and then they'd want to go out to the pasture and chase them to make them faint! My poor, sweet girls!!


I'm with you on this too! I have 5 fainters (will have 6 soon) & I don't even tell most people bc I don't like to make them faint! My son & his friends do sometimes, but I swear my goats love playing with them! They faint on their own plenty, so it's not really even necessary to make them do it! I really do love them, they are so funny!


----------



## Calistar

Craigslist. Everything about Craigslist.

I love when I write a lengthy ad for a goat listing pedigree information, stating how they've been vaccinated, supplemented, well cared for, etc....and I get replies like "What's the lowest price u will take for the goat?" Ugh! 

And the astounding number of people who just never get back to you. Because a "Thank you for your time, but I'm not interested" is too hard for some people. 

And just the general attitude that a lot of people have that goats are (or should be) just cheap lawn mowers/weeders that they can just set and forget. I raise registered nigerian dwarfs, I've spent thousands of dollars on breeding stock and I buy the best I can, and it's aggravating to have people contact you and then drop off the face of the earth when you won't sell a registered doe for auction house prices because their kid wants a pet. 

Oh, and did I mention Craigslist?


----------



## Audrey LeRoux

SalteyLove said:


> What is the correct terminology?


Well, seeing how kids (and every mammal and some fish and reptiles) all come out of the female! It is correct to say out of "insert mother figure" and by "insert father figure"


----------



## singinggoatgirl

"Goats will eat anything"

"Why are you buying my expensive alfalfa for goats? They can just eat straw, right? OH, you should have said MILK goats!" Like pet and meat could still survive off nothing.

Assuming they know goats when they raised horses (or anything else with hooves) and telling me that I'm not doing it right. "Oh, goats are full grown at 4 months old, you can breed them, then! You don't have to wait until they are older." Um, my 4 month old ND doeling is standing right next to her 2 year old dam. Does she look full-grown to you??? Try half-sized. "Are you SURE they can't just use the [wimpy and not properly tensioned] chainlink fence you already have? Surely they can't jump it." Jumping isn't the only way they get out. They can go under and through. Also, do you want to buy me a new goat when your dog kills the babies that escape into your yard? No? Then stop. Just stop.


----------



## mariella

Calistar said:


> And the astounding number of people who just never get back to you. Because a "Thank you for your time, but I'm not interested" is too hard for some people.


I know! I always say thank you for your time(And you now my Arms never brake)
One of mine is letting my mother post any of my goats she calls them Billies and Nannies!
Or people on craigslist that say how healthy their goats are but in the pictures they look like bags of bones!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Goats Rock said:


> When you sell goats (kids, adults, whatever), go over all the care, how to feed, (especially bottle kids), bend over backwards to make sure all is well, only to have them call a week or 2 later. Their "friend" who knows everything told them all this incorrect info, now the animal is sick or dying and they want you to fix it.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier to just send the goats to the sale barn.


Oh this...this exactly. I sold a bred doe beginning of March, said if she wasn't actually bred they could bring her back and re-breed her. Three weeks later, the new owner calls up "she won't eat, she's hunched over - you said you vaccinated her!" - I told her I had given her CD&T, copper, and selenium. She goes "what about Lepto, I'm told they HAVE to have Lepto..." Lepto has so many strains and isn't commonly vaccinated for and I don't do it, but I had told her exactly what I vaccinated for...if she felt she had to have some other vaccination, well that's on her. 
Still, same conversation "well, she looks like she has some vaginal bleeding" - Bingo. Probably aborting for whatever reason. Probably didn't come from my place since I haven't had any others abort (except one the vet aborted intentionally due to fetal problems), even the ones bred to the same buck at the same time. 
Since there was no written contract, I'm retracting a re-breeding since the whole thing seems fishy. I'm not going to accuse them of anything but it seems odd.

Some people you just can't please.

My pet peeve - low ballers. On our local pages, there are two guys that are obvious kill buyers/flippers and the prices they offer are ridiculous. For example, someone asked $125 for a doe, this one guy says "I'll give you $60"...I have no problem bartering for prices, but come on, that's flat offensive. Shows you who to avoid for sure.
The other one bought 9 goats as a lot (Lamancha's for the most part) for $500, next day, reposted wanting $2-300 each, and the lies were outrageous. "No this ones been my nurse goat for my calf" with a picture of the goat tied up tight looking really unhappy having a bummer calf nursing off it - definitely same goat from the pictures from the day before. 
I have nothing against flipping or kill buyers, but at least don't be a jerk about it.


----------



## luvmyherd

Do you make goat milk soap?
Seriously, that is the first question out of everyone's mouth when they learn I had goats. Like it is the only thing goat milk is good for.


----------



## Calistar

luvmyherd said:


> Do you make goat milk soap?
> Seriously, that is the first question out of everyone's mouth when they learn I had goats. Like it is the only thing goat milk is good for.


Omg, this! When I first started with goats, it was always "Do you milk them?" (Which I didn't at the time.) Eventually I DID start milking them, but now they ask "Do you make cheese?" Obviously they're my goats that I own for my own enjoyment and it doesn't matter anyway, but sometimes I just get the feeling that people are never satisfied with what *I* do with *my* goats! I know it doesn't matter, but it's aggravating.

I swear I'm not this grumpy in real life


----------



## Damfino

I don't really have many pet peeves except for the "no horns" regulation at ADGA shows. That one makes me want to tear my hair out (and I love my hair!). Related: The idea that you can't possibly keep horned dairy goats, or keep a mixed herd of horned/dehorned goats without horrific accidents happening constantly. Many of us do it, folks! It's all about herd management--nothing inherently wrong with the goats or their horns. 

As for "dumb questions," from non-goat people, I kinda like them. If nothing else they are often extremely entertaining. My favorite stupid question from people admiring my pack wethers: "Can you milk him?"

Yeah... say that one again s-l-o-w-l-y.


----------



## Goats Rock

Damfino, Talking about milking wethers: My son (very inexperienced at the time) had to milk for me. (Milking machines). I forgot to tell him the 4-h wether was in with the does. Talk about a lot of confusion on part of both parties! :haha:


----------



## Jessica84

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Oh this...this exactly. I sold a bred doe beginning of March, said if she wasn't actually bred they could bring her back and re-breed her. Three weeks later, the new owner calls up "she won't eat, she's hunched over - you said you vaccinated her!" - I told her I had given her CD&T, copper, and selenium. She goes "what about Lepto, I'm told they HAVE to have Lepto..." Lepto has so many strains and isn't commonly vaccinated for and I don't do it, but I had told her exactly what I vaccinated for...if she felt she had to have some other vaccination, well that's on her.
> Still, same conversation "well, she looks like she has some vaginal bleeding" - Bingo. Probably aborting for whatever reason. Probably didn't come from my place since I haven't had any others abort (except one the vet aborted intentionally due to fetal problems), even the ones bred to the same buck at the same time.
> Since there was no written contract, I'm retracting a re-breeding since the whole thing seems fishy. I'm not going to accuse them of anything but it seems odd.
> 
> Some people you just can't please.
> 
> My pet peeve - low ballers. On our local pages, there are two guys that are obvious kill buyers/flippers and the prices they offer are ridiculous. For example, someone asked $125 for a doe, this one guy says "I'll give you $60"...I have no problem bartering for prices, but come on, that's flat offensive. Shows you who to avoid for sure.
> The other one bought 9 goats as a lot (Lamancha's for the most part) for $500, next day, reposted wanting $2-300 each, and the lies were outrageous. "No this ones been my nurse goat for my calf" with a picture of the goat tied up tight looking really unhappy having a bummer calf nursing off it - definitely same goat from the pictures from the day before.
> I have nothing against flipping or kill buyers, but at least don't be a jerk about it.


Lol this reminds me of a buckling I sold last year. So they show up and I just got done feeding and his rumen was FULL! So she asks if he is bloated. I said no I just fed him. She says "I don't see the Hay where is the Hay!" So I'm like ATE as in it's gone but got a flake and showed her and she looked at me like I was dumb. She asks if I have vaccinated with CDT, yep. So she says "well since I will have to keep him away from my herd because he's bloating and I don't want my other Goats to bloat will you come down on the price" I'm just looking at her thinking, did I hear her right?! At that point Ive decided she is a moron! So I said "he is NOT bloating and even if he is your Goats can't catch it! NO! I will not come down" she looks at me like I'm the dumb one. So she ends up saying she wants him. I pack him to the truck and load him and she asks "do you even test" I said "no, and I'm pretty sure we already coved this, would you like to see the message?" So she asks if I will come down since she has to test him. Nope! Handed her back the cash and said I'll keep him. So then she freaks and tells me how she drove 4 hours and she didn't want it to be for nothing lol


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat

When people that breed registered goats are rude to people that breed commercial goats or vice versa. lol I can deal with crazy off the wall goat questions. I have had both registered and un registered goats, they both have a role in the goat industry.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Damfino said:


> I don't really have many pet peeves except for the "no horns" regulation at ADGA shows. That one makes me want to tear my hair out (and I love my hair!). Related: The idea that you can't possibly keep horned dairy goats, or keep a mixed herd of horned/dehorned goats without horrific accidents happening constantly. Many of us do it, folks! It's all about herd management--nothing inherently wrong with the goats or their horns.
> 
> As for "dumb questions," from non-goat people, I kinda like them. If nothing else they are often extremely entertaining. My favorite stupid question from people admiring my pack wethers: "Can you milk him?"
> 
> Yeah... say that one again s-l-o-w-l-y.


You tell them "yes, you can milk him, not so sure I'd drink it though" and let that sink in for a minute. Reminds me of Family Guy "I'm a horse breeder now!".

I tend to agree about the horns for ADGA showing. All my dairy goats are disbudded except one. I prefer it for them, as it makes their heads fit in my milking stand better - the one with horns we had to turn her head sideways to fit through the head catch. I disbud my dairy babies too, but I have a mixed herd and my Boers keep their horns. It hasn't been a problem, actually the hornless dairy girls are the bossy ones. I do hate that people don't disbud some of their dairy girls, it makes them unshowable completely, no matter how nice they are

@Jessica84 No kidding...everyone wants something for nothing. If she had ever really seen true bloat, she'd know it, and know it's not contagious. What a derp.

Pet peeve - Rude feedstore staff. Last weekend they gave me the wrong size pellets, all the bags look alike, but they are cattle creep pellets (non-medicated so yes I feed them to my horses too) and 3 sizes. Huge, like cube size, a regular horse pellet size 3/8ths I think, and then the rabbit pellet size - which is what I buy. They were closed by the time I started unloading the truck so I was stuck with the huge cube sized ones. I mentioned it today and they acted like it was my fault, even when I showed them my receipt for the small 5/32nd size pellets.
They also don't and won't stock goat feed. Only reason I keep using them is they are half the price and less than half the drive of the next feed store. I spend $300 a month on average in there just in feed, let alone anything else I get (meds, syringes, other stuff)...and always pay in cash - not my fault they can't read! That and the mill they are supplied from does have goat and sheep feeds, just if you don't own cattle, they don't care around here.


----------



## wifeof1

I do a milk share with some local farmers. The give me fresh veggies and I allow them to milk twice a week. 
My pet peeve is them showing up late, or texting saying they are going to be late, texting they can't come at all and flat forgetting it's their milking day. 
Kinda why I have little respect for crop farmers.


----------



## yankeedoodle

yeah, I'm in on the helpers thing. someone milks on sunday morning for me bcz I usually get home from work around 3 am and they get milked at 6 am. " sorry I went to bed late.. My husband dosen't feel good... I got a pimple"... all lame excuses for not wanting to get out of bed earlier once a week to help out. Arrrrgh...


----------



## wifeof1

I still have to be at the barn because I have to feed the other 13 goats, and unlock everything. Check the electric fence. Make sure they clean up properly. I'm bout ready to shut the whole trade thing down. I sold my two best milkers cause I just had too much milk. 
Last time I got the text saying they were running late, I texted right back and told her to stay home. 
She showed up 1 minute early.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Today, our second to last buckling (that was for sale) went to his new home. I feel badly about it, because several days ago I had talked over the phone with the prospective buyer, and he had asked if we would sell the buckling's sire (I had sent him a reference picture of him, a large, heavily moonspotted buck) instead. I told him that he (sire) had been sold last January, and at the end of the conversation the buyer said that he definitely wanted the buckling and how about picking him up on Monday?

When they arrived today, they apparently still thought that they were getting the buckling's SIRE, and were disappointed when I again told them that he was sold. 
I really wish people would listen (and read the ads) more when looking to buy a goat! So frustrating.


----------



## Lstein

People just hear what they want to hear. I deal with customer's over the phone daily, and it's amazing the mental gymnastics some people will go through to select a few words you say and rearrange and twist them to fit their view/wants.


----------



## Goats Rock

Tags on shirts! Why must they sew itchy stiff tags _into the seam, _ then when you try and remove it, the seam rips and now there is a hole in your BRAND new shirt!

Some shirts have the tag half way down the side, now. That feels like a piece of hay constantly irritating you! And once again, it is sewn into the seam! Grrrr.


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock said:


> Tags on shirts! Why must they sew itchy stiff tags _into the seam, _ then when you try and remove it, the seam rips and now there is a hole in your BRAND new shirt!
> 
> Some shirts have the tag half way down the side, now. That feels like a piece of hay constantly irritating you! And once again, it is sewn into the seam! Grrrr.


 omg you made my day! My son is the same way, so ocd about tags. If I cut them it still bugs the crap out of him so I have no option but to rip them out so all his shirts have holes in the back of the collar lol


----------



## Damfino

Tags aren't too bad. They amuse people when I happen to accidentally wear my shirt inside-out and backwards (yes, I have been known to do that).


----------



## groovyoldlady

My current pet peeve is when the kids act like they're starving. Then instead of taking the bottle nipple into their mouths they just plant their feet and press their muzzle as far forward as they can NEXT to the bottle.

We're bottle feeding ten right now. I have been known to grumble, "Just put the stupid nipple in your mouth and SUCK!" 

Silly goats.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Eeewwwww....goats milk, how CAN you drink that??????

Eeewww, eat a goat? Yuck.

Goats? Oh, yeah, they eat everything.

I want to get me some goats to mow my lawn!

The out of an by for any animal when said wrong drives me crazy.

Going out of my way to write and print out a small book on goat care for someone asking for help, only to have them keep emailing and asking for help when their goats start dying because they never bothered reading what I sent them.

Asking me if my goats faint.

Referring to my Nigerians as miniature pygmies, Nigerian pygmies or dwarf pygmies/ pygmy dwarfs.

Miss spelling or butchering the breed names in sales ads. Come on, you have these animals and can't be bothered to learn what they are and how to spell it?

Calling them udders or utters when referring to one animal. One udder per animal, with 2 halves!

This is to name a few!


----------



## wifeof1

Damfino said:


> Tags aren't too bad. They amuse people when I happen to accidentally wear my shirt inside-out and backwards (yes, I have been known to do that).


Me too.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

One of my pet peeves is when people try to pick up the kids after I specifically tell them not to pick them up, then they start to wriggle and scream and the people say the goats is being mean or cranky, but I'm the one who is REALLY mean and cranky. 

Also also a very common one that people have been posting, when people say goats eat everything.


----------



## Damfino

Well, to be fair, some goats DO eat everything. I had one that did...


----------



## Goats Rock

My month old kids (39 of them) like to chew on and attempt to eat my clothing and hair, maybe I can get them to just eat the tags? :haha:


----------



## goatygirl8

Maybe an unpopular opinion but people who charge more for a goat to be registered vs. unregistered.
"I'll sell said kid for $100 without registration but $400 with"
IMO if a goat can be registered it should be. Even if it's just for formality purposes I really think that it may help them in the long run if they have that paper with them. Even if it just helps them continue to have quality homes if they ever get sold on after the first house it could definitely give them a chance at having a better home. Does said registration really change their value that dramatically if you are willing to sell them cheaply without it?
I know not many people care about papers but there are some that do and it may help them later on. I know I don't typically buy animals that are not.


----------



## TheDreamingGoat

goatygirl8 said:


> Maybe an unpopular opinion but people who charge more for a goat to be registered vs. unregistered.
> "I'll sell said kid for $100 without registration but $400 with"
> IMO if a goat can be registered it should be. Even if it's just for formality purposes I really think that it may help them in the long run if they have that paper with them. Even if it just helps them continue to have quality homes if they ever get sold on after the first house it could definitely give them a chance at having a better home. Does said registration really change their value that dramatically if you are willing to sell them cheaply without it?
> I know not many people care about papers but there are some that do and it may help them later on. I know I don't typically buy animals that are not.


Is that an exaggeration, or do people really price then that much higher when they are registered?


----------



## goatygirl8

Around here they do. Most specificly when dealing with Nigerians a lot of backyard breeders will do it that way. That's why we have so many not registered nds running around.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I haven't seen price get as high as that (4x) if sold registered then not, but I have seen doelings/bucklings (Kiko) priced at $400-600 w/out papers and $1000-1200 with. It's crazy! I can see when people say $25-50 more if registered (so that it covers the cost/time of registering), but not much more than that really.


----------



## TheDreamingGoat

Goat_Scout said:


> I haven't seen price get as high as that (4x) if sold registered then not, but I have seen doelings/bucklings (Kiko) priced at $400-600 w/out papers and $1000-1200 with. It's crazy! I can see when people say $25-50 more if registered (so that it covers the cost/time of registering), but not much more than that really.


That's ridiculous! I get that you might get more value out of selling your goats kids later in if they are registered, but that's like double the price!
It seems like I got my goats for cheap I guess.


----------



## luvmyherd

Damfino said:


> Well, to be fair, some goats DO eat everything. I had one that did...


I am aware that many goats are notoriously picky eaters. But back in the 80's we found two goats dead in the yard. One had a feed stack in its stomach the other had devoured a full sized couch cushion!! So yeah, there are goats who will eat anything. Though I have never had one eat a tin can like in the old cartoons.


----------



## goatygirl8

I guess since I breed show goats rather strictly I can't see how someone doesn't see the importance of registered goats. If they have the ability to be registered why not just register them? It would sure help the goats in the long run.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

I'm in on the registered vs non-registered. If it can be registered, price it to include the registration...OR send it with an application and let the new owners deal with registering it. 
I see no reason why a piece of paper changes the price of a kid from $100 to $200 or any other price except for registration fees if the breeding is going to do the registering. 
Once the goat leaves my hands, it's the new owners prerogative on whether they're going to sell registered or unregistered offspring. I don't care if they make a profit and don't need to try to cut into their profit for the sake of papers and that's all that is happening, because when you charge more for papers you're lessening the new owners profit from having registered stock. Who cares? If you don't want someone else selling your bloodlines, then keep everything you breed - which definitely is no part of feasible.


----------



## Goats Rock

Without getting into a big registered vs. non registered debate, I have a fairly large herd of registered dairy goats. When I sell any, mostly kids, I sell the non registered kids for one price, but if the buyer wants papers, essentially, they are buying my herd name and reputation. If I don't want my name on that goat forever, I will not sell the papers. But if I feel that is a worthy goat, they are buying 1. The goat, 2. My genetics and 3. All the time I have put into that goat to get where it is now. So, I do charge more. 

Not every registerable goat should be registered. Some just do not measure up.


----------



## Einhorn

Goats Rock, that's a great point, but do you charge substantially more for the same goat based on whether or not it is registered? 
That's what i see, same goat, twice the price if they have papers. No discussion of the goat's merit as a breeding animal.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Not quite the point I was getting at there....let me elaborate.

You have a not-so-great quality doe that you wouldn't keep to breed yourself if you had the space. You put her up for sale for $150 (going rate around here, not sure about your area) as a grade, but want $300 if buyer wants the papers because she is out of registered stock. That is ridiculous. It's the same goat, the same quality, but the buyer is paying for a piece of paper with your signature. This is common in my area.
Difference, same quality doe, you put her up for sale for $150, or $175 with registration (done by you, not an application) - the extra $25 covers your registration fees and postage - fair. Or same doe, $150 with application and buyer pays to register (how I've bought and how I do it) - fair. Or flat out sell her for $150 as non-registerable - also fair.

Price according to quality isn't the issue, pricing higher for the piece of paper is obnoxious. I skip those sellers right off because whether it's a $150 doe without papers, it's a $150 doe with the papers regardless of their asking price of $300 to include the registration. Nobody is going to ask $150 for a $300 doe that is $300 quality just because they aren't sending papers with her. That's business sense.


----------



## Jessica84

I’m one who charges a difference in price. Quite a few reasons I do so too. 1. Everything I sell with papers is in direct competition with me on selling kids. You want to sell my lines? You pay for them. Also some people simply can not afford papers. I have a registered buck for sale right now, $600 a guy simply wants a buck to breed to his does for kids. He doesn’t want to pay a high price just because of papers so I am selling to him for $300 BUT he has also been on the market for a few months. I do NOT make adds that say $X for papers $X for commercial. Everything is up for sale with papers, if they don’t sell it’s basically my last ditch effort to try and sell without papers because after that they go to the sale yard. Also this goes back to the whole if prices too cheap there is something wrong with it. If I didn’t have this guy interested in the buck and I did lower the price to $300 with papers then OMG there is something wrong with it! 
I have also sold registrable kids as commercial, usually just bottle kids, and have had buyers come back and ask for papers and they expect them to be for free. Papers are worth something and they realize it with the price difference in kids so why would I just hand them over? No they can pay the difference


----------



## Goats Rock

Jessica84, you said that very well.


----------



## New-goat-mom

I realize this isn't goat specific, but people who list their goat (or whatever) for sell. For example, one ad I saw said "Goats for sell. I am saleing..." Aggghhh...I want to beat my head against a wall. What on earth is saleing??? I saw one this morning advertising "Boars head goats for sale" (at least he said for sale). Boars head is a brand of deli meat and cheese... not a goat.


----------



## Goats Rock

I have another peeve! ( this is kind of long). I live on the easternmost edge of our family farm back in the woods. My goat barn is also back here. But, my hay is stored at the old dairy farm about a mile away. It's a big bank barn, out buildings and the farm house. My step dad hoards (I mean lives) there. 

Anyway, I haul round bales to my barn probably once a week on a hay wagon. 2-3 bales or more, depending on upcoming weather, etc.

Now for the peeve.... Ignorant drivers coming down a rural road as fast as they can, taking or texting and almost plowing into me. It's a straight road, no curves, nothing, it gradually goes across a river and up a hill. (Only one spot is no passing). My family has farmed this area since the early 1900's. No new houses, it's the same couple houses, our farm and our fields. These morons (from the city) act like I am purposefully in their way. All they have to do is tap the horn and pass me! 

The last straw was Sat. I was hauling manure from the big dig out of the deep litter! Good full load, running up the nice straight road. A car was honking and having a fit, because I was on the hill and for 20 seconds, he couldn't pass me. I got a rude gesture, fist shaking, what a piece of work. I was real tempted to hit the PTO and give him a load of goat manure! But, calmer minds prevailed.


----------



## ksalvagno

I see that around here too. People are selfish and only care about themselves.


----------



## Lstein

Goats Rock said:


> I was real tempted to hit the PTO and give him a load of goat manure! But, calmer minds prevailed.


I don't know, I think it might have been worth it. LOL!

We have a lot of people drive on our road too but for the most part they behave themselves other than during harvest. The grain trucks need to use the road in front of my property as a runway to speed up, so they can make it up the rather steep hill I live in front of.


----------



## Damfino

I'm fortunate. I live on a farm road which is owned on both sides by descendants of the people who first homesteaded the area. Much of the huge ranch was subdivided and sold, but everyone has to drive through the original ranch headquarters to get to their properties, and the man who owns it is extremely grouchy about speeders and will stop anyone on the road who is going too fast. He's a huge, intimidating man who looks like a giant Yosemite Sam, so no one disregards one of his warnings. 

Last fall, though, a lady I sold goats to was driving down a dirt farm road with her water truck and she turned into her driveway. Some crazy speeding lady (with kids in the car!) wasn't paying attention and thought the truck was slowing down to let her pass. She plowed into the side of the truck and totaled both vehicles. Luckily no one was killed, but the lady I sold the goats to was injured. Yikes!


----------



## luvmyherd

This has gotten to be more than a pet peeve. My anxiety level is going through the roof! We have owned this property since 1979. For years our only neighbor was an old lady to our north. (She was probably about the age we are now when we moved in.)
Since then two houses went up next door to our south. Luckily, I endeared him to us right away by agreeing to pay 1/2 to upgrade the fencing between our houses. His son has played loud music but if we call they turn in down. They are good people willing to help and such.
Then, the lady to our north died. An old man moved in so that was okay. He is now in a home and his son has let (I am not sure how to describe them) *undesirable* people live there. Seriously, we are scared to death of them. They do not play loud music; they blast noise. Bass so strong it shakes our foundation. This can go on for days followed by days of silence (tweakers?!?)
We have called the police several times and they always turn it down for a while then gradually build up the volume and length of time. Their most recent way to get back at us is to blast their noise for 20 minutes or so. (Not long enough for the Sherriff to show up.) Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and it is going on; again for only 20 minutes or so.
I really hate calling out the Sherriff all the time as they have real crimes and criminals to contend with. The last deputy we spoke with was not even sure of what the law is concerning loud music. He was going to check and get back to us but never did.
We are truly at our wits end. We hope to sell in the next year or so and nobody will consider this place as long as this is going on. (And I have not even mentioned their piles of trash that keeps finding its way over the fence.)
Thanks All...&#8230;&#8230;.I just really needed to rant!!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

luvmyherd said:


> This has gotten to be more than a pet peeve. My anxiety level is going through the roof! We have owned this property since 1979. For years our only neighbor was an old lady to our north. (She was probably about the age we are now when we moved in.)
> Since then two houses went up next door to our south. Luckily, I endeared him to us right away by agreeing to pay 1/2 to upgrade the fencing between our houses. His son has played loud music but if we call they turn in down. They are good people willing to help and such.
> Then, the lady to our north died. An old man moved in so that was okay. He is now in a home and his son has let (I am not sure how to describe them) *undesirable* people live there. Seriously, we are scared to death of them. They do not play loud music; they blast noise. Bass so strong it shakes our foundation. This can go on for days followed by days of silence (tweakers?!?)
> We have called the police several times and they always turn it down for a while then gradually build up the volume and length of time. Their most recent way to get back at us is to blast their noise for 20 minutes or so. (Not long enough for the Sherriff to show up.) Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and it is going on; again for only 20 minutes or so.
> I really hate calling out the Sherriff all the time as they have real crimes and criminals to contend with. The last deputy we spoke with was not even sure of what the law is concerning loud music. He was going to check and get back to us but never did.
> We are truly at our wits end. We hope to sell in the next year or so and nobody will consider this place as long as this is going on. (And I have not even mentioned their piles of trash that keeps finding its way over the fence.)
> Thanks All...&#8230;&#8230;.I just really needed to rant!!!!!!


(((((Hugs))))) Been there, done that. I hope things settle down for you SOON!


----------



## Goats Rock

Maybe they will tweak right into the twilight zone. I hope they move, or go away soon for you.


----------



## wifeof1

Hope you survive this. I have clients that sold their house and moved because of crappy neighbors. 
Is it possible they could be charged with harassment? Perhaps a building code violation? Fire hazard? In CA you have the right to quiet enjoyment. The owner could be liable.


----------



## Goats Rock

FLIES! Grrr. My pet peeve of summer. Clean barn, no manure lying around etc. Darn flies are everywhere and they BITE! I spend and hour every eve. (Instead of 5 hrs of sleep, I get 4) shop vacking flies! I suck up hundreds, but doesn't make a dent! It's kind of fun. ( no, I don't get out much, little things entertain me!). 

Ok, I'll quit whining and complaining. 
Oh wait, one more peeve. Mice in the hay baler twine rolls. So fun to be square baling trying to beat the forecasted rain (that never came) and have bales blow out of the chute, no twine on them. The mice ate into the twine roll and we had to keep re threading the baler until finally we got to a non mouse chewed area! Then a pin sheared! It's an old baler from 1972. But it works. We did get 265 bales off that field. Round baled 200. 

Varmits and bugs, phooey!


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, another call to the police and they have been quiet for a bit. One evening I went out, turned the back light on and off several times and yelled an expletive that I cannot repeat here. (Something like, "please sirs, could you lower the volume.") That seemed to work better that the cops.
So, a few days pass and they set our back fence and my son's garden on fire. I do not think it was intentional, just their burn barrel (totally illegal out here) got out of control.
The fire man said they would be hit with several citations and fines. Even though the police and fire dept are aware of their noise and garbage (which is smelling in this heat) nothing official has been done.. I am just grateful for some quiet.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, another call to the police and they have been quiet for a bit. One evening I went out, turned the back light on and off several times and yelled an expletive that I cannot repeat here. (Something like, "please sirs, could you lower the volume.") That seemed to work better that the cops.
So, a few days pass and they set our back fence and my son's garden on fire. I do not think it was intentional, just their burn barrel (totally illegal out here) got out of control.
The fire man said they would be hit with several citations and fines. Even though the police and fire dept are aware of their noise and garbage (which is smelling in this heat) nothing official has been done. I am just grateful for some quiet.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Goats Rock said:


> FLIES! Grrr. My pet peeve of summer. Clean barn, no manure lying around etc. Darn flies are everywhere and they BITE! I spend and hour every eve. (Instead of 5 hrs of sleep, I get 4) shop vacking flies! I suck up hundreds, but doesn't make a dent! It's kind of fun. ( no, I don't get out much, little things entertain me!).
> 
> Varmits and bugs, phooey!


Amen to flies!!!

I just built a milking machine because I can't keep those little [add in lots of foul language] out of my milk bucket while I'm milking. Nothing gets rid of them, and they love sweet feed. It doesn't matter how clean my barn is, how much poop I shovel out of the pasture...the flies!!!!!!!

I hate flies.

Also, that my kids run in and out all day and I end up killing...you guessed it...flies in my kitchen for 20 minutes before I can cook.

ETA - Luvmyherd - so sorry about the clown neighbors. I have 2 older folks on either side of me and a hay broker behind me. The hay broker has trucks in and out at all hours of the day and night, and of course artillery fire from the military base my husband works on. It took quite awhile to get used to the "ambient" noise. I hope you can adjust while your jerkwad neighbors bother you. Not that you should have to, but it doesn't look like it's going to resolve all that quickly.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Pet peeve...children!
They raid my fridge and eat stuff I was going to use for dinner, at almost 5 PM. Like today, they ate a whole package of celery. Fine, except I needed it for tonights dinner and today was the only day they decided to scarf it all down, at 4:30 in the afternoon. 
I'd have no issue if they had asked if they could have it, I'd have pulled off what I needed and let them have at it, but noooooo they ate it all and I had to send a panicked text to my husband to grab more. Luckily he was at the grocery store already for me since my truck is at the shop.

I can't wait for school to start.


----------



## goatygirl8

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Pet peeve...children!
> They raid my fridge and eat stuff I was going to use for dinner, at almost 5 PM. Like today, they ate a whole package of celery.


That is strange. I remeber absolutely dispising celery when I was young. It doesn't seem like a very snack like food.


----------



## TheDreamingGoat

goatygirl8 said:


> That is strange. I remeber absolutely dispising celery when I was young. It doesn't seem like a very snack like food.


I despise celery now!


----------



## Sfgwife

Ok peeve of my last two weeks..... we got a new preacher at chirch. Ok fine. Church decided to upgrade the parsonage. Ok fine. But holy crap! It all started with real things that needed be done. Then went to change toilets... uhhh. That really is NOT a poop ring in the three toilets... it is well water a d years of it people. But noooo so three new toilets.
Then hubby was asked to make a kitchen cabinet... one.... cause preacher said it looked bad with a shelf on the edge. Ok fine... well that turned into a whole WALL of new cabinets cause the others were old and not sitting out another whole inchish like the others on that wall.... preacher told hubby when he finished the one... no this will not work. Then today he went to only put in the set of cabinets..... they changed ALL of the door knobs... this wasnt all but just the tip of the iceberg.Why. Because the old ones were the old brass ones and didnt match the new paint, flooring, kitchen counters, recessed lighting, new ceiling fams and other things. Omg!

There have been five men workin out there for two weeks solid and every single day it was something new that was not acceptable to this family. Yea... now i really want this preacher here knowin how ugly it has been with the parsonage. N. O. T. Plus... the men workin didnt get anything for doin it, they have all spent monies out of their pockets for supplies, were not fed meals by anyone but themselves or their wives nor were they even offered one. Not one single time did the preacher or his wife offer to buy lunch, bring or buy snacks or drinks, even somethin so simple as to bring sammich stuffs for them. Nada. They have been treated like the hired help for two weeks and boy howdy i am PISSED! But bein the good lil wife i wont say anything because it was “their duty” to fix the parsonage. Yes some things ok fine.... but this nit picky nonsense and bein treated like hired hands..... no no no!

I love our small country church... but this surely makes me so not want to go so long as this man is there. And.. it doesnt help that he looked at me and my two full sleeve tattoos and JUDGED ME at one glance. Yea very pastory kinda man he is eh. Anyone that goes to our church KNOWS that if we are asked hubby and i will do pretty much anything that is asked of us and even when we are not asked we will ask if we need help doin things. And yet this man took one look at me and i am a bad person because i have a LOT of tattoos.... and he only saw a bit of my work done.... i have a full backpiece and most of one leg done as well. Jerk! And he is not an older person who yes i could understamd thinkin me “interesting” for so much ink on me. He is early forties.

Sorry so long. . Hubby is grumpy and i jus don’t want fuss this at him cause he has worked his tail off there and neglected things that really need doin here. For an ungrateful spoiled snotty entitled family. And i had a long week of dr appts with my mama. Today we finally got a concrete dx of lewy bodies dimentia on her. My father had a heart attack last year this time and is now sleeping his days away and has given up. So i fear he wont be long in this world. So my brain and heart are mush right now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry so many things are going on. That is very hard.


----------



## Jessica84

luvmyherd said:


> Well, another call to the police and they have been quiet for a bit. One evening I went out, turned the back light on and off several times and yelled an expletive that I cannot repeat here. (Something like, "please sirs, could you lower the volume.") That seemed to work better that the cops.
> So, a few days pass and they set our back fence and my son's garden on fire. I do not think it was intentional, just their burn barrel (totally illegal out here) got out of control.
> The fire man said they would be hit with several citations and fines. Even though the police and fire dept are aware of their noise and garbage (which is smelling in this heat) nothing official has been done. I am just grateful for some quiet.


Are you still in California?? If so that is going to be a HUGE bill!! Years back, I know before my son so 11+ years, the neighbor kids were playing with lighters and ended up catching us on fire. It burnt maybe a acre and just to have 2 engines and the inmate crew come out to put it out it ended up being a $40,000 bill. That wasn't even them paying us for anything. The dad wanted to make sure the son made it right so he bought a sack of grass seed and a rake and made him plant new grass. I to this day still feel so bad for them because now long after the they lost their house and had to move


----------



## spidy1

my biggest is when you are in a PUBLIC place and some moron has there dog off leash, just the other day in a swap meet some dingbatt was letting there dog run wild, harassing my on leash service dog, management finally had them put it on leash, but the very next day... :buttheads:


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

goatygirl8 said:


> That is strange. I remeber absolutely dispising celery when I was young. It doesn't seem like a very snack like food.





TheDreamingGoat said:


> I despise celery now!


They like to eat it raw with peanut butter on it. I use a lot of celery in meals - I was making crab cakes last night.


----------



## Goats Rock

Celery with salt (bad, I know) is good too. It's really good in Bloody Mary's!  I understand about the kids (human wise). I love mine, but so glad they are grown up and not eating me out of house and home! (Now the goats do!) 

Loose dogs are a pain too! Why do people insist on taking untrained dogs to public venues? (Community street fairs, etc).


----------



## Pack Goat Girl

My WORST pet peeve is when someone breeds a goat because of their coloring. I knew someone who had a moonspoted doe that she bragged about all the time. Needless to say when I finally saw her I was expecting quite the goat. When I saw her she was so horribly conformed I cringed. Her color was pretty but when you add her confirmation she is almost useless for anything,her legs and feet were so bad she couldn't hardly move so that ruled out pet. Her escutcheon was more of a triangle than I've ever seen. She bred her to a bad buck and the kids, esh they were bad they had to be put down there legs were so bad.


----------



## TheDreamingGoat

Pack Goat Girl said:


> My WORST pet peeve is when someone breeds a goat because of their coloring. I knew someone who had a moonspoted doe that she bragged about all the time. Needless to say when I finally saw her I was expecting quite the goat. When I saw her she was so horribly conformed I cringed. Her color was pretty but when you add her confirmation she is almost useless for anything,her legs and feet were so bad she couldn't hardly move so that ruled out pet. Her escutcheon was more of a triangle than I've ever seen. She bred her to a bad buck and the kids, esh they were bad they had to be put down there legs were so bad.


I feel like I would be the one doing that, only because I don't know anything about good conformation. Oops.
And I don't show so.....
Also, I have no idea what an "escutcheon" is.


----------



## spidy1

TheDreamingGoat said:


> I feel like I would be the one doing that, only because I don't know anything about good conformation. Oops.
> And I don't show so.....
> Also, I have no idea what an "escutcheon" is.


it's the line from but hole to scrotum/udder


----------



## TheDreamingGoat

spidy1 said:


> it's the line from but hole to scrotum/udder


I almost laughed out loud when I read this  it sounds so bizarre


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

“Pigmy”

The fact that in my area meat goats are worshipped and dairy goats are basically non existent.

One time I was selling a Pygmy kid on Craigslist’s and a guy had come to buy the kid. The guy says that he wants to buy the goat for a pet for his wife. A horned, uncastrated billy kid. My peeve is with society’s portrayal of goats nowadays as fluffy cute things that never grow up and can’t be aggressive. You’d think buyers could read up a bit on goats. There is so much crucial info you have to have and people can be so ignorant.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I went to the Austin zoo the other day and went to the petting zoo with kids ( people) and kids ( goats) and here was a sign " DO NOT PICK UP THE BABY GOATS " and kids were! They were very rough with them and there was a VERY young one SCREAMING for mamma because the child was walking away with the kid and mama was obviously stressed I finally confronted the child to PUT THE GOATS DOWN
City kids DO NOT know how to treat animals

Another pet peeve is when the kids would GIVE the goats the paper bag


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve- clipping goats that won't stand still and clipped goat hair in my under wear! These does have been clipped every year for fair. (That's a different peeve!). 
I'm off to clip 10 does!


----------



## MadCatX

LOL @Goats Rock


----------



## Goats Galore

When people want to see my goats faint when they are DAIRY GOATS!!!


----------



## MadCatX

LMBO - I wonder how many fools have yellew at like Nubians or Boers thinking they'll faint

I bet in the Goat mind its like this
Human: AHHHHHH AHAHHHH
Goat: Im a goat not a dentist
Human AHHHHHHH FAINT GOaT FAINT
Goat: Bark human Bark


----------



## Goats Rock

Our county fair is this week, I have 10 dairy goats entered in the
ADGA open class show this Sat. We have to have our goats there all week. 

Our fair has an Open Class goat barn. (It's tight quarters, but that is for another post). The goats are separated from the outside with the 4"x4" goat panels. People, adults and children, are continually coming up to the goats looking through the panels a a yelling! 
I asked "excuse me, why are you yelling and screaming at these goats". The answer, "we want to see them faint!" Aggghhh! 

We all have tried to explain dairy goats don't faint, to no avail! 
Someone in our barn was a little mean today. Since we are really close to the cow barns, this person suggested that there are black and white fainting cows, too. Apparently cows don't care for the idiotic yelling, either. She stood up, was flinging her tail and did what all cows do upon standing. She flung manure all over the yeller! They left. We laughed!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny.


----------



## goatblessings

Please please please have a vet or a good goat mentor! We all need one for certain meds, emergencies, and illnesses. Make sure you are lined up BEFORE getting goats. They deserve our care and attention - if you can't pay for one or locate one, rethink owning goats.

Sorry - just a rant watching my neighbors goats die because he won't pony up for a vet that could have easily saved his goats by simply running a fecal.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol other then this group it’s just me and we do for the most part just fine. I have learned that a 30-30 is more humane then these dumb vets around here. I paid $400 for a vet to kill my favorite doe when all it was was salivary cyst and just needed to be drained. I paid over $200 for a vet to tell me a abscess on a 8 week old kid was not cl and gave me la200 to give every other day. I paid over $1,000 for a broken leg that went threw the skin and all he did was cast it and cross his fingers it didn’t get infected (but at least now I know on that one!) I took a doe to the vet because I thought she smelled bad and worried there might be a kid stuck and even though she was closed he gave me oxytocin to give to her (which now I know was the dumbest thing!) so no unless it’s something I know how to fix but need a vet I don’t bother any more. They won’t do fecals, they won’t give me lute when I had doelings bred. I asked for meds to treat a cystic doe and was told my goat wasn’t worth it to sell her and refused to give me meds.


----------



## goatblessings

It's too bad you have crappy vets, but we do need them, if for nothing else than the meds! You are someone who is also experienced - I would count you as my goat mentor!


----------



## Jessica84

No I know what your saying. The vet thing is touchy for me because they are so worthless here  a lot of people who have good vets really don’t understand how people in my shoes cringe when they say vet. But it sounds like your neighbor basically chose to not do anything, even attempting to throw the book at the goats and let them die. I have a person I know and kinda friendly with but can no longer stand to talk about goats with her because she has her share of lost animals and does nothing to help. One was a buck I sold her that I bottle fed and LOVED. He was anemic and she said someone fed him candy and that was what was killing him for 2 months then cried on Facebook how she lost him. I believe in the “not my animal not my say” but I can’t stand to hear how all her goats are fed candy and all her kids drowned to death when she looses them


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

When I go to the grocery store there's a large herd of goats about 30-40. I saw about 12 dead in the pasture and I went to talk to him and he said that they didn't have any water and died! I was MAD


----------



## MadCatX

Yeah I cant stand that crap - I dote on my two. They didnt ask to be with us so I need to make sure I take care of them. I mean they are herd animals, they do rely on us to make sure they are taken care of.


----------



## Jessica84

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> When I go to the grocery store there's a large herd of goats about 30-40. I saw about 12 dead in the pasture and I went to talk to him and he said that they didn't have any water and died! I was MAD


OMG!!! How damn hard is it to fill up a trough! Our well went out once and I had to load a barrel and bucket water in from the creek to get them water before. No food would make me mad, no water would set me over the edge. My kids show goats water was low just the other day. Not out but low. They got screamed at and told if it gets below half again I'm putting them back in with the rest and they won't touch another damn goat again. I can't even say how bad it would have been if they actually ran out of water


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Jessica84 said:


> OMG!!! How damn hard is it to fill up a trough! Our well went out once and I had to load a barrel and bucket water in from the creek to get them water before. No food would make me mad, no water would set me over the edge. My kids show goats water was low just the other day. Not out but low. They got screamed at and told if it gets below half again I'm putting them back in with the rest and they won't touch another damn goat again. I can't even say how bad it would have been if they actually ran out of water


exactly! it really makes me mad! i make sure my goats ALWAYS have plenty of fresh water. i have a mineral tub, large bucket and a trough all filled with water, and they have alot of it drank by the end of day, its 100+ here all day so i cant even stand it when somebody doesnt have water out for their animals. If someone cant fill a water bucket they dont have any buisness raising ANY animals!


----------



## ksalvagno

I would think you could report him if the goats have no water.


----------



## Goat_Scout

That is so sad about the goats dying from lack of water.  In this blistering summer heat, our animals certainly wouldn’t last long without it. 

One winter, most of our pipes froze and then burst, so the water supply to the animals was out of commission for a week or so. 

Every day I remember us having to set a large cooler in a wagon, fill the cooler with water (using small buckets) then oh-so-slowly (so the water didn’t slop over the side) pull the wagon a little ways down our driveway, and fill the cows’ mega water trough. It did take awhile, and getting cold water sloshed all over you in -0 weather is not fun. :/ But of course, it was something that had to be done. We also did the same thing with the goats/chickens, only on a smaller scale. 
The same day, one of our friends was dropping off their cow at our place (to stay for a couple days until another one of our friends came and bought her) and once off of the trailer, the poor cow went crazy at the sight of the water trough, and gulped it down. Apparently she had gone 2 DAYS without water because their barnyard pipes had burst as well, and they didn’t bring her any from the house. Poor girl!


----------



## mariarose

SalteyLove said:


> What is the correct terminology?


The easy way to remember this is the baby literally comes "out of" the doe and the doe was impregnated "by" that particular buck.


----------



## mariarose

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Pet peeve - Rude feedstore staff.


I'm really sorry. This is something I do not have to deal with. Both my feed stores do their very utmost to help me out.


----------



## mariarose

Sfgwife said:


> So my brain and heart are mush right now.


Things have been rough. I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## mariarose

My pet peeve at the moment are the video ads on this site... slows my device to molasses.

These have all been great peeves. Given me lots to think about in my own behaviour.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

yeah i thought about calling the spca on him


ksalvagno said:


> I would think you could report him if the goats have no water.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Pet peeve - Rude feedstore staff.


yes! i went to tsc the other day and they didnt have any goat food out so i asked if a teenage girl if they had any in the back and she looked on the computer and said they had one left and then ASKED another guy if they had any goat food and he said no, although the computer said they had one left and then i said they still had one and can they atleast go look for one for me and he says "i dont want to!" so i asked another OLDER lady if she could look and she came back w/ one sweating and said it was in the wrong spot and she said she dug through about 10 feedbags to get it. i told the managers and the teens got in big trouble:7up: and im glad they did


----------



## mariarose

I used to work for TSC, and at our store, we would have been taken out back and shot for such behaviour.

But then, I was an older sweaty lady, too.


----------



## Goats Rock

We just got home from our county fair. I took 10 goats for the open class. My big Peeve is the 4-H goat barn. Apparently, no one has the brains to figure out- if you put 2 full size dairy goats in a pen for a pigmy, set water buckets on the floor, and forget to check them, it is not a good thing. 

Don't they teach kids that goats need fresh, un pooped in water, continually? Not just when the human kid feels like it? Get a green short strap from Tractor supply, a flat back bucket, hang it above the butt and presto, clean water not full of poop! 

I can't go in the pens, I'm not a leader, grandkids aren't in 4-h this year (divorced parents this year and kids had to be with mom this summer). So all I could so was tell the leaders. I got a lot of shoulder shrugs! "Little Billy or Susie must be busy". 
HUH? All week, every day?! Bring less animals! Ride one less ride. Simple! 

Grrr


----------



## mariarose

Pretty awful!


----------



## mariella

Rude feed store staff 
I used to go to a locale feeds store they would ask if I have a farm tax I would say no I don't see a reason for one right now. I got laughed at and asked "What are you afraid the government is going to take control of your farm?" WHAT??? I let that slid but I asked if they had anything that wasn't Purina because I used to feed it to my rabbits and lost almost all of my stock and the treats I was feeding my dog were from Purina and my dog had liver failure and my vet said it was the treats and that I didn't want my goats or any other animals on that stuff a nice lady gave me what I wanted but the next time I came they only had Purina(2 weeks later) I asked the guy that was mean to me why they switched to all Purina and he said "So crackpots like you don't come here" And that was the end of that feed store for me.

Then another feed store I am currently going to one lady just wont work with maybe because I am young and she think I don't know what I am talking about. But treating me like a kid when I ask for something specific is crossing some lines! I started ignoring her and talking to the other staff when I need help. I think she hates me now I may have gotten her in trouble


----------



## mariarose

Wow. My 2 feed stores go out of their way to get what I want. I just can't imagine...


----------



## groovyoldlady

mariarose said:


> My pet peeve at the moment are the video ads on this site... slows my device to molasses.


AMEN and AMEN!

I paid to support the site and I STILL see them. I contacted the admin, but still haven't heard back.


----------



## groovyoldlady

mariella said:


> Rude feed store staff
> I used to go to a locale feeds store they would ask if I have a farm tax I would say no I don't see a reason for one right now. I got laughed at and asked "What are you afraid the government is going to take control of your farm?" WHAT??? I let that slid but I asked if they had anything that wasn't Purina because I used to feed it to my rabbits and lost almost all of my stock and the treats I was feeding my dog were from Purina and my dog had liver failure and my vet said it was the treats and that I didn't want my goats or any other animals on that stuff a nice lady gave me what I wanted but the next time I came they only had Purina(2 weeks later) I asked the guy that was mean to me why they switched to all Purina and he said "So crackpots like you don't come here" And that was the end of that feed store for me.
> 
> Then another feed store I am currently going to one lady just wont work with maybe because I am young and she think I don't know what I am talking about. But treating me like a kid when I ask for something specific is crossing some lines! I started ignoring her and talking to the other staff when I need help. I think she hates me now I may have gotten her in trouble


What's a farm tax???


----------



## mariella

https://extension.psu.edu/understanding-your-federal-farm-income-taxes


----------



## TheClamkinator

Goats are the current (white) golden retrievers


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

ksalvagno said:


> I would think you could report him if the goats have no water.


so this guy has been reported, and they found no signs of animal abuse!!
It was on the local news this morning


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. I guess he knows someone.


----------



## Goats Rock

I can't remember if I posted this peeve or not, memory is getting rusty. But, baby lamanchas sticking their little hornless heads through the 4"x4" panels and getting stuck. Every group has at least one of these annoying (and potentially dangerous) little idiots. 

No matter how many times I pull them out, they run off yelling, then come back and stick those little wedge head back through, stuck again! Grrrrr. 

It's only for about a week or 2, but I am so afraid they will get slammed and get a broken neck.

The front of the pens are 4x 4 panels with the hay held up with another panel on the outside. So I can't block off the front panels.


----------



## mariarose

Determination to die is a trait to consider when culling...

Just sayin'...


----------



## Goats Rock

Ha ha, unfortunately, these are ones I've waited for. Beautiful doe kids, but dumb. I actually did sell a couple for that very reason. 

Out of the 105 kids born this year, around 45 were does and 4 kept getting stuck. 2 I sold and 2 are just now getting stuck. Sheesh.


----------



## mariarose

Well, we have to raise SOME dumb ones, because it is fearsome to think of the super-duper intelligent goats we'd have taking over the world if we didn't keep the balance.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm adding another to my list. A bottle buck Lamancha X kid with little horns (I thought he was polled, he is 4 months old and just now getting hornlets). If he wasn't the grandmonsters pet, soon to be banded, he'd go to the sale today! (The buck is to be banded, not the grandmonster grandson.). I just wanted to clear that up. 

I agree about smart goats taking over the world, they really could...
:haha:


----------



## SeventeenFarms

The peeve I have is with the person whom I get my hay from. He always wants to sell me "goat hay" which is very low quality- field edge crap, sweepings, etc, with who knows what is in it. More so, he does sell some of it to someone I whom don't know, and I have to wonder if that person's goats are well taken care of. He doesn't have goats, knows nothing about raising goats, but assumes they thrive on low quality feeds and neglect, although I have tried to educate, change and challenge his thought set. He says I am crazy to feed them good horse hay. Its good to be crazy- better than to be uninformed.


----------



## Old Post Farm

random person-"is she pregnant?" (talking about a wether in another pen)
me- secretly dolling my eyes "no"
random person- "are you sure?"
me- "yes" (my tone getting drier) 
random person- "but she's so big" 
Me- (trying to educate this person) "that is HIS rumen"


----------



## elvis&oliver

Mine would be the uneducated part a lot of you already put on here. The stories I’ve heard of people’s goats that died and listening to why, is from pure negligence from non education. The pet peeve is their first response is “I’m going to get more goats!” 
But when it comes to horses and my pet peeves from lack of education?
Oh boy.....my fingers might cramp and fall off the keyboard. I’ve said this a million xs take the TIME to learn continuously on your animals if you’ve taken the time to bring them home. I’m still learning at the age of 51 and eager to do so!


----------



## Goats Rock

Why, when you are in a hurry, does every bucket either be empty or have poop in it? (buckets are hung so they can't poop in it!) I have 20 buckets (5 gal) to fill in one barn. It takes some time if all are needing filled. (They get checked and filled every few hours.). 

You can't hurry a hose...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

yes! so true Goats Rock! every time i need to get somewhere (especailly when i need to get there soon) their water ALWAYS needs to be cleaned! EVERY TIME!


----------



## Goats Rock

My coffee pot that pukes grounds and water all over the counter. Only sporadically, so I can't justify buying a new one.....


----------



## Goats Rock

Another peeve: Spiderwebs that make the barn look like a haunted house. Fall is here, temps are chilly, so the flies are finally dying. Now to spend the day shop vaccing spider webs, eggs and spiders. Don't worry, they will be back in full force, again.


----------



## Goats Rock

Another Peeve! Boy I have a lot! Worm pellets. The ones they sell for goats. The ones contributing to major parasitic resistance. 
Why are they permitted to sell them? 

A lady that I know, is doing the best she can for her goats (new owner) thought she was doing right by giving the pellets. She almost lost a sweet doe kid due to those (insert bad word here) pellets. Fortunately, we saved the doe. 

With winter coming, the thick hair, beginning of a little beard, really rainy month, their family had some problems, etc. they missed noticing that the doe was getting really skinny, bottle jaw, anemic, etc. Besides, those pellets claim to cure all ills. (Or at least parasites). 

The doe is doing well now.


----------



## mariarose

Goats Rock said:


> Worm pellets


Yes, I hate those blankety blank blank pellets! They are worse than doing nothing. Because when you do nothing, you know you are doing nothing, not thinking you have it taken care of. When you do nothing, you aren't contributing to our resistance problem, The one poised over us like a tsunami...

Good job on saving the doe, btw.


----------



## Goatzrule

Biggest pet peeve is fair goer. All of them or a majority


----------



## Damfino

I am a fair goer. I love fairs and so do my goats! We've won the goat costume class every year since 2013. What have you got against us??


----------



## mariarose

Perhaps @Goatzrule meant the public? Sometimes public do odd things to the animals they've come to see.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes the fair goers. Not the exhibitors


----------



## Damfino

I'm both a fair goer and an exhibitor. I love doing both. Do not despise us "fair-goers". When I was a kid, I lived in such a remote mountain town that I was never able to go to a fair. It was not until after I was 20 years old and married that I dragged my husband to our first fair. That was where we met our first goat, and it was love at first sight. A few years later we were able to buy our own goat. If it were not for fairs, we would never have been introduced to these wonderful creatures. And so when I take my goats to fairs, I love the fair goers, ignorant though they may be, because I was once one of them. 

I do understand the frustration when they get drunk though. We've had incidents at our state fair when it starts to get late and the fair goers stop through the barns on their way back to their cars. We've had to take measures to keep the public out after 8:00. The worst thing I ever saw personally was actually pretty funny. I came through to do a final check on my packgoat boys (who were on exhibit during the dairy show) before leaving for the night, and a drunk lady in a low-cut top was leaning over my goats' pen and putting on an udder show of her own. She was petting, fussing, and baby-talking over my goats while her beer dangled over their pen from her other hand. She had no idea Finn was happily slurping it up! It was the funniest sight! I never told her that the goat drank half her beer. She'd no doubt payed a lot of money for it, but she clearly didn't need any more.


----------



## Goats Rock

Our fair doesn't have alcohol, but we get our share of weirdness. I show goats there (have to be there all week for the open show) and usually enjoy it, except for the idiots! 

I figure if I can educate 1 person I am happy. The worst are the older ones that know all about goats and tin cans. At least younger people are willing to realize animals do need care.


----------



## mariarose

Goats Rock said:


> I figure if I can educate 1 person I am happy... younger people are willing to realize animals do need care.


So it's like a rescue operation!


----------



## Goatzrule

Some are ok but its the teens and young adults that I have the most problem with. Its like they lose all common since. Ive been doing fairs with my goats since I was 8 ive had my fair share of both good and bad experiences.


----------



## Goatzrule

Reviving this thread.
Pet peeve is farmers that refuse to change their ways even if its wrong. Just because "I've always done it this way" doesn't mean its correct


----------



## spidy1

People that dont take care of there little dogs, toe nails so long they curl into the foot and the dog cant walk, or walks sorely, teeth so nasty dirty the whole dog stinks not to mention dental disease and what that does to the dog when it goes into the bloodstream, or long haired breeds that never get groomed (headsmash)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

spidy1 said:


> People that dont take care of there little dogs, toe nails so long they curl into the foot and the dog cant walk, or walks sorely, teeth so nasty dirty the whole dog stinks not to mention dental disease and what that does to the dog when it goes into the bloodstream, or long haired breeds that never get groomed (headsmash)


Oh i was just thinking about that! i just gave my little dachound (sorry for the spelling) a bath, clipped his toenails,( wich really werent that bad, but i have nothing better to do because it is too cold outside) and he has a vets appointment to clean his teeth in January.


----------



## Goats Rock

Ignorant people that drive by the field in front of my house (90 acres) see deer and then drive up my long driveway to demand permission to hunt. Are they stupid? My barn and house are here in the woods. DH and I are the only ones I allow to hunt on our entire farm. Then they get all miffed when I politely say no, we don't allow hunting. Do they show up to help in the summer? No, these are total strangers. I am starting to hate deer season. (I haven't shot a deer in 10 yrs. no time and just don't want to).


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> gnorant people that drive by the field in front of my house (90 acres) see deer and then drive up my long driveway to demand permission to hunt. Are they stupid?


Yeah, if they are demanding it then yes, they are pretty stupid.

I hunt because of the SAUSAGE!!! i shot a doe and a buck. I have meat for the rest of the year!


----------



## Goatzrule

People that over crowd goats (hord them) Just because they are nigerians does not mean you can put as many as you would like in a small pen and make it ok. Be reasonable


----------



## goodenuff

Mine is when people say goats eat everything, including garbage! They can’t eat garbage and are actually very picky about what they eat! Just because they eat forage doesn’t mean they’ll eat anything; it just means that they’re stomachs are able to handle it! I had a teacher going on and on about how he had a goat who ate anything and everything! I was about to straighten him out right when the bell rang! He was so lucky otherwise he would have been sent to the other side of the world from how much I would talk and rant! Goats don’t eat it, but they might nibble just to see what it is, but they aren’t just going to go straight to a lie of garbage when they also are able to go to a field full of grass and delicious goaty things! 
Sorry if the rant was long, but I had to get that all out!


----------



## Tonya Strait

People getting a goat and asking you for information but picking and choosing what information they want and what they don't want especially if it is easier to not listen to somethings.


----------



## Goatzrule

Someone who breeds their doe with a buck much larger than it. Saw a video posted on Facebook of a Nigerian doe being bred with a lamancha buck. When I explained why it was dangerous they defended it saying they breed him to pygmies too. Like stahhp that's so risky and irresponsible.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Tonya Strait said:


> People getting a goat and asking you for information but picking and choosing what information they want and what they don't want especially if it is easier to not listen to somethings.


Hello from central NC :hello: and welcome to our group.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Tonya Strait said:


> People getting a goat and asking you for information but picking and choosing what information they want and what they don't want especially if it is easier to not listen to somethings.


Yes, yes YES! This has happened to me quite a few times.


----------



## Goats Rock

A minor pet peeve, but an aggrivating one. Socks, socks that will not stay up in muck boots. Specifically, expensive wool blend wicking socks that are hand washed and still lose the elastic and fall down. I walk a lot doing chores. Having to continually take a boot off to pull up the socks really gets irritating! :ahh:

And, why does the right sock rotate the heel to the top of my foot counter clockwise while the other sock goes opposite? I don't walk that funny! :7up::coolmoves:


----------



## farrier

goodenuff said:


> Mine is when people say goats eat everything, including garbage! They can't eat garbage and are actually very picky about what they eat! Just because they eat forage doesn't mean they'll eat anything; it just means that they're stomachs are able to handle it! I had a teacher going on and on about how he had a goat who ate anything and everything! I was about to straighten him out right when the bell rang! He was so lucky otherwise he would have been sent to the other side of the world from how much I would talk and rant! Goats don't eat it, but they might nibble just to see what it is, but they aren't just going to go straight to a lie of garbage when they also are able to go to a field full of grass and delicious goaty things!
> Sorry if the rant was long, but I had to get that all out!


I worked in the desert in Algeria. All the rxpat rig hands said the goats ate tin cans, and they did, sort of. But what they were eating was the paper off the cans in the dump. Anything cellulose out there, they would eat. But my goats, like you say, are picky and clean, wont eat bread that I have thrown on the ground in the barnyard for the chickens, sniff it and go away if its not clean.


----------



## SonRise Acres

I’ll add mine: people who refuse sound and solid advice. A friend bought our then small herd when we had a family urgent issue where we thought we were leaving the farm. From feedings to breeding to basic anything not only did she not take MY advice, she refused to even google or anything. She ended up with a bunch of poorly fed goats bred the very first time they were physically able to after their birth (yeah, THAT young), and had no clue they were pregnant until I showed up for a visit, saw one walking away in the pasture when I pulled in, and said, “um, she’s pregnant”. Tiny Pygmy got pregnant before she was even old enough to wean. 

We bought them all back, went into crisis mode, lost a bunch of babies but saved every Mom, and they are all healthy adult does now who I gave a VERY long rest period to and haven’t bred yet.

Knowledge is power!


----------



## luvmyherd

Goats Rock said:


> A minor pet peeve, but an aggrivating one. Socks, socks that will not stay up in muck boots. Specifically, expensive wool blend wicking socks that are hand washed and still lose the elastic and fall down. I walk a lot doing chores. Having to continually take a boot off to pull up the socks really gets irritating! :ahh:
> 
> And, why does the right sock rotate the heel to the top of my foot counter clockwise while the other sock goes opposite? I don't walk that funny! :7up::coolmoves:


LOL, my husband came in from the barn the other day. He had taken off his boots and one sock was half off and the other was upside down.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## elvis&oliver

I already posted mine on this thread at some point. But today my pet peeve was more of a natural state. The horses had ice hanging from their whiskers, my boys were shivering despite lots of hay and thick straw bedding plus warm water in their heated bucket. The horse barn doors were shut and they have hay plus heated water buckets. The goats doors were also shut but it was just too dang cold! 
Not to mention my eyeballs froze up and stuck to my eyelids.
It was -17 when I went to the horse barn and the goat barn brrrrrrr.....-17!!!! Enough said.


----------



## SonRise Acres

elvis&oliver said:


> I already posted mine on this thread at some point. But today my pet peeve was more of a natural state. The horses had ice hanging from their whiskers, my boys were shivering despite lots of hay and thick straw bedding plus warm water in their heated bucket. Not to mention my eyeballs froze up and stuck to my eyelids.
> It was -17 when I went to the horse barn and the goat barn brrrrrrr.....-17!!!! Enough said.


:imsorry:mg:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I am sorry that you have such cold weather to contend with. Not for me. I was going to post my temps, decided some may think I was bragging. I am not cut out for those extreme cold temps, it hurts! I really like your state, though.


----------



## elvis&oliver

Thanks @Dwarf Dad its not to awful bad usually and I love the snow. I feel worse for the animals then I do myself that's more of what bothers me. Especially some horse on our road that have no shelter to get under and out of the wind and rain. There's 2 barns on our road that don't give fresh water. 1 has a hand made pond that is like an over size mud pit and the other a creek and both are frozen. I've seen the horses standing on the ice licking it. That REALLY makes me feel cold. I can bundle up and take care of myself. I know animals can handle extreme temps but they can handle it when they have a water supply and can get out of the wind and precipitation.


----------



## Goats Rock

Call animal control.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

elvis&oliver said:


> I already posted mine on this thread at some point. But today my pet peeve was more of a natural state. The horses had ice hanging from their whiskers, my boys were shivering despite lots of hay and thick straw bedding plus warm water in their heated bucket. The horse barn doors were shut and they have hay plus heated water buckets. The goats doors were also shut but it was just too dang cold!
> Not to mention my eyeballs froze up and stuck to my eyelids.
> It was -17 when I went to the horse barn and the goat barn brrrrrrr.....-17!!!! Enough said.


You live at my house? Well actually with the really crappy heater is was +10 in the barn. Ice boogers are the worst. Deep hay and warm water only do so much. We have been chiseling waters out 2x a day and giving extra hay. Wish I could say it was close to over but its not.

My worst pet peeve is not animal related. It's people that can't wash their hand after being in a restroom. I dont care if you only went in to fix your hair, wash your hands. I work at a school and it drives me crazy. Previously I worked at a hospital as a cook. Nobody seems to ever wash their hands anywhere. I won't even touch a bathroom door handle without either gloves, a paper towel, or my sleeve. Its disgusting.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

elvis&oliver said:


> I already posted mine on this thread at some point. But today my pet peeve was more of a natural state. The horses had ice hanging from their whiskers, my boys were shivering despite lots of hay and thick straw bedding plus warm water in their heated bucket. The horse barn doors were shut and they have hay plus heated water buckets. The goats doors were also shut but it was just too dang cold!
> Not to mention my eyeballs froze up and stuck to my eyelids.
> It was -17 when I went to the horse barn and the goat barn brrrrrrr.....-17!!!! Enough said.


You live at my house? Well actually with the really crappy heater is was +10 in the barn. Ice boogers are the worst. Deep hay and warm water only do so much. We have been chiseling waters out 2x a day and giving extra hay. Wish I could say it was close to over but its not.

My worst pet peeve is not animal related. It's people that can't wash their hand after being in a restroom. I dont care if you only went in to fix your hair, wash your hands. I work at a school and it drives me crazy. Previously I worked at a hospital as a cook. Nobody seems to ever wash their hands anywhere. I won't even touch a bathroom door handle without either gloves, a paper towel, or my sleeve. Its disgusting.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Have you ever noticed that when you are bedridden in hospital everyone but you has access to the anti-bacterial hand wash?


----------



## Goat_Scout

One of my biggest pet peeves is when people are selling bottle kids, but the kids are actually still on their mama and the BUYER will have to start on bottle. I'm sorry, but I honestly think that is very irresponsible on the seller's part. Before selling, a responsible breeder would make sure the kid is taking bottles very well and is otherwise healthy. 

I am the admin on our largest (6,500+ members) Louisiana goat sale group on FB, so I see the above happen quite often. (headsmash)


----------



## Chloe1233

Goat_Scout said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when people are selling bottle kids, but the kids are actually still on their mama and the BUYER will have to start on bottle. I'm sorry, but I honestly think that is very irresponsible on the seller's part. Before selling, a responsible breeder would make sure the kid is taking bottles very well and is otherwise healthy.
> 
> I am the admin on our largest (6,500+ members) Louisiana goat sale group on FB, so I see the above happen quite often. (headsmash)


I had a buyer get mad that I wouldn't sell a baby goat until she was successfully on the bottle. I spent a week bottle training her and the buyer then decided he didn't want her


----------



## goatygirl8

A pet peeve today is people buying goats before learning how to care for them. ESPECIALLY pregnant goats. I'm on a goat website and the amount of times a post starts off with. "She's our first goat and she's pregnant. Don't know how far along. How do you care for a goat?" Is crazy. People who didn't know that their goat who is suddenly lame needed their hooves trimmed and yet they are breeding their goats. Learn how to care for your first goat before bringing in new ones.


----------



## Old Post Farm

My biggest pet peeve at the moment is people who say they HATE any goat cheese...but like FETA! feta is just a type of goat cheese:bonk:


----------



## luvmyherd

:update:
I posted some time back about our neighbors who blast *music* (just loud bass really) day and night. We called the police repeatedly and wrote to the land owner. We were on the verge of actually filing a lawsuit for "maintaining a nuisance" when the whole group packed up and left.
The house has been boarded up and has numerous notices tacked to the doors. They really trashed the place.
I am just so grateful that the noise (and scary people) are gone.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

My pet peeve this week is milk withdrawal times.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

singinggoatgirl said:


> My pet peeve this week is milk withdrawal times.


Do you get withdrawal pains from from being with out?


----------



## mmcgill

I'm a newbie...but this just happened to me today...and it's not the first time. 

At the farm store buying hay and someone says "You must have four or five horses" and I reply "Nope. I have goats" and they say... 

"You feed your goats the good hay? Spoiled brats."

Uhhh...I'm not asking you to pay for it, so pretty sure what I feed my goats is not your business...(headsmash)


----------



## Mmhyronimus

mmcgill said:


> I'm a newbie...but this just happened to me today...and it's not the first time.
> 
> At the farm store buying hay and someone says "You must have four or five horses" and I reply "Nope. I have goats" and they say...
> 
> "You feed your goats the good hay? Spoiled brats."
> 
> Uhhh...I'm not asking you to pay for it, so pretty sure what I feed my goats is not your business...(headsmash)


Been there, done that. I'm in cattle country and its impossible to get decent hay if I say I have goats. They sell me the crappiest moldy garbage that I don't even want to use for bedding.  Just ask me, I have mini cows. They eat that much and make that much poop and noise.


----------



## Noahsoak

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> I'm still pretty new, so not selling milk or kids yet, but it makes me crazy that everyone says 'Goats eat EVERYTHING!' I'm like, yea, unless you want them to eat it, or God forbid it falls on the ground!!!


People that say that, IMO, have never owned goats. :/


----------



## Noahsoak

Noahsoak said:


> Exactly. At least we feed them! I cringe every time I drive past goats near me that stand in rain trying to eat grass stubble.....


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

while I'm in a bad mood (like now), my pet peeve is people!


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Dwarf Dad said:


> Do you get withdrawal pains from from being with out?


YES! I'm stuck drinking milk from the store!

On the plus side, it has finally pushed me to try making soap. The antibiotics shouldn't survive the lye, so I'm hoping it will work out and I won't have to pour the milk down the drain anymore!


----------



## Goats Rock

People always ask me how many goats I have. (No idea, somewhere between 130-145, I think). Anyway, I read somewhere once, 1 full size dairy cow equals 10 goats. So I just say, "oh, the equivalent to about 14 or so cows.". They look surprised, nod their head and wander away! 

Why is it ok to have 200+ cows, but if someone has more than 20 goats they are looked at as eccentric or goofy or just plain crazy and whacko?! Grrrr


----------



## Jessica84

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> while I'm in a bad mood (like now), my pet peeve is people!


That is my pet peeve this time of year! Just simply having to deal with stupid people. I am very very understanding but I swear the government is slipping some kind of stupid pills in the water or something. But it's also funny because I will be at my wits end ready to jut pack up all the kids and dump them at the sale then deal with one more stupid or rude person and someone wonderful will come along. This happened Monday with the sweetest teenage girl I have ever met that came and bought a doeling from me. The lady before that was the one that put me over the edge. She asked for pictures of a kids left side. I said ok odd but I mean it's better then just saying "can I see more pictures" I hate it when people say that I want ask of what! You have a side front and back shot, want it standing on it head or what (I never say that but I feel like it lol) anyways so I send her a picture and she said sorry but I am going to pass and look for a kid with more uniform spots lol I wanted to tell her give me 10 minutes with a spray can and she will be your dream goat but I figured I would be in jail!
And goats rock I myself think you are probably the strongest person I know for having that many lol I have a lot too but they are not dairy I don't have to worry about the milking thing. 
But I get the whole goat cow thing. It drives me nuts and I am also a ranchers daughter so I have to listen to a lot of crap. One of my dads friends was just being so rude about it. So I said ok Dale let me break it down for you! 10 goats to every cow. The average price I get just at the sale is $150. Each goat has 2 kids. That comes out to $3,000 a "calf" a year. The icing on the cake? They are sold at 3 months old, not 6 months like most calfs so 3 months less of feed. and if I really wanted to I could get 3 kid crops every 2 years, so let's add another $1,500 to that. Dale? How many of your calf's sell for $4,500? Now what were you saying about goats not being worth anything? Now no way am I going to tell him that cows are WAY easier then goats but I am so sick of people's crap about it


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Jessica84 said:


> But I get the whole goat cow thing. It drives me nuts and I am also a ranchers daughter so I have to listen to a lot of crap. One of my dads friends was just being so rude about it. So I said ok Dale let me break it down for you! 10 goats to every cow. The average price I get just at the sale is $150. Each goat has 2 kids. That comes out to $3,000 a "calf" a year. The icing on the cake? They are sold at 3 months old, not 6 months like most calfs so 3 months less of feed. and if I really wanted to I could get 3 kid crops every 2 years, so let's add another $1,500 to that. Dale? How many of your calf's sell for $4,500? Now what were you saying about goats not being worth anything? Now no way am I going to tell him that cows are WAY easier then goats but I am so sick of people's crap about it


Oh gosh, I love that! I totally agree with you!! People always say that to me but im gonna have to remember that !


----------



## Goats Rock

Today's pet peeve is Goats! As in plural, 27 or be exact. I have 27 in an old cow barn about 2 miles from my main farm. (Where I live). Due to family nonsense, bad choices, etc. the person who was supposed to be caring for this group of almost 2 yr. old does is not around for a while. So, after the chores etc. here, I run up there and feed and water, etc.

Therein lies the problem. I can't grain them with out going into the pen and dumping the grain into a long manger. (10' long trough from tractor supply). There is no way to block them off, so they are right there when I dump the bucket of grain in the trough. Jostling, screaming, pushing, stepping etc. short of beating them with a whip, shocking with a hotshot or shooting them, I am forced to be beaten up on a nightly basis. ( They are not starving, their body score is 3-4, all they hay they can eat, etc.). All are, or better be, preg. due in May/early June. 

When spring (above 60*F) ever gets here, I can turn them out and feed, then let them run back in. But for now, I have to put up with the nonsense. (Their area is 75' long by about 20' wide, big cow open barn). So my pet peeve is GOATS. :ahh::imok:

(I just wanted to whine, DH doesn't understand. His answer is to sell them. These does are really nice, just a pain in the neck to feed).


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I know the feeling, in a much smaller scale.lol Only nine Nigerian Devils hah hah.
Today the little cusses ran over me whole I was shooting them with water hose. They were a little nicer on the way in though.


----------



## elvis&oliver

I have a new pet peeve left over from last year. RAIN!!! We had record breaking amounts of rain last year here in Northern part of Pa it ruined crops, local veggies, took down trees, flooded basements and for local farmers was just plain awful. I have so much rain in my goat pen we’ve had a small outbreak of little insects that bite the goats. As soon as it clears up we are building up their ground for proper drainage. But too much rain is annoying!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I second that, record amounts of rainfall here as well.


----------



## spidy1

I agree, even in AZ we had WAY too much rain this year, rain/snow every couple days ALL winter and the winter hasn't gone, this should be spring, nope, more rain, still cold


----------



## Damfino

After last year's horrible and prolonged drought which brought a very near threat from the Spring fire, plus several other fire scares even closer to home, I don't think I can complain about rain too much. I'll take floods over wildfires any day.


----------



## 21goaties

Goats Rock said:


> Today's pet peeve is Goats! As in plural, 27 or be exact. I have 27 in an old cow barn about 2 miles from my main farm. (Where I live). Due to family nonsense, bad choices, etc. the person who was supposed to be caring for this group of almost 2 yr. old does is not around for a while. So, after the chores etc. here, I run up there and feed and water, etc.
> 
> Therein lies the problem. I can't grain them with out going into the pen and dumping the grain into a long manger. (10' long trough from tractor supply). There is no way to block them off, so they are right there when I dump the bucket of grain in the trough. Jostling, screaming, pushing, stepping etc. short of beating them with a whip, shocking with a hotshot or shooting them, I am forced to be beaten up on a nightly basis. ( They are not starving, their body score is 3-4, all they hay they can eat, etc.). All are, or better be, preg. due in May/early June.
> 
> When spring (above 60*F) ever gets here, I can turn them out and feed, then let them run back in. But for now, I have to put up with the nonsense. (Their area is 75' long by about 20' wide, big cow open barn). So my pet peeve is GOATS. :ahh::imok:
> 
> (I just wanted to whine, DH doesn't understand. His answer is to sell them. These does are really nice, just a pain in the neck to feed).


This sounds like us....we actually DO use a whip to scare off the wethers (not actually hit them), with electric string fence our only feeders are pans in the pen. Sometimes I just run super fast dump it in and try to run out of the way before they stampede


----------



## Goats Rock

:up:

I swing the riding crop around and some get swatted. I need a crop with a really big bat. Then the noise would scare them. Swatting doesn't seem to phase them.

One small doe gets fed in a corner in a rubber pan. I stand guard as those other greedy monsters circle hungerly. (They just had this grain and always have hay available). They are getting smart. One wil dart forward, I yell "NO!", she backs up, a few more try, then suddenly 2 or 3 rush! All over literally a handful of grain!

(We need a goat smilie with wild eyes and teeth bared with foam, like a rabid cujo dog!). That's what feeding time feels like!

But, only a few more weeks, then the tarps over the big openings comes down, I can open a big gate and feed them outside. Much easier and safer for me!


----------



## 21goaties

Goats are stinkers! Whenever we have to feed one alone it has to be taken out of the pasture, with electric fence and tarp shelters (no barn) there is no corner to feed a smaller/weaker goat in. Believe me, I've tried and it is a disaster. Our doe Thelma is so used to us taking her out to feed that she will wait at the gate then run right out into the yard when you open it, and go to her spot to be fed.


----------



## Sfgwife

My pet peeve for now..... mama walkin down to our house and makin a stop on the way to feed my goats lord only knows what! I tell her every time she comes down and she says she has given them somethin to never ever feed them treats unless i see it first. What does she do now... says all i gave them was apples... i do her grocery shoppin and i KNOW she does not have all these apples... or any for that matter. Grrrrr! Her fav thing to give them.... candy... dang candies! It makes me so stinkin FURIOUS! She thinks it great grand funny and cute and i do not know how make her understand this is BAD for them and that she NEED STOP! She tries play it off as her dimentia... but that is her excuse for anything she does not like that i say.


----------



## Damfino

To be fair, I don't think your mother's candies will hurt the goats. My old fella Cuzco lived to 15 and he was a life-long candy connoisseur. Sometimes he wouldn't even wait for us to unwrap them. Chocolate was a particular favorite. If it makes your mama and your goats happy, why not?


----------



## Sfgwife

Damfino said:


> To be fair, I don't think your mother's candies will hurt the goats. My old fella Cuzco lived to 15 and he was a life-long candy connoisseur. Sometimes he wouldn't even wait for us to unwrap them. Chocolate was a particular favorite. If it makes your mama and your goats happy, why not?


She has taken whole bags of candies and few them though. The little orange slices... she decided she didnt like them one day and to the goats they went. Is that ok? A few are ok but what about when she does this? . I have even bought goat and horse treats for her house that she can just carry down.


----------



## spidy1

I have always given my horses (when I had them) the star light peppermints candies, never had a problem, but a whole bag at once? I would have to complain about that


----------



## goathiker

My new pet peeve: People who think it's okay to skulk around your yard at 7:30 in the morning just because you have a for sale sign up.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

goathiker said:


> My new pet peeve: People who think it's okay to skulk around your yard at 7:30 in the morning just because you have a for sale sign up.


:heehee:


----------



## Damfino

Sfgwife said:


> She has taken whole bags of candies and few them though. The little orange slices... she decided she didnt like them one day and to the goats they went. Is that ok? A few are ok but what about when she does this? . I have even bought goat and horse treats for her house that she can just carry down.


Well, I can't necessarily say it's "ok" because I'm not there, I don't know how big the bag is, nor how many goats are eating them. But I'll bet your goats LOVE those little orange slice candies! If it were me I would probably not worry about it, but I tend to be of the oldskool mindset that "goats can eat everything." I know that's not strictly true, but I'm a notorious junk food feeder and I've yet to see anything that made our goats sick except once when Cuzco stole a 5 lb. fruitcake and ate it all in one sitting. (That would make _anyone_ sick!)

If you're worried about it, since you do your mother's grocery shopping, try to only buy her a little candy at a time so if she feeds it to your goats they won't get very much. Maybe try to look at it from the angle that at least your mom and your goats are truly enjoying each other. I can think of worse things than dealing with a mom who spoils goats. 

Back on topic: I don't have many pet peeves, but the thing that's bothering me a lot right now is how expensive trucks are these days! My 3/4 ton '97 Chevy turbo diesel is on its last leg and replacing it with a new model the same size would be around $70,000!!! How can anyone pay such prices for trucks?? For that much money, you can buy a small _house_ in Pueblo for crying out loud! The used market is grossly inflated too. I haul water so I can't be without a truck, but I guess maybe it's time to get away from diesels.


----------



## Sfgwife

goathiker said:


> My new pet peeve: People who think it's okay to skulk around your yard at 7:30 in the morning just because you have a for sale sign up.


Oh no... they would be meetin with a very unhappy man and his "friend".


----------



## mariarose

Most of these latest peeves seem to stem from a lack of respect. No respect from people (including moms!), no respect from goats, no respect from nature...

I don't have an answer or anything. It's just an observation.


----------



## R.Williamson

Pet peeve- Having my full name displayed here as my Username. ( Yes I have contacted admin etc twice now). I am weird. I hate having my entire name visible. Had I realized that would be displayed as it is I would not have put the information in as it asked. First name or last name.. fine. Full name .. that is a problem, especially in this day and age. I have seriously been debating on deleting my account and starting over.
Animal pet peeves- Tractor Supply ( locally). I refuse to go there anymore. Rude and Lazy. I use my local Mom and Pop. They load everything and if they don't have it they will try to order it. Mostly limited to Southern States Co Op items because Nutrena products are hard for them to get regularly. It's all good. Very knowledgeable staff but will tell you if they are not fort sure on something.
Lack of Vets in my area. We have one Equine/livestock vet who actually knows goats. Down side.. hard to get in touch with him. Vet clinic about 45 minutes away will also see the goats and are knowledgeable. Otherwise you are up the creek. 
Peeve- When I have put a lot of hard work and effort into my goats then someone decides they want to take the credit for some very nice kids I took to the auction. Any other time that same person is fussing about the goats and wants nothing to do with them. I just roll my eyes and let it go but it irritates the living crud out of me. A good side.. the intake guy at our auction just sort of looked at the person like "Mmhmm.. I know who raised these". 
Another Peeve- there are only 2 places here with Alfalfa for sale. Both act as if you are looking at a gourmet menu for hay. Just for Alfalfa Orchard they generally have at least 3 choices ..PA,Ohio, or Wyoming. Then you have Alfalfa Timothy blends..assorted by state of Origin, Pure Alfalfa .. once again assorted by state of origin. Then you have lists of Timothy, Alfalfa etc. You have an 8x10 page loaded with hay choices. All Square bales. Anything other than Coastal starts at $15 a small square. They don't carry local hay at all. Personal preference I would be using alfalfa bales instead of pellets but I hate walking into this place because it is super snooty. You would have thought I had grown a 3rd head when I said it was for my goats.. a fourth when I stated meat goats.
I walk in smelling like goat because hey .. Breeding season and I am busy! SO long story short I now just use pellets and get everything from the Mom and Pop I spoke about before. My goats get coastal hay that is locally grown. I get great service and this feed store likes to make a point of buying locally. It always has. They help consign local animals etc. 
Another peeve...when someone asks for advice and then absolutely refuse to listen. A couple days later ..animal is dead and they don't know why. "Hello Linda! I told you it was bloated!" ( Not the actual name and sorry if someone here is named LInda lol)


----------



## SalteyLove

Damfino said:


> The used market is grossly inflated too. I haul water so I can't be without a truck, but I guess maybe it's time to get away from diesels.


The used 4WD market here is also VERY high right now and I'm in a pickle with my truck. I have to have AWD or 4WD for our farm roads, no two-ways about it, I'm not carrying my toddler up the driveway on snowy days! I have a nice 7 year old truck now, but I purchased it with a payment plan back when I was working full time. I could sell it and break even right now for the amount remaining on my loan, but the price of an older used 4WD vehicle to replace it is so high it doesn't even make sense! My $365 a month payment is really eating into my goat food budget!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh @Rhiannon M Williamson - don't even get me started on our local tractor supply. It's a very love-hate relationship. There have been a few times when I really needed a medication and they had it, but 9 out of 10 times I'm irritated leaving there. They just can't seem to keep their shelves stocked. If you are going to insist that people haul 10 bags of feed all the way through the store, then you better darn well have the feed on the shelves rather than giving me heck about asking to pick it up at the loading bay.


----------



## Sfgwife

mariarose said:


> Most of these latest peeves seem to stem from a lack of respect. No respect from people (including moms!), no respect from goats, no respect from nature...
> 
> I don't have an answer or anything. It's just an observation.


Hahahha yep!


----------



## R.Williamson

SalteyLove said:


> Oh @Rhiannon M Williamson - don't even get me started on our local tractor supply. It's a very love-hate relationship. There have been a few times when I really needed a medication and they had it, but 9 out of 10 times I'm irritated leaving there. They just can't seem to keep their shelves stocked. If you are going to insist that people haul 10 bags of feed all the way through the store, then you better darn well have the feed on the shelves rather than giving me heck about asking to pick it up at the loading bay.


 Our local one drives me insane. The last visit I made was about 6 months ago. I was looking at hay feeders and trying to get a price as it wasn't marked. 20 or so minutes after asking for assistance I started walking out the door. At that point a young lady was like "I was on my way!" very peevishly. My response, "Too late that ship has sailed!" Rude? yes but I was just so frustrated!


----------



## spidy1

my pet peeve for the day, CL adds that say this breed of goat but one look at the pic you can EASILY tell it is NOT that breed, like pure bred Nubian with airplane ears, Mini LaMancha with long drop ears, PB Nubian 3 year old with upright ears and standing next to a stack of cinder blocks (each about 12") and only is 2 BLOCKS HIGH
:bonk:


----------



## healthyishappy

My pet peeve: I put say a goat on craigslist someone calls me and we arrange a date and I give them directions to come out. They come out to my house I'm the one out there who talks to them and then loads it in their vehicle. Then they give me money and say "give this to you parent" I mean come on people. I may not be an adult but why would I be the only person who associated with you throughout the whole sale and you think the money's for my parents.


----------



## spidy1

my newest pet peeve: the weather! this is the end of MAY in ARIZONA and we are getting SNOW, the wind is gale force, it is cold, wet, and miserable!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! I never thought you would get snow this late in Arizona.


----------



## spidy1

me neither, and I was born here!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Oh , no! Haven't you allready given Diesel his haircut?


----------



## luvmyherd

Same craziness here. The Central Valley is hot in May. Never the less; an apartment building had its roof cave in from a hail storm yesterday. And our muddy driveway is back. We had the coolers up and running in April. For the past week we have needed to turn on heat in the mornings.
The adobe mud is definitely my pet peeve right now.


----------



## spidy1

Dwarf Dad said:


> Oh , no! Haven't you allready given Diesel his haircut?


Thankfully no, just shed/brushed out


----------



## mariarose

It's in the 90s Fahrenheit here today.
@spidy1 could you and I perhaps mix our temps and bring us to a nice average today?


----------



## spidy1

I WISH!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

People that answer craigslist ads, you send all the asked for info, photos, etc. then never hear back. Grrrrrr


----------



## healthyishappy

Goats Rock said:


> People that answer craigslist ads, you send all the asked for info, photos, etc. then never hear back. Grrrrrr


I know!!!! I get this all the time.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> People that answer craigslist ads, you send all the asked for info, photos, etc. then never hear back. Grrrrrr


]
I actually just got a text saying
I want to take nigerian dwarf / mini Alpine babies for 125.Are they still available?

I said, They are still available for purchase
And thats all i have heard from her:shrug:


----------



## spidy1

I get that ALLL the time, CL and FB, scams


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Another pet peeve...

LLLOOONNNGGG fingernails! I HATE them! I chew mine down to the point you cant even see the white end part! I hate scratching them on things, and I DESPISE bending them back! It hurts sooo bad! I haven't done my nails in 4 years (or toenails!) and i have no intention to change that, because it goes away in like an hour anyway because i use my hands so much!


----------



## Goats Rock

I used to bite my nails. Then I ended up with dentures. ( the dentures were not because of the nail biting!) now they grow. I never had finger nails before and I hate having to continually trim them. It is impossible to chew fingernails with false teeth!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

My biggest pet peeve, though random, is when people think a pony is a baby horse


----------



## samidaho

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> My biggest pet peeve, though random, is when people think a pony is a baby horse


I agree!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

My pet peeve is when i left for a night ONE TIME and asked my brother of take care of the goats...get home the next morning to feed her and her chain is TIGHT then i ask my brother "did you untangle her last night?" brother"no....but our hired hand said that she was wrapped pretty tight" Me ":ahh:"


----------



## samidaho

Spades said:


> My pet peeve is when i left for a night ONE TIME and asked my brother of take care of the goats...get home the next morning to feed her and her chain is TIGHT then i ask my brother "did you untangle her last night?" brother"no....but our hired hand said that she was wrapped pretty tight" Me ":ahh:"


Same with my sibs!!!!! Haven't figured out how to close a darn gate!!!!!!!
Let them into the grain they ate the whole bucket!!!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife

Pet peeve lately... farm elves.... they are jus jerks! Today they were at it with the mower again. This has been ongoing this year. Mama absolutely refuses to realize that the mower is tired and is havin absolute fits to hear the men talkin bout a new one. And the men wont bring a new one home til she shuts up and realizes the old one is tired... cause the drama of it all... oh my.

And mama... she is another pet peeve this week. If you ask me yes or no type questions and i answer them with the appropriate answer but it is short.... maybe reword the question so i feel the need to explain more. Otherwise you will just get the short answer and be pissed at moi. This is not a new fight with she and i but this week she has insisted on comin to the house many many times a day doin this to me. And every time she leaves she is mad cause i do not feel the need or desire to elaborate cause it will just lead to her on a tangent bout whatever it is she is askin me. So there truly is no right answer there. Ugh.


----------



## Goats Rock

Sfgwife - it is so hard to have a parent that is failing. I feel for you. Nothing you do will be right, (in her mind). All you can do is plod along one day (sometimes one hour) at a time and take pleasure where you can find it. Try and find time each day for YOU! Read a book, take a walk, scream, anything to give yourself a small respite.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Sfgwife - it is so hard to have a parent that is failing. I feel for you. Nothing you do will be right, (in her mind). All you can do is plod along one day (sometimes one hour) at a time and take pleasure where you can find it. Try and find time each day for YOU! Read a book, take a walk, scream, anything to give yourself a small respite.


Thanks for this! I do do things for me. Yesterday was just the worst in a while. She wanted to argue bout somethin anythin.... and i do NOT argue. It is pointless with her. So she can jus leave here mad is all i know. She never forgets and brings things back up many months later. So it jus not worth it to me in the long run. Yesterday it was taxes (that paul and i pay), timber (and how any timber that paul cuts and takes to the mill is HER money.. all of it.. to which i did say well guess you had better call someone to cut timber if you want it done then), and me not sharin my deep dark secrets. i am just over her mood right now is most of it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

(headsmash) :imok: :hug::imsorry: :inlove: I have a mama also, want to hook them up?


----------



## Sfgwife

NigerianNewbie said:


> (headsmash) :imok: :hug::imsorry: :inlove: I have a mama also, want to hook them up?


:bonk::clever:!

Would they could they be friends? Go out together shoppin? (dance):coolmoves:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

We could only hope .....


----------



## KST Goat Farm

My biggest pet peeve is when my mom leaves damp towels on the kitchen counter and they start to smell. Also sticky tables and counter tops. Funny thing, I don't mind drinking out of the goat water or kissing a buck, but when it comes to the kitchen, everything has to be completely sanitized. It seems like I am the only one in my family like that.


----------



## Goats Rock

FLIES! My annual rant. Daggone flies! October can't come soon enough. The barn is clean, but the flies don't care, they are everywhere. Fly strips get covered quickly. Shop vac at night, but that takes so much time! 

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> FLIES! My annual rant. Daggone flies! October can't come soon enough. The barn is clean, but the flies don't care, they are everywhere. Fly strips get covered quickly. Shop vac at night, but that takes so much time!
> 
> Ok, rant over.


AMEN!


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a lot of peeves! Telemarketers, geez, do they ever stop? 8 calls in 45 min. today. All from local numbers. I can save money on my credit card, extend my factory warranty on a truck we sold last year, cut my electric bill, upgrade my computer, bail my grandson out of jail in Canada and on and on! (Grandson is at band camp and is only 15). Oh and the IRS is going to take my house if I don't send money to some clown. 

I wouldn't answer, but I am expecting a call from the vet. I'm in the house maybe an hour a day and the phone won't stop ringing. No wonder DH went to the mountains for a few days!


----------



## Goats Rock

Boy am I a whiner! I have another peeve. I think it's been covered but I am so spitting mad. 

This person answered a Craigslist ad I was running for Alpine buck kids for sale. After 6 weeks of back and forth, photos, me getting this dam raised kid to take a bottle, shots, etc. her wanting me to hold him until this week, she had a fair, needed to get a place set up, bla bla bla. She was to pick him up today. I texted her as to what time. Her answer? She bought an adult buck the day before and didn't want mine. 

Another was all interested in a few other bucks I have. Heard nothing in a week or so. 

I know, my fault. Should have gotten a deposit......

So, come Monday, all are going to the sale and the meat guy. He gets all the horned ones and the rest I hope I get a few $$ for.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hate that. People are so self centered and rude.


----------



## Jessica84

It’s ok goats rock I have a lot of pet peeve too, Ive just decided I simply don’t like people lol I HATE when people do that crap though! Yeah in a way it is your (and I have done it too) fault but at the same time no it’s really not. What happened to the simple moral values like treat other how you want to be treated? 
I have a lot of pet peeves this week. I think I’m just hot and cranky lol 
The main one I am upset over at the moment is at our fair. Never telling anyone about changes! Is it really that hard to shoot out a message months in advance saying things have changed? They used to have a class where it was 3 doe kids out of the same sire. They took that away with no notice a few years ago. In a way I got it because there wasn’t many that entered in the class, and even though my son had his 3 does for that class that he worked with he was able to just put them in best 3 doe kid class. Now this year they have added registered goats for the first time ever, this would be awesome for my son if they actually told us in advance. I never saw any point in paying more then one ABGA membership when my kids don’t show anything in registered classes So his goats are not in his name but mine. All they had to do was give a 2 month heads up so that the paperwork could be in his name and dated back a month since the kids have to own the goats for at least a month before fair. Now that sucked but it is what it is and I guess that’s what we get for being cheap on membership fees. But here’s the kicker. Because they have the registered classes they now only have 1 class for just boer does (commercial) age 0-12. Before it was 0-3 months, 3-6 and so on. So my son for months has been working with his doe kids he was planning on showing in 6-9 month class and the 9-12 month class. But since it’s now one class he had to decide which goat to show. He is so upset he spent so much time on 2 goats (actually 5 but only 2 are the issue) for no reason at all. And all they had to do was say hey! We are going to change things around this year. It just doesn’t seem that hard of a thing to do


----------



## Goats Rock

That is too bad they never saw fit to tell you the changes. That is very unfair to the people (kids) that have worked so hard and didn't know about the changes. 

I am in the process of deciding whether to run for our fairboard. On one hand, I don't really have time, don't like people that much, don't like to belong to groups but, on the other hand- they need new people. The same group has run it for years and they are all cow people that hate goats! I am not a youngster but I would be new blood. Our fair has tried to pull things and not informed people. Fortunately, they got called on it!


----------



## Jessica84

Our goat leader is stepping down and asked me if I wanted to take over, i reluctantly agreed but I’m going to talk to the gal that is in charge of putting the classes together. But then again she has known me since I was in diapers so maybe the fairboard is something to look into next. I just want the fair to attempt to be fair to the kids (dang so many fairs lol)


----------



## Goats Rock

Well, I turned in my petition to run for the fair board. On one hand, I really hope I don't win, on the other, I want to change things. There are 6 places open and 7 running! (and I never have good luck! )

Pet Peeve! Nylon thread in shirt tags that poke the neck! Then they sew the tag into the seam, so if you cut it, the shirt is ripped. :ahh: grrrr. Actually nylon thread in anything worn near the body!


----------



## goatblessings

On the other side of this - all of us (advisors, superintendents) meet in November to have any rule changes in prior to sign up in January. We shoot out the changes via our facebook, email (but folks you need to get us your CORRECT email address), and workshops, print it in the fairbook in January available at sign ups. Had one extremely upset parent tell us "I didn't know I had to READ the rules in the fairbook" - and so it goes......


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock you seem like a very fair, honest and kind person. I hope you win. 
Lol goats blessings is that a pet peeve? Seriously I’m with you though. We just got done with our fair and I don’t think anyone reads the rules! People talking about how they are leasing the animals they are showing when in the rules it says the kids have to OWN the animal for a minimum of 60 days. Heck I don’t even think the people working at the fair read the rules. In big bold letters it says any animals with diseases such as sore mouth, have open wounds including prolapse or has ring worm will be turned away. One kid every sheep she had had ring worm and all the sheep were weighed to be divided by size for classes and she wasn’t turned away. At leas this time the animals were not close to us. Last year my husband got ring worm which wouldn’t be the end of the world except he’s a fire fighter and about 80% of the calls he gets is medical aids. To say he was mad was a understatement. But I decided to pick my battles and had my hands full with our community club leader throwing a tantrum that my kids feed their goats hay.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thank you, Jessica84. By this time next week I will know.


----------



## Kristendanae

The other day I was worried about one of my does who was looking a little too skinny after birth and I was waiting to hear news from the vet. I was venting to a friend and she was like, "Well if she dies, it's not like if your dog were to die. You have other goats." Like, what? I love my goats and my dog. Why wouldn't I be sad if she died? I guess that's my pet peeve. People who think dogs are more special/important than goats. I have a bottle baby goat that will still climb into my lap and fall asleep and she's 8 months old. I'm very attached to my goats!


----------



## elvis&oliver

My niece has 3 dogs and lives in a house with no yard. They go out and go on the driveway. She NEVER walks them and she crates them for 11 hours while she works. They are also gated in her kitchen and bedroom so they don’t get any exercise or play time. 2 of them are pit bulls but all 3 are very sweet dogs. My peeve is she proclaims adamantly how she’s a passionate dog rescuer and loves dogs and that pit bulls have a bad rap because they are over bred therefore their population is high therefore they have a bad rep from biting people. Ok:waiting:But then she decided to breed one of her females, scheduled a C-section just in case she might have a troubled delivery and lose a puppy $$$ I felt bad for the mama because she then was in terrible discomfort and my niece went right back to work 2 days later. She kept all the pups in a crate for the entire 8-12 weeks until she sold them all. And it was all for $. They were born in April and at some point she’s going to breed her again because she made so much $. I was visiting her at this time and tried to talk some sense into the situation. This is common in her southern state where pit bulls are popular. I love her pit bulls I love all dogs but I believe this is something so many people do. They talk about their passion to an almost arguable degree (she got heated with me) yet they do the very thing that is causing the problem to begin with. Yet don’t see it that way! I have tried kindly to talk to her but I won’t push her away by trying to point out she’s in the category of breeding for $ only when at this point in time your own life isn’t conducive for dogs or puppy selling. I leave that up to my brother but it does hurt my heart for her sweet girl.


----------



## Goats Rock

I ran for fairboard and lost by 6 votes, but that's ok. I am probably too busy. I only get 3 hrs sleep now, so it probably is a blessing I lost. (But, I kind of hoped I would win). 
Maybe next year. For now, it's over and that's that!


----------



## omeomy07

elvis&oliver said:


> This is common in her southern state where pit bulls are popular.


In Georgia it's labs and beagles- at least where I am. Some people have them and are great! They walk them on leashes and everything. But most of them never spay or neuter and let them roam the neighborhood. I just had one of these kill a couple of my chickens that were free-ranging in my backyard. No more free-ranging for them until my LGD is fully trustable with birds and I have my perimeter fencing up AND the LGD is spayed.

I have a neighbor that doesn't even like her dogs that tried to become a breeder for some of the mini breeds. That didn't last long, thankfully. She too just had dollar signs in her eyes. There is no amount of sense you can talk into those people... they have to get tired of it on their own I guess.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> I ran for fairboard and lost by 6 votes, but that's ok. I am probably too busy. I only get 3 hrs sleep now, so it probably is a blessing I lost. (But, I kind of hoped I would win).
> Maybe next year. For now, it's over and that's that!


Awww dang! I am sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats Rock said:


> I ran for fairboard and lost by 6 votes, but that's ok. I am probably too busy. I only get 3 hrs sleep now, so it probably is a blessing I lost. (But, I kind of hoped I would win).
> Maybe next year. For now, it's over and that's that!


Sorry about that. You would have been great. But I'm not sure how you make it on only 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm pretty much zombifide most of the time. I did have help, until one offspring got divorced and moved away, that ex has the grandkids and moves to PA. Then the other offspring got poor legal advice and is on the wrong side of the fence for awhile. (Don't plead no contest to a DUI!!!)

So, the big herd I had built up with people to help suddenly became
only me doing everything. It's been a big adjustment the last year and a half, but I'm slowly getting things back on an even keel.
Since this is a "Pet Peeve" area, my peeve is, depending on the wrong people!


----------



## Goats Rock

New (old) peeve! Horses in pastures with blankets on. Not show horses, stupid city people that moved to the country and are sure the horses are cold, so they blanket them. And, they didn't like all the shedding, so blankets to keep the hair short. (It's 50's and rain). 

Horses have the blankets all tangled at different times. I've stopped twice and told the people. They are arrogant, opinionated and think we country bumpkins are all stupid. Poor horses.....


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goats Rock said:


> New (old) peeve! Horses in pastures with blankets on. Not show horses, stupid city people that moved to the country and are sure the horses are cold, so they blanket them. And, they didn't like all the shedding, so blankets to keep the hair short. (It's 50's and rain).
> 
> Horses have the blankets all tangled at different times. I've stopped twice and told the people. They are arrogant, opinionated and think we country bumpkins are all stupid. Poor horses.....


Piggybacking off this pet peeve: people who blanket starting at a certain date for the whole season. A lot of barns around here decide when November hits or when October hits all the horses keep their blankets on for good. Drove past a farm the other day, it was 70 degrees, and the horses had sheets on.

I do not blanket mine unless it is below 0 or snowing simply to keep dry.


----------



## Goats Rock

Gosh, how did all this livestock survive before humans came along? (Said with sarcasm!) :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Mine is „goats stink!“.
Only my bucks smell during rut, but I don’t mind it, it reminds me of strong coffee.


----------



## Sfgwife

Ok my pet peeve today and for many thirsdays to come....

Mama is havin all of her teeth out for dentures. Ugh! Four hours at least every.single.thursday for a long while. They are only takin three at a time. Then i have hear how horrible it is, how terrible she feels and how she needs all these pain pills still a week later... we shall not talk about the pill issue she has but to say i dole them out and they stay at my house k?....... anyhoo.... after day two she is eating CRUNCHY things (think tater chips, nuts and chinese crunchy noodles) and gooey sausage biscuits and drinkin carbonated drinks... but still must have the max pain meds and still whinin constantly bout how bad her mouth hurts. And she bitches bout not sleepin at night but sleeps all day from bein doped up. Can someone jus shoot me now please and ty?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Ok my pet peeve today and for many thirsdays to come....
> 
> Mama is havin all of her teeth out for dentures. Ugh! Four hours at least every.single.thursday for a long while. They are only takin three at a time. Then i have hear how horrible it is, how terrible she feels and how she needs all these pain pills still a week later... we shall not talk about the pill issue she has but to say i dole them out and they stay at my house k?....... anyhoo.... after day two she is eating CRUNCHY things (think tater chips, nuts and chinese crunchy noodles) and gooey sausage biscuits and drinkin carbonated drinks... but still must have the max pain meds and still whinin constantly bout how bad her mouth hurts. And she bitches bout not sleepin at night but sleeps all day from bein doped up. Can someone jus shoot me now please and ty?


UGH! 'Im sorry that sounds like no fun!
Maybe you should give her some clove oil to rub on her gums then she would be out of pain and then she wouldn't sleep during the day and sleep at night. It works wonderfully 
BTW...Happy Thursday


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> UGH! 'Im sorry that sounds like no fun!
> Maybe you should give her some clove oil to rub on her gums then she would be out of pain and then she wouldn't sleep during the day and sleep at night. It works wonderfully
> BTW...Happy Thursday


Hahaha thanks! And nice try but nope nope nope. FIrst off nothin will work like the pills doncha know. And second she will not DO clove oil.... cause it tastes bad. :/. i have to make separate batches of pickled beets, russian tea and watermelon rind pickles cause she says she can taste the clove in them all. But... no cloves go in the watermelon rinds hahahaa.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha thanks! And nice try but nope nope nope. FIrst off nothin will work like the pills doncha know. And second she will not DO clove oil.... cause it tastes bad. :/. i have to make separate batches of pickled beets, russian tea and watermelon rind pickles cause she says she can taste the clove in them all. But... no cloves go in the watermelon rinds hahahaa.


:hug:


----------



## healthyishappy

UGH. That sucks. Im so sorry @Sfgwife!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Sfgwife said:


> Ok my pet peeve today and for many thirsdays to come....
> 
> Mama is havin all of her teeth out for dentures. Ugh! Four hours at least every.single.thursday for a long while. They are only takin three at a time. Then i have hear how horrible it is, how terrible she feels and how she needs all these pain pills still a week later... we shall not talk about the pill issue she has but to say i dole them out and they stay at my house k?....... anyhoo.... after day two she is eating CRUNCHY things (think tater chips, nuts and chinese crunchy noodles) and gooey sausage biscuits and drinkin carbonated drinks... but still must have the max pain meds and still whinin constantly bout how bad her mouth hurts. And she bitches bout not sleepin at night but sleeps all day from bein doped up. Can someone jus shoot me now please and ty?


Clove oil works extremely well. (strike the clove, just now read she can't stand it) Instead of putting you down, you are way to valuable and much needed.... Forget where you place the pills until dark for a couple of days. Sorry you have to deal with this "go ahead hardhead" mentality.
. :squish:


----------



## Sfgwife

NigerianNewbie said:


> Clove oil works extremely well. (strike the clove, just now read she can't stand it) Instead of putting you down, you are way to valuable and much needed.... Forget where you place the pills until dark for a couple of days. Sorry you have to deal with this "go ahead hardhead" mentality.
> . :squish:


it is ok. We manage and we fight and oh well. Lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Hahaha thanks! And nice try but nope nope nope. FIrst off nothin will work like the pills doncha know. And second she will not DO clove oil.... cause it tastes bad. :/. i have to make separate batches of pickled beets, russian tea and watermelon rind pickles cause she says she can taste the clove in them all. But... no cloves go in the watermelon rinds hahahaa.


Arg....sorry! It was worth a shot


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Arg....sorry! It was worth a shot


Even though i know she wont use it is try every time lol! I gently remind her that clove oil works wonder for mouth hurts. Cause i would rather deal with the taste than a stinkin mouth ache. But that is me not miss daisy. .


----------



## Goats Rock

Can you convince the dentist to just do general surgery, pull them all and put the new denture in? I had 20 pulled with just whatever they use in place of novacane (lidocaine?) then the pre made denture went in. It hurt, but nothing like having a couple at a time pulled. (Blame my human kids and ice cubes for destroying my teeth!) 

And Tylenol was the only pain killer I can use. I get too woozy and nauseated with pain killers....

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Can you convince the dentist to just do general surgery, pull them all and put the new denture in? I had 20 pulled with just whatever they use in place of novacane (lidocaine?) then the pre made denture went in. It hurt, but nothing like having a couple at a time pulled. (Blame my human kids and ice cubes for destroying my teeth!)
> 
> And Tylenol was the only pain killer I can use. I get too woozy and nauseated with pain killers....
> 
> Good luck to you!


She is goin to the dental school here and they won't do them all at one time or she has told them no.... i am not sure which. Her reg dentist wanted ten grand to do this and the school thirty five benjamins. So.... school we go. We will get through it. It is just frustrating.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

A lady I know went to the dental school year before last, and they pulled her teeth a section at a time. She would have preferred they pulled all the bottom or all the top at once. Could very well be the way they do things there. Dentist are crazy expensive!


----------



## Goats Rock

That's too bad. Won't Medicare cover any? I feel so bad for you. (And her, but she's happy in the la la land of happy pills!) How many more teeth to go? 

Well, we are all sympathizing with you!


----------



## Jessica84

Pain pills aside that is not a fun thing to be a part of! My dad just got done having all his teeth pulled and had posts put in for permanent false teeth. I was and still at times going to strangle him (and I’m a daddy’s girl so that is saying something) he hurt and then he complained that he was going to starve to death and then the temp teeth were not fitting right and so on. He wouldn’t say anything to the dentist about it so I had to take him down for his appointment and say “hey he’s paying over $50,000 for these stupid things make them fit better” he goes back next month to get new ones so hopefully it’s right.
My family is cursed with terrible teeth, we are genetically flawed I guess lol before when the dentist would say hey buy this $30 tooth paste I laughed and said no, when I get old I’ll be cool with fake teeth......NOT any more! I will happily pay for their over priced tooth paste!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Sfgwife said:


> Ok my pet peeve today and for many thirsdays to come....
> 
> Mama is havin all of her teeth out for dentures. Ugh! Four hours at least every.single.thursday for a long while. They are only takin three at a time. Then i have hear how horrible it is, how terrible she feels and how she needs all these pain pills still a week later... we shall not talk about the pill issue she has but to say i dole them out and they stay at my house k?....... anyhoo.... after day two she is eating CRUNCHY things (think tater chips, nuts and chinese crunchy noodles) and gooey sausage biscuits and drinkin carbonated drinks... but still must have the max pain meds and still whinin constantly bout how bad her mouth hurts. And she bitches bout not sleepin at night but sleeps all day from bein doped up. Can someone jus shoot me now please and ty?


 :bighug:


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> That's too bad. Won't Medicare cover any? I feel so bad for you. (And her, but she's happy in the la la land of happy pills!) How many more teeth to go?
> 
> Well, we are all sympathizing with you!


Nope medicare wont cover teefs. Sadly. We are only six teefs into this fun.... yippee!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Pain pills aside that is not a fun thing to be a part of! My dad just got done having all his teeth pulled and had posts put in for permanent false teeth. I was and still at times going to strangle him (and I'm a daddy's girl so that is saying something) he hurt and then he complained that he was going to starve to death and then the temp teeth were not fitting right and so on. He wouldn't say anything to the dentist about it so I had to take him down for his appointment and say "hey he's paying over $50,000 for these stupid things make them fit better" he goes back next month to get new ones so hopefully it's right.
> My family is cursed with terrible teeth, we are genetically flawed I guess lol before when the dentist would say hey buy this $30 tooth paste I laughed and said no, when I get old I'll be cool with fake teeth......NOT any more! I will happily pay for their over priced tooth paste!


Yep sounds like one of the quotes mama got for the implants. I do hope she will say when they do not fit her teenie mouth good though or i will be like you lol! Fix it a d fix it now peoples lol!


----------



## Calistar

One of the ones that's been driving me crazy lately is another craigslist one. Lately I've seen a lot of ads for goats that say they're ADGA registered, or, especially "from great milking lines" etc....and then they don't include the goat's name or even reference the names of any of their lines! Argh! How hard is it to include that? Why WOULDN'T you include it? If it's worth mentioning how great the goat's bloodlines are, you'd think they'd mention WHAT they are!


----------



## Chelsey

Calistar said:


> One of the ones that's been driving me crazy lately is another craigslist one. Lately I've seen a lot of ads for goats that say they're ADGA registered, or, especially "from great milking lines" etc....and then they don't include the goat's name or even reference the names of any of their lines! Argh! How hard is it to include that? Why WOULDN'T you include it? If it's worth mentioning how great the goat's bloodlines are, you'd think they'd mention WHAT they are!


Along that line is not having the correct information. Like saying that you have a registered mini, great milking lines, blah blah blah, and then mentioning that she's registered with the ADGA...... I don't know much about registering, but I know the ADGA does NOT accept any mini breed. I was tempted to answer that add and just to see if the paperwork would go mysteriously missing cause I doubted she was registered at all.


----------



## goatblessings

Some people refer to Nigerian Dwarfs as mini's - and Nigerians can be registered through ADGA. I always just post pics of the papers, - it saves a ton of time and confusion answering questions. My peeve - seller is saying they are a disease free herd - and then when asked to produce the paperwork that proves it, the papers can't be located.


----------



## Kristendanae

I recently(yesterday) started hating petting zoos... that's my new pet peeve. Between the feeding of sweet mix and little kids prodding animals while their parents laugh just annoys me. I wish I could've brought them all home to love!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Craigslist add: Registered ND kids for sale. I wanted 2 unrelated bucklings. Picked the 2, paid the purchase price for them and then was asked if I wanted their papers,... at an additional cost of $75 each. Geez Louise. Knowing they would be wethered, said no to the papers. Reply from the OP was, "that's good, cause the guy we bought the herd from didn't keep the registrations up to date." (headsmash)


----------



## Jessica84

Sfgwife said:


> Yep sounds like one of the quotes mama got for the implants. I do hope she will say when they do not fit her teenie mouth good though or i will be like you lol! Fix it a d fix it now peoples lol!


Make her tell them if they don't! At first I was like whatever what do I care your the one living with them but NO! We will live with it too if they are unhappy


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Make her tell them if they don't! At first I was like whatever what do I care your the one living with them but NO! We will live with it too if they are unhappy


Exactly! That is why if she does not tell them i will. Lol!


----------



## Calistar

Chelsey said:


> Along that line is not having the correct information.


Omg yes! One I see a lot is that "this goat's sire/dam is moonspotted (or blue-eyed) so it carries the gene for moonspots." But the goat for sale is not moonspotted (or blue-eyed.) And both genes are dominant, so it doesn't matter whether its parents were blue-eyed or moonspotted, because if the goat itself doesn't have blue eyes or moonspots, it doesn't have the gene for them and it's not going to pass them on! I think it's a matter of just not understanding genetics, rather than intentional dishonesty, but it's irritating for those who do know, and for those who don't, they'll be disappointed when their "moonspot carrier" never produces moonspotted kids!
Ah, the joys of raising Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Calistar

NigerianNewbie said:


> Craigslist add: Registered ND kids for sale. I wanted 2 unrelated bucklings. Picked the 2, paid the purchase price for them and then was asked if I wanted their papers,... at an additional cost of $75 each. Geez Louise. Knowing they would be wethered, said no to the papers.


They advertised registered kids for $___, you paid for them, and THEN they said papers (which you'd NEED if they were to be registered) were extra, and they didn't have them anyway? Then they weren't really selling registered kids! Ooooh, I would have been so mad. I would have walked away just on principle!


----------



## Jessica84

That’s not right on the papers! That is such a crap move! Now I will charge 2 different prices but i make it clear you are paying $100 for a commercial NO PAPERS, or you are paying $200 and they will come with a application of registration. 
I guess this is a pet peeve of mine, when I do sell as commercial, they clearly see that there is a X price difference, but they want them as commercial, they pay less money and then come to me a year or more later and ask for the application. When I tell them sure! It’s going to be this much money they throw a fit. Since it’s a pain in the butt to go back and count kids to make sure I’m not ending up with a kid with the same tattoo as another I’m going to put in my sales contract they can not ask for papers later. I’m sure that is going to still be a fit on my hands but at least I can show them the contract and say signed saying you agree..........it totally baffles my mind how many people sign my contract and don’t even attempt to read it!


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK, goat related pet peeve: The instructions on the Selenium gel tube say to give 2g to kids and 4g to adults. But it only has 5g markings! (We just "wing it".)


----------



## Chelsey

goatblessings said:


> Some people refer to Nigerian Dwarfs as mini's - and Nigerians can be registered through ADGA. I always just post pics of the papers, - it saves a ton of time and confusion answering questions. My peeve - seller is saying they are a disease free herd - and then when asked to produce the paperwork that proves it, the papers can't be located.


She was mini Nubian. They didn't mention the generation at all and she had major airplane ears, so she wasn't very pure either.


----------



## Goats Rock

'Nother peeve: "I told you so". Grrr. No, gee, sorry for th bad timing or that's tough, nope, "I told you so". For the record, no you didn't. You may have thought it, but you never vocalized it! 
(Regarding a bad clutch on a newer tractor, suddenly not working and someone claiming he said you better fix it or one day it just won't go.). That was never stated!


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve # 326, seemingly normal healthy bucks and does that need help with breeding. Shouldn't this be a natural thing? I have a totally moronic buck that just wants to court and blubber, sniff and lick for at least a half hour. Finally he mounts and one and done. ( I have other bucks, but this one is my only Togg and has beautiful kids) 

That would be fine, but I hand breed everyone and have to breed over 100 does. (May only breed 70 this year)
He has never been hurt, he's always been a "court er"! Drives me crazy. I like the sniff, on, off repeat twice, done!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

When people spam emojis! ya know when they put the same one like 100 times in a row?! I dont know why, but it gets on my nerves lol. It is a bit obnoxious.


----------



## Sfgwife

:ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh:


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> When people spam emojis! ya know when they put the same one like 100 times in a row?! I dont know why, but it gets on my nerves lol. It is a bit obnoxious.


:ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh:

Sorry! I jus hadda do it! :coolmovesdance). Lol been in the er with mama and her dehydrated crazies since this mornin. Now she jas just enough fluids in her to be annoyin and bitchy.... toward me. Joy oh joy! But we should be goin home soon and i can put her to bed a d go get in my jammies.


----------



## Goats Rock

Poor you and your mom. I understand the :ahh::ahh::ahh::ahh:.

It's kind of funny to watch them all yell at once!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Heyy! lol

Sorry about your mamma


----------



## Sfgwife

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Heyy! lol
> 
> Sorry about your mamma


Like i said..... i HAD do it. Lol! That is just my mood and mind set tonight. And i came home to paul and Thom doin plumbin in the bathroom shower. I got a new faucet fixture set.... and three hole in the adjacent closet. Cause there was a leak. And they are not finished yet... gotta go back to lowes for more stuff in the mornin. Plumbin NEVER goes well with this man. He can do most anything else but plumbing.... i ALWAYS tell him "just call the man please". From the get go i say this every single time. lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Well, I ain't no handy man (woman) so i wouldn't know how to do anything that has something to do with fixing unless it can be fixed with duct tape, zip ties, bailing twine,or wire, so give em' some credit lol!


----------



## spidy1

You forgot glue!!! super glue, gorilla glue, elmers glue... I fix things like you do!


----------



## Jessica84

I HATE the “I told you so” I don’t care if if they did tell me so. Seriously what does that accomplish? How does it help? So I go out of my way not to ever say that even when it is thrown at me. And let me tell you with my hard headed husband that at times is very hard not to do. But I’m pretty sure come tax time it’s going to slip out since he is one that has to learn things the hard way


----------



## goathiker

People who think they know enough to get away with something stupid. 
I've lived near the Pacific Ocean my whole life, until 3 months ago, and it's like a repeating refrain. 
Right now there's a king tide cycle going on (super extreme high tides) plus 30 ft. storm surges. All this adds up to a lot of angry water in places it normally never goes. 
This dude decides to take his little kids down to the beach despite great big warnings everywhere. They got washed out of course. The adult survived, the little boy was not found, and the little girl died in the hospital. 
Stupid moronic git.


----------



## Sfgwife

goathiker said:


> People who think they know enough to get away with something stupid.
> I've lived near the Pacific Ocean my whole life, until 3 months ago, and it's like a repeating refrain.
> Right now there's a king tide cycle going on (super extreme high tides) plus 30 ft. storm surges. All this adds up to a lot of angry water in places it normally never goes.
> This dude decides to take his little kids down to the beach despite great big warnings everywhere. They got washed out of course. The adult survived, the little boy was not found, and the little girl died in the hospital.
> Stupid moronic git.


Yes! I saw that too. What makes humans think things sometimes.


----------



## Jessica84

OMG that is terrible! This world is just flat out lacking common sense and it is heart breaking when it results in cases like this. That made me absolutely sick to my stomach when I read that


----------



## Goats Rock

Poor little kids.


----------



## Sfgwife

Today’s peeve. Having all the papers signed correctly to be able to talk to mama’s doctors. But the one i really NEED to talk to absolutely REFUSES to talk to me without her. Grrrrrr! So i have to go in. Deal with her nasty after i tell him what she is doing... almost an hour ride home mind you. When he CAN talk to me and HE can be the bad guy! Jerk!


----------



## Jessica84

I’m sorry Sfgwife  people are so worried about loosing their job and being slapped with a law suit they don’t even attempt to try and see reason. I’m sure the medical field is the worse of all. And I can’t say I blame them but it sure does make it tough on people. I haven’t had to deal with medical stuff and the whole privacy thing but I got a eye opener when I first got married and tried to pay my husbands bills when he was on a fires for 56 days straight. He had everything paperless and no one would tell me how much his bills were so I could pay them. That’s when I realized just how ridiculous the world has gotten


----------



## Goats Rock

Can you pre arrange with the nurse or receptionist to watch your mom while you talk to the doctor? Then meet with the dr. with your mom present, then announce to the dr. "Mom is going to visit with Nurse so and so. I am go over a few things with you." have the nurse usher mom out and speak with doctor. 
Or, write him a note explaining how upset your mom gets when she is talked about in front of her and you need to speak to him without her being present. Good luck! 

Are you her legal guardian?


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Can you pre arrange with the nurse or receptionist to watch your mom while you talk to the doctor? Then meet with the dr. with your mom present, then announce to the dr. "Mom is going to visit with Nurse so and so. I am go over a few things with you." have the nurse usher mom out and speak with doctor.
> Or, write him a note explaining how upset your mom gets when she is talked about in front of her and you need to speak to him without her being present. Good luck!
> 
> Are you her legal guardian?


She has signed any hippa form for me to be able to talk with all of her doctors. And i have a medical poa and general poa as well. Her lewy bodies dimentia is not bad enough for me to have guardianship yet. ;(.

The doc says i am trying to go behind her back. Which in a way heck yea i am! I am SO stinkin tired of always it being "my fault" (her words so not mine because nope you did this to yourself). He, she and i have had this SAME converstaion MULTIPLE times and it always ends in he reduces her meds, i am the devil, she goes back the next several months and whines that she hurts so much, he increases it to where she was before. But now i have the added "joy" of her comin into my house and taking random amounts of her meds without it being ok. They stay here. I give her the allotted amount every sunday. She just wants to be stoned out of her mind. I have even taken videos of her for him to watch. Which he refuses to do because you cannot have your phone out in his office. ;(. Addiction is SO dang frustrating!!!!! I just really wish this jerkface would see the real problem and tell her no she cannot have the meds anymore!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> I'm sorry Sfgwife  people are so worried about loosing their job and being slapped with a law suit they don't even attempt to try and see reason. I'm sure the medical field is the worse of all. And I can't say I blame them but it sure does make it tough on people. I haven't had to deal with medical stuff and the whole privacy thing but I got a eye opener when I first got married and tried to pay my husbands bills when he was on a fires for 56 days straight. He had everything paperless and no one would tell me how much his bills were so I could pay them. That's when I realized just how ridiculous the world has gotten


That is CRAZY! You are trying give those nuts money. I understand privacy but dang!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok there’s got to be a supervisor or someone above this guy you can talk to! I’m fully getting what’s up now. It sounds like he is just flat out being unreasonable for the pure fact he can!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Ok there's got to be a supervisor or someone above this guy you can talk to! I'm fully getting what's up now. It sounds like he is just flat out being unreasonable for the pure fact he can!


;(. It is his own practice from what i can tell. I have looked. Ugh! When he talks to me... he talks down to me like i am at fault here... because "your mom is such a sweet little lady". And he tells me that my story and hers are not the same. But if you would just watch the videos of her you could see for yourself. ;(. Jerk i am TRYIN HELP this sweet lil lady. She is MY MAMA And i love her like nobodies business!!!!. Ugh!


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh no one should talk down to you. Do you know how many people just dump their parents at a home when things get too hard? Or hire someone to do it? Which in some cases I totally get! And here you are doing this because it’s your mom and you love her and he makes you feel like trash. Such a jerk. I’m so sorry, this really upsets me.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Ugh no one should talk down to you. Do you know how many people just dump their parents at a home when things get too hard? Or hire someone to do it? Which in some cases I totally get! And here you are doing this because it's your mom and you love her and he makes you feel like trash. Such a jerk. I'm so sorry, this really upsets me.


He does not make me feel bad... just MAD as a wet hornet! Lol! It is infuriating that he can have proof positive of problem and he refuses to look at it.

Yes i totally get where you are comin from on the some people just dump their loved ones somewhere. And yes sometimes that IS the only answer. But some people just think more about themselves than their parents. We are on a wait list for someone to come a few hours a week. It is mainly to give me just a small break and to be able to decompress a bit. Even if it is only to sit alone in my house or catch up on things i neglect i think it will be nice. Nice to not have to keep my phone on my hip for a few hours or need go in and out checkin on her.

When paul retired and we came home... things like this is exactly why we chose to come back here instead of the mountains where we really would love to live. We wanted to be close to our parents to be able to help out when needed. And with mama being dx with the lewy bodies dimentia we know she will be living here or me at her house in the next few years. We live in separate homes on the same property now. Heck most weeks she is at our home part of the days already. And yes there may be a time that we cannot safely care for her... but until then she will be here with us. She took care of me and loved me unconditionally and i will do the same for her no matter how hard it is as long as i possibly can. Cause that is just what you do imo. We are all learning how to deal with just the lbd one day at a time.... cause every day seems a new adventure lately with it. This med thing his is just one more hard thing that needs be dealt with to keep her healthy and SAFE.


----------



## Goats Rock

What a jerk of a doctor! Can you switch doctors? (I'm sure you thought of that, too). Sure sorry you have to deal with all that!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> What a jerk of a doctor! Can you switch doctors? (I'm sure you thought of that, too). Sure sorry you have to deal with all that!


No because it is still mama's choice for now. ;(.


----------



## Goats Rock

Today's pet peeve: those pelleted dewormers for goats. Why are they even permitted to manufacture and sell them? Way long time ago, when those darn pellets first were sold around here, My neighbor almost starved a doe to death trying to make her eat them. (She was young and her 4-H leader was pushing the kids to use the pellets). Ironically enough, a 4-h kid called me today in tears, her doe had a huge face (bottle jaw) and the vet said she (girl)would have to decide, treat the doe for barber pole and risk losing the unborn kids or lose the doe. They had been feeding the pellets, sometimes!


----------



## ksalvagno

Geez. It amazes me that vets would recommend the stuff. But so many don't care.


----------



## Damfino

Or they just don't know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sfgwife said:


> Today's peeve. Having all the papers signed correctly to be able to talk to mama's doctors. But the one i really NEED to talk to absolutely REFUSES to talk to me without her. Grrrrrr! So i have to go in. Deal with her nasty after i tell him what she is doing... almost an hour ride home mind you. When he CAN talk to me and HE can be the bad guy! Jerk!


https://www.ncmedboard.org/resources-information/faqs/complaints


----------



## goatblessings

I have a very good friend who is a vet and his son is completing vet school. 2 weeks is all the years of study is all the program gives on goats....... so I'm not confident in any vet unless they go out of their way to further their knowledge.....


----------



## Goats Rock

We had a young vet here 7 years ago. She didn't know a lot about goats, but wanted to learn. She visited this site a lot, asked tons of questions and I was so glad she would become a good goat vet. Until something happened:

No one (around here, they all know it all) calls a vet for a doe in labor. So a goat owner has a doe laboring for about an hour, owner goes in, can't get kid out, calls friend #1 who owns goats and shows. #1 tries awhile, calls her buddy #2. (2-1/2 hrs into pushing labor). 2 has no luck. So #3 is called. No luck, they call the vet. 

Vet gets there, doe is exhausted. Vet gets a big buck kid, just died and a very dead, decomposing kid out, in pieces. Treats doe for infection and gives an IV for fluid loss. Two days later, doe dies. 

They blamed the vet. 4 people were inside that doe, plus vet. Dead rotting kid, how was that the vet's fault? That story (minus all the helpers) got around social media (which I refuse to use!) and she got blackballed out of the area. Our serious loss.


----------



## Damfino

That's a real shame. It's stuff like that that makes me avoid social media (other than topic-specific forums) as well. People can be absolutely brutal online. I remember about 5-6 years ago there was a girl in our saddle club who regularly abused her horse. She barely fed it and regularly rode it into the ground. One of her horses (she'd find a new one every time one of them wore out) actually collapsed at a gymkhana at a different arena from ours. At our arena a horse she was borrowing came back from a barrel run with bloody sides from her spurs. For some reason I'm always the person who gets volunteered to deal with these types of things (probably because I don't care too much whether people hate me or talk behind my back). I told her she had to take the horse home immediately. She could not finish the gymkhana that night (we had 2 more events to go), and she could only bring the horse back when its sides had healed completely. Because while I do believe in holding kids accountable, I also believe in giving them second chances in hopes that it was merely a dreadful mistake and also in the hope that they can learn a lesson and become better horsemen for it rather than just "going away" and taking their abuse elsewhere. And she was right about one thing--it WAS a lazy horse.

Unfortunately the girl didn't learn and she never forgot that I "humiliated" her even though I spoke to her privately with just her mom and the horse's owner (mom's boyfriend) present. A short time later her mom broke up with the guy and the teen bought a new horse. Winter came and neighbors started calling animal control because the horse was not being fed properly (or perhaps not at all). I was not one of the callers because I didn't live nearby, but nevertheless the girl went on Facebook and started spreading rumors that I was out to get her. She ended up moving the horse to a relative's house in Pueblo and when animal control showed up, she made the outrageous claim that I had stolen it or opened the gate and released it (depending on which version she told). Suddenly saddle club members were calling me and asking how I was involved in all of this because, not being on Facebook, I was blissfully unaware of the dirt going around behind my back. Luckily the girl was well known as a liar and horse abuser so no one took the rumors seriously (me least of all!), but I can see how if the girl and her mom had been respected members and the story had been more convincing, it could have hurt my reputation with folks who are too cowardly to call and actually ask for both sides of a story. I swear some people believe that everything they read on the internet is Gospel Truth, even if it's nothing more than the cesspool known as Facebook comments!


----------



## Goats Rock

Isn't it strange how people that did the wrong thing (and they know it) strike out at other people and blame them. The bad guys never take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Jessica84

I absolutely refuse to continue the spread of rumors on Social media. Well I don’t in person either but social media just makes me so mad and I’ll call people out on things. There is always 2 sides to every story, and both sides probably don’t stop and consider the others point of view. But to just take someone’s word on something and go on and absolutely ruin someone’s life or livelihood is crap! I don’t care if it’s my best friend talking crap, I’ll listen and give my two cents, even probably lean more towards her side but It will go no farther then me. I will not play a part in whatever crap comes down on that person


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. I thought I was the only "weirdo" since Im not on FB. I despise malicious gossip. To me people hide behind their computers. They are cowards so they lie on social media to make themselves look "good". Im to disapointed in people as a whole, to want to be on social.media. The TGS is the most Ive ever been involved with.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I think this is my biggest pet peeve of all... SCORPIONS!!! I HATE them! I have only been stung once, but grrr! I despise them little critters! I was in the shower the other night and i felt a little tickle on my foot, i looked down and there was a GIANT scorpion! About 3 inches long! It was a miracle i didnt get stung! Lets just say it didnt stand a chance to the full shampoo bottle(woot)


----------



## Jessica84

I’m not going to lie, I have a slight fear of scorpions. It might be because my grandmas house had so many of them when we were kids. I never got stung but they were out to get my sister. With her blood curdling screams I’m pretty sure it would be the worst feeling in the world :cringe: one night I felt something on me when I was just falling asleep. I did the whole smack and sweep and I turned the light on and it was a flipping scorpion! I didn’t sleep that night!
So not really a pet peeve, just something I find kinda funny/ sad and I’m going to pick on people who do this :hide: ok we all know people have a hard time reading a add and somehow forget what they just read by the time they post a comment. We all know this, it’s annoying, I get it! I laugh, shake my head, take a deep breath before replying myself. But do people put some much effort and time to call that person out on it? I see this all the time. Instead of just tapping the keys 4 times at most and putting the price in, they reply with “read the add” or “it’s listed in the add”. They are clacking at the kids at least 8 extra times just to do this.
And no I have not been the one to not read a add lol that’s not what it’s about, just something I see all the time. Your never going to fix people, I think it would look less rude as the person on the side line just ignoring the question all together. 
Ok there, I said it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So eloquent!:up:
(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## goathiker

Pet peeves 

Contradicting advice "don't ever feed sweet feed but give molasses or honey for everything" 

Nit picking nutrition - why isn't anyone else breeding goats that can live in their environment with minimal inputs? Natural native feed produces natural native goats. Goats don't naturally eat grass, even if it's dried. 

Brain worms- I have one of those. She never learns anything for herself, retains information, or changes her behavior. She thinks that she has free use of everything I've learned without having to take responsibility of her own.


----------



## goathiker

I must say though that I have minimally mentored some people that I'm really proud of :wave: hey Jessica


----------



## happybleats

goathiker said:


> Brain worms- I have one of those. She never learns anything for herself, retains information, or changes her behavior. She thinks that she has free use of everything I've learned without having to take responsibility of her own.


I know more than a few of those. I love helping!! And would never turn anyone away but I seem to have to repeat the same stuff over and over to some people. 
Now what really gets me is when they first throw the kitchen sink at them then asks for help! My motto: *Stop * assess* then treat*


----------



## Jessica84

Jill you have been my hero more times then I can count! You were also my very first goat friend and I can’t tell you how much you and your brain mean to me.
But I totally get it. I do try not to bug you if I can help it, even though I know you seem to always be willing. Not everyone does that and I have had a few. Not that I know half of what you do but more then some lol and one I had to just cut the cord. I learned a long time ago with my first child the best way for them to thrive and actually learn is to do. So why treat adults any different? Another one I had, she was a buyer and she was totally new to goats! I love my buyers that are new to goats, they really do want to learn. This one though I had pointed out that her goats needed more selenium and copper. She asked a ton of questions, which was very smart of her, I even dug and found links to things to try and explain things more to her and why loose minerals are needed. Then comes along her vet, she told her to take the loose minerals away and the only way she will know what minerals they need is to place one block of salt at a time and see how long her 5 goats take to eat it. Not to give any more copper ever again. She told me all about how this made sense to her and how smart her vet was. After that any question she had my sour reply was “I don’t know ask your vet”. And yes I fully admit I was butt hurt on that. I spent a lot of time for her just to basically be called wrong and stupid.


----------



## HoosierShadow

goathiker said:


> Pet peeves
> 
> Contradicting advice "don't ever feed sweet feed but give molasses or honey for everything"
> 
> .


I have to say, that I know many people that won't use sweet feed and it has nothing to do with the molasses and honey. I don't like to use it because there is always someone in the bunch that will pick through it. 
Over the years, I've heard of sweet feed fed bucks or wethers getting UC fairly frequently even on well balanced feeds.
We've had a few UC cases over the years, and ironically 2 of the 3 times sweet feed was in the mix.

I like to use pellets regardless. Our goats don't pick through them, and the feed mills around us only offer pelleted feed.
Myself, and many of my friends in the area have kids that show so feed is a big part of the goats diet.

As for that doe that had issues with dying, that is so sad  I know people that refuse to get a vet involved as well and it's frustrating. I do understand not having a good vet, but in a situation like that you don't accuse the vet of killing the goat. We've had a hard time finding a good goat vet, and fortunately my good friend found one, and that is who we use now (also my neighbors vet!). 
The first vet we used....OMG. I only call him now if it's absolutely last case scenario. He's okay, but the clinic is just so crazy expensive ($45 for a fecal, and they always charged me about 2x more for a bottle of meds - $60 for Bo-Se! $30 for Thiamine). Plus when I took his advice over everyone else, I ended up losing a doe and her triplets to toxemia - I'm sure she had hypocalcemia that led to toxemia, but he had told me to just push propylene glycol. First time dealing with it, and it was devastating. That's when I said I would turn to other goat people for help.

Seeing people that absolutely won't listen to good help suggestions or putting things off on Facebook groups is what drives me crazy. Especially if it's life or death situation. How can people just put things off until tomorrow?


----------



## CBPitts

For the most part I feel really lucky after reading through this thread! I have a GREAT vet although I did have to struggle with others and lost out favorite doe before finding my great vet. My feed store is local, owned by a local family and I’ve been going there since I was 9 so if I ask for goat feed to be special ordered the book comes out to find and price what he could get for me. I had a solid goat mentor that now calls me anytime she’s stumped. I have great friends that raise show cows and are always ready to help with anything. 

My current major peeve is about cows. You’ll all be able to relate though! 

I breed mini beef cows. I breed for conformation first, then disposition, and last for color. The mini cows are a trend right now and it’s all about “micro” cows with incredible color so there are a bunch of “big breeders” out there with colored micro cattle that can barely walk. Their feet and legs are so, so bad it hurts just to see pics of them. They keep breeding though because they can sell pet cows for 4K!

My next peeve is selling. I currently have a dual purpose mid size cow for sale. She’s 4, Dexter/Lowline, trained to milk, halter trained, bathes, clips, loads in trailer, handled by kids, takes AI first time with one straw every year. Easy calver, great mom, raises chunky little beef calves every year. Super easy keeper. If she were a horse she’d be Finished and Bomb Proof. This cow will even nurse other calves. She really is great. 

It’s winter so I’m asking 1500 rather than 1800. Text comes in, Him “what’s your lowest price”, Me, ummm 1500, Him “there’s a bred Lowline for $750 a few towns over”, Me “then go buy her”(I’ve seen the ad, she’s crazy, wild, and in rough shape), Him “I want a trained cow my kids can handle” Me, trained cows cost more. Either pay it or train one. Him, “really, what’s your bottom dollar?” 

This is the third response like this. Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## lottsagoats1

A lot of mine have been posted already but I guess:
Goats eat anything and everything. And when I explain that they don't and how picky they truly are, I get smirked at, like it's only my goats who are spoiled and won't eat everything.

Why so much for a stupid goat?

You drink goat milk? Yuck! How can you drink it, it's so nasty! And when I ask if they have ever tried it, they reply no way would they ever drink goat milk.

You eat your goats? How can you eat a goat, they are so cute. Or, like drinking goat milk- yuck, that's nasty.

Breeding strictly for moon spots or blue eyes, or whatever superficial characteristic is popular at the time, instead of breeding to improve the species/breed or your herd.

Buying just any buck to breed the does just because it doesn't matter, the kids are cute anyway.

Calling them Nannies and Billies instead of Buck and Does.

Selling goats that have been exposed to serious diseases (and knowing it) and not disclosing to the buyer until the disease has infected their herd. ("Oh, by the way, I have 3 forms of pneumonia in my herd, one can be passed on to humans and is nearly impossible to cure according to the vet. But I just couldn't kill my goats, I love them so much and I knew you were experienced and could cure them")

"Let me guess, you have goats to mow your lawn?!" Uh, no, my horses, my son and I mow my lawn, the goats would not touch the grass and would instead eat my trees and flowers. I then explain that goats are browsers not grazers etc......


----------



## Jessica84

CBPitts- people like him usually get my blood boiling. I have decided to have fun with it. So every time they try to explain to me why my animal isn’t worth what I’m asking, or mainly when they keep asking what’s the lowest I will go, I raise the price. It is quite entertaining! And no i don’t hold the first time against them. It never hurts to ask. For me I have a budget for everything. If I don’t then I can get crazy on things lol so asking once doesn’t bother me, it’s the pushing that does


----------



## CBPitts

Jessica84 said:


> CBPitts- people like him usually get my blood boiling. I have decided to have fun with it. So every time they try to explain to me why my animal isn't worth what I'm asking, or mainly when they keep asking what's the lowest I will go, I raise the price. It is quite entertaining! And no i don't hold the first time against them. It never hurts to ask. For me I have a budget for everything. If I don't then I can get crazy on things lol so asking once doesn't bother me, it's the pushing that does


Yes! The pushing and comparing gets me. I'd don't mind a bit of back and forth either, especially with a serious buyer!

Telemarketing kills me. I used to hand the phone off to littles when they were around 2 or 3 and loved nothing more than talking on the phone 

More cows than goats, but Tits. "That cows got big tits on her. Arrrgh! Teats, people!

I think others have already listed most of my pet peeves.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol when I was looking at milking machines and we reading the description on some of the China made ones it talked about the cows breast and nipples. I couldn’t get over that one and just stopped right there and went to the next one


----------



## HoosierShadow

CBPitts - That is frustrating for sure! I agree with Jessica, that it's okay to ask if someone will take less, but once is it. Thankfully, I've pretty much had no issues over the years with people trying to talk me down or lowball me. But the last doe we sold, I had someone trying to do that. They wanted me to take a LOT off of the price! I told them no, gave them my lowest dollar amount which was still a very good price for her. I needed to downsize for space issues.
So then they ask a few days later if I'd take a low $$ amount and 2 young goats for her. Uh hello, no! I already said 1. my price was firm, and 2. I was downsizing! Ugh.


----------



## Goats Rock

It really irks me when a breeder announces that she tests her entire herd. Ok, fine. But what this unscrupulous breeder didn't say was, yes she tests, but half her animals came back positive with CAE. 

I've always admired her goats, good bloodlines, nice udders and good milk supply, she says. But then I noticed, she never brings anything older than 3 years old! Why? Because at around age 4, the knees get swollen. By 5 they are not in great shape. 

No one knew any of this. My friend and I (at the breeders invitation) were over to look at her new kids when I accidentally went into the wrong barn and saw a bunch of does that were in bad shape. Oops, I backed out and we found the breeder in her main barn. 

She finally admitted what was going on. Guess I won't be getting one of her buck kids.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> It really irks me when a breeder announces that she tests her entire herd. Ok, fine. But what this unscrupulous breeder didn't say was, yes she tests, but half her animals came back positive with CAE.
> 
> I've always admired her goats, good bloodlines, nice udders and good milk supply, she says. But then I noticed, she never brings anything older than 3 years old! Why? Because at around age 4, the knees get swollen. By 5 they are not in great shape.
> 
> No one knew any of this. My friend and I (at the breeders invitation) were over to look at her new kids when I accidentally went into the wrong barn and saw a bunch of does that were in bad shape. Oops, I backed out and we found the breeder in her main barn.
> 
> She finally admitted what was going on. Guess I won't be getting one of her buck kids.


Oh no that is dirty business and crummy! I am so sorry in one way then super glad of your fumble in the other!


----------



## Goats Rock

Honesty goes a long way- people would be willing to help her if she hadn't played dirty pool.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG you guys... it's been a day. Spent it helping a couple of really wonderful families we met last year - new to goats. Pregnant doe complications. 
Let me just say, if you guys have a good goat vet, be blessed and pray for those who don't! The experience with a vet this morning (that I have used before) really has left me feeling disappointed and upset. Not only was the vet rough IMO (I'm worried the vet possibly tore her up), but I felt I had to tell them what to do and that the babies were not doing well. The way one was delivered....ugh. It may or may not have died, but I'm really wondering.... Out of 3 so far only one is alive. We worked on a 2nd one all day and it passed away this evening.

My next complaint? This doe had a horrible udder, cull factor. Yet, these wonderful people were told she had no issues kidding. That may be true, and this could be a fluke kidding mishap, but there is no excuse for that udder. I could only milk one side, the other side I couldn't get anything at all, and the whole thing was just a mess - attachment/low to ground, one side that milked teat was blown (not terrible, but not good), etc. No excuse to sell unsuspecting people a goat with an udder like that. So shame on anyone who would, and not tell the suspecting buyer the doe doesn't have a good udder. You can tell this wasn't a 'this just happened with this pregnancy' issue 

Anyway, I don't like talking about other peoples goats (not my place), so I am sorry. They too feel the same way about the goat and vet visit, otherwise I wouldn't have posted this. But I seriously needed to vent. 
So scratch this vet off my list of emergencies such as pulling kids/C-sections. We do have a good vet, but I always think, what if he is busy? or out of town? It's nice to have a backup... 
Now to help these nice people find a vet in their area that they can hopefully trust with their animals.

We did end the night on a good note. Surviving baby took to the bottle fairly well, and another doe that had toxemia, and I advised inducing kidded while I was there and delivered her triplets and they were all good and healthy. 12 hours of goats.

I came home to my daughter telling me our does were fighting through the fence, I forgot when I told my son to turn them out that they have access to each other via fenceline. My favorite doe got her head stuck in the fence and I guess the 'jerks' as I am fuming mad at them right now broke the fence posts (old) and tore the fence down that she was stuck in. 
So... looks like they will be stuck in the barn (6 does w/kids vs. 4 does in the doe pen) until we get the separation fence up. UGH. So being tired and now that I am sitting for a while - sore, I worry about them and any stress. I haven't been out to the barn, I needed a shower, but via barn cam everyone looks okay. My beloved little trouble maker doe is eating hay, and looks good, so I am feeling blessed right now. She is literately my 4th child (she was a bottle baby). 

Sorry to write a book, again, so glad I can come here to kind of vent and talk with you all about goats, knowing you understand. I'll be saying lots of prayers tonight, and thanking God for the many blessings he gives us.


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock I know a breeder that does that too! I was kinda mentoring her, she was new and I thought nice and hard working. I kinda started to pull away from her when she told me she lost some kids because they drowned in the mud because her boyfriend wouldn’t help her put tin up. I have NO respect for people like that. I’m half her size and yes a lot of my crap is Jerry rigged and looks trashy but it works. Anyways she messaged me with a picture of a blown abscess. I told her get it tested it looks like CL. She did and it was CL, she tested all her goats and told me 2 were CL positive and 1 was CAE. The next week she is selling her kids as tested negative! That’s when I realized how deceiving people really can be on tested animals and I decided anyone’s test results means jack unless I fully trust them.
HoosierShadows we don’t even want to talk about vets at the moment :cringe: a long story kinda short there was something odd I kept feeling in Joshuas doe when she went into labor and when I was in there and she pushed my finger went threw it. I flipped and took her to the vet. He knocked her out and just went in and fished the kid out, not overly gentle and think goodness the odd thing wasn’t anything serious because a chunk of it came out too. But the whole ordeal was $416! I don’t mind the $110 emergency part, it was after hours and that’s the rate, or the $150 to pull the kid. But $55 for oxygen, It was breathing and fine! $6 for flunixin and $3 for a shot of oxy. I would have told him to save it since I have both bottles at him if I knew he was going to charge that. But I’m going to pay it and again learn the hard way, if I feel something odd in there just pretend it’s not there and pull the kid out anyways. Expensive lessen but it is what it is.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh Wow Jessica, I am so sorry! Is the doe and kid okay now? That is crazy expensive! Did they really need the oxygen if the kid was breathing? But at the same time I guess it's a precaution and maybe they thought it was necessary. 
I would post a picture of the globs of stuff this doe has been passing, but it's seriously gross. The one I saw when we went to get milk from her this morning was huge, like as wide/long as my palm and probably over an inch thick. 
Now I do wonder... how do uterine bolus work? That was something I meant to google, would it cause a clot type blob? I have no experience with them. But this think was super freaky. Apparently she passed several more through the day. I've seen small goo/blobs/clots come out, but never anything that big. I need to get some zzz's, but gosh, it's hard thinking about today, replaying things in my mind. I know there isn't anything we could have done differently, but the what if's surrounding some of it are frustrating.


----------



## Jessica84

I have never had the boluses cause globs like that. I’ve really never seen any difference in discharge between the does that did and did not get a bolus. But I have never seen anything like you are explaining coming out of a doe, not even the doe I had that tore her uterus! Maybe it is chunks of the placenta he ended up pulling loose? Although I once had a doe with 3 dead kids in her and there was a placenta between the second kid and the third and after waiting a long time decided I better just go for the third kid, but what did come out with that third kid was clearly parts of a placenta and not what your describing. Poor doe  
Yes mom and baby are great! And that kid is defiantly worth the money, and so is mom but I’m just kinda shocked by the bill for what he did. I’m going to be trying to talk one of these kids into becoming a vet though lol


----------



## CBPitts

@HoosierShadow I had a doe that mostly absorbed a fetus and she had chunks after she kidded the single that made full term. It was disgusting. 
@Jessica84 2 years ago we had our first c section. I had broken both wrists at the time and my daughter was assisting the doe. Fist kid was no problem, second was head back and legs curled under. Vet came out at midnight as well as my incredible neighbor. 20 minutes and vet couldn't make progress. We all loaded into the vets truck, my neighbor holding the doe, my daughter holding the kid, me with both casted arms, as well as the vet and went to the clinic for the Caesarian. Second kid was a big buck that didn't make it. The doe did well and was closed up and loaded while still groggy. We got dropped off around 3am. Vet came out every few days for about 2 weeks as the doe wasn't eating and dropped weight like a popped balloon while milking 12 pounds daily as a FF. I am good personal friends with my vet but anything that goes through the clinic gets charged standard rates. I paid $418 for the c section and all the follow up visits.


----------



## SalteyLove

Nothing like catching up on the Pet Peeves thread on my day off to get my blood pressure up first thing in the morning!

So... Basically... I should never buying goats from anybody again or mentor any more because either people don't learn enough or they purposely decieve! (Joking...) The trend here lately is to write in the ad that the dam and sire of the kid are CAE, CL, and Johnes negative. The people don't mean to decieve, they just don't understand the limitations of testing or how these diseases are spread.

@Jessica84 - I have ZERO patience for women who say "my husband didn't..." - I am like you, I'll rig something up to the best of my skills!


----------



## SalteyLove

@CBPitts - I do REALLY want to hear more about your miniature cow breeding operation. Have you ever posted about it in a thread on here? I've some reading & research but still not clear on those breeders that focus on "miniature" versus traditional or heritage breeds that used to be smaller but were continuously bred for large sizes the past 100 years. Like, you can find those old old photos of vintage Herefords, nowhere near as tall as they are now but beautifully proportionate and correct.

Around here the only folks offering "miniature" cows are stunted cows bred to stunted bulls! Or true dwarfism. There is one REALLY good miniature Zebu breeder from what I can tell


----------



## Damfino

SalteyLove said:


> The trend here lately is to write in the ad that the dam and sire of the kid are CAE, CL, and Johnes negative. The people don't mean to decieve, they just don't understand the limitations of testing or how these diseases are spread.


I'm not sure I see a problem with the trend of saying the sire and dam are tested negative. It's better than saying the kids tested negative. I've seen that a few times and I'm thinking to myself, "Yeah, but that kid isn't old enough to test!" We do the best we can with the limitations we have, and if the rest of your herd tests negative for certain diseases, then it's usually pretty safe to assume the kids are ok as well. I personally see "We exercise CAE prevention!" as a red flag. It sometimes means they have CAE+ goats in their herd but are bottle feeding pasteurized milk to the kids. That's fine and all and a noble effort, but I've heard a few too many horror stories where every kid in the crop got infected because milk wasn't properly treated, owners went out of town and the hired help didn't take care to keep clean and infected milk properly separated, etc.

I like to see negative test results on the herds I buy kids from because although there are limitations and a goat could still end up positive for something, it shows me the owners are being diligent. I don't mind if buyers ask me what things I test for and to see a copy of my test results.


----------



## SalteyLove

Right right, I just meant that those diseases aren't passed from the sire to offspring and that what we really want to see is that the entire heard is tested negative


----------



## HoosierShadow

Jessica - Thanks, I wasnt' sure as I'd never used a uterine bolus, but I'm seeing more and more people recommending them, so I plan on getting some to keep on hand for any assisted births or issues.
I will have to facebook you a picture of the clot or whatever it was later when I have more time to get on line. It was huge, bright red and well it floored us when we saw it. I've seen small chunks come out like you mentioned, but never anything huge like this.

Unfortunately.... the doe died early this morning  Baby is possibly constipated, so I am walking them through an enema, and hopefully he will be fine. Just needs to be treated as if he were premature. To me, he honestly looks slightly premature - he's thin/bony, does have teeth through the gums but barely.

CBPitts - I've seen stuff similar to what you mentioned, but never quite like this. Apparently when she stopped back by the barn a few hours later, the doe had passed several more large clots. I feel so bad that the doe died, and the owners are beating themselves up so bad for not doing something sooner, but like I told them, they just didn't know, and even if they had, the outcome may not have been any different. No baby pushing on cervix, so she might not have fully dilated at all to begin with. The what if's are awful, been there/done that, so I'm trying to encourage them to not let the what if's eat at them. I feel the doe had prior issues, not just the udder, and that's why she was sold so cheap... 
We want to have a big goat person get together this summer with local goat friends, and help the newer families out as well as us more experienced people help each other out with more ideas for different situations, etc. For example toxemia drench recipes. How many are out there? sooo many. Having different recipes on hand (one doesn't work, try the next), but also, we need to all learn what each thing in the drench does to understand it's purpose. Honestly, I'd love to start a local goat group and meet once a month, that would be so much fun if we could all commit or even every other month. I definitely don't know it all, but I know what has worked for me or didn't work for me with hands on experience. 

I feel for you when you had your wrists broken, that is rough. I am actually in some pain this morning but would never let my friends that I helped know. I was diagnosed with multiple compressed nerves last month after having issues since Oct with my right arm. 
I just need to take it easy today, and do my therapy exercises and I think I'll be okay tomorrow. I haven't been to therapy in over a week, totally my fault (it's been crazy around here), so I need to get rescheduled and back on track. I've felt great until today. I'll take this pain in order to help my friends. I know they would do the same for me.


----------



## Goats Rock

So sorry for your friends that the doe died. Hopefully the kid makes it. 
And the fence problem! Sending good thoughts that your arms feel better and you get the fence repaired.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh your poor friend  I’m so so sorry for her. I wonder if the vet just totally shredded her. But I remember when I had my kids the nurse explaining that any clots that were the size of a tennis ball make sure to call. I didn’t ask why there would be that size because I remember thinking forget that! Even something half that size I’m freaking going to the ER. No matter what it was though it’s so terrible for your friend and the doe. I absolutely hate learning something the hard way and who knows what all was up with that goat by the sounds of the seller. 
I think a meeting would be fun! Even just having snacks and goat people hanging out would be awesome! I remember the town over had something like that when I was first starting out and I was so tickled by it and wanted to go until I realized the lady running it was a total know it all and very rude if you questioned anything she set in stone. I was also on here and it was about minerals, she claimed only goat minerals would do. I actually just had Jill explaining to me that cattle minerals were fine and usually better, I asked her what her reasoning was and she got all mad and told me if you want to kill your goats by giving cattle minerals go ahead but don’t call on me when they are dying. Lol my reply was but why will it kill them, that’s when everyone in the group jumped in too praising this dumb lady and I realized I would never learn anything from them. But it really did have potential to be a great thing


----------



## CBPitts

@HoosierShadow we have a great group in Oregon call North West Oregon Dairy Goat Association. The also host an annual conference that's incredible. They cover everything from kidding classes to natural goat care, soap or cheese making, grass and pasture management to youth showmanship. They get the top vets, breeders, craftsmen, college professors, to extension agents to teach classes. We also have the North West Oregon Packgoat Association too. 
@SalteyLove I can make a thread about mini cows! I love our little cows

@Jessica84 cattle minerals have different concentrations. In some areas they are a lot better but they tend to run high in copper. High enough that you can't safely bolus with causing toxicity but occasionally not quite enough to full meet a goats needs alone. They also tend to run very high in salt.


----------



## Jessica84

Would you mind sending my goats that memo! They get the highest copper I can find in their minerals and I still over dose them on the bolus by about 50 pounds worth and I still have to give it every 3-4 months.


----------



## CBPitts

@Jessica84 Mine too. I still give a goat mineral to balance the other minerals with the rest of my feed but I copper bolus every 4 months and I still have 3 that always look deficient! They're all related too. I have really high iron in my water here and a couple other copper inhibitors. If you live somewhere without any of these issues I think cattle minerals for goats can cause problems. I think not very many folks actually read labels and test their hay/legume feeds either though. Honestly I probably wouldn't either but my best friend is a vet and her hubby is a well known nutritionist for large scale dairies on the west coast. He consults here every time we have a bbq


----------



## CBPitts

Pet peeves, thread hi-jackers! This drives me crazy! I’m not meaning posts on funny stories or cute pics or anything but mostly health or care questions. If the OP posted with questions and you have similar questions then great, read through the answers given. Even ask one or two or ask to clarify an answer given. But don’t go post your own long list of history and actions and questions on someone else’s thread. Make your own! 
I’ve been reading through some thread that were taken over by folks that were not the OP and pretty soon folks are responding to the hi-jacker like it’s their thread. Grrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Sfgwife

CBPitts said:


> Pet peeves, thread hi-jackers! This drives me crazy! I'm not meaning posts on funny stories or cute pics or anything but mostly health or care questions. If the OP posted with questions and you have similar questions then great, read through the answers given. Even ask one or two or ask to clarify an answer given. But don't go post your own long list of history and actions and questions on someone else's thread. Make your own!
> I've been reading through some thread that were taken over by folks that were not the OP and pretty soon folks are responding to the hi-jacker like it's their thread. Grrrrrrrrrrr . . .


I think sometimes this happens with very new people. They click on something anything and just have not figured out how to make their own post. A lot of times i will make them a post and tag them in it.


----------



## SalteyLove

Yes it is very difficult to navigate the forum to find how to start a new thread.


----------



## Jessica84

That’s happened to me a few times, and I’m probably also guilty of it, it’s easy for one question to go to another and another. But being the poster I don’t mind, sometimes it leads to good info that I may not have known and also maybe it will help someone who is searching something and ends up on that post. I have had one that got totally off base lol and I replied something along the lines of.........so back to my question lol but that was headed in a nasty argument kinda way


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya.


----------



## elvis&oliver

I think this is the pet peeves but the last posts are about thread hi-jackers so I hope that’s not me!

I have a new peeve. Yesterday at the feed store we bumped into a couple that know my husband. They started talking about their goats and how they were expecting any day. They have a camera on their expectant mama and are watching her every move. Because the last doe had died and lost her babies as well.  
I have 2 wethers and no experience with kidding but I have read a bit on this forum so I asked if they had been bumping up her minerals or protein or had any fecal tests done earlier etc...anything special for your little mama? Anything? Ya know since ya lost the last one?? Anyone home people?

His reply was that his goats get a mineral block and he worms them every know and then, other then that they are on their own. And they do just fine. As the wife is mentioning how sad it was that the last doe cried for a day until she passed away in her arms. My reply was that I’m pretty sure it helps to bump up some certain minerals and feed when they are expecting. I then commented that even my wethers have loose minerals and get fecal testing done every 3-4 months, have had some vaccines and such. 

Oh....so your goats are spoiled. 
That’s the peeve. 
My reply was “I guess! If taking proper care of them means they are spoiled then so be it))))”
I does bother me that people don’t take the extra small few steps to keep a goat alive just by taking care of her or keeping her healthy. But this is their choice and I can’t tell them what to do. But the comment that mine are spoiled because they have free minerals and get tested, does make me roll my eyes and grind my teeth. Since when did taking good care of animals become almost offensive, just because others don’t?


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly, and this is harsh, and I admit I’m kinda a sour person at the moment, that doesn’t sound like they had a lack of spoiling going on but a lack of common sense on how they lost their goat! Did they even know what happened? Crying for a solid day before she finally passed? Yeah that is sad and why did it have to go on for a solid day. Whatever those people say just have it go in one ear and out the other because I’m assuming you are a person that would NEVER allow one of your animals to suffer like that! If they want to chalk it up to being spoiled? Well then you take that as a compliment! Also I’m sure every single person on here’s goats are spoiled in one way or another  heck technically mine are not as spoiled as a lot of people’s goats on here and I know mine are spoiled rotten lol if I ever question it all I have to do is think about the fact I pretty much spend all day waiting on them, they are taken care of before myself, if I have a extra $5 and it comes to me or the goats (not my kids they always come first) the goats win! Heck I need to go to the dentist at the moment but instead I’m buying them a new shelter and going to be making new feeders. I can afford that but keep pushing the dentist back  you are just a good goat parent, that’s really all it is


----------



## elvis&oliver

Jessica84 said:


> Honestly, and this is harsh, and I admit I'm kinda a sour person at the moment, that doesn't sound like they had a lack of spoiling going on but a lack of common sense on how they lost their goat! Did they even know what happened? Crying for a solid day before she finally passed? Yeah that is sad and why did it have to go on for a solid day. Whatever those people say just have it go in one ear and out the other because I'm assuming you are a person that would NEVER allow one of your animals to suffer like that! If they want to chalk it up to being spoiled? Well then you take that as a compliment! Also I'm sure every single person on here's goats are spoiled in one way or another  heck technically mine are not as spoiled as a lot of people's goats on here and I know mine are spoiled rotten lol if I ever question it all I have to do is think about the fact I pretty much spend all day waiting on them, they are taken care of before myself, if I have a extra $5 and it comes to me or the goats (not my kids they always come first) the goats win! Heck I need to go to the dentist at the moment but instead I'm buying them a new shelter and going to be making new feeders. I can afford that but keep pushing the dentist back  you are just a good goat parent, that's really all it is


I would never allow any of my animals to suffer. I badly wanted to say so many things but kept my thought and opinion to myself. As soon as we walked away I gave my husband an earful on how easily it would've been to help the lost doe and to help the doe getting ready. The poor guy got an earful. I know this happens everywhere and you can't fix ignorance or lack of care when the people don't feel they are doing anything wrong. It's a sad state when animals pass and suffer because of humans


----------



## CBPitts

I agree. A fellow local breeder had a 50% and higher mortality rate on her kids but it took more than 5 years for them to even start to change their management practices. It wasn’t until several goat folks were talking to her and her husband about how much $$ they were losing on each kid crop that they started changing things.


----------



## Goats Rock

Your goats are not spoiled, they are cared for the way animals are supposed to be cared for. Everyone has probably made some serious mistakes, but if it is learned from and isn't continuely repeated, then that goat didn't suffer and /or die in vain.


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rick is right! And I will be fully honest and say I have lost some over being clueless but I NEVER just shrugged and said oh well over it. Heck my first ever kidding 11 years ago still haunts me! 
And I just don’t get why people won’t try to solve a problem. I know one of those people and they are always making excuses or just fully admits over and over and OVER how they loose kids the same freaking way. Hello! It’s a easy fix, if kids are drowning move the flipping water trough! Get pans and fill up more often. Get those hanging small buckets and hang them on the fence. I can’t stand it! Yes it’s expensive to replace the water troughs but seriously think of how much money you are loosing! I really can not take that level of stupid. I’m kinda a over do-er, and I admit it! I kinda go into over kill on things when something gets hurt or dies of something. But I can’t stand the guilt if I didn’t try to prevent it


----------



## CBPitts

@Jessica84 that's it exactly, isn't it? I think by choosing to have these animals we must do our utmost to be the best stewards possible. It's our responsibility. Their very lives are our responsibility. It shouldn't be taken lightly. We are human and we make mistakes but in this day of internet and smart phones and information available instantly there really isn't an excuse for not learning.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! These are complex suicidal toddlers and when you add a stupid and or lazy owner to the mix the poor animals are doomed. Actually it’s not even stupid, it comes down to lazy. I have met plenty of stupid people that were very willing to learn, but when your not your just lazy and it costs animals their lives. This is one topic that is not a simple pet peeve, it gets my blood boiling.


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve: Being told with sarcasm, " how did goats ever survive before you came along" From a non goat person. People who don't own goats assume they need no care. Just toss them in the pasture and let them be.


----------



## Goats Rock

My answer to that :up: is that humans domesticated and ruined most of their instincts so it is up to us to keep them safe. (I don't know if the instinct part is true, but it sounds good!). 

I think goats get into all sorts of trouble because they are curious or bored!


----------



## elvis&oliver

:up:I agree with all of that!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Goats Rick is right! And I will be fully honest and say I have lost some over being clueless but I NEVER just shrugged and said oh well over it. Heck my first ever kidding 11 years ago still haunts me!
> And I just don't get why people won't try to solve a problem. I know one of those people and they are always making excuses or just fully admits over and over and OVER how they loose kids the same freaking way. Hello! It's a easy fix, if kids are drowning move the flipping water trough! Get pans and fill up more often. Get those hanging small buckets and hang them on the fence. I can't stand it! Yes it's expensive to replace the water troughs but seriously think of how much money you are loosing! I really can not take that level of stupid. I'm kinda a over do-er, and I admit it! I kinda go into over kill on things when something gets hurt or dies of something. But I can't stand the guilt if I didn't try to prevent it


You don't even have to change troughs. . Use shallow pans and in deep ones add cleaned big rocks. We do this a lot when we have turkey poults. They are quite the suicide divers and try to kill themselves daily until about twoish months old lol. Turkeys are dumb.


----------



## Trollmor

Goats Rock said:


> ... she tests, but half her animals came back positive with CAE.


:funnytech:


----------



## Trollmor

HoosierShadow said:


> ... Not only was the vet rough IMO (I'm worried the vet possibly tore her up) ...


If so, she will probably die soon, in agony.  Seen it, heard it ...


----------



## Damfino

Goats Rock said:


> My answer to that :up: is that humans domesticated and ruined most of their instincts so it is up to us to keep them safe. (I don't know if the instinct part is true, but it sounds good!).


Have any of these people ever experienced nature or watched nature shows? Nature is brutal but we can't exactly call her cruel because she has no conscience. If we humans, having a conscience and an understanding of pain and suffering, treat animals the way nature treats them it's called cruelty.

Humans are also the only beings on the planet with a concept of property ownership. If our animals were wild, they would migrate with the seasons and toward forage they need in their diet. When we corral them onto specific parcels of land, we remove their ability to forage as they please (and need).

This is my biggest gripe with bighorn sheep management policies in this country. In order to insulate bighorns from pathogens, they attempt to thwart migration and keep herds isolated far from domestic animals and even other bighorn herds, yet they do not provide vaccinations, antibiotics, mineral and forage supplements, predator protection, etc. like we do with domestics. They're almost treating bighorns like a neglected domestic herd. Is it any wonder that disease is a major concern with this species?

(^ In case no one noticed, that last paragraph was my obligate pet peeve to avoid derailing this thread  )


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jessica84

happybleats said:


> Pet peeve: Being told with sarcasm, " how did goats ever survive before you came along" From a non goat person. People who don't own goats assume they need no care. Just toss them in the pasture and let them be.


Lol my dad actually just made this comment last night lol it was actually kinda funny on the topic. I feed my bottle babies with a cold lamb bar. So he asked me why I put frozen water bottles In it. So I explained that it's to keep them from eating themselves to death. Then the "how did they survive" comment came. So I had to explain these are not cows where they stand there and let them nurse for hours on end, it a lot of fast 30 second nursing's threw out the day. He was actually amazed how different they are. Really when I got to thinking I can't think of any other animals that feed their babies like that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

One of my pet peeves...when you meet people..and they ask..what do you like to do. I state. I enjoying raising my goats, playing with the kidds and learning how to keep them healthy and happy! They say why would you want to do that? I just want to explode. Really...how rude. I should say cause I really dont like dumb humans like you. But I dont. Then they say..they eat anything & everything and only cause chaos. Why waste your time? I have said because they are an intelligent lovng animal. They cant help that I dont understand enough about them. 
Sorry but that really makes me angry
Its not easy to raise a goat. I feel an achievement to have kidds, from my own herd. Yes they arent top.of the line. But Im learning, and some day they will be. Im working on it. And Im learning as I go. Im grateful to have TGS so I can be this hateful about certain humans. And It is wonderful to have others understand & help with this wonderful world of goats.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve, whe people ask whqt you do with your goats. You say milk them and drink it! Then they say, oh gross! Huh? It's jut like milk from a cow. What is wrong with those goofy people! Too far removed from the farm, for sure!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Pet peeve, whe people ask whqt you do with your goats. You say milk them and drink it! Then they say, oh gross! Huh? It's jut like milk from a cow. What is wrong with those goofy people! Too far removed from the farm, for sure!


Hahahah yes! Or the look... you know the scrunchie nose thing. Lol.


----------



## Trollmor

Damfino said:


> If we humans, having a conscience and an understanding of pain and suffering, treat animals the way nature treats them it's called cruelty.


Very well said, @Damfino!


----------



## Trollmor

Damfino said:


> My favorite stupid question from people admiring my pack wethers: "Can you milk him?"


The buck I milked for one summer (mastitis!!) was intact and father of all the kids.


----------



## Trollmor

Jessica84 said:


> Lol this reminds me of a buckling I sold last year. So they show up and I just got done feeding and his rumen was FULL! So she asks if he is bloated. I said no I just fed him. She says "I don't see the Hay where is the Hay!" So I'm like ATE as in it's gone but got a flake and showed her and she looked at me like I was dumb. She asks if I have vaccinated with CDT, yep. So she says "well since I will have to keep him away from my herd because he's bloating and I don't want my other Goats to bloat will you come down on the price" I'm just looking at her thinking, did I hear her right?! At that point Ive decided she is a moron! So I said "he is NOT bloating and even if he is your Goats can't catch it! NO! I will not come down" she looks at me like I'm the dumb one. So she ends up saying she wants him. I pack him to the truck and load him and she asks "do you even test" I said "no, and I'm pretty sure we already coved this, would you like to see the message?" So she asks if I will come down since she has to test him. Nope! Handed her back the cash and said I'll keep him. So then she freaks and tells me how she drove 4 hours and she didn't want it to be for nothing lol


:funnytech: ... and mg: And Well done, @Jessica84! Your goat deserves a better home!


----------



## Goats Rock

Mice! Why, now that Spring is here, do they decide to move indoors? I caught 22!!!!! mice in 4 traps in 2 days in my barn. Those traps have been set all winter, never any mice, now, BOOM!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Mice! Why, now that Spring is here, do they decide to move indoors? I caught 22!!!!! mice in 4 traps in 2 days in my barn. Those traps have been set all winter, never any mice, now, BOOM!


They all had a ling cold winter with nothin else to do.... they just been hidin from you and now that it warm they showin their nasty lil selves. Bleh! I jad clan mouse up the hill bout a month ago and caught bout that many too.


----------



## Chloe1233

Pet peeve today, people only breeding goats to sell kids and think it’s ok to wean kids at 4 weeks old, so they can breed the doe back for more kids. I spent 8hrs messaging a lady trying to help save a 5 week old “weaned” kid she had just bought who ended up dying less than 24hrs after bringing home and the breeders blamed the buyer instead of taking responsibility


----------



## Chloe1233

Chloe1233 said:


> Pet peeve today, people only breeding goats to sell kids and think it's ok to wean kids at 4 weeks old, so they can breed the doe back for more kids. I spend 8hrs messaging a lady that bought a 5 week old "weaned" kid who ended up dying less than 24hrs later and the breeders blamed the buyer instead of taking responsibility


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

That is horrible


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That is sickening! Sorry!


----------



## Trollmor

I agree. AWFUL!!


----------



## Goatzrule

And then the people who do it say "but ive never had an issue so it must be okay" -that line makes my blood boil
Just because youve never had an issue with it doesnt make it okay. Those poor babies


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet Peeve
People who sell a purebred registered animal who is clearly not purebred. Ex. Nubian with partially erect ears...youre not fooling anyone


----------



## Jessica84

Cows that think they are cute:
We loaded the cows today in the double decker. So basically it’s two levels the cows go onto. I don’t really trust gates so I went to tie the top gate on the side. Basically if it fails cows from the top will come tumbling WAY down. This is kinda my thing, not trusting gates lol. Anyways I can’t fit my feet into the holes with my muck boots on so kick them off and climb way up to the top to tie the gate closed. I’m going to say I’m 12’ in the air. One of the snots on the bottom see my poor ticklish toes and decides to start licking them! I’m not joking when I say I have ticklish feet. So I’m hanging on SCREAMING like a little girl for someone to come save me, which is embarrassing. So pet peeve today cute cows.
Ok now that it’s over totally hilarious but I thought I would lighten things up and tell a funny story


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Cows that think they are cute:
> We loaded the cows today in the double decker. So basically it's two levels the cows go onto. I don't really trust gates so I went to tie the top gate on the side. Basically if it fails cows from the top will come tumbling WAY down. This is kinda my thing, not trusting gates lol. Anyways I can't fit my feet into the holes with my muck boots on so kick them off and climb way up to the top to tie the gate closed. I'm going to say I'm 12' in the air. One of the snots on the bottom see my poor ticklish toes and decides to start licking them! I'm not joking when I say I have ticklish feet. So I'm hanging on SCREAMING like a little girl for someone to come save me, which is embarrassing. So pet peeve today cute cows.
> Ok now that it's over totally hilarious but I thought I would lighten things up and tell a funny story


OMG, I'm laughing so hard at the image in my mind...too funny! 
Sorry....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol I would have LOVED A VIDEO OF THAT! Goofy goat and I could have soooo much fun...we could dub the video...OH some big strong man come save meeeeee? Lol lol...‍♀‍♀‍♀‍♀ wWe could have sooo much fun with that..right Gg?


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks for the laugh! Those tongues are rough!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lol lol I would have LOVED A VIDEO OF THAT! Goofy goat and I could have soooo much fun...we could dub the video...OH some big strong man come save meeeeee? Lol lol...‍♀‍♀‍♀‍♀ wWe could have sooo much fun with that..right Gg?


Put her in one of those tall princess cone hats with the long tassel .....


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Cows that think they are cute:
> We loaded the cows today in the double decker. So basically it's two levels the cows go onto. I don't really trust gates so I went to tie the top gate on the side. Basically if it fails cows from the top will come tumbling WAY down. This is kinda my thing, not trusting gates lol. Anyways I can't fit my feet into the holes with my muck boots on so kick them off and climb way up to the top to tie the gate closed. I'm going to say I'm 12' in the air. One of the snots on the bottom see my poor ticklish toes and decides to start licking them! I'm not joking when I say I have ticklish feet. So I'm hanging on SCREAMING like a little girl for someone to come save me, which is embarrassing. So pet peeve today cute cows.
> Ok now that it's over totally hilarious but I thought I would lighten things up and tell a funny story


You and my dad must have been born from the same seed! All you had do was LOOK at his feet hard and it was on. Lol! We were merciless with his feet as kids. Hahahahha. But in our defense he was just as much the prankster with us.


----------



## Sfgwife

Pet peeve... the nuts that just go... oh i am gonna get a goat. Then ask allllll of the questions. Simple ones like what is the best pet for me and i only am getting one. Then when you say ah nope you need two you get the i have never seen that in my research. Welp. You have not read anything on goats then. But they are right and you wrong so okie dokie then go for it. Or when you say get a wether.. ah nope girls are more cute. Sure.... so long as they never go into heat. Go for it. Hahahah.


----------



## Jessica84

You two are funny! I have tough feet just can’t stand them being touched, but not nice Sfwife lol
No when it was all over and done with it was pretty funny


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like Gg & my idea..you in your princess dress, tall cone hat, all tje wavy thin fabric blowing inthe breeze...and youmg: screaming & dancing on the highside of that cattle hauler!!!:clappingrofl)(rofl)(rofl) :cow::cow::cow:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I like Gg & my idea..you in your princess dress, tall cone hat, all tje wavy thin fabric blowing inthe breeze...and youmg: screaming & dancing on the highside of that cattle hauler!!!:clappingrofl)(rofl)(rofl) :cow::cow::cow:


I want pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84....
Here's some cute cows for ya


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those Ol Toe lickers!(rofl):cow::cow::cow:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I lost enough of my pride so I will not be putting on a flowing dress and a hat LMBO!!! I talked to my mom today and she let me know that was a good hour long discussion/ laughing on their 8 hour trip :hide:
Groovy goats I LOVE those!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can we just call you Princess jessica84? Please? Lol lol l ol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:heehee::haha: You guy's are to funny:heehee::haha:


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! Yes you may, and you may bow to me as well  lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I REFUSE to lick your toes! Er.gulp) ..heh ...heh...your Princeazz ! Lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

Blehhhh PLEASE no toe licking lol I’m not going to lie one (not in a trailer) would probably get kicked in the face lol


----------



## Trollmor

Jessica84 said:


> Cows that think they are cute:
> We loaded the cows today in the double decker. So basically it's two levels the cows go onto. I don't really trust gates so I went to tie the top gate on the side. Basically if it fails cows from the top will come tumbling WAY down. This is kinda my thing, not trusting gates lol. Anyways I can't fit my feet into the holes with my muck boots on so kick them off and climb way up to the top to tie the gate closed. I'm going to say I'm 12' in the air. One of the snots on the bottom see my poor ticklish toes and decides to start licking them! I'm not joking when I say I have ticklish feet. So I'm hanging on SCREAMING like a little girl for someone to come save me, which is embarrassing. So pet peeve today cute cows.
> Ok now that it's over totally hilarious but I thought I would lighten things up and tell a funny story


Wonderful! A really friendly cow! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Trollmor

Sfgwife said:


> Pet peeve... the nuts that just go... oh i am gonna get a goat. Then ask allllll of the questions. Simple ones like what is the best pet for me and i only am getting one.


I suggest a cat or a rabbit - made from fabric!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Today's pet peeve; fresh does that decide they don't want to accept one kid. I have 2 black does that each gave birth to 2 bucks each. A white one and a black one. (The does kidded 12 hrs apart, so no mix up). Neither want the white buck kids! I'm ready to clobber both does. Grrrr


----------



## luvmyherd

Goats Rock said:


> Today's pet peeve; fresh does that decide they don't want to accept one kid. I have 2 black does that each gave birth to 2 bucks each. A white one and a black one. (The does kidded 12 hrs apart, so no mix up). Neither want the white buck kids! I'm ready to clobber both does. Grrrr


Oh! That is frustrating.


----------



## Trollmor

Goats Rock said:


> Today's pet peeve; fresh does that decide they don't want to accept one kid. I have 2 black does that each gave birth to 2 bucks each. A white one and a black one. (The does kidded 12 hrs apart, so no mix up). Neither want the white buck kids! I'm ready to clobber both does. Grrrr


Such behaviour I used to call _nazistic_!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

This may make some people upset, but..... My pet peeve is weaning goat kids too EARLY! They need milk, for more than 6 or 8 weeks. Look at a doe with her kid by her side. She lets them nurse months longer than we do. Now, I am the first to admit, bottle kids are awful. I hate being tied to a clock for feeding them numerous times a day, but they grow so much better. Precocious buck kids are a problem, but they can still nurse, just feed them then put back into a separate area. Monitor the body condition. Put an apron on them, there are ways to prevent randy boy from breeding the doe. 

2 month old kid may play with hay and grain, but they are not getting the nutrition they need to grow and thrive. Their rumens are way too immature at that age. I'm afraid the next time some dimwit says they are weaning a 2 month old kid, I may say something they will not appreciate. (Yes, there are extenuating circumstances, I'm not talking about those.).


----------



## Damfino

I totally agree about not weaning too early! On the other hand, my current pet peeve is kids that you think are weaned and it turns out they weren't. I've got a yearling doe whose mother I dried off last fall in anticipation of selling her as a pet. The sale fell through and I kept the doe, who also went unbred. No udder all winter long. Kid would occasionally try the teats and nothing came out and mom was also kicking her away when she tried so I thought we were good to go. I guess I thought wrong. A couple of months ago I noticed the kid nursing those "dry" teats more frequently and mom was no longer kicking her away as vigorously. Still, I thought surely the doe wouldn't come back into milk this late in the game. Clearly I thought wrong. The now-yearling doe is back to nursing and now that our pasture is coming in thick and green, mom's udder is totally full. She was engorged the other day and had some inflammation so I treated for mastitis and she's better now, but now I'm having to milk a doe I didn't want to milk because she's making a lot more than that naughty little yearling will drink. Sneaky little stinker! I really like mothers who WEAN their babies! Most of my other moms wean around six months.


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock said:


> Today's pet peeve; fresh does that decide they don't want to accept one kid. I have 2 black does that each gave birth to 2 bucks each. A white one and a black one. (The does kidded 12 hrs apart, so no mix up). Neither want the white buck kids! I'm ready to clobber both does. Grrrr


Ugh I HAD one that out of the blue started that crap! She had kidded 2 times and no issue. The third she only wanted 1. It didn't matter which one she liked both but if I put two in there she didn't like the second that got to her. I ended up taking both kids away and she had to take both for the one. It worked. Since she was such a attentive mother the first two times I thought maybe one someone stepped in and tried to take a kid and in her mind she only had 1 so I kept her.
The next year same crap! Just this time she hated the girl and was super mean to her. I didn't have time for her crap again so I gave the doe kid to another doe, let her raise the buck and sent her packing


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a 2 yr. old "kid" that was separated from mom for 18 months. 
She is nursing again! On her mother. Yep, I agree, moms that wont wean or kids that refuse to grow up are a pain! She ("kid") is a Lamancha but looks like a butterball!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## Trollmor

I agree totally about weaning time. Between 3 and 4 months is the time! If you don't want to bottle feed, get an automat, or NEVER START!! The humane killer works also on small kids.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm curious about the humane killer, Trollmor. Is that like a bolt gun? Instead of a bullet or projectile, it is a bolt that hits the head and kills them?

I know that no one likes to think about having to put down a goat, but there are times when it is more humane to stop their suffering and a vet is just not an option.


----------



## Angel A

I have a lot of these too... but what comes to mind first is how many different ways there are to raise animals. There is not any one way that is right. There are many variables and every animal is different. 
It drives me nuts when you’re talking animals with someone and they think that their way is the only correct way and almost talk down to you for the way you raise your animals. Can’t we all be different in our methods and just respect each other and get along.


----------



## Tanya

I have 2 pet peeves. 
The first One is much the same as Angel A. Other folks insisting you are wrong in how you raise strong healthy animals.
The second is when a neighbor or a family member takes pictures of your animals without your permission and passes it off as their own. And they are city slickers not even farm folk.
It erks me to no end.


----------



## luvmyherd

Angel A said:


> It drives me nuts when you're talking animals with someone and they think that their way is the only correct way and almost talk down to you for the way you raise your animals. Can't we all be different in our methods and just respect each other and get along.


Ugh! In the 80's my neighbor talked me into getting rid of my proven buck before she would sell me a doe. While waiting, some *scrub* goat got over the fence and bred her. I had already paid to have her bred and the woman would not refund my money. So I ended up with inferior kids and did not get another good breeding buck for years. All because I did not trust my instincts and tell her to go fly a kite.

I have never weaned a kid. I wait for mom and baby to decide. I am the first to admit that I do/did this because I am lazy. I always separated at night to have the morning milk. If I had an overabundance of milk and wanted to sleep in; I just left them together.



Tanya said:


> The second is when a neighbor or a family member takes pictures of your animals without your permission and passes it off as their own. And they are city slickers ot even farm folk.
> It erks me to no end.


That would erk me too!


----------



## goatblessings

Buyers who want registered doe, proven milk production, proven show record, all health tests, proven kidding history and then want a CHEAP goat because well it's for their kid.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

YES! Why buy a breeding quality goat to be wasted on clearing brush! Bothers me too!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Ok a pet peeve. Panick buying livestock during the pandemic! Chicks are going fast right now, and i have noticed we are getting ALOT of new members here, which is great, but some obviously did very little research if any at all. I am glad the signed up for TGS, because I know they will get good info here, but what about those goats whos owners dont care enough? I hope this isnt taken the wrong way...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Another peeve is people asking for help, then either never getting back with us, or not taking any of the advice given, and the goat dies.


----------



## Goats Rock

DH hand forges knives and makes flintlock rifles. One of his knives sells for about $75 for about the size of a steak knife. A lot of work goes into a knife, starting with a chunk of steel. 

He was told one time at a living history even that the person could buy the same thing at Walmart for under $10. He said he could give her a kit for $6 and she could make her own. He handed her a chunk of steel and a lump of coal. (He uses a coal forge and hammers), 
Said, here you go, have fun making a $10 knife. 

Kind of like our goats. We have a lot more time, effort and breeding than people realize. Everyone wants a 2 gallon a day producer for $50. (We measure pounds of milk, and 17# a day would be a Super Goat!) sure won't get that for $50! Heck, my best producers can't do that!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Another peeve is people asking for help, then either never getting back with us, or not taking any of the advice given, and the goat dies.


I 100% agree with that pet peeve:nod:


----------



## luvmyherd

Goats Rock said:


> DH hand forges knives and makes flintlock rifles. One of his knives sells for about $75 for about the size of a steak knife. A lot of work goes into a knife, starting with a chunk of steel.


My husband makes knives as well. He only gives them as gifts as no one is ever willing to pay what they are worth.


----------



## GoatJoy

I hope I don't offend anyone. But it does bother me when people refer to my goats as Nannies and Billies. I guess if I was raised hearing that all the time I would say it or be ok with it. But I didn't and it bugs me. lol


----------



## Angel A

luvmyherd said:


> Ugh! In the 80's my neighbor talked me into getting rid of my proven buck before she would sell me a doe. While waiting, some *scrub* goat got over the fence and bred her. I had already paid to have her bred and the woman would not refund my money. So I ended up with inferior kids and did not get another good breeding buck for years. All because I did not trust my instincts and tell her to go fly a kite.
> 
> I have never weaned a kid. I wait for mom and baby to decide. I am the first to admit that I do/did this because I am lazy. I always separated at night to have the morning milk. If I had an overabundance of milk and wanted to sleep in; I just left them together.
> 
> That would erk me too!


So my next question is do you still have to live next door to this unreasonable person?


----------



## Jessica84

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ok a pet peeve. Panick buying livestock during the pandemic! Chicks are going fast right now, and i have noticed we are getting ALOT of new members here, which is great, but some obviously did very little research if any at all. I am glad the signed up for TGS, because I know they will get good info here, but what about those goats whos owners dont care enough? I hope this isnt taken the wrong way...


I'm with you on this one! So I LOVE turkeys! And I lost my Tom and Ben this year to a stupid stray dog that I THOUGHT wasn't bothering anything and I didn't just shoot the dang thing. Anyways so I made a huge pen so my next turkeys can go into at night and when I'm gone blah blah. Price checked the turkeys, saw they were going to hatch May 5th so got together with the kids and picked out 5 each. (I really love turkeys) went back on and those were gone, so were everything that was going to be hatched in the month of May. We won't get them until June 10th and one breed we can't get at all. I mean on one hand I'm very proud of people that they are stepping up to be more self sufficient, why wouldn't someone want to be to a degree, but then again it's annoyed lol I'll tell you though I made bank on a mean rooster and my kids though so I guess that's a plus in all this


----------



## bisonviewfarm

People! I'm on my last day of taking care of my mom and stepdad motel. I haven't had to chew anyone out all winter I was happy about that. My husband's been super nice to this guy about waiting on his unemployment check to come he hasn't paid a cent of rent all April. He was suppose to pay yesterday but instead he cleaned all but a pair of boots and a hanger out of his room. Today he starts calling my husband because of all things he needs a tow! Talk about nerve I call him and all of a sudden I didn't move out blah blah blah I'm going to pay bull crap if you were off at a job interview why wouldn't you call to tell us you wouldn't be there with rent? He didn't call till his van broke down he's now been informed that charges will be filed if he doesn't pay up so hopefully he'll decided to come pay up (headsmash)


----------



## luvmyherd

bisonviewfarm said:


> People! I'm on my last day of taking care of my mom and stepdad motel. I haven't had to chew anyone out all winter I was happy about that. My husband's been super nice to this guy about waiting on his unemployment check to come he hasn't paid a cent of rent all April. He was suppose to pay yesterday but instead he cleaned all but a pair of boots and a hanger out of his room. Today he starts calling my husband because of all things he needs a tow! Talk about nerve I call him and all of a sudden I didn't move out blah blah blah I'm going to pay bull crap if you were off at a job interview why wouldn't you call to tell us you wouldn't be there with rent? He didn't call till his van broke down he's now been informed that charges will be filed if he doesn't pay up so hopefully he'll decided to come pay up (headsmash)


Been there, experienced that.
We had to go to small claims court. We won but nobody helps you get the money. We had to do all the work ourselves to get his wages attached. (Luckily he had a job; otherwise we wouldn't have gotten a thing.)



Angel A said:


> So my next question is do you still have to live next door to this unreasonable person?


Thankfully no, she is long gone.

Big ditto on the panic livestock buying. We had to order chicks and it was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

luvmyherd said:


> Been there, experienced that.
> We had to go to small claims court. We won but nobody helps you get the money. We had to do all the work ourselves to get his wages attached. (Luckily he had a job; otherwise we wouldn't have gotten a thing.)
> 
> Thankfully no, she is long gone.
> 
> Big ditto on the panic livestock buying. We had to order chicks and it was not a pleasant experience.


That part I'll leave up to my mom and stepdad legal stuff is that thankfully they're thing. Here there's some kind of law that makes it theft falls in the same category as ditching out on a restaurant tab so he can actually go to jail they've only had to do it once before guy paid up real quick then.


----------



## Goatzrule

Nothing grinds my gears more than people who shame other showmen for buying nice animals. 
Buying new breeding stock does not make them any less of a good breeder or showmen.


----------



## Goats Rock

Goatzrule! I agree! Everyone has to have a base to start and sometimes, adding quality animals is necessary to upgrade your herd! Why wouldn't you show the good new stock?


----------



## luvmyherd

bisonviewfarm said:


> Here there's some kind of law that makes it theft falls in the same category as ditching out on a restaurant tab so he can actually go to jail they've only had to do it once before guy paid up real quick then.


That's awesome. In California squatters have all the rights.


----------



## Goatzrule

Goats Rock said:


> Goatzrule! I agree! Everyone has to have a base to start and sometimes, adding quality animals is necessary to upgrade your herd! Why wouldn't you show the good new stock?


Exactly, on my facebook I recently shared an innocent post about helping 4Hers start by helping with their genetics and being honest when selling them animals the comment section is full of my competitors shaming me for buying animals to add to my show herd. Made my blood boil


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I dont get it? Why shame you for trying to improve your herd? They scared of competition or something LOL!


----------



## Goatzrule

All of them dropped out once I started beating them so I guess so :heehee:
They believe all showmen should start with bad animals and breed up so they can get the full "experience"


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goatzrule said:


> They believe all showmen should start with bad animals and breed up so they can get the full "experience"


Hmm. That doesnt makes sense. It is kind of what I am doing right now, and sometimes i wish i started with quality stock, instead of "mutts" Why work harder, when you could work smarter?


----------



## Goatzrule

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Hmm. That doesnt makes sense. It is kind of what I am doing right now, and sometimes i wish i started with quality stock, instead of "mutts" Why work harder, when you could work smarter?


Every single one of them have sold their nice animals to 4Hers to help them start up so they are just a bunch of hypocrites who dont like me since i challenge them. Its too bad that adults act like children when they dont get their way


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t get why people are that way. Honestly they will never get ahead In life. I have no shame in saying that there are MANY people that have better stock then me. I simply don’t have the finances they do. It is what it is. But that doesn’t keep me from wanting to do better instead of try to knock those ones down. Sure when we go to the fair and I see the little girl that ALWAYS wins because her parents don’t bat a eye it’s a little disheartening to a degree. But it is what it is. I tell my kids don’t worry about her as long as you place better then you did last year that’s all that matters. Try your hardest, have pride in whatever placing you get and don’t worry about anyone else. It’s not that hard of a concept because it’s life! You will always have someone who has something better then you and you will always have something better then someone else. Or do better or worse.


----------



## Kass

Jessica84 said:


> they won't give me lute when I had doelings bred.


What happened to the doelings?


----------



## Goatzrule

@Jessica84 Yes, of course there is always going to be people who go too far. If someone wants and has the ability to fight to the top as long as they are doing it honestly then there isnt an issue. Competition should be welcomed and encourage, losing isnt fun but an easy win isnt fun either and doesnt make a good showmen. I believe the parents are way too involved in the childrens showing, guidance is one thing bullying other children is another


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! I feel so bad for a lot of the kids. One mother in my group if I knew I wouldn’t end up in jail I would smack her. It is seriously border line abuse on how she talks to those kids. Other parents you want to teach your kids nothing other then mom and dad will do everything for them, good luck with that! I hope they live in a bubble because if something happens to them those kids have no chance. I will NOT scream at my kids over something, unless they are harming a animal or loosing their temper. That’s the only time I have ever raised my voice at them in this all. They do all the working with them. I will only step in if I have to. For the most part they feed their animals always. If they are running late for school or whatever I will. Because family does help family BUT this is all theirs! I didn’t sign up for it. They did. I don’t force them to do it, but once they do make that choice I expect them to do the best they can and follow threw. Where some of these parents get their hair brain ideas I have no idea. I honestly think they are just living threw their kids. They wish they could still do this so are forcing and just going over the top. It’s really sad.


----------



## Goatzrule

If another kid is working hard enough and beats your kid then they should not be shamed for it, they earned it and if your kid doesnt like it then work harder next time.


----------



## Goats Rock

Boy, times have changed since I was in 4-H. Yes the world is a lot different, but kids still have to make mistakes and learn. Mommy and daddy won't be around forever to make decisions for the little 
darlins. I despise helicopter parents. Especially the ones that buy top of the line then expect Jr. to win or it reflects badly on the parent! 

My parents (dad was a full time dairy farmer and mom had 4 kids at home plus me) would drop me off at the fair, expect me to do all my animal care etc and pick me up in the eve. I'm sure some parent kind of kept an eye on all of us, but none were around much as we all did our chores etc. Show day, they watched. If we hadn't cared for and prepped correctly, it showed. We learned. And next year did things better. (I had dairy cows, then beef then horses. Horse overlapped beef for 2 years, busy for sure!) 

At that time, in the horses especially, one girl was the winner all the time. Professionally trained horse and she had hundreds of hours of riding lessons. The rest of us were all farm kids. My grandma and mom spent an unholy amount is money on my horse, $950! That was incredible back in 1969. He was a 3 gaited saddlebred. I competed seriously against my professional rival from 1973-1978. 

The more she won the harder I tried! I had something she didn't have, my horse was my friend. We showed, rode trails and fields, went swimming together, camped, etc. hers stayed in the exercise ring and was never pastured, mine was simply "a horse". 
I loved my horse, she just rode hers. I won all the pleasure classes, she the performance ones. I rode, she performed, like a little robot! 

My wonderful friend was rubbing (he had one bad habit, he cribbed) his neck on a tree fork, it cut the circulation off and he hung himself, my first year of college. That was 1978. I still miss him! RIP Pretty Boy's Dark Secret. I wonder if she even remembers her horse, at all? (They had a big stable). 

So, in order to get back on track, my pet peeve is parents that berate children for not winning and helicopter parents!


----------



## Goatzrule

Competition makes you better. When I joined the state's 4H at 8 all the families knew their place, all the kids have been together since birth and there was no space for outsiders. I started out with my Nigerian doe who I worked very hard to get, i found her myself and i paid for her myself. And we started winning, the other families hated us because we were challenging them and they never had to try before. My competition quit one by one, I had a lot of rumors and parents talking badly about me because I "Bought" my way to the top. Every doe I added to my herd I worked hard for, but they never saw that, they saw a spoiled little girl who got the best does. Eventually I started becoming a challenging competitor in fitting and showmanship so they started hiring only family members to judge so I started showing more regionally. I worked with the best mentors I could find, that really got the rumors going. They settled for subpar animals and easy showing, me and my club made them work and a lot of the kids became better showmen because of that or their kids quit. 
They continue to hate me for changing their click.
Dont judge every spoiled kid you show against, theres always more to their story that you dont see


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not judging the spoiled girl, she made me a better competitor. But, she was totally controlled, and sadly, had a lousy life, I was shown what to do and had freedom to screw up and learn.

Goat wise, my story is similar to yours, a local person hates anyone to beat her, heck, I have one line of Alpines that started with her buck she sold me 15 years ago. I win, she gets so upset. I pretty much just show the other breeds, I'm too old to play games!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats too bad for her, what a childhood. We always hope our kids follow in our footsteps and some parents what to relieve their childhood through their kids and never really listen to the kid.


----------



## healthyishappy

Making every decisions for your kids all the time actually impairs them more than it helps


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is interesting. I was a 4H leader for 7 years. No one wanted the job. We were a rag tag of no one knows what to do group. I had kids with chickens, rabbits, goats, sheep, horses. And all kinds of crafts. I had parent meetings once a month. If the kids didnt do the projects, kept their grade to c or above..no fair. I started with 25 kids. My last year I had over 100. We took the fairs by storm. NO ONE was rich. NO ONE had expensive animals. But as a team..we turned that rag tag group into super showmen! We helped everyone we met. We helped wash, shear, cover knicks, we shared every secret we knew. If your going to compete, do it in the showring. The rest is to help & learn . Thats why its 4H..not showmanship elite. All parents helped out any way they could. We didnt win Nationals...but my kids ATTITUDE AND WORK were National merit. It was wonderful. Its great without the money issues. We won over 200 1sts in the 2nd year.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh your lucky no one wanted the spot! Let me tell you! I took the spot of being the leader because I THOUGHT no one else wanted to do it. I was wrong and now I have a problem mommy on my hands. This is my first year doing it and I have to say right now I am mentally relieved that I don’t have to deal with her because of this covid crap. Basically she wanted to be the leader to have better sales. She is annoyed I won’t shove her goats down the kids throats. When asked where they can buy a goat I turn them to the little boy in the group that raises goats. I won’t even mention my goats and I never will. If they ever ask about my goats specifically then of course I would sell to them but I won’t even come close to this lady. 
We have this one thing every year where kids are tested on skills. They have to use a goat and mouth them, show them, blah blah. She wanted me to sell her goats to the kids that didn’t own goats so they could attend. Ummmm no! I am not making a kid pay $300+ to win a tiny little pin lol just not going to happen. So I told the kids to let me know if they needed to borrow a goat for this thing. OMG talk about one POed lady lol but she hates me, that’s fine, I now make sure I include another leader when we message to each other so she can’t cause issues for me.


----------



## Goats Rock

Jessica84, if you were in my county, I would know exactly who you are talking about! Just hang in there, take the high road and know that most people know exactly what kind of person she is and how much better you are than she! Those people like her are such sad individuals. They are the ones that have such low opinions of themselves that they have to belittle everyone to elevate themselves. Kind of like the lowest goat in the herd. Add a new one and the lowest will beat the crap out of the new one, just to elevate their status one step!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Jessica84..just tell problem mommy she can have it next year! Unless you want to keep the stress up. Alot of times they back off..or take it and wonder why everyone is calling last years leader to help them. Lol lol. :clever:


----------



## Goatzrule

We had the opposite problem. Parents used our club like a daycare. Dropping their kids off and never doing any actual work, when their kids sign up to do something they would never do it then complain because their kid wasnt included. Always sign up to the fair after registration closes then call begging to get in. Show up to care for their lease goat once and leave a mess.
I dont envy you at all, sounds like the mom needs a hit to the ego


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh Moers with as.........wonderful and loving as she is towards me I would seriously worry about how my kids would be treated if I did that. Savanna has two more years before she can do FFA. If she wants it then, it’s all hers. I highly doubt she will still be in our club by then. I was getting pretty good and just pretending she didn’t say anything. No doubt she is going to get worse! But it is what it is. I’m volunteering, I actually paid money to volunteer, what’s she going to do get me fired lol 
Goatzrule I can see that being frustrating too. Thankfully we really don’t have any of that going on. If anything we have to total opposite of that in our group.


----------



## Goatzrule

Sounds like there is no winning with either. If only parents knew what it took to run a club. It takes a lot of passion to be able to put with the parents and not quit on the spot. A leader has to play vet, babysitter, therapist, judge and teacher without being paid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up: hey Goatzrule..you get paid. ItS not always in money..some is in frustration. 
And miss Princess Jessica84! For some stRAnge reason...I dont think this moody mommy is anything for you to even concern your self with. Shes just a drama mama doing the blah blah dance with little whiney thrown in. 
Just wait till you kids join FFA..you walk in to the Spring Fun Dance..and over 100 kids run towards you yelling Mommy! Lol lol All my 4hers and FFAers new me..lol lol . So that was PAYMENT IN FULL! mg:
.


----------



## Jessica84

Your right it is a lot. And I think it would be a good idea for every parent to be a leader at least once. And I have to admit. I thought it would be a lot easier. But just coming up with ideas every month for a hour long meeting is hard. You have 9 year olds and 17 year olds and trying to find something both can comprehend is hard. I’m lucky and most of my kids are about the same age. Also I really never got the chance to hold a meeting of something I came up with the go over. We did a lot of studying for that expo (where they are judged on knowledge and skills). 
No Moers I can handle her. I also have my sister as a sounding board which does help......me not my sister lol I just don’t trust her and am probably driving the other leader nuts including her in every conversation. But she flat out says my project my rules. So if it gets bad I will set up two areas. One for moms to go hang out and one for me and the kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:clever::up:


----------



## KCda03G

goatygirl8 said:


> What are your pet peeves of the goat world?
> Personally my biggest pet peeve is people breeding their goats without a purpose. Like breeding a doe having the kid and drying the doe up to do it the next year without any sense of need or reason besides wanting cute and fluffy kids.
> 
> Yours?


People who breed awfully built, unregistered does or bucks. IF IT ISN'T PRETTY AND UGLY BUILT DO NOT BREED IT!!! I have nothing against responsible people who keep goats as pets but are knowledgeable enough not to bred goats who aren't built well.Bredding is suppose to improve the breed not make some backyard bred monster with 5 legs, a super short back, and awful hip angle!


----------



## Goatzrule

I feel most of our kids/parents dont take it seriously and then make fun and pick on the kids who do take it seriously want to do things the correct way. Just because your kid doesnt intend to ever show goats again doesnt mean the one who does want a future with it is silly.


----------



## Jessica84

Pet peeve of the day! Hard headed people! Actually this is always a pet peeve of mine.
I just got a message on FB getting a warning for being rude to someone on our little local goat group lol this lady posts:
I’m new to goats, has anyone ever had a false pregnancy. My doe has a udder and no stomach. 
Well the goat is under weight but the rules state basically not to call people out on things unless they ask about that specific thing. I get it, people can be cruel. Whatever. So I tell her some does hide it well don’t give up hope just yet. 
She replies well she’s on day 150 and nothing.
I let her know it’s give or take 5 days don’t stress. 
That all happened yesterday. Today she posts that today would be day 150 if she some how got bred on the last day she was there not on the day she was seen being bred. I remind her 145-150, and I actually have had singles go on day 157. She posts that she is no longer checking on the doe she is sure it’s a false pregnancy. I tell her I have all the days of my goats and what day they kid on, trying to find a link on when they will kid. And gave her examples of ones that went well over 150. She points out she has no stomach so it’s false. So I kinda got annoyed and told her that I surely hope that she keeps checking on her doe and we won’t be seeing her next post of a dead doe and kids because she didn’t get help when she needed it. There was also 2 others that were basically saying the same thing. Why state your new and wanting advise and don’t take it! Why he new and not take any advise? I’m not saying I’m the all knowing but seriously in this situation what is it going to hurt to keep checking the dang animal! So I’m in trouble and annoyed lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry..but you said FB. The most annoying negative place on this earth.Its not what its concept was. Its a way for people to hide and be ruthless, wear a mask. Please please dont trust or believe FB. So many.people have problems from believing or being a part of FB!


----------



## Jessica84

No FB does seem to bring out the keyboard tough guys and people who don’t look into a post about something that isn’t true. Someone posted it, it must be true. I mainly use it just to post funny things, share what’s up in my life with my friends and goat related stuff. There are good groups on there too. Off the top of my head I just joined a group for my leather sewing machine. It has been a life saver because it’s a touchy confusing little thing. It would really be a good thing if people were to only say what they would say to someone face, and yes I would have said that to the woman’s face as well


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pet peeve. When people are so ungrateful and are not ashamed to show it. I saw an elderly man standing outside a shop. Its a warm day here. He had no mask so he had to wait outside. 
I went in to the store and bought him a bottled water.
His daughter actually grabbed the bottle out of his hands and yelled at me for buying him water. WTF


----------



## Goatzrule

Jessica84 people only want to hear something if it agrees with them. I cant stand the FB goat pages because they are filled with idiots and anyone can give advice even if they don't have any experience. Along with that everything is considered "Bullying"
My sister judged goat on the conformation page and the owner messaged her to blast her on giving a poor review. These goats were hideous.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goatzrule said:


> Jessica84 people only want to hear something if it agrees with them. I cant stand the FB goat pages because they are filled with idiots and anyone can give advice even if they don't have any experience. Along with that everything is considered "Bullying"
> My sister judged goat on the conformation page and the owner messaged her to blast her on giving a poor review. These goats were hideous.


The problem with the Facebook groups is that there are so many different opinions all at once. I've participated in some and it seems like it would be stressful for the OP. Usually, on TGS, the knowledgeable folks that all post tend to come to similar conclusions and we back each other up nicely. On Facebook, there are people who truly know nothing. I helped someone who posted about a goat who was extremely lethargic, head down and not moving... people were saying "tummy ache" and "bloat," meanwhile, I was the only one who told her to take a rectal temp. The goat has a good fever yet people still were commenting saying "it's probably just a tummy ache give some pepto, probios, etc." I was APPALLED. I told her that combined with other symptoms that I continued to discover after conversing with her, it could likely be pneumonia. She called her vet and and the vet confirmed this. The goat is all better now, FYI!! But I fear if I had never entered the conversation, she would have been treating the goat for a "tummy ache." When there are so many different opinions, there will be 10 different suggestions on how to treat things - and since you can't do all 10, you have to figure out who to trust. Which is nearly impossible in a fb group. This is why having a mentor, or a few mentors to compare opinions, is SO incredibly important!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

While on the topic... can I list another pet peeve?

I’m sure some of you know that I have a fairly large crowd of people whom I mentor daily. One thing that I absolutely despise is when they think that treatment suggestions are not as important as they actually are...let me explain.

A goat has diarrhea - I say “give probios ASAP” amongst a larger list of directions. Diarrhea is not the most urgent situation, but this is even worse in more severe situations. A day later, I check up, the goat still has diarrhea, I say “did you give probios?” And the person says “oh no I haven’t gotten to tractor supply yet” (which is understandable) or worse “I can’t leave the house because of COVID right now and I don’t have any.” Hearing that a lot right now, AGAIN, understandable - but instead of just nodding and smiling when I say “give probios,” how about say “I can’t get it” so I can recommend easy backups like raw apple cider vinegar, raw organic honey, yogurt, the list goes on.

I know this is not a big deal, but a lot of people don’t realize the importance of the little things - like when I say “give garlic!” And the person tells me later when the goat is still ill that the goat didn’t want to eat it so they gave up... because they didn’t think it was important.

I’m not going to recommend something that ISN’T important!!


----------



## Tanya

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> While on the topic... can I list another pet peeve?
> 
> I'm sure some of you know that I have a fairly large crowd of people whom I mentor daily. One thing that I absolutely despise is when they think that treatment suggestions are not as important as they actually are...let me explain.
> 
> A goat has diarrhea - I say "give probios ASAP" amongst a larger list of directions. Diarrhea is not the most urgent situation, but this is even worse in more severe situations. A day later, I check up, the goat still has diarrhea, I say "did you give probios?" And the person says "oh no I haven't gotten to tractor supply yet" (which is understandable) or worse "I can't leave the house because of COVID right now and I don't have any." Hearing that a lot right now, AGAIN, understandable - but instead of just nodding and smiling when I say "give probios," how about say "I can't get it" so I can recommend easy backups like raw apple cider vinegar, raw organic honey, yogurt, the list goes on.
> 
> I know this is not a big deal, but a lot of people don't realize the importance of the little things - like when I say "give garlic!" And the person tells me later when the goat is still ill that the goat didn't want to eat it so they gave up... because they didn't think it was important.
> 
> I'm not going to recommend something that ISN'T important!!


You are so right. Being new here I try everything I learn here because I want to make sure my little Destiny has the best chance of survival. 
I say, dont ask a question if you are just going to ignore the advice. And no question is a stupid question. If you must ask, then it is important.


----------



## Tanya

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> While on the topic... can I list another pet peeve?
> 
> I'm sure some of you know that I have a fairly large crowd of people whom I mentor daily. One thing that I absolutely despise is when they think that treatment suggestions are not as important as they actually are...let me explain.
> 
> A goat has diarrhea - I say "give probios ASAP" amongst a larger list of directions. Diarrhea is not the most urgent situation, but this is even worse in more severe situations. A day later, I check up, the goat still has diarrhea, I say "did you give probios?" And the person says "oh no I haven't gotten to tractor supply yet" (which is understandable) or worse "I can't leave the house because of COVID right now and I don't have any." Hearing that a lot right now, AGAIN, understandable - but instead of just nodding and smiling when I say "give probios," how about say "I can't get it" so I can recommend easy backups like raw apple cider vinegar, raw organic honey, yogurt, the list goes on.
> 
> I know this is not a big deal, but a lot of people don't realize the importance of the little things - like when I say "give garlic!" And the person tells me later when the goat is still ill that the goat didn't want to eat it so they gave up... because they didn't think it was important.
> 
> I'm not going to recommend something that ISN'T important!!


You are so right. Being new here I try everything I learn here because I want to make sure my little Destiny has the best chance of survival. 
I say, dont ask a question if you are just going to ignore the advice. And no question is a stupid question. If you must ask, then it is important.


----------



## Goats Rock

I've never been on Facebook. It looks like I'm not missing anything! I've been on TGS since 2011 ish and this is my sole social media outing! (And its really all anyone needs, in my humble opinion!)
Before 2011, I was on another goat forum that the moderator/owner had to close due to personal reasons, Stacy, the original owner of this site, welcomed all of us here. Her "Keep it friendly, keep it fun" motto has really been wonderful.


----------



## Goatzrule

In my old management job, the boss was doing the samething. I NEEDED Bounce Back, we had a kid dying fast and she needed electrolytes and he refused and got me Pedialyte instead the kid almost died because she didn't get what she need
Treatment is a matter of life and death. You cant just wait until it convenience you


----------



## Jessica84

Yes Facebook does have a lot of different personalities on there, and I usually do well about ignoring some and just letting other things go. I’m not sure why this one got to me so much. I really do think because it is such a simple thing to do to play it safe. Am I right and she is bred? Heck if I know! And if she really is not then I am thrilled she never ran into a issue. Oh well not my animal. It is hard to wade threw the good and bad advise and a lot of times what works for one doesn’t mean it works for all. And then there’s the ones that seem to jump to the issue being whatever issue they have personally ran into. Which I am at times guilty of. But it is still the owners responsibility to look at the advise and look into it deeper. I do like different takes on things but it can be a little overwhelming when someone is new. I really get that. 
But goatzrule that is stupid on them chewing your sister out. Don’t ask if your not going to like the answer. All they had to do was say “look at my goat I love the way she looks” and most wouldn’t have said a bad thing. When I ask someone to give me their thoughts on confirmation I want the honest truth! If I didn’t then I would post a brag.


----------



## Goatzrule

I do occasionally see some users on here who wont take advice or gets rude when you give them an answer they don't want to hear. But most everyone on here is pretty good at weeding out those people and supporting each other. 
What baffles me is the more well known breeders in the local groups giving bad advice


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goatzrule said:


> I do occasionally see some users on here who wont take advice or gets rude when you give them an answer they don't want to hear. But most everyone on here is pretty good at weeding out those people and supporting each other.
> What baffles me is the more well known breeders in the local groups giving bad advice


Yes! People that, somehow, for years, take care of their goats with tons of misinformation!!


----------



## Goatzrule

My pet peeve is those who claim that "Theyve been doing Xyz for years and they're fine" When reasoning for doing something dangerous. Yeah kids have been riding around unbuckled for years but I bet you make your kids sit with a seat belt


----------



## goathiker

Wow, interesting attitudes. @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I would love a list of the bacteria that actually live in the rumen cross referenced with the bacteria in the probiotics sold. The names of the 2 species in said probiotics that can overgrow a rumen causing disease. The reason why you are so adamant that something that is going to get killed in the rumen is necessary for the small intestine. They might work as a suppository...

Bounceback and pedialyte are almost identical. The only difference is that bounceback has Glycine and pedialyte has calcium glutamate. Glycine is a building block and calcium glutamate is available hmm...

Pet peeve: people who don't realize that their freedom ends where someone else's begins. The chips need to fall and the people listening will learn faster if others don't drive them to cling to the first person they found by undercutting said mentor.


----------



## Goatzrule

Im not sure goathiker, the second I switched to BounceBack she was up and running, there's also a lot more in the Bounce Back for electrolytes and it absorbed a lot quicker


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

goathiker said:


> Wow, interesting attitudes. @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I would love a list of the bacteria that actually live in the rumen cross referenced with the bacteria in the probiotics sold. The names of the 2 species in said probiotics that can overgrow a rumen causing disease. The reason why you are so adamant that something that is going to get killed in the rumen is necessary for the small intestine. They might work as a suppository...


I wholeheartedly do not understand what you meant by any of this and would love a more concise explanation of what you are asking me.


----------



## Damfino

Goatzrule said:


> My pet peeve is those who claim that "Theyve been doing Xyz for years and they're fine" When reasoning for doing something dangerous. Yeah kids have been riding around unbuckled for years but I bet you make your kids sit with a seat belt


I'm not so sure. If something has worked for xyz years without incident then we'd better not be too quick to judge. What works for one person may not work for everyone, but clearly it's working for THEM so who are we to tell them it's wrong? For example, lots of people talk about how dangerous it is to leave collars on goats. And yes, accidents with collars do happen. But I still leave collars on my goats because for me the benefits seem to outweigh the risks. I've been told I can't put out electrical spools without covering the little holes in the top. A goat could break a leg! I'm aware, but I haven't covered the holes and a part of me expects my goats to learn how to take care of themselves around things like that if they're ever going to be worth anything as pack animals. I've also been told in no uncertain terms that horned goats are an unmitigated menace to themselves, to each other, and to people. I'm aware that accidents can happen, but I have decided that my packgoats keep their horns and so far it's working for me.

If there's something you think is dangerous it's ok to give your opinion once, but if the other person has decided that their way works, don't let it bother you if they don't change. They aren't forcing you to do it their way, and hopefully they aren't bothered by you doing things your way. It's good to keep in mind that almost everyone's goats, no matter how they are managed (unless they are totally neglected or abused), are still better off than they'd be if nature were taking care of them. There are a lot of people I don't agree with, but if their system is working for them I need to have some respect for that fact and maybe even observe and learn something. No matter how much we know, there is always something more to be learned.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

goathiker said:


> Wow, interesting attitudes. @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I would love a list of the bacteria that actually live in the rumen cross referenced with the bacteria in the probiotics sold. The names of the 2 species in said probiotics that can overgrow a rumen causing disease. The reason why you are so adamant that something that is going to get killed in the rumen is necessary for the small intestine. They might work as a suppository...


If you'd like a cross referenced list and info describing why I recommend products such as probios, or emergency backups like Apple Cider Vinegar, Honey, and Yogurt, here you go! I hope this is what you were looking for, still a bit confused as to what your question meant and whether or not it was a challenge or an agreement, so very hard to tell on the internet! Nonetheless:

Yogurt contains many probiotics that goats use, Apple Cider Vinegar and Raw Honey act as Prebiotics to nourish and rebuild the existing probiotics that a goat has. It is not about having products that contain all of the rumen bacteria and microbes - similarly, horse probiotics are not meant for goats, and they surely are not as good for them, but in a pinch they are better than nothing! Same goes for Apple Cider Vinegar, Raw Honey, and Yogurt. Everything helps, even marginally.

So what's in a _Goat Rumen_:
Among other things, 
*Bacillus*, *Enterococcus*, *Lactobacillus*, Pediococcus, Streptococcus, and yeast strains.

So what is in _Goat Probios_ sold over the counter:
*Enterococcus*, *lactobacillus* acidophilus, plantare, and casei.

What is in _Yogurt:_
*Lactobacillus* casei, acidophilus, and plantarum.

What does_ Raw Apple Cider Vinegar_ do:
Apple cider vinegar, as a prebiotic, boosts the effect of *Lactobacillus,* among other things!

What about Raw Honey:
Raw honey contains Prebiotics that increase the growth of *Lactobacilli* and *Bifidobacterium*.

*Bacillus Cereus *is among the probiotics that are "less safe" as it can produce enterotoxins. The others, however, are relatively non-pathogenic so I don't see how your claim that "the names of the 2 species in said probiotics that can overgrow a rumen causing disease" is accurate at all unless I am completely misunderstanding this?

Raw honey may contain *B. Cereus*, however the prebiotic effect on *Lactobacillus* and *Bifidobacterium* (both which provide protection against enteric infection) prevents overgrowth. *B. Cereus *can also be found in yogurt, which is a lovely source of probiotics for the rumen, so again - the benefits outweigh the negatives in these cases.

Hopefully this helped answer what you are looking for? I think it makes sense...(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Ouch


----------



## Goatzrule

If there are things we can do to prevent injury why wouldn't we do it? We give vaccines to prevent issues, you don't give them poisonous plants to prevent issues. Yes some people never have an issue with giving their dog rawhides but with the amount of danger that comes with it wouldn't you be cautious. Why do we put seat belts on, why do we give CD/T, why do we provide minerals, some think these things are pointless because they have never had an issue so obviously its fine.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah I know but, there are reasons for my attitude. 

These are the bacteria that live in a rumen;
Ruminococcus flavefacians, Ruminococcus albus, Bacteriodes succinogenes, Butyrivibrio fibrisolvens, Bacteriodes ruminocola, Bacteriodes amylophilus, Selenomonas ruminantium, Streptococcus bovis, Succinomonas amylolytical.

The proprietary formula is just a waste of money.


----------



## Goatzrule

Physically comparing the difference in using both, the BounceBack works a lot quicker and its better when you're going to replace a feeding with it. Although after experimenting some I do prefer Goat Electrolytes which has vitamins in it.
I compare the difference by using Beer and Tequila as an example. Yes both can get you drunk but ones going to get you drunker quicker and with less


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

goathiker said:


> Yeah I know but, there are reasons for my attitude.
> 
> These are the bacteria that live in a rumen;
> Ruminococcus flavefacians, Ruminococcus albus, Bacteriodes succinogenes, Butyrivibrio fibrisolvens, Bacteriodes ruminocola, Bacteriodes amylophilus, Selenomonas ruminantium, Streptococcus bovis, Succinomonas amylolytical.
> 
> The proprietary formula is just a waste of money.


Which proprietary formula are you referring to?

Rumonoccous, Butyrivibrio, and Bacteriodes are fiber-degrading bacteria. I am referring to the microbial groups which is where the use of probiotics is important. The gut microbes found in Probios and other products have nothing to do with fiber-degrading bacteria like Rumonoccous, Butyrivibrio, and Bacteriodes... That is why the are not included in the "proprietary formulas."

If you are arguing against the efficiency of probios, yogurt, apple cider vinegar, and raw honey - which are mainly from lactic-acid bacteria strains, I want to very clearly point out that I disagree, as even the store bought brand Probios has saved lives on many occasions.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is this a quip- pro- quo? If you individualize the rumen bacterium into smaller individual , or group them. Is saying the same thing. Ive used yogurt, been advised to by a vet. It worked. If you have yogurt, it can help get you threw a pinch, until you can get the proper medication. We all know this. 
Old ways & news ways..all should be tried. The wormers, meds, topicals , and injections have changed over the years. Some are removed, some are Rx only. But we are here to help each other..not fix the person. We are not Vets. We are supporting each other through stressful situations. We need to help, not argue. Please. No pissing contests please. By sharing our experiences...we help. Thats what I need when I ask for help.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Moers kiko boars said:


> Is this a quip- pro- quo? If you individualize the rumen bacterium into smaller individual , or group them. Is saying the same thing. Ive used yogurt, been advised to by a vet. It worked. If you have yogurt, it can help get you threw a pinch, until you can get the proper medication. We all know this.
> Old ways & news ways..all should be tried. The wormers, meds, topicals , and injections have changed over the years. Some are removed, some are Rx only. But we are here to help each other..not fix the person. We are not Vets. We are supporting each other through stressful situations. We need to help, not argue. Please. No pissing contests please. By sharing our experiences...we help. Thats what I need when I ask for help.


Yes, there's really no point in breaking down bacteria strains, what works, works - there's a ton of bacteria in the rumen and a ton of different probiotic strains that help!  I like talking about science-y things, I think it is quite educational. I am just trying to figure out if goathiker is talking about her experiences with the product Probios, because I would be surprised to hear that it hasn't worked for someone!


----------



## Tanya

Keep it clean. Keep it friendly?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Tanya said:


> Keep it clean. Keep it friendly?


(cheers)


----------



## toth boer goats

This is getting a bit out of hand.
We need to keep it friendly and fun. 

Probiotics, yogurt, ect, all helps the rumen. So no method is wrong in that aspect. What ever works right?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

toth boer goats said:


> This is getting a bit out of hand.
> We need to keep it friendly and fun.


Really sorry to all - it felt friendly and fun to me! As I said, talking science and sharing info is the norm for me, I had no ill feelings toward @goathiker!! :hug:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Can rain be a pet peeve? I hate it lol! Well, I hate a lot of it all at once. Everything gets muddy and nasty, everybody gets hoof rot from walking around in the yuck, and I constantly worry about worms. Today is going to be a dry day, so hopefully it will soak some water up! But of course, rain again on Wednesday and Thursday. Hopefully the weather guessers are wrong!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Can rain be a pet peeve? I hate it lol! Well, I hate a lot of it all at once. Everything gets muddy and nasty, everybody gets hoof rot from walking around in the yuck, and I constantly worry about worms. Today is going to be a dry day, so hopefully it will soak some water up! But of course, rain again on Wednesday and Thursday. Hopefully the weather guessers are wrong!!


Rain is the biggest pet peeve!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Hold on hold on.. PET PEEVE:

When people don't have thermometers. :haha:


----------



## Tanya

Um. Rain might make it uncomfortable, but must it be a pet peeve? Cant we make it a slight annoyance?

Here is another pet peeve. When I walk my goat on a leash and every one I encounter asks me if she bites!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Tanya said:


> Um. Rain might make it uncomfortable, but must it be a pet peeve? Cant we make it a slight annoyance?
> 
> Here is another pet peeve. When I walk my goat on a leash and every one I encounter asks me if she bites!


Haha, yes she ferociously bites with the dull bottom teeth and gummy top area :heehee:
But of course, chews, yes! Keep those clothes and zippers away! And those back teeth are pointy!


----------



## 21goaties

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Can rain be a pet peeve?


Yes. If our goats are going to get sick, they always do it when it rains!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

21goaties said:


> Yes. If our goats are going to get sick, they always do it when it rains!


Garlic when it rains :haha:


----------



## happybleats

I second the no thermometer...most important tool in the medicine box!!


----------



## Tanya

I always tell them she will gum them ro death and dance on their bodies while chewing their clothes off.


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Haha, yes she ferociously bites with the dull bottom teeth and gummy top area :heehee:
> But of course, chews, yes! Keep those clothes and zippers away! And those back teeth are pointy!


----------



## Tanya

21goaties said:


> Yes. If our goats are going to get sick, they always do it when it rains!


I know. Its not funny. Destiny dances wide circles around muddy puddles.


----------



## Goatzrule

pet peeve that farmers are portrayed as dumb


----------



## luvmyherd

Goatzrule said:


> pet peeve that farmers are portrayed as dumb


Major, MAJOR pet peeve. When we get to talking to people about what we do and how much we have to know; they seemed shocked that we are so *smart*. (What, all you have to do is just let them eat the weeds, right?):bookgoat:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

luvmyherd said:


> Major, MAJOR pet peeve. When we get to talking to people about what we do and how much we have to know; they seemed shocked that we are so *smart*. (What, all you have to do is just let them eat the weeds, right?):bookgoat:


Even other goat owners will say to me "wow you're so prepared" or "you know so much!" And I'm like.... well, you should too!


----------



## Tanya

Goatzrule said:


> pet peeve that farmers are portrayed as dumb


And that farming is sooooo easy. And that farming is low class.


----------



## Jessica84

Tanya said:


> And that farming is sooooo easy. And that farming is low class.


Yeah I'm hoping with this end of the world scare people will finally open their eyes and see how important farmers are. They will probably never fully understand just how hard it is and quite honestly how smart they really are but at least understand JUST how important they are. But I'm sure once this all blows over all will be forgotten :/


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well ladies..lets see what this winter brings. To me..if you look at what ranchers & farmers are doing now to survive. Cant sell livestock to processors, they are shut down. Attempt to sell to public, not enough butchers. Farmers plowing up field of veggies, cant sell to middle man. Soooo there goes our surplus. So city people think walmart grows their own. I guess if you arent stocked up..you are going to be hungry. Those fancy apartments that bought the farm land dont taste too good. Its all about following the money. So..as a suggestion. Better stock up on flour, butter, meat & veggies!


----------



## luvmyherd

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping with this end of the world scare people will finally open their eyes and see how important farmers are. They will probably never fully understand just how hard it is and quite honestly how smart they really are but at least understand JUST how important they are. But I'm sure once this all blows over all will be forgotten :/


It was really hard to *like* that post as it is so terrifyingly true! That chicken just came from the factory in that plastic wrap, right?

How about referring to this as *the *simple* life*??!!??
I fail to see anything *simple* about staying in the barn all night with a screaming doe and having to reposition a crooked kid!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Theres is nothing simple about this. Or the farm style homes that are all _white_


----------



## Damfino

Goatzrule said:


> If there are things we can do to prevent injury why wouldn't we do it? We give vaccines to prevent issues, you don't give them poisonous plants to prevent issues. Yes some people never have an issue with giving their dog rawhides but with the amount of danger that comes with it wouldn't you be cautious. Why do we put seat belts on, why do we give CD/T, why do we provide minerals, some think these things are pointless because they have never had an issue so obviously its fine.


I agree for myself, but your "pet peeve" is about people whose system has been working for them for years, which means they clearly aren't giving poisons. Some folks' life philosophy is "all-natural" and they avoid modern inventions like vaccines and antibiotics. If they had terrible results then we could feel free to cast judgement, but your peeve seems to be against people who do things you see as dangerous yet still get good results. I can't agree with that sentiment. Some folks are good at rigorous culling until their herd genetics give them better outcomes than the folks using modern medicine.

Same with minerals. If someone has very healthy goats and doesn't feed minerals, it's possible they've found just the right nutritional balance to make up for it. Maybe their soil provides exactly the right mix for herd health, or perhaps over the generations their goats have adapted to the conditions found on their property. My first goat never had minerals other than the salt block we put out for the horses. He lived that way for years and was extremely fit and healthy with a sleek, fine coat, bright eyes, and he never had parasites. I never wormed him, vaccinated him, or anything else because I didn't know about these things at the time and I didn't know anyone else who owned goats who could teach me. Now that I'm breeding goats I do things differently, but I occasionally think back to how old Cuzco thrived under minimal conditions and I wonder if these days I sometimes overdo.

So while I personally subscribe to "Better living through chemistry," I hesitate to cast stones at people who do things differently yet still achieve good results. I might even have something to learn from them, or at least come to appreciate alternative points of view. There is wisdom in the old saying, "If it ain't broke don't fix it."


----------



## Goatzrule

Well my pet peeve was aimed at a mom who turned around her 9 month old baby in her car seat against doctors wishes because "shes never had an issue" even though it takes one accident for a spine to snap on a baby whose bones are so delicate and more directed at those who ignore evidence and science because "they've never had an issue" even though they are leaving out the "yet" in that statement


----------



## Jessica84

Moers it is very baffling how clueless people really are from the real world. The one important thing in life that people NEED (food) and they have no clue about it. I always thought the whole “my food is just magically stocked in the store” “chocolate milk comes from brown cows” all those things were just country people making fun of city people. I NEVER thought that they really thought that! And here all those years people made fun of the “crazy” peepers, not so crazy now huh?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We just littl ole ******* farmers..grow all your foods. They just havent figured that out yet. Its real it doesnt come from China, Mexico,spain, or walmart. Its not generated in a test tube or mass produced in a lab. Its out in the dusty cloud of a farmer plowing that field day long. Its the family out early picking all the vegetables to can and eat. All those jars covered in boiling water, in those metal holders deep inside that big blu pan. The fun of listening to the "pop" as the jars cool. The beauty of all the colors lined up in jars ,on shelves in the pantry. 
Hours of weeding, putting up protection from weather, and you think this comes from walmart? Lol lol WAKE UP! 
Ive not started on livestock yet...


----------



## MellonFriend

I have a pet peeve about this site, it makes me stay up past when I intend to because I can't stop reading it. How dare you guys make this place so informative and entertaining at the same time just to deprive me of sleep!:heehee:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

MellonFriend said:


> I have a pet peeve about this site, it makes me stay up past when I intend to because I can't stop reading it. How dare you guys make this place so informative and entertaining at the same time just to deprive me of sleep!:heehee:


----------



## luvmyherd

Moers kiko boars said:


> The fun of listening to the "pop" as the jars cool.


OMG! Yes!
I take it for granted so much of the time; but the other day my daughter was here and I had taken green beans out of the canner. Every time one would pop I would get all excited and exclaim, "That's what we want to hear!" I know she understands but she still looked at me a little odd.


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> We just littl ole ******* farmers..grow all your foods. They just havent figured that out yet. Its real it doesnt come from China, Mexico,spain, or walmart. Its not generated in a test tube or mass produced in a lab. Its out in the dusty cloud of a farmer plowing that field day long. Its the family out early picking all the vegetables to can and eat. All those jars covered in boiling water, in those metal holders deep inside that big blu pan. The fun of listening to the "pop" as the jars cool. The beauty of all the colors lined up in jars ,on shelves in the pantry.
> Hours of weeding, putting up protection from weather, and you think this comes from walmart? Lol lol WAKE UP!
> Ive not started on livestock yet...


Weedin...... i got two words for you my darling.... DEEP MULCH! I have very few weeds in my garden and the ones that i do have are easy to pull. . When we see the tree trimmers around close we always stop and tell them we will gladly take their loads and as many as they want to put up the hill for us. . I also use it like now when it rains forever it seems in the muddy paddok around the barn. The trimmers have always been very kind and respectful when bringin it too. They send other trucks too. And all of them make sure they are putting it in the place we want it to be. Once there is a load it is easy for them to tell. I also stop them and give goodies (usually homemade cookies and drinks... some will ask to buy eggs a d i give them eggs) as a thank you.... even though they are usually more than happy to dump here. It makes much less travel time for them back and forth to wherever they were dumping before. .


----------



## goathiker

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Which proprietary formula are you referring to?
> 
> Rumonoccous, Butyrivibrio, and Bacteriodes are fiber-degrading bacteria. I am referring to the microbial groups which is where the use of probiotics is important. The gut microbes found in Probios and other products have nothing to do with fiber-degrading bacteria like Rumonoccous, Butyrivibrio, and Bacteriodes... That is why the are not included in the "proprietary formulas."
> 
> If you are arguing against the efficiency of probios, yogurt, apple cider vinegar, and raw honey - which are mainly from lactic-acid bacteria strains, I want to very clearly point out that I disagree, as even the store bought brand Probios has saved lives on many occasions.


So sorry, my internet died an awful death in a lightning storm. 
We weren't arguing @toth boar goats I promise.

So the bovis streptococcus has a tendency to over grow creating too much lactic acid and, for that reason, the yogurt and lactic acid digesters can help with clean up before they die in the alkaloid environment of the rumen.


----------



## goathiker

Really you guys, what farmer is plowing under any vegetable crops, other than the cover crop types right now at spring planting? 
That video came from infowars for peeds sake. 

Fact check everything with real research.


----------



## Goatzrule

There is actually crops being plowed under due to the current situation. We spent a lot of time on this topic in class. Pieces in the farm to table chain are shut down so there is nowhere for the veggies, fruits and meats to go. Same with milk being dumped. Not everything is correct but not everything is incorrect either.


----------



## Oliveoil

Goatzrule said:


> There is actually crops being plowed under due to the current situation. We spent a lot of time on this topic in class. Pieces in the farm to table chain are shut down so there is nowhere for the veggies, fruits and meats to go. Same with milk being dumped. Not everything is correct but not everything is incorrect either.


 Yup. A huge pig facility near us started gassing piglets about a month ago because they don't have anywhere for them to go. And local butchers are booked until November, some up until next year, so people can buy hogs from local farmers but unless they can do all the processing themselves they can't butcher their hogs.


----------



## Sfgwife

Let's talk about my husbands nuts..... welp... not THOSE nuts but his hot nuts. Man no matter how i word it this sounds bad eh? Lol. Yanno the ones on the switches for cut offs. Grrrrr! THOSE nuts! I am always so careful of the wire but think ok the switch is not on so i do not need be AS careful right? WRONG! Those [email protected]# nuts get me every time. No matter if the switch is on of off those stinkin nuts stay hot all.the.times. And they get me all.the.times! This mornin a friend @BethJ came to band her lil dudes and we were lookin at bacon bits..... lost my coffee and my dignity lol! She tried SO hard not to laugh and did a wonderful job that i woulda failed miserably at. Hahahahaha! But man THOSE nuts! So Beth go on laugh your hiney off as you tell W about paul's nuts. (headsmash)(rofl)


----------



## Goatzrule

Businessmen buying into goat dairies thinking they are going to make a quick buck and not doing any research first into the care of the animals.


----------



## Tanya

A pet peeve. People that dont appologise when they mistake you for being pregnant when you are not. The same when they ask you so when do your sheep offload their baby when it is clearly a Ram and he has balls visible to the world. City slickers.


----------



## Tanya

A pet peeve. People that dont appologise when they mistake you for being pregnant when you are not. The same when they ask you so when do your sheep offload their baby when it is clearly a Ram and he has balls visible to the world. City slickers.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I had that happen to me. 5 months after I had my son I went and had my hernia repaired. It was bad and my intestines actually fused to my stomach wall where the hole was. Anyways my stomach was swollen and for a while. All day long my customers would come in and I would get the “oh wow your pregnant again”. I was sore, annoyed, and am still proud of myself I didn’t end up hitting anyone.


----------



## Goats Rock

I made a mistake once, about a supposedly preg. lady, about 35 years ago. I saw a vaguely known (to me) neighbor walking her dog. We lived outside St.Louis for a time. (No cities, never again!) Anyway, I asked her when she was due. She frostedly told me, "I had him 2 weeks ago"! ops2:Oops! I do NOT ever ask anyone ever when they are due! (If the baby was crowning, I'm not gonna ask!) We moved soon after!


----------



## toth boer goats

mg:ops2:


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock said:


> I made a mistake once, about a supposedly preg. lady, about 35 years ago. I saw a vaguely known (to me) neighbor walking her dog. We lived outside St.Louis for a time. (No cities, never again!) Anyway, I asked her when she was due. She frostedly told me, "I had him 2 weeks ago"! ops2:Oops! I do NOT ever ask anyone ever when they are due! (If the baby was crowning, I'm not gonna ask!) We moved soon after!


Lol oh man she must have been like me and already very disappointed my stomach didn't go back to 100% after lol I still looked pregnant probably for almost a month after the kids. Well with the one, the second I found a awesome stomach wrap thing so I cheated on that one.
I really wasn't upset about the fact that I looked pregnant after the hernia, it was that so many people all had the OMG! She didn't waste any time look on their face while asking that was a bit annoying. Add pain into the mix and it was borderline murderous lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..nowadays. i would be happy with a waistline. I about forgot what it was!(rofl)


----------



## luvmyherd

Pet Peeve?
How about city people explaining your farm to you. No joke! I was at church talking to a woman who was interested in my eggs explaining that they were treated humanely and fed as organic as possible. Another woman came up and said, "There is a difference between cage-free and pastured." (Like farmers are too uneducated to know the difference between cage-free, free range, and pastured.)
I turned on my heel and in a not-too-delicate way stated, "They play outside, they scratch in the dirt and eat seeds, greens and bugs, OKAY!?!" She just sort of muttered good and ambled away.


----------



## Goats Rock

They say that dexamethasone may help covid19. Especially the breathing part. Great!
But, ( here is the peeve), now we will have a hard time getting it for our goats and the price will sky rocket.
( this wasn't meant to sound petty, just that it's so hard now to get meds. )


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> Pet Peeve?
> How about city people explaining your farm to you. No joke! I was at church talking to a woman who was interested in my eggs explaining that they were treated humanely and fed as organic as possible. Another woman came up and said, "There is a difference between cage-free and pastured." (Like farmers are too uneducated to know the difference between cage-free, free range, and pastured.)
> I turned on my heel and in a not-too-delicate way stated, "They play outside, they scratch in the dirt and eat seeds, greens and bugs, OKAY!?!" She just sort of muttered good and ambled away.


I always get asked," are your eggs real or real?" Really. No my free range chickens lay fake eggs to fool every one.


----------



## Tanya

S


Goats Rock said:


> They say that dexamethasone may help covid19. Especially the breathing part. Great!
> But, ( here is the peeve), now we will have a hard time getting it for our goats and the price will sky rocket.
> ( this wasn't meant to sound petty, just that it's so hard now to get meds. )


So they have changed tactic? No more human drugs on animals but animal drugs on huumans. I wonder if the humans that this was tested on are also kept in sterile cages, shaved, poked and proded and also subjected to unnecessary operations.


----------



## Damfino

To be fair, I think most animal drugs began as (and still are) human drugs. Usually when they're labeled for animals they're a whole lot cheaper though.


----------



## Goatzrule

People who think obese animals are cute. Its not cute, its abuse. Animals cant control their food intake so they rely on their care taker


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goatzrule said:


> People who think obese animals are cute. Its not cute, its abuse. Animals cant control their food intake so they rely on their care taker


Agreed! But I found my house cat Mia on the side of the road in Louisiana with 4 kittens and she was pretty much starved! There were alligators EVERYWHERE in the ditches, so I couldn't leave her there.

On the way back home from LA, it was dark and my daughter was eating a turkey sandwich and she took ALL the meat out of her sandwich(rofl)

She is now maybe 2 pounds overweight, but, looks good compared to the condition she was in. I wouldn't call her obese, just a bit plump lol! Not disagreeing with you, I just wanted to share lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Surprisingly i have seen it a bit in dairy goats. Theres a big lamancha breeder in California that has obese animals, although they do have beautiful animals they win due to the size of them. 
If you look at the effect overweight has on dairy animals, its starts to effect their body before you can even really see it.


----------



## Jessica84

Goatzrule said:


> People who think obese animals are cute. Its not cute, its abuse. Animals cant control their food intake so they rely on their care taker


I'm with you on this one. Why do people think obesity is ok in animals but not humans? There's no articles out there about thin super models and the dangers of being at a ideal or even a little under weight. But animals at Weight or gosh forbid under a little are over looked by the overly fat. IMO a obese animal is more cruel then a thin one. I have a dog that gets fat off air and I have a dog that looks like she could use a few more pounds. I'm constantly shoving food down the one and limiting food on the other. But when we go out to play that thin dog will run miles over that poor tubby girl. Goats I didn't realize how bad fat was on a goat until I did a fast put down and tried to save her kids. It was absolutely disgusting how much fat she had in there when I decided to poke around after. 
But they are animals and they can melt away so very fast when they get sick, so I like mine just with a little extra weight. Not to the point they suffer over it, just a little extra.


----------



## Goatzrule

I bought a doe who was severely overweight. The fat killed her pasterns and joints. Even now 2 years later it just keeps getting worse. She should have had another 5+ years of breeding but had to be retired early due to the effects of the weight. Shes a beautiful doe otherwise.
I wish people understood the real damage that they are doing to the animals.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would be thrilled if people understood what extra fat does to their organs! And their poor ankles! Geez! Goats, pets sre mammels ( well most are) so fat goes to the same places as humans. It coats all organs and floats in your arteries! Yuk!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Moers kiko boars said:


> I would be thrilled if people understood what extra fat does to their organs!


:up:X2:nod:


----------



## luvmyherd

I had a neighbor whose goats were always obese (as was she). I envied her though cuz my slightly thin goats could scale a 6ft fence and her tubbies were contained with only 4ft.:heehee:


----------



## Damfino

Jessica84 said:


> I'm with you on this one. Why do people think obesity is ok in animals but not humans?


And here I'm thinking the opposite! Why do people think obesity is ok in humans but not in animals? I'm involved in the horse world so we see loads of people making sure their horses get exactly the right amount of diet and exercise to keep them lean and muscular. Meanwhile they themselves are spilling over their saddle front, back, and sideways, and those jeans look like they're about to pop. No wonder cowboy buckles are so big. It's the only thing preventing the rider's belly from completely enveloping the saddle horn!

Years ago (this was probably the late 1990's) my mom subscribed to Practical Horseman magazine and I always loved reading George Morris' jumping clinic column where he would critique the jumping form of riders who submitted their photos. One lady was quite overweight and George Morris said something to the effect of "Her excess weight isn't helping her position or her horse's efforts." The backlash in the next issue was incredible! Tons of women wrote in to browbeat Mr. Morris for daring to criticize anyone's weight when clearly the rider was doing her best. He never backed down. He responded that, having been a top rider his whole life, including competing in the Olympics, he was expected to adhere to a strict diet and exercise routine. It took self discipline and sacrifice and he often had to forego second helpings and desserts when all his friends were indulging. He said it wasn't fair to expect a horse to be fit but not a rider. Nor was it fair to pack the horse down with a heavy rider and make it go over jumps.

I always admired Mr. Morris for sticking to his guns because he's so right! I'm currently overweight myself and I need to get busy and work on that. It's not fair to my horse if I won't stay fit. Twenty-thirty pounds of extra fat on me is as much as packing a second saddle on the horse!

As for goats, I like to tell folks who buy pack wethers from me that I'd rather they be a little ribby than overweight. They need to be athletes and if they become obese as youngsters it will only get worse as they age. Excess fat is hard on their legs, hard on their wind, and makes them prone to laziness and bad attitude because work is so much more difficult if they're overweight. Saddles don't fit as well either if goats are too fat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

My Nigerian wether gets fat on air. And I mean that ... he only eats hay...he’s chubby, not obese, and definitely isn’t carrying too much extra in the important areas. It’s funny, though, as his brother, same age, is on the leaner side... he’s petite, like a dainty doe!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Another story! My dog, Dilbert just recently passed away in February. He had a massive heart attack and died instantly. He was a dachshund, and at one point, he was 22 pounds. We got him down to 17.5 pounds when his ideal weight was about 12-15 pounds. We were taking a daily 2 mile walk down our country road, and he was on a diet. I guarantee that the extra weight shortened his life, and I feel truly guilty about that. He was 12 when he died. He had back and hip problems as well, because one, he was a dachshund, and 2, he had been run over before. I never thought he was ok that he got fat. When I realized at the vet that he was 22 pounds, it was embarrassing. We started working the day after that. 

I do agree though. He definitely wasn't healthy when he was obese. But when he hit even 20 pounds, he was more active, and actually looked forward to going on the walks! It is really eats at me when I think about it. It was quite shameful of us to let him get that fat, because yes, he can't control what he eats. I think he was getting 1/4 cup a day after that along with his morning homemade biscuit that all my dogs get, but he would only get half because my other dogs are labs.


----------



## happybleats

Pet Peeve: Sorry if this offends anyone but I cringe when I hear someone got a few goats for roping. UGH goat roping, goat slapping, mutton busting or Donkey roping. Breaks my heart to know those animals are traumatized for games sake. I know.. I live in Texas and Rodeos are big stuff. Just hate it though. Ok, done.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

happybleats said:


> Pet Peeve: Sorry if this offends anyone but I cringe when I hear someone got a few goats for roping. UGH goat roping, goat slapping, mutton busting or Donkey roping. Breaks my heart to know those animals are traumatized for games sake. I know.. I live in Texas and Rodeos are big stuff. Just hate it though. Ok, done.


I completely agree with you on that one, breaks my heart too! Glad im not the only one that feels like that


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

OOHHH yesss. My youngest used to be best friends with a girl in her class (that young girl has now taken the wrong path and does very inappropriate things at the age of 12. I'm proud that my daughter stopped hanging out with her) whos dad is a professional roper. When my daughter was there, he would always be teaching lessons, and she said it was so sad to see the goats and calves get roped. She loved it there because she and her friend would saddle up horses and just ride all day. We don't have horses so it was a special thing for her. My daughter said she always tried to avoid riding by the arena because she hated to see the poor calves being roped. 

We have an arena in town, and there are 2 rodeos a year, and my kids usually go with friends. They have fun, but my daughter always hates to see the roping. She loves animals. She takes care of the goats. I only come on TGS when I go on these kinds of threads LOL! I like to talk, as you can see, but she gives all the info.


----------



## Damfino

I see both sides of this. The rodeo games do teach real world skills that I see exercised all the time at the ranch next door to me. When kids especially compete at these skills, it encourages them to practice a lot so that by the time they are adults they are experts at roping animals efficiently with as little trauma to those animals as possible. Anyone that is too rough with a goat or calf when tying in competition it is supposed to be penalized. A good judge will enforce those rules. I'm not sure I understand something like goat slapping. The kid might just as well slap a bucket. I'm in favor of rodeo skills that reflect real life, teach a real skill, or give the animal excellent odds of winning (bull and bronc riding and mutton busting don't bother me for that reason--the animals always come out better than their riders). 

I once jokingly offered my mean goat Cuzco for a goat ribbon race. That's the one where a kid has to pull a ribbon off a goat's tail. Cuzco was all of 200 lbs., hated kids, hated anyone walking up on his butt, and was quick as a snake. I kinda would've loved to see a contest between Cuzco and anyone--child or adult--who dared to try snatching a ribbon off his tail. I think Cuzco would've won that contest hands down. I'm not sure most horses would've even gone near that goat when he was all puffed up and ready for action!


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Damfino said:


> I'm involved in the horse world so we see loads of people making sure their horses get exactly the right amount of diet and exercise to keep them lean and muscular.


Major pet peeve for me! People who are overweight riding a small horse. There is a lot of that in the smaller riding breeds especially with some Arabs and Quarter Horses. Riding is great exercise and if you want to do it when you are not thin, make sure you have a horse who can carry you! A friend of mine who was a professional groom saw one lady throw out the backs of several of her horses because they were too small, but she just kept on getting new ones when the others became unable to be ridden.(headsmash)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Okey dokie! A peeve of mine is newbies saying "im ready to GIVE UP!" Oh my LORD! Please, if a tiny little thing is making you want to get rid of your goats, then you may not be cut out for owning animals! K, that's all I got to say about that...


----------



## Tanya

A pet peeve I have. When people have guests over on your property that let their kids loose on your goats. It peeves me off when you warn them the goats will stab you with their horns. And their kids get jabbed and they cant understand why you wont lock the goats up.


----------



## Sfgwife

MAJOR peeve today.... mama wanting to help but NEVER listening to what i ask her to do or how to do it. ;(. We spent hours yesterday cutting and liming cukes for pickles. This mornin i asked her to just run water over them to rinse. She scrubbed. Now i have half relish type pieces and half discs. Ugh! And there really is NO way to separate it easily. So. Pretty much a case of cukes may as well have been made into relish. And she wonders why i prefer to do things like this myself. I was nice and gently asked on the next to please just dunk them in the water and pull them out. We will see how it goes....


----------



## luvmyherd

I never had problems like that with my mom but my mother-in-law would never let me do *anything *(in my own kitchen or hers) without telling me her way and making sure to let me know her way was better.
If she caught me whipping fresh cream for a Holiday dessert I would always hear, *I *have* Coolwhip!!!*


----------



## Sfgwife

luvmyherd said:


> I never had problems like that with my mom but my mother-in-law would never let me do *anything *(in my own kitchen or hers) without telling me her way and making sure to let me know her way was better.
> If she caught me whipping fresh cream for a Holiday dessert I would always hear, *I *have* Coolwhip!!!*


Hahahha oh i get that alllll the time as well. I just ignore her most of the time... but some days she catches me in a mood and it is on lol! Her thing is butter and salt and tons of it in EVERYTHING. i have learned to just say salt your own food and leave the pots alone. She used to sneak and add them to my food on the stove (mama lives just up the hill from us and comes for dinner a lot of nights) and i had many big nasty fits. She has stopped sneaking in stuff in my pots after three years. But it took me hiding the salt shakers and putting the butter in the back of the fridge for months. No matter what i cook she will say every.single.time you did not put any butter or salt in this. My reply is yes i did but you cannot taste it because it is meant to help season and not clog my arteries or make me swell like a hot air balloon.


----------



## luvmyherd

Mine would never advocate salt or butter.
I would be Mrs. Dash and Margarine. *It's made with yogurt!!!!*
If I try to tell her we only eat real food she just looks terribly confused.


----------



## Sfgwife

luvmyherd said:


> Mine would never advocate salt or butter.
> I would be Mrs. Dash and Margarine. *It's made with yogurt!!!!*
> If I try to tell her we only eat real food she just looks terribly confused.


Hahhaha! Mine would die if i used those things. She even grumbles when i add olive oil to a pan for something like searing veggies or meat instead of butter. It is a sacrelige to her lol! Tonight we had take out italian. She got baked ziti and it came with bread. I kid you not... i bet she put almost three TABLEspoons of butter on this 3x3 piece of bread. Yuck!

Hubby was in the army so we lived in places with a varied community. We eat lots of different ethnicities of foods. Holy cow when it is not a southern dish you would think she sprouted another head or three lol! And we eat a LOT of not southern foods in this house. And enjoy them all! I made a middle eastern dish last week that we had not had in a long time.... it was simply schwarma spiced goat meat, spiced rice with green peas in it. The look on her face was priceless and she even will eat goat occasionally if it is in ground form. I also had stuffed grape leaves and homemade hummus and homemade pita bread. Paul, our son and i were very happy with it. Mama not so much. She had leftovers.

Any kind of meat or meatless hand pie is also out for her. Weirdo.


----------



## Damfino

Wait... I get that butter is a southern thing, but then so is Crisco and most of all bacon grease. My mom always kept bacon grease by the stove and fried practically everything in it just like her Mississippi-bred mother before her. But this was never a pet peeve of mine. I love stuff fried in bacon grease and I love butter! Crisco not so much. I prefer lard.


----------



## Sfgwife

Damfino said:


> Wait... I get that butter is a southern thing, but then so is Crisco and most of all bacon grease. My mom always kept bacon grease by the stove and fried practically everything in it just like her Mississippi-bred mother before her. But this was never a pet peeve of mine. I love stuff fried in bacon grease and I love butter! Crisco not so much. I prefer lard.


Lol yes! There IS a place for all of those in my kitchen just not every single day and not unholy amounts of it. . When things are dripping with it and it coats my mouth... nope nope nope. Hahaahaha.


----------



## luvmyherd

Sfgwife said:


> When things are dripping with it and it coats my mouth


I refer to that as feeling like my mouth has been laminated.

I am not from the south nor any of my family. But there is always a jar of bacon fat by the stove. I find that brushing it on the pan adds just enough flavor without overwhelming the rest of the food. (I do remember basting my eggs in bacon drippings but that is a little too much for me now.) My son has access to grass fed pig and renders lard for us. It far surpasses anything from the store.
Now my father just loved butter. Though when margarine in a tub, that was always *soft*, hit the market he was all over that. (We were also convinced that it was healthier.) My mom would grill a sandwich in butter and then he would insist that she put on more. If she told him it had been cooked in plenty of butter he would scold her and tell her to butter it anyway. They did go back to real butter the last decade or so of their lives.


----------



## Sfgwife

luvmyherd said:


> I refer to that as feeling like my mouth has been laminated.
> 
> I am not from the south nor any of my family. But there is always a jar of bacon fat by the stove. I find that brushing it on the pan adds just enough flavor without overwhelming the rest of the food. (I do remember basting my eggs in bacon drippings but that is a little too much for me now.) My son has access to grass fed pig and renders lard for us. It far surpasses anything from the store.
> Now my father just loved butter. Though when margarine in a tub, that was always *soft*, hit the market he was all over that. (We were also convinced that it was healthier.) My mom would grill a sandwich in butter and then he would insist that she put on more. If she told him it had been cooked in plenty of butter he would scold her and tell her to butter it anyway. They did go back to real butter the last decade or so of their lives.


We leave the butter on the counter. . It needs be salted butter or it will go rancid fast. We raise our own pigs and yes i love their lard!


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet Peeve. People who ask for help then argue against your advice because it wasn't what they wanted to hear


----------



## Boers4ever

Yes! Or people that ask for advice and then don't take it seriously. Or laughs at it. Drives me crazy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im Native American and my mother is from the deep South. My father raised Native on an Oklahoma farm. I didnt know food was not cooked in lard/butter /or bacon grease for over 1/2 my life. Then I studied natural medicine..I halted all margerine( 1 chemical compound away from being plastic). Ill take.the natural fats anyday over GMO or any other chemical. Oh...my Moms 93. Lol lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Sfgwife said:


> I also had stuffed grape leaves and homemade hummus and homemade pita bread.


Mmm that sounds absolutely delicious! I made some hummus on the 4th of July, it filled 3 of these containers








And we have eaten 1 1/2 already LOL!! My son took a lot to his job for lunch (he builds fences, so e gets pretty hungry!) to share with his friend, who had never tried it before! He came back with an empty container!



Goatzrule said:


> Pet Peeve. People who ask for help then argue against your advice because it wasn't what they wanted to hear


Yes! I help A LOT of people, and this one particular family has 2 goats with broken legs after I told them to board that spot up because I knew it would happen, they keep 2 goats in a space so small I can touch each wall when I spread my arms, and their lamb was shipped in from North Dakota and hasn't even gotten up because it is WAY too hot down here for her! Poor things! And then they call me and ask for help! I don't go to their house because one of their goats in the past had CL, and I'm not bringing that to my herd.


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im Native American and my mother is from the deep South. My father raised Native on an Oklahoma farm. I didnt know food was not cooked in lard/butter /or bacon grease for over 1/2 my life. Then I studied natural medicine..I halted all margerine( 1 chemical compound away from being plastic). Ill take.the natural fats anyday over GMO or any other chemical. Oh...my Moms 93. Lol lol


Being vegetarian, i do not do any butter, margerine, oil or animal fat. I like steaming my food. I do like making my fish with fresh cream. The only dairy I will eat. I poach my eggs and will eat hard boiled.


----------



## Goatzrule

@Nigerian dwarf goat 
I have the same problem with one of my 4H families. I adore the kids but I just cant help them anymore. They ask for advice after its too late. At the fairs they are known as the family with the malnourished animals. Too many animals on too small of a property. Regularly losing kids, feeding them homemade grain that has no nutrients. Wont feed them minerals, against my advice. Drives me insane and makes my relationship with them hard.


----------



## Goatzrule

Ive been at a tough point with this family. Do you confront them about their practices and risk losing your friend? Do you sit back and let them slowly kill their animals


----------



## ksalvagno

Goatzrule said:


> Ive been at a tough point with this family. Do you confront them about their practices and risk losing your friend? Do you sit back and let them slowly kill their animals


That is a hard one. How much of a friend are they?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goatzrule said:


> Do you confront them about their practices and risk losing your friend?


Ive known them forever. We are great friends. I still tell them their animals are in rough shape though, but they would rather listen to the people that show majors, and low-key abuse their animals vs me.


----------



## happybleats

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I still tell them their animals are in rough shape though, but they would rather listen to the people that show majors, and low-key abuse their animals vs me.


They say a picture is worth 1000 words..Maybe print a few pictures of healthy looking goats in her breed to show what hers should look like.


----------



## Oliveoil

Could you please define low key abuse? Just curious about what you are refering to.


----------



## Sfgwife

Yum! And that is too fun y on the friend nommin too!


----------



## Tanya

Here in SA if your friend dont listen you take action. Abuse of any kind is just not on. Friends or not. If they dont listen they dont keep their animals.


----------



## Goatzrule

ksalvagno said:


> That is a hard one. How much of a friend are they?


They are almost family to me.


----------



## MellonFriend

In my opinion, if I had a friend and they saw that I was doing something wrong, I would want them to correct me. It would matter how you went about it. Don't be judgmental or mean, but if you were courteous and kindly showed them what they were doing wrong, I think that that is the duty of good friends. To help each other learn and grow.


----------



## Ranger1

Goatzrule said:


> They are almost family to me.


"Family" should be able to take a bit of helpful criticism from. Try to come across more as questioning than judging.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, I saw this kind of thing with my family. Not only did she ignore our experience but would post things on FB that made it sound like she was teaching us how to properly raise goats. She insisted that their land was so much better than ours that they did not need to give mineral supplements. She would not provide hay because they had such diverse browse that their diet was balanced. I would weep every time she posted that another kid had died of "hypothermia". That was the go-to for losing most of their babies.
I am happy to say that she got it together and started giving them good grass hay along with their browse and various supplements. But it was never because of anything I said or did but things she *learned*.


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats so difficult @luvmyherd 
When they lost their last kids in the winter I sat down and talked to them. Too many pots on the stove. Her kids are brilliant and could easily be better showmen than me. Their last death of an animal I was warned about in advanced by another friend before I went over and tried to save it. That last few times just really made me sour. I have talked to her about biosecurity so many times but it will never stick. You cant teach someone who doesn't want to learn, unfortunately. 
Ive been tempted to casually mention that the other families refer to her farm as the people with the malnourished animals but I dont want her to take it hard. Just needs some sort of motivation to improve things.


----------



## Goats Rock

Maybe they need to "take it hard". Killing animals through stubbornness and stupidity is wrong. If they won't listen to a friend, maybe a humane officer could get through to them. Imagine the pain of an animal slowly starving to death or dying of a preventable infection. Not having fresh water. I'm sorry, but if someone will not care for animals the right way, they should not have them. A bullet would be more humane than slowly starving.


----------



## Goatzrule

A year or two ago our state was presented with a bill that would mean everyone would register their animals. If they end up having too many deaths per year or two years a state vet would come out and investigate. I understand those opposed believe that the government is overstepping but I also believe that it could possibly help prevent things like these


----------



## Goatzrule

Here is the link, I know goats are easier to keep many of on a smaller space but when you start factoring in the horses than things start to get tight


----------



## Sfgwife

My peeve today is more of a whine lol! I made this recipe yesterday. https://cheesemaking.com/collections/recipes/products/belper-knolle-recipe This mornin i finished it.... and it must age. Ugh! I did add some dill in and put a bit in the fridge for now. It is sooooo good! But i left more than half to age like a good lil girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Goatzrule. I read your posts. And it seems ( through your words) that everyone has exhausted all avenues of getting through to these people. They are the problem with their animals. To me its time to forget the friendship and protect the goats. Contact the authorities and remain anonymous. If you are not part of the solution..you are a part of the killing.
The authorities are trained and able to handle this situation. Maybe you could be willing to help restore the animals once they are removed. The animals dont have a voice. You do.


----------



## Goatzrule

I have been thinking about this a lot. I want to report it but don't know if they would do anything but even then it might be a good wake up call.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

@Oliveoil by low key abuse I am mostly referring to a family who's goat was attacked by a dog and they used gorilla glue to close the gaping wounds up. Then brought the goat to show who's leg was 2x the size it should be and got 3rd place...

Same family will beat their show animals. I don't mean like a little pop on the nose or side. I mean they punch the goat in the nose repeatedly. Once they knocked out a tooth. It kills me to see it, so that is why our family stopped with market shows.

another family was in a pen right next to my daughter and the dad gave his daughter a steiroid shot for the goat. She knew because the dad told the daughter "here take this steiroid and give it to (insert goat name)"

the person who was helping my daughters with their market wethers gave them a steiroid to give them. Of course we told him we aren't using it and he was offended, but personally I don't stand for cheating, especially in an organization that is supposed to teach leadership, responsibilities, and animal husbandry. 
Sorry, I just won't stand for it.


----------



## Goats Rock

Wow, if that's low key, what is full abuse? Yikes, I had no idea they were that brutal! What a terrible role model for children. (The steroid person).


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @Oliveoil by low key abuse I am mostly referring to a family who's goat was attacked by a dog and they used gorilla glue to close the gaping wounds up. Then brought the goat to show who's leg was 2x the size it should be and got 3rd place...
> 
> Same family will beat their show animals. I don't mean like a little pop on the nose or side. I mean they punch the goat in the nose repeatedly. Once they knocked out a tooth. It kills me to see it, so that is why our family stopped with market shows.
> 
> another family was in a pen right next to my daughter and the dad gave his daughter a steiroid shot for the goat. She knew because the dad told the daughter "here take this steiroid and give it to (insert goat name)"
> 
> the person who was helping my daughters with their market wethers gave them a steiroid to give them. Of course we told him we aren't using it and he was offended, but personally I don't stand for cheating, especially in an organization that is supposed to teach leadership, responsibilities, and animal husbandry.
> Sorry, I just won't stand for it.


Oh my gosh, i just about cried from reading that. I could never even think about beating them, i know they can be handfuls sometimes but that gives no right to hurt them, i could never live with myself if i did that. That is just plain horrifying, the poor animals.. just plain heartbreaking.. But that's just my opinion/rant for the day.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Iluvlilly! said:


> Oh my gosh, i just about cried from reading that.


I cried when I heard about it! Some people have no business owning animals.

We were at the Auction barn today, and a horse came through there  If you don't know, that horse is going to a kill pen. Poor baby, I was crying (crying right now), most of the women were crying, and a few men had teary eyes. 
I'm sorry, but it's different when a cow goes to a slaughterhouse vs when a horse goes. The horse was skinny and had a broken tail. I wanted to buy her, but horses are so expensive... And she needed some extra care. I feel so bad that nobody bought her. But I'm sure they are in the same situation as me. Just don't have enough time or money to care for horses. How could somebody send a horse to auction? Again, some people have no business with animals


----------



## Boers4ever

I agree. That's terrible. I could never put up with that. If I saw some one doing that I would make sure they were stopped and disqualified. And as for the abuse, I would make them sorry they ever even bought the goats. Oops now you got me all worked up!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Small town, so they are a big name. Nobody can go against them. They were disqualified from a bunch of majors, but never in the county shows.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Oh! And the abusers aren't the family friends! The family friends get info from them


----------



## Tanya

This is why I run my small rescue centre.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I cried when I heard about it! Some people have no business owning animals.
> 
> We were at the Auction barn today, and a horse came through there  If you don't know, that horse is going to a kill pen. Poor baby, I was crying (crying right now), most of the women were crying, and a few men had teary eyes.
> I'm sorry, but it's different when a cow goes to a slaughterhouse vs when a horse goes. The horse was skinny and had a broken tail. I wanted to buy her, but horses are so expensive... And she needed some extra care. I feel so bad that nobody bought her. But I'm sure they are in the same situation as me. Just don't have enough time or money to care for horses. How could somebody send a horse to auction? Again, some people have no business with animals


Oh wow that is so sad I completely agree with you that some people shouldn't own animals. The poor horse, and that is why i can't go to an auction sale.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tanya said:


> This is why I run my small rescue centre.


:ty:So glad you do!! I have thought about it a lot but i might do it when im on my own, any pointers?


----------



## Goats Rock

Running a rescue is expensive. Before one starts, you have to decide how many you can support, wether it be gerbils up to horses. Have a vet onboard, get outside financing, you need helpers, and room, feed, transportation, time and lots of patience. Also an endgame. What if they are too far gone or not save able. How will they be humanely put down? Where will the carcass go? 

What are the regulations in your area? I am not trying to disuade you, but so many good hearted people with great intentions try to rescue the world and end up with too many animals that they can't care for and the animal is in worse shape than they were in the place they had to be rescued from.


----------



## Damfino

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I'm sorry, but it's different when a cow goes to a slaughterhouse vs when a horse goes.


I've been a horse owner and horse lover all my life but I've never understood this one. I believe horses and cattle both belong on the menu, but both deserve fair and humane treatment on the way there. Giving horses special status is one of my pet peeves... far too much good meat goes to waste when horses can't be rendered. Nevertheless, no animal should ever be abused or neglected even if its destination is to a dog bowl or somebody's dinner plate.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Goats Rock said:


> Running a rescue is expensive. Before one starts, you have to decide how many you can support, wether it be gerbils up to horses. Have a vet onboard, get outside financing, you need helpers, and room, feed, transportation, time and lots of patience. Also an endgame. What if they are too far gone or not save able. How will they be humanely put down? Where will the carcass go?
> 
> What are the regulations in your area? I am not trying to disuade you, but so many good hearted people with great intentions try to rescue the world and end up with too many animals that they can't care for and the animal is in worse shape than they were in the place they had to be rescued from.


Okay thank you for helping me understand all that Im not sure about the regulations..:shrug: You are in no way dissuading me! I want to learn as much as i can before i jump in!


----------



## happybleats

Today's pet peeve

When someone on fb comments on a polical view point you have on your own page to start an argument. Nope. Not having that! My page, my point of view. 

I read lots of post I whole heartily disagree with. I either scroll on by or remove myself from following that persons. Ok. Done..for now lol


----------



## Jessica84

happybleats said:


> Today's pet peeve
> 
> When someone on fb comments on a polical view point you have on your own page to start an argument. Nope. Not having that! My page, my point of view.
> 
> I read lots of post I whole heartily disagree with. I either scroll on by or remove myself from following that persons. Ok. Done..for now lol


People get unfriended and blocked doing that. I agree my page, my views, my beliefs. It's one thing if it is something that is untrue and someone corrects it, well unless it's a funny thing, you know what I mean on those  but I won't be belittled over something I believe in and I won't have my other FB friends bullied over it. Not everyone is going to agree with me and that's fine! We want, vote, and believe in what WE think is best for US. If I can pass someone else's post that I don't agree with they can show me the same respect.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Damfino said:


> I've been a horse owner and horse lover all my life but I've never understood this one. I believe horses and cattle both belong on the menu, but both deserve fair and humane treatment on the way there. Giving horses special status is one of my pet peeves... far too much good meat goes to waste when horses can't be rendered. Nevertheless, no animal should ever be abused or neglected even if its destination is to a dog bowl or somebody's dinner plate.


I understand that some cultures do eat horse meat, but to me, that horse really wasn't in horrible condition. I think that's what upset me. When you have animals, you need to be prepared for accidents to happen, you can't just sell it when one little thing goes wrong.


----------



## Goatzrule

Damfino said:


> I've been a horse owner and horse lover all my life but I've never understood this one. I believe horses and cattle both belong on the menu, but both deserve fair and humane treatment on the way there. Giving horses special status is one of my pet peeves... far too much good meat goes to waste when horses can't be rendered. Nevertheless, no animal should ever be abused or neglected even if its destination is to a dog bowl or somebody's dinner plate.


I agree with this. And making it so the horses have to ship to Canada or Mexico is not fair to the horses. Theres only so many pet homes now I don't think they should start farming them for meat but putting a drain into the horses that are already here would be helpful. I see a lot of people reach for the too far gone cases when two or three rehab able cases pass them by onto the transport truck.


----------



## Damfino

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I understand that some cultures do eat horse meat, but to me, that horse really wasn't in horrible condition. I think that's what upset me. When you have animals, you need to be prepared for accidents to happen, you can't just sell it when one little thing goes wrong.


Well, it shouldn't have been in horrible condition any more than a cow, sheep, goat, or chicken should be in horrible condition when it reaches the sale barn. It's unfortunate that sale barns allow sick, injured, and even dying animals through because it's inhumane. Animals should be required to pass a health inspection in order to go through a sale barn, and they should always, always come with permanent ID already in place. I was disgusted when I saw employees tagging goats at a sale barn. The whole purpose of scrapies tags is to identify the place of origin in order to track a disease outbreak. If the "place of origin" is the sale barn, no one will be able to trace where the disease actually started, and this defeats the whole purpose of the scrapies program. It also makes it way too easy for someone to steal goats and take them to sale for a quick profit. Each and every animal should already be tagged, tattooed, or microchipped and the identification matched to the owner.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have a rescue horse. She was severly beaten , starved, and they melted her tail. Its taken years to earn her trust..put her in good condition..and get her to act relaxed with humans. It took months to get her to enter a shed and eat. Took 2 hours for me to get her to load up. 
Im very partial and protective of Gypsy. Shes a full blood Morgan. Buautiful little girl. No words can describe how I feel about the inhuman creeps that did that to her. Ive been trained to protect myself.
I would love to use them as a sparring challenger. That being said..I believe all Gods Creatures need respect & care from the human being. If not..the human needs to recieve the same neglect.or abuse.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

My vet scolded me for not having scrapies tags because he doesn't want me to get in trouble!! If they end up tracing the goat back to you if it has scrapies, you can get in serious trouble even if you didn't put the tag in! (now that I'm thinking about it, I should get that done LOL!)


----------



## Damfino

Scrapie, if I remember correctly, is contracted at birth from placental fluids, so if a goat ended up with scrapie it SHOULD be traced back to you/your farm. That's the entire point. I don't think you'd get in trouble for having scrapie (although they would require your goats to be culled which of course would be horrible and probably worse than anything else that could happen), but you might get in trouble for not putting tags/tattoos in before you sold them. It's a pretty rare disease and is mostly eradicated from goats the U.S. They don't want it cropping up again since it's zoonotic. Hence the name "scrapie eradication program."


----------



## Jessica84

Damfino said:


> Well, it shouldn't have been in horrible condition any more than a cow, sheep, goat, or chicken should be in horrible condition when it reaches the sale barn. It's unfortunate that sale barns allow sick, injured, and even dying animals through because it's inhumane. Animals should be required to pass a health inspection in order to go through a sale barn, and they should always, always come with permanent ID already in place. I was disgusted when I saw employees tagging goats at a sale barn. The whole purpose of scrapies tags is to identify the place of origin in order to track a disease outbreak. If the "place of origin" is the sale barn, no one will be able to trace where the disease actually started, and this defeats the whole purpose of the scrapies program. It also makes it way too easy for someone to steal goats and take them to sale for a quick profit. Each and every animal should already be tagged, tattooed, or microchipped and the identification matched to the owner.


The scrapies at the sale yard part:
The sale yard is (or better be) keeping the sellers information that goes along with the tag they are giving the animal. If one ends up being positive then hopefully the seller kept track of what goat got what tag. 
I just don't get why people don't just buy their own though. It is up to $2 a tag here and I did take advantage of it one time on a large buck and I didn't have help to hold him and tag him. But the people that come in with 30 animals and they all need a tag just baffles me. Well I guess unless it's a old lady or something then I totally get it but no one here seems to have their own tags.


----------



## Tanya

Nikita, my daughter lives on a horse farm that rescues horses, pigs and dogs. They train the horses to become awesome therapy horses. Chevani gets lessons there. The pigs are all ones that people baught as piglets and when they get bigger cant handle them. The dogs are abandoned at the gate. From puppies to old ones. They are always rehabilitated to become working dogs. In other words when a teail is run the dogs accompany the riders for protection as well ad gaurds for the horses. They have two beautiful old men there that will live out their last few years in comfort.
My rescue is funded by my own pocket. The vet I work with is fantastic. He does my cases for 50% because I advertise his services on my property and with every rehoming. We are restricted to only a limited amount of animals. If my animals get a contageous dsease and it cannot be fixef, we euthenase and cremate. I have memory wall. All my animals are remembered with their personality. Horses here are not meat animals. They are work animals. If they do end up at a slaughter house, the SPCA and Animal anti cruelty league inspects the animal. If it can be rescued it is.


----------



## Aozora

My huge pet peeve is Craiglist folks trying to get a deal, and not taking no for an answer. I have pastured, organically-fed, heritage meat birds up for sale for $20. You can't find these in stores, much less for that price. Here's the conversation I had yesterday.

Her: Can you do $15?
Me: No, sorry.
Her: Can you do $18?
Me: Organic food is expensive. No, sorry.
Her: I live 2 hours away. If I come, can I get a discount?
Me: No, sorry.
Her: Well, they're too expensive. Someone sells them for $10.
Me: Go buy from them, then. Sorry.

Also, I call no way on organic, pastured, heritage birds for $10. That's just losing money. This after I had given her my address.... I had a sleepless night last night moving at every sound to make sure she wasn't coming to try to steal them. You never know with people from Craigslist!


----------



## luvmyherd

It seems that everyone wants to sell junk for premium prices (I am not talking about your birds; I am talking about junk) while wanting to buy the best quality for nothing.


----------



## Goats Rock

Flies, again. I hate flies. When they bite me, I really hate them! (sorry, just had to rant a second!)


----------



## luvmyherd

I just do not understand flies at all. Why do they feel the need to buzz around my bangs? Or land on my arms and legs!! We keep bees and they do not bother us while we are eating but; even if we put out something attractive for the flies; they prefer to buzz in our faces.
We just built a new deck and we like to eat out there. But we are already planning to screen it in because of the flies.


----------



## Goats Rock

I got back at the flies. I have a head lamp with a red light. After dark last night, I shopvac ed lots of flies! LOL They are stupid at night. I usually start the shop vaccing process earlier, but have been too busy. Die flies die! (insert evil laugh!) ha ha ha


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whatever works! And you have PLENTY to choose from. Sounds neat to.me! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Goatzrule

Selling things is hard. People feel they are entitled to get things for cheap.


----------



## Goats Rock

This is more a pest peeve. I have a little doe that loves to lick the back of my knee when I am trying to bottle feed the other kids. (I wear shorts, my legs are all banged up from hay, hooves, etc) Anyway, the tickle factor is a 10 on a scale of 1-9 with 1 being tolerable! 

She would make a great tormentor. Middle Ages torture devices have nothing on her little tongue! 
:ahh::nod::heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

Goats Rock said:


> This is more a pest peeve. I have a little doe that loves to lick the back of my knee when I am trying to bottle feed the other kids. (I wear shorts, my legs are all banged up from hay, hooves, etc) Anyway, the tickle factor is a 10 on a scale of 1-9 with 1 being tolerable!
> 
> She would make a great tormentor. Middle Ages torture devices have nothing on her little tongue!
> :ahh::nod::heehee:


Lol!! I have really long hair and my goats love to come up behind me and nibble at the ends. It drives me crazy! My hairdresser doesn't like it either! I always forget to put it up so I guess this ones on me.


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve is people who buy too many animals for their property size. 80 goats and 3 horses on 2 acres is way too much. Know your limit. Look at your zoning laws before you get the animal. And listen to the zoning laws. See people rehoming the animal because they didn't take the zoning laws seriously


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goatzrule said:


> Pet peeve is people who buy too many animals for their property size. 80 goats and 3 horses on 2 acres is way too much. Know your limit. Look at your zoning laws before you get the animal. And listen to the zoning laws. See people rehoming the animal because they didn't take the zoning laws seriously


How many goats an acre is good would you say?


----------



## luvmyherd

Goatzrule said:


> Pet peeve is people who buy too many animals for their property size. 80 goats and 3 horses on 2 acres is way too much. Know your limit. Look at your zoning laws before you get the animal. And listen to the zoning laws. See people rehoming the animal because they didn't take the zoning laws seriously


I learned the hard way (our zoning laws are really no help) by letting too many of my goats breed and having too many successful birthings (lots of twins, triplets and a set of quads) one year. The over crowding caused a serious cocci outbreak. 
*But!* I *did* learn from my experience.


----------



## luvmyherd

My latest Pet Peeve (remember, I am visiting Arkansas) is.............................................









*FIRE ANTS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## toth boer goats

Ouch


----------



## Goatzrule

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How many goats an acre is good would you say?


I cant say for sure and your land and house/barn set up does seem to play a part in it. I think determining it is being realistic, are the goats living comfortably both in their shelter and in their yard? I see the biggest overcrowding with nigerians, yes they are smaller but they still need space. My state extension put out space guidelines and I give it to any of my new 4H kids who might be at risk of overcrowding


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

pet peeve: Cheerio, one of my goats! 

What a little turd! Usually she will slip out of the pen so i can put the lead on her and take her to the milk stand, but today, i had to "tackle" her because she wouldn't cooperate, and then she scraped me against the fence, so i pulled her away, and she JUMPED into the full wheel barrow, and knocked it over! im 14! Im only 100 pounds, and shes 90! What the heck lol! Whats was her problem! She got a nice pop on the nose today! So now i have a beautiful gash on my leg! Lets hope shes better for me in the morning!


----------



## Calistar

My pet peeve lately is "WeLl You'Re ThE oNe wHo WanTed aLL tHoSe aNiMaLs!"

I get it ALL the time and I don't understand it! I don't complain about my animals. I work my butt off to keep my animals happy and provided for, that's just a fact, but I'm never grumpy or irritable about it. I KNOW I wanted all those animals, idiot! But if I mention the high cost of hay, or tell my coworkers that I'm not going anywhere this summer because I have to stay home and milk goats, or tell my neighbor that I'm wiped out today because I hand-sheared all my sheep by myself the previous day...."Well you're the one who wanted all those animals!"

Like, why would you even say that? When my coworker complains to me about having to take time off to attend a parent-teacher meeting, do I tell her "Well you're the one who wanted to have all those kids!" When my neighbor mentions the traffic on his most recent trip, do I tell him "Well you're the one who wanted to go on vacation!" No, I don't, because that's irrelevant and rude! It's just a drag to hear it all the time. Most recently was from a neighbor whose wife also has a herd of goats...like really? Arghhhh!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

yeah, i think its rude, and uncalled for as well. I have learned who i can talk to about animals, because most people dont understand what im saying anyways LOL! 

Like today, i called my friend because i was excited about a feed change im making, because i havent changed the feed routine in 2 years!! (Im gonna start a thread here as well, because i am excited!) So i wanted to talk about it with someone I knew would understand! And she did! and gave me a few ideas! She has cows, not goats, but still she understood! 
Imagine if i would have called any of my other friends LOL! They wouldnt understand a word i was saying!


----------



## Boers4ever

Ugh I feel you! I have a little problem goat too. None of my school friends understand goats at all. We’ll be sitting in the lunch crowd and I’ll just casually mention my herd of Boers. They’ll stare at me like I just grew a second head!! Then they’ll quickly change the subject. So annoying but also kinda funny!


----------



## luvmyherd

Calistar said:


> "Well you're the one who wanted to have all those kids!"


Uh, people did say that to me. (I raised 5.) Like if you choose a lifestyle; you must never have anything negative to say. I think there are some people who just can't help criticizing others; especially if they are doing something slightly out of the ordinary.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My "cheerio"..is named Frosting. She can drive me right up the wall. All the does will go to the right pasture...not Frosting...going the other direction..looking for food. All my girls will come running..not.Frosting..
She stays behind...looking for.more forage...until I shake the feed. Then its a miracle...she out runs the girls..straight to that feed can. Just walk next to me...loving on me..my BFF...
Until the food is gone...them back to.being the mischievous Queen.


----------



## Tanya

Pet peeve. Whoever started thos Rona. I wish you get itchy balls and develope fish hooks on your finger nails. I started the symptoms all over again.
Come on doctors do a Marie Curie and find a darned vaccine already.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh Tanya! I am so sorry. My ant bites seem minimal in comparison.


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve: can't remember if I said this one before but...when I'm told sarcastically by non goat owners, "how did goats ever survive without you.?" Just burns me up when they think goats are just toss and watch animals.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tanya..Im so sorry. Get over this covid 19 ...ops2:
Luvmyherd...Geez fire ants are awful! So sorry. Your feet look so painful. :imsorry:

Happybleats..yes its hard to tolerate shear stupidity. I agree. People...please THINK before you open that pie hole!:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## Sfgwife

Pet peeve today.... if you think your "billy" is going into heat you PROBABLY do not NEED to be breeding anything. Oye! And when someone... me.... calls you out on the stupidity do not think that i will shut my mouth quickly.

Or another one this mornin that i saw on a fb goat group too.... several nigi/pigmy does and doelings runnin amok and this BIG ober mixed buck in with them... uhhhh get his arse out of there now right now! Him being agressive at the feed dish is a small bit of your worries.

Ugh people today! I should go clean my house and then knit. I must not be let free reign of my mouth today it seems.

Plus too also..... the deer are in my garden having a smorgasbord... paul's "deer deterrant" is NOT working. Lol


















, the jerkeys went for ANOTHER walkabout this mornin. That is only a third of the drive....


----------



## Goatzrule

I cant stand bucks and does being called billys and nannys. Where did those terms come from and can they go back where they came from. 
The facebook posts that say "dont comment hate" ....because you know youre doing something dumb that will get hated on for.


----------



## Tanya

I will kick this Rona in da butt. 

We call fire ants red ants here. Those bites look very painful. Blessing prayers to you.

I hate people who come here and call my goats by puckering their lips and clicking at them. They are goats not dogs.


----------



## luvmyherd

These are black ants with a red butt. It was so stupid of me. I knew they were around and was being very careful. My sister (who lives here in Arkansas) had walked across the yard barefoot. I had sandals on and walked right where she had walked and lo, I felt pain, looked down and my feet were covered with ants!!!!!!








Kick that virus's butt girl!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Those are so painful. I hope you are not allergic to the venom. It can be such a nasty. Maybe they thought the sandals were the enemy! I hope your feet feel better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Goatzrule said:


> I cant stand bucks and does being called billys and nannys. Where did those terms come from and can they go back where they came from.
> The facebook posts that say "dont comment hate" ....because you know youre doing something dumb that will get hated on for.


This explains a lot, see link. 
https://coloradosheepngoats.wordpress.com/tag/is-a-male-goat-a-billy-or-a-buck/


----------



## happybleats

Goatzrule said:


> I cant stand bucks and does being called billys and nannys.


I remember there was a post on here some time back about this and some one said..difference between Buck and Billy..$$$$ lol

But I admit..im a buck and doe kind of gal,


----------



## Goatzrule

happybleats said:


> I remember there was a post on here some time back about this and some one said..difference between Buck and Billy..$$$$ lol
> 
> But I admit..im a buck and doe kind of gal,


Thats actually smart. I can see this


----------



## toth boer goats

I prefer Bucks and Does as well.


----------



## luvmyherd

I refer to them as Bucks and Does out of habit now. I remember in the 80's reading an article in the Dairy Goat Guide about how we needed to improve the image of goats by not using the antiquated Billy and Nanny. Though it does not really bother me; it just sounds strange now after all these years.


----------



## Goats Rock

Today's peeve: people that do not want you to disbud kids. I had a kid sold (word only) to a family that insisted I leave the horns alone. 
They have a couple other horned goats, so this made sense, sort of. 
One of the horned goats head butted them. So they had both goats surgically dehorned. (They never told me this). Now they want me to dehorn a 3 month old buck kid. I'm selling him as a buck, to be wethered. Now he will end up at the sale because they don't want a $50 horned kid. (His horn base is really big, he's a full blooded saanen). 
Live and learn.


----------



## happybleats

Ugh how frustrating. I have a customer who wants horn left on. I have them pay in full. If they back out. There loss. Horned dairy goats are hard to sell.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes! Everything should be written. It really sticks the world we live in currently where people go back on their word and rely on the other person to fix everything. I learned to never change your practice, if they don't like what you offer than they will go somewhere else


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I sell as God gave me. Boys are intact..Horns are on. If You want any different..after You pay ! You can take them to YOUR VET..and You can change them any way You like.


----------



## Tanya

Moers I agree. Sadly I have rescued the results of those changes imposed on Gods creatures by uncaring vets. Many of them are not pretty.


----------



## Totesmgoats

The first goat management book I read had a full page about why saying "Billy" or "Nanny" was actually considered derogatory and were terms that should never be used, so it's definitely interesting to see the... diversity... in opinions haha
:reading:


----------



## Sfgwife

So today the big peeve for me. Ugh! 

So we ordered straws to ai the heifer. Everything came to my vet fine. Yesterday i got an invoice from him.. $111. So i ask why cause i know i have not not had bills not paid from him coming and thinkin this can ONLY be to return the tank... but when i ordered the tank was prepaid right. Yep. Yes it was for that. I said it should have come with a prepaid label for you. He said all that was with it was a tinny slip sayin tank would be picked up in 1-4 day.... but not that it was prepaid. So i contact the seller of the straws to see about a refund. She is snarky amd just on the i did my part releasing your straws and getting them there and your vet should have known it was prepaid and i am done with you. Oh my good gravies i am PISSED! My vet said that in his 6 years of doing ai he has never had a prepaid shipping tank come to him. So now i gotta pay the return fee again?!?! I am NOT mad at my vet and do not want to tell him about the nasty lady because there was not a word on his lil slip sayin it was prepaid. I even asked her for the storage company name and city so i could google for the number to talk to them. She paid them the shipping so i know it will come from them. But now she is not responding to emails. 

Also... she has some nice bulls and we would probably have used her again for straws in future.... but def not now. 

Off my soapbox now... i think. ;/


----------



## Jessica84

I’m not a pro by any means but the few times I have purchased semen I have gotten a prepaid slip. Either included in the tank or they emailed it to me to print up. Email the company before you pay for anything. But shame on the seller. Yes technically they did their part and released the semen but you know a little honey goes a LONG ways! Even if she didn’t want to spend the time finding the answer for you how hard would it be to say “I’m so sorry I don’t know the answer, here’s the number to the holding place give them a call”. I am so sick of snarky people at the moment. I have my days don’t get me wrong but I really try to be a understanding person and help in whatever way I can, even when in the end it’s not much help. What did she just accomplish? Nothing but loosing a future buyer


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl

Goats Rock said:


> When you sell goats (kids, adults, whatever), go over all the care, how to feed, (especially bottle kids), bend over backwards to make sure all is well, only to have them call a week or 2 later. Their "friend" who knows everything told them all this incorrect info, now the animal is sick or dying and they want you to fix it.
> 
> Sometimes it is easier to just send the goats to the sale barn.


This!! Selling is by far the WORST


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooh right now I’m so stressed out!! So I have never had any problems with worms before. We live in East tx where it is really hot and dry in the summer. But this year it has been really cool and rainy all summer. Now I have a huge worm problem! I lost a 8 week old doeling after a blood transfusion and 4 days of coccidia and dewormer for the whole herd. Everyone had fecals and everyone had a high worm load. Now I’m sitting at the vets waiting for another fecal, but I know they all still have worms. The babies have been getting red cell for the last week. Everyone is skinny and just looking unhealthy. And School starts next week!! Ugh!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Boers4ever, Maybe post your really important parasite topic under the Health part of this site. Sounds like you need real advice and maybe someone up there will have some suggestions. I know I don't always get this far on the site if I am in a hurry and maybe others don't either. (not that anyone here does not give real advice- not meaning to offend, you all know what I mean! ).


----------



## Goatzrule

Okay, for those of you who remember my situation with the neglect from some of my 4Hers. I am finally going to do something about it. It has been a long time coming, I know. The last straw was another 4Her telling me about a baby that they let die. I remember the kid dieing but was never aware that they could have done something to save it. I got in contact to talk to them about another problem with this person and brought up their neglect so we are setting something up. I dont want them to loose their animals but there is a serious overcrowding issue, I feel if they had to downsize this would give them the ability to care for the ones they do have a lot better. I am having a hard time finding the space laws in our state but we are working with the state and county vet.


----------



## Goatzrule

Working on getting screenshots. My family has been shaming me for this, my mom has been very against making a problem of this. I dont want them to get defensive but I know it is a fine line. We will be offering them many services to help them get on track. I want to avoid getting the state vet in as much as possible. They have rejected and ignored my help in the past but now getting it on the radar of some people with more control maybe they will fully realize that this is serious.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good for you. Neglecting the animals is not ok.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goatzrule said:


> Working on getting screenshots. My family has been shaming me for this, my mom has been very against making a problem of this. I dont want them to get defensive but I know it is a fine line. We will be offering them many services to help them get on track. I want to avoid getting the state vet in as much as possible. They have rejected and ignored my help in the past but now getting it on the radar of some people with more control maybe they will fully realize that this is serious.


It may take them understanding that if they do not use the services and people that you can provide for helping them that the state vet or animal control of some sort will get involved. And that is ok! You and the people with you are only trying to help it not to get to that. These people NEED to listen and understand that their animals are badly neglected and worse things can happen if te state get involved in this mess.

As far as family goes. Do they not understand also that it looks poorly to the whole 4h club unit for this family to be involved in something like this and bring sick neglected livestock to shows? Iirc you are kinda in charge of it? Family is often our biggest nay sayers and our biggest cheer team. In the end you need to do what it takes for you to be able to sleep at night i think. But if you rely on your parents then they really need to be on board too. :/. Hopefully your family will come around soon. You are doing the right thing even though it seems very difficult right now!


----------



## Goats Rock

Doing the right thing is never easy. (It seems like!).


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

My teacher; I saw this article the other day! You should make some goat cheese! 
Me; Oh, yeah! But I only have meat goats.
Teacher; no milk?
Me: no.
Teacher: ...oh 

Person at fair: you sell them for MEAT!?!
Me: yeah? 
Person: your an awful person! Raising these animals up to trust you and then betray them!
Me: ummm, k. I don’t like it anymore than you but hey! We are farmers, Bum pa dum pum bum bum bum!

last one!

Person at show: You use pronged collars? Your choking those poor goats!
Me: no, this simply puts pressure on there necks to teach them...
Person: zones out
Me: and then you put a monkey on their back and put them in a rodeo arena!
Person: mm hmm see yah!

-but seriously! Worth $1000 a head, abuse is not an option.
-Don’t ask a question if you don’t intend on listening to the answer 
-where do you think your meat comes from?
- and there is a difference between meat, dairy, and pet goats!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thankfully I dont rely on my family. Im out on my own, but I was hoping for their approval. My mom is always guilty of saying she'll do something about ______ problem the turn against you once you start doing something about it, doesnt matter how bad the person screwed us/her over.

I do have statements from two other families who have witnessed the same thing and I could get more if I have to reach back to a year or two ago. As well as my own experience. I have pictures of some of their animals, also if anyone is able to tell a sheep condition from their fleece please message me. 
Having animals die for them is normal, and thats not okay. After losing babies last year to freezing temps, letting does kid out in the elements and they still decide to breed for the same time of year. Just grrrr, why would you do that?


----------



## Sfgwife

Goatzrule said:


> Thankfully I dont rely on my family. Im out on my own, but I was hoping for their approval. My mom is always guilty of saying she'll do something about ______ problem the turn against you once you start doing something about it, doesnt matter how bad the person screwed us/her over.
> 
> I do have statements from two other families who have witnessed the same thing and I could get more if I have to reach back to a year or two ago. As well as my own experience. I have pictures of some of their animals, also if anyone is able to tell a sheep condition from their fleece please message me.
> Having animals die for them is normal, and thats not okay. After losing babies last year to freezing temps, letting does kid out in the elements and they still decide to breed for the same time of year. Just grrrr, why would you do that?


How is this goin hon?


----------



## Sfgwife

Peeves for tnight... there are two. 

One. If i loan you things. Implements. Gadgets. Just livestock stuff.. heck even human stuff. under NO circumstances N.O.N.E... k? N.O.N.E!!! Should you send it back to me dirty!!!!! N.O.N.E!!!! And if it happens to be a thermometer that comes back with POOP ON IT.... in.the.case. you can bet yer bottom dollar that the next time i see you we WILL have words. No matter the company that we are in. Omg! I am LIVID right now. That is not the only thing that came back absolutely nasty but i think that one just pisses me off more than the rest for some reason. 

Second peeve. 
Do not collect info on things for your “paying” clients may use to help them if you have not and do not want to experience these things. They are looking for your expertise, meaning experiences in handling this situation, and it could be very very wrong. It is misleading and can actually cause a lot of harm some times.


----------



## Oliveoil

I'm a little confused on what you mean by the second pet peeve.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there Sfgwife..I agree with you 100% on things borrowed. It only take a minute to clean it up.& sterilize! 
Would you or can you explain more of #2..(comment...not ) k? Paying clients? You lost me....( that's easy..) :imok:


----------



## Sfgwife

Oliveoil said:


> I'm a little confused on what you mean by the second pet peeve.


Sorry. I think i am just cranky pants from a crummy day.


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there Sfgwife..I agree with you 100% on things borrowed. It only take a minute to clean it up.& sterilize!
> Would you or can you explain more of #2..(comment...not ) k? Paying clients? You lost me....( that's easy..) :imok:


Yea if i borrow somethin it is gonna go back nearly immaculate dangit. It sure as snot will not go back with POOP on it!!!! And poop IN the case to boot! I even sent lil alcohol wipes to wipe it off with after each use. Cause it is stored with those lil buggars for me to use lol. So really... how stinkin hard is that?!?!?!

Paying clients... no joke right? Lol! I put out feelers for comission christmas gift making for others today on fb. I got a lot of i could use a hat or scarf or socks. Several for socks. My reply... tell your loved ones you know where the perfect gift is for you. Hahhaaha. Cause no i was not sayin i was gifting the things. I was pretty clear in that the weather is cooling a d i have time for some COMISSION gift items for loved ones.


----------



## Goatzrule

Sfgwife said:


> How is this goin hon?


Our cover got blown. I dont know who spilled it to her but someone told her the state vet is getting involved. We were waiting until after october 15th when the law for proper animal shelter comes into place but now she may be moving animals. If anything I hope the heads up makes them try to clean up. The heads up was public and really harsh. It called out their poor quality bucks and rams, saying that should be a crime. Mentioned something about not letting the kids name their own animals. Called out their overcrowding and some other things. 
She and I had a falling out about something different so Im not totally aware of the situation. Someone she borrows tractors from to bury her animals came forward to our 4H office so that really helped! Its going to be a slow process but I really just want to help the kids. I guess I forgot to add that she got two new ponies so that definitely helps our case. I cant say everything that is going on incase they are on here but thats the run down. 
Now that she knows we have to reassess and go at it differently. There are a couple people and a vet on emergency standby if another animal goes down from neglect.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tonight...I lost.my temper! A pet peeve of mine is putting your head through the fence...1 is learning..2 is annoying...3...you suffer the consequences
















I FEEL MUCH BETTER NOW!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Bad goat ! That reminded me of my buck from last year, Saint, ALWAYS got his head stuck in the hay feeder, and after it happened 3 days in a row, all of the bars were cut off and grate was welded on. It took him AGES to get that hay out, but i didnt have to worry about him hanging himself!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I am FRUSTRATED..AND BEING QUEEN OF THE CRANKY PANTS PARADE......grrrrrr...ok....just breath...IN the month of Feb & March..I had 2 full blood buckling born...Lightning.
& Thunderbolt. Sent papers in to ABGA. ..got Lightnings back..no problem..No Thunderbolt
So I wait. Go thru June..buy 2 does...waiting for papers...now 3 sets...buy 2 more does...I get 4 doe papers..I REALIZE...I HAVE TO GET ANOTHER set of Papers for Thunderbolt original signed ....since they lost the first.set...
SO TODAY I get.my papers...THUNDER OPTIMUS SMOKIN RUGER...BORN 3/25...IS A DOE? REALLY?? IVE SENT 4 EMAILS..IVE CALLED...AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH HES A BUCKLING! 
Thankyou...I feel better.....a little.....:imok:
...


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no. ops2:


----------



## Wcd

Mine is getting a sick Doe, by choice rescue. Doing everything you know to do, then not really being able to figure out what got her over the hump. 
Kind of wish goats were not largely ignored when it comes to research, medication etc.


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve: to hit "send" then see a mistake lol


----------



## Boers4ever

This conversation:
Them: wow you raise goats?!
Me: yep I love them. 
Them: you must have so much free time!
Me: uh why?
Them: because goats are like the easiest things in the world!
Me: umm no...*starts explaining goat management
Them: *zones out and then says: yep I think I’ll buy me a few goats to mow my yard! Better keep the metal cans away from them though!! Anyway bye!
:eyeroll:


----------



## toth boer goats

Ugg (doh):up:


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet Peeve- Craigslist ads for puppies. There are so many that start out ****poo, all the poodle crosses then they claim they are AKC registered. No way! They are charging $1000 for mutts, cute but still mutts. Just because it is crossed with a poodle doesn't make it a valuable dog. Some are registered with the CKC, but they seem to take any dog. 

People get taken all the time. Unbelievable. 

2nd peeve- All these people that adopted a cute puppy in March during the lockdowns are now dumping all those dogs on shelters and our country roads. Gee, a live animal still needs care even if the lockdowns are lifted. So infuriating and sad, too. Poor dogs.....(and cats).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree..give the pets a chance! Puppies grow up to be dogs! Think about this before you take it home! Yes..I get my dogs from shelters . They are Great!


----------



## Boers4ever

Gosh all we have to do to get a new dog is wait a few days. We probably got like ten stray cats living in our various barns along with our own. It’s sad that people just don’t care.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yeah! All that about animals. Mixed breeds used to be "free to good home". (Not always a good plan I know.) But my dh's cousins sell poodle mixes for thousands$ and can't keep up with demand. Glad someone has disposable cash.
And we also have no shortage of cats!


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve is the nastiness of the horse forums. Everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats

Boers4ever said:


> This conversation:
> Them: wow you raise goats?!
> Me: yep I love them.
> Them: you must have so much free time!
> Me: uh why?
> Them: because goats are like the easiest things in the world!
> Me: umm no...*starts explaining goat management
> Them: *zones out and then says: yep I think I'll buy me a few goats to mow my yard! Better keep the metal cans away from them though!! Anyway bye!
> :eyeroll:[/QUOTE
> All to relatable


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pet peeve. People who take out their political anger on innocent animals and farmers. I want to cry today. Protesters set alight 100 000 hectares of farm land in one of provinces which has caused the destruction of 100 farm homes, 600 feed holding barnes and hundreds of cattle, sheep and wildlife are now dead. Its taken 3 days to bring it under control. One farmer got 3rd degree burns and is fighting for his life and he is 25. 2 weeks ago a 21 year old farmer was brutally attacked and murdered. Ugh. Land grabbing is so rife only to have squaters destroy good ariable land and do nothing with it. 
Sorry. My rant for the day. I hate politics.


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow! That is somewhat more than a pet peeve. I hate it when any political matters hurt the innocent.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is horrible.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

It is horrible. Its devistating. With lock down the only industry still going normally is our farming industry. This is our main production region. All that is happening now is mass kulling, no money coming in and loss of work. We will need to import food which will raise the yax on food and will cause mass starvation because unemployment has now increased by 75% All this because some people dont want to buy land, pay land tax or water and lights and believe they are entitled because of something thats almost 300 years in the past. It drives me insane. And the government is enabling all of it. And poor animals are the side victims in the whole scenario. Uuuuggggghhhh. Why did the Greeks invent government!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its Monday..raining.mud everywhere..cant walk..you skate thru..clean.up..grabbing abga papers to mail back..Thet put the wrong sex on my Buck..fixing my coffee..writing.my grocery list...put dogs up..grab my purse..grab a.coat..since it dropped 40° last night..grabbed a rain coat cause its pouring. Take a breath..organize.papers into my purse..whew! Coffee is finished...might I say right on time...get ready to.pour it into my go cup....wait....its white????:bonk:? Argggghhhhh forgot to put coffee in machine! Uuuughhh..repeat pour water in..put coffee in ...then wait again
.....Its a rainy Monday...:imokrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Boers4ever

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its Monday..raining.mud everywhere..cant walk..you skate thru..clean.up..grabbing abga papers to mail back..Thet put the wrong sex on my Buck..fixing my coffee..writing.my grocery list...put dogs up..grab my purse..grab a.coat..since it dropped 40° last night..grabbed a rain coat cause its pouring. Take a breath..organize.papers into my purse..whew! Coffee is finished...might I say right on time...get ready to.pour it into my go cup....wait....its white????:bonk:? Argggghhhhh forgot to put coffee in machine! Uuuughhh..repeat pour water in..put coffee in ...then wait again
> .....Its a rainy Monday...:imokrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


Ugh! I know! It's been pouring here too. It dropped from 72F to 46F in ONE night! My poor goats didn't know what hit them. I had to put them in the barn last night cause it started pouring down rain. And had to put a heat lamp on for all the cats. It's FREEZING!


----------



## Oliveoil

Lol, 26 degrees and snow this morning....definitely not ready for winter to come.


----------



## Damfino

26 degrees? Heat wave! We woke up to 6 degrees this morning with around 2 feet of snow. It's not supposed to get this cold in October for heaven's sake! Wait till December--sheesh!


----------



## Oliveoil

Burrr...you can keep it there too :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

mg:


----------



## Boers4ever

6 degrees? How can a human (much less a goat, big babies) survive that cold?! Brrrr glad I live down south!


----------



## Oliveoil

But what I want to know is how a human or goat can survive summers in Texas. That sounds absolutely awful!!


----------



## Zippy Two Dogs

This is a silly pet peeve but has happened so frequently over the past few weeks it's driving me crazy! 

We live right on a main road so the goats get many visitors. We have a "Notes to the Goats" mailbox stocked with sticky notes and a pen, and receive lots of wonderful notes from strangers stopping to say hello to the herd. But recently we've found all these notes from little kids (or adults??) who have written "EAT ME!", all crumpled up, as they've obviously tried to feed them to the goats. Our signs that say "DON'T FEED THE GOATS, it can make them sick" don't seem to be doing the trick..... 

...and don't get me started on the crackers, candy, and bits of trash that I find thrown over the fence into the goat pen.... :bonk:

The security cameras and motion detectors we installed a few months back have brought more peace of mind! :cooldude:


----------



## Boers4ever

Oliveoil said:


> But what I want to know is how a human or goat can survive summers in Texas. That sounds absolutely awful!!


Lol! Awww it only gets about 102 degrees in the summer, not bad at all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers..a toasty 110° for a sticky hot day.in August...so glad they are far & few. 
But when we go from 86° sunny..to 34° and raining in 1 24hr time frame...its awful!


----------



## goatblessings

I'm glad I have my goats behind my house and not noticeable to anyone. I feel bad for folks who have to battle the looky - loos and problem neighbors.


----------



## Damfino

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yeppers..a toasty 110° for a sticky hot day.in August...so glad they are far & few.
> But when we go from 86° sunny..to 34° and raining in 1 24hr time frame...its awful!


On September 8th we went from 92° to 28° in under 12 hours. That was the most dramatic drop I've seen. Colorado wildfires were out of control at the time so there was plenty of color commentary about hell freezing over!


----------



## MellonFriend

Damfino said:


> On September 8th we went from 92° to 28° in under 12 hours. That was the most dramatic drop I've seen. Colorado wildfires were out of control at the time so there was plenty of color commentary about hell freezing over!


Woah that's some crazy weather! Did you have to do anything to keep that kind of change from stressing out the goats?


----------



## Damfino

There wasn't much to be done except make sure everyone was bedded down deep and had plenty of hay to last through the night. Neither goats nor horses had winter coats yet so I was worried about them but they did just fine.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oliveoil said:


> But what I want to know is how a human or goat can survive summers in Texas. That sounds absolutely awful!!


All we did was drive across the panhandle (as quickly as possible) in August; "I CAN'T BREATHE! GET ME OUT OF THESE CLOTHES!!!":imok:
Not that Arkansas was much better but at least my sister has a pool.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Damfino..that's an awful drop. So glad all did well.


----------



## Goats Rock

Regarding the jerks that are trying to feed the goats paper- can you put hotwires on the people side and if they lean in, get zapped? :nod:


----------



## senoradirt

One thing drives me nuts is when my family says "they'll be fine" when you worry about the goats, of if they say "they're just animals."

And if gets on my nerves when people don't use punctuation or have run-on sentences when they write- life is hard enough without trying to read a darn word salad.


----------



## goatblessings

Word salad....:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

Pet peeve: getting something sticky or smelly (especially buck smell) on your hands. And no matter how many times you wash them, the sticky or smell will NOT come off.


----------



## Goats Rock

Buck smell helps others keep "social distancing" from you! Oh, and febreeze doesn't cover buck smell on jeans. I get lots of social distancing after I feed 10 or 15 friendly bucks then go to the grocery store in the same clothes! (rofl)


----------



## Goats Rock

Mice are today's pet peeve. Specifically the suicidal little rodents. We have had days of rain, lots of puddles and swampy areas outside. So, why do the little jerks have to climb the wall to fall in full water buckets that are placed above goat rumps. (with cement blocks to stand on so they can reach the water). 

With 15 full buckets and maybe a half dozen will have floaty mice. Those buckets have to be dumped, scrubbed and refilled. I have traps everywhere. Its only when I am in a hurry that they do it! I tell you, its an animal conspiracy! :ahh:But, I am going to win this mouse war...:waiting:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good luck with the mouse war! I started using automatic dog waters for large dogs. I put them on a wooden step about a foot high. So no mice in water. :great:


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Goats Rock

Time Change- why can't they leave DST all year. I don't like the "slow time", Who cares if its dark in the morning! I need eve. daylight! grrr.. Sorry, I've never liked the time changes, split the difference and leave the clocks alone! Ok, rant over......


----------



## happybleats

I'm with you Goats Rock. I rather the evening light too.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yep, we voted on it and it passed but nothing has happened. I get physically ill when it starts getting dark mid-afternoon.


----------



## Calistar

I hated it too until this year. I get up at 4:30 to feed animals and milk goats before work, and it sucks that is hasn't been getting light until 7:00! As it is I've been doing morning AND evening chores in the dark, and most of my daylight hours are spent off the farm at work. It's going to get dark early in the evening regardless- that's just winter, and no amount of clock adjusting is going to make the sun shine longer when the earth is tilted away for the season. If we don't switch the clocks, the sun won't rise until something like 8:00 on Christmas morning. So, even though I have loudly complained about daylight savings up until now, I think it might actually be the lesser of two evils, and it's actually winter that I have a beef with


----------



## Damfino

I don't care which one they pick, _but for the love of Pete just *PICK ONE!!!*_


----------



## happybleats

Some Indian Chief said some where " only white man thinks by cutting off 2 feet from the top of his quilt and sewing it to the bottom of his quilt that he has a longer quilt" or somthing like that lol. :clever::heehee:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

This may be an unpopular opinion... but pet peeve:

Vets not knowing the correct/current/most effective dosages and frequencies for antibiotics.

I see too many "single shot antibiotics" i.e. a vet only gives one shot of a drug like LA200, Penicillin, Nuflor, etc, that we all know have full course.

I just heard that a vet recommended Nuflor every other day for 3 doses.

I am not bashing the good ones because I have certainly seen vets prescribe antibiotics correctly, goat-educated vets that listen to owners and stay up to date on their info.

But C'mon, this is why we deal with antibiotic resistance.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Mine all do that so usually I get the one from the vet then get 2 more from a friend. I gotta get my own bottles. 
I got a bottle of banamine when Sylvester was sick and I asked what the dosage was for goats and he said he’s text the chart to me, but I never got it lol. Anyone know the dosage?


----------



## MellonFriend

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Mine all do that so usually I get the one from the vet then get 2 more from a friend. I gotta get my own bottles.
> I got a bottle of banamine when Sylvester was sick and I asked what the dosage was for goats and he said he's text the chart to me, but I never got it lol. Anyone know the dosage?


From our medicine cabinet thread:

*Pain, swelling~~~~~~~~~~

Banamine* - Dose 1 cc per 100 lbs IM preferred.
Always take temp prior to giving, if temp is low, do NOT give unless advised by your vet. It is an Anti-inflammatory, drops high fever, can help stop severe diarrhea in very young kids, prevents scarring of the lungs, can calm the gut in digestive illnesses, relieves pain.
Shouldn't be used more than once, every 36 hours.
Can be used up to 4 days without issues.
In some case, it is used for longer term, but the risk is greater for complications. Use as needed.
Refrigerate. 36 hour milk withholding and 4 day from last treatment for slaughter. Vet Rx needed.


----------



## R.Williamson

Pet peeve: People assuming every vet will see a goat. The complete disbelief when indeed it is very few and far between to find an actual goat vet who has a clue. There are two vets that I have found in my area who see goats whom I know about. 1 I used for years for all of my animals. Suddenly he started refusing goat calls. Not just on me but for many others I know who were using him. Very knowledgeable, but almost impossible to get a hold of. In case of emergency you were on your own. The 2nd one is not actually a goat vet but will see them to do health certs etc. I can call in for medications that are needed. She legit knows very little about goats. Primarily an equine vet.
Another peeve- People assuming that since my only job is at home with the animals and house that I therefore have all the time in the world. Most days I am busting my rear to get everything done before it is dark. Something pops up with the extended family like needing a ride " Hey call Ree she doesn't work."

**Edited to add both vets are primarily equine vets


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I have a few vets local to me, one who I constantly disagree with, she is mainly an equine vet - has more goat knowledge than some but won’t stop recommending safeguard!! Ugh!! And this was for a fecal with 50EPG, which is great!!

Another is at a dog and cat vet (well, they do birds and rodents too) I have yet to use her, she does say she specializes in goats, but she is 5 mins away from me if I ever needed.

A big hospital which does all animals is about half an hour away.

My equine vet doesn’t really do goats, but if you make him, he can help a bit with superficial stuff, definitely for meds too.

We have a traveling farmvet out of the hospital I mentioned above, also not sure of his knowledge I have never used him.

We also have a popular farm vet that does mostly cows but goats too - I’ve heard okay things but have not used them.

Do I have a lot of vets in case I need them? Thankfully yes.

Do I trust any of them? Sadly no.


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh I am so angry about our vet laws. Obviously no one in the legislature has ever owned a goat. To get injectables at all now the animal has to be seen in *person*. There is nobody near us. We had an equine vet who trusted us and prescribed what was needed. Now he cannot even do that in an emergency. And he does not see goats so we could not take them in.
We have been on our own (with much help :ty: from TGS) for many years.


----------



## Goats Rock

Unfortunately, anyone with goats, or any livestock, has to have the vet out to get a "relationship" in order to get many drugs. Since a lot of the common over the counter antibiotics are going to become vet sold only, we all need to get that darn "relationship" on the books. 

Just another example of "over reach" by those that think we are too dumb to think for ourselves! 
(Not being political, honest!) 

They talk about antibiotic and parasitic resistance. But the ones that caused the problems in the first place were those with all the education- the vets and MD's. Instead of listening to the farmers, etc. they insisted on following only what they were taught. Book learnin' is good, actual experience is way better! (my humble opinion!)


----------



## MellonFriend

I feel pretty lucky to have a knowledgeable mobile vet that will come out to my farm. She lived on a goat farm while getting her degree and she is pretty young so her knowledge isn't very outdated, but she still said some things to me that I had to raise an eyebrow at. She had never heard that copper helps with parasites, and she didn't think selenium or zinc was necessary to supplement as long as I was feeding a balanced goat feed. The reason I love her though, is she seemed very willing to give me two of the Rx items I asked for even though she didn't necessarily agree with needing them for example, BoSe. She has also assisted with many, many kiddings and can and has done C-sections.


----------



## Goats Rock

A good vet will tell you about their knowledge, a great one will listen to you and check into things further, in order to become an even better vet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I took my Lightning to Oklahoma State University..and supposedly got a world renowned super smart goat vet. Due to covid..I never saw him only over the phone communication. Well due to a knee injury..I was asked..what is the value of this animal..I got.mad. without a 1500.00 surgery the animal would be dead in 10 days. I told the vet I want xrays..I want you away from my animal..and I want a written report.of all you did and said. I'll pick him up in 10.minutes. That was 5 months ago. Lightning is growing,walking with a slight.limp..and doing well. My regular vet was so embarrassed by this other.vet..he called.him & asked him what was he talking about? 
So...for me...I'll take the ol.country.vet over the know it all idiot vet who puts $$ over reality. Sorry..but it still makes me mad.


----------



## luvmyherd

We had a great old country vet who retired on us. He would say, "Well, let's try this; don't want to spend $300 on a $50 goat!"


----------



## MellonFriend

That's one of the good things about living in a lower income area. The vets around here, even dog and cat vets understand that not everyone can pay an arm an a leg for this, thus, and so. They are willing to work with you to help you find treatment options that fit your budget. There's a vet that we don't use because she's not mobile that treats any animal under the sun, and she said that she has to have a plan A, B, C, D etcetera for those who still want to treat their animal, but can't necessarily afford to.


----------



## R.Williamson

The vets in my area are 100% upfront on payment. If you are able to get care credit awesome. If not , you better have the cash in your account. I cannot say I blame them though. Primarily a horse area where I am and retirees. Race horses,show,polo ponies etc. 
Prices have sky rocketed here for anything that might possibly pertain to a horse, except of course actual horse prices. 
Huge pet peeves of mine. People hear you are buying hay for goats and are like, " Well, I got this hear stuff that's been out in the field and rained on a few times. I'll sell it $5 a square". Set eyes on it humoring said person. Mulch..it is a MULCH bale. I swear goat does not mean Garbage disposal. My goats won't touch half the hay my horses would have devoured.


----------



## MellonFriend

Ugh... I have a pet peeve. How about when you've been feeding your doe her herbal wormer for MONTHS hidden in applesauce in their nightly grain and suddenly out of the blue she decides it's disgusting and wont eat it after giving it one sniff. I don't get it! All my other goats eat it no problem and suddenly she wants nothing to do with it. (headsmash)


----------



## luvmyherd

Been there! My girls would take something with no problem and suddenly it becomes poison.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The Only thing my girls eat no matter what .. their grain. Everything else has changed. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Well it's good to know I'm not alone. Now to figure out how to get her to take it... She doesn't really like any treats that aren't leaves. I tried treat balls with molasses. Nope. Apparently molasses is poison.  Maybe if I put plain applesauce in for a couple days she'd eat it without thinking. Hmm...


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo and Destiny lived off banana at one stage. Now they turn their.nose up. If an apple is slightly bruised they turn their nose up. If the garlic is too chunky they turn their nose up. 
Goats, sometimes you got it, sometimes you dont


----------



## luvmyherd

Which leads me to the age old goat owner's major pet peeve; *goats will eat anything!*


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> Which leads me to the age old goat owner's major pet peeve; *goats will eat anything!*


Agh I hate it when that assumption is made


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve for today! Young does in their first heat cycle! They scream like little banshees and won't shut up.. Way too young to breed and in a pen of 13, 5 or 6 are in their first heat! Naturally, they are in the center of the barn and you can't get away from the noise! Yikes!!!! 

I sold all my Nubians (sorry Nubian people) because they were all pretty vocal. They had nothing on these little demons! All purebreds, but different breeds, Alpine, Lamancha, Toggenburg and one Oberhasli) They all holler! :ahh::what::haha:


----------



## Feira426

So you know how goats HATE if you change ANYTHING about their routine? But then every now and then THEY suddenly decide they are going to change the routine on you? I have this nice milker, Hasi. Every evening I put out hay, wait ten or fifteen minutes so everyone can eat a bit, then go to the gate and call for Hasi. She comes through the gate and heads for the stand to get her grain, and I milk her. After, I give her half a carrot for being good and standing still, and then bribe her to follow me back to the gate with the second half of said carrot. I open the gate, give her the carrot, and she goes off to rejoin the other goats. Nice routine, right?

But then every now and then she suddenly decides she doesn’t really NEED the second half of that carrot, and she just stops a few yards from the gate and stares at me. “Hasi, you have to go back in the goat yard with the other goats.” “No, I’ll stay in the backyard. Maybe I’ll go eat your trees.” “No, I won’t let you eat my trees. Carrots are your favorite thing. We do this every night. What’s the problem here?” “What’s YOUR problem, human?” And off she goes to try to eat my trees. Lol


----------



## happybleats

Yes!! Screaming yearlings Here too!! And will have to put up with it until breeding season is over.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..the doelings first heats turn all my.girls into gymnasts. They are jumping and rearing..while they wag their tails and attempt to play leap frog. Then they sing to each other and play chase. What I love is when they lean into the fence and then put their butts in the fence. Right across from the Bucks pen. Really? 6 ft away? It needs to be 6 miles lol lol . I turn on the electric fence and put vetrx on my boys. It seems to.help. poor boys... lol


----------



## Tanya

Pet peeve. When they think its funny to bring home a day old chick and you do the all round feeding


----------



## AndersonRanch

What is that!!!! I want it  this guy gave me a box of baby pigeons. Once I realized pigeons were NOT like chickens and I had to hand feed them, that was the coolest thing ever! I love my pigeons and enjoyed raising them.


----------



## Tanya

AndersonRanch said:


> What is that!!!! I want it  this guy gave me a box of baby pigeons. Once I realized pigeons were NOT like chickens and I had to hand feed them, that was the coolest thing ever! I love my pigeons and enjoyed raising them.


If I knew I could get the right baby food. Right now it could be anything from a Pidgeon to a muisvoel. Whatever it is it is ALWAYS hungry. But I do run a rescue. So rescue I must.


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya your amazing! I couldn’t imagine feeding those things round the clock like that. Raising a bottle baby is hard enough!!


----------



## Tanya

Boers4ever said:


> Tanya your amazing! I couldn't imagine feeding those things round the clock like that. Raising a bottle baby is hard enough!!


Hahaha we figured out it is a Mossie. Man. Its easier feeding these little guys. His hot water bottle and bedding is hardervto keep clean. I love having it here. I dont mind doing the feeding or the rearing. But I sure as heaven wont do the flying lessons.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well it will be fun figuring it out as it grows.
You are living my dream though! I would love to do rescue for wildlife but there is so many restrictions where I live that would never happen. So I will live threw you!


----------



## Tanya

AndersonRanch said:


> Well it will be fun figuring it out as it grows.
> You are living my dream though! I would love to do rescue for wildlife but there is so many restrictions where I live that would never happen. So I will live threw you!


It is a job I do with love. I even had a wallaby here once that was illigally brought in. I have rescued donkeys and lizards and even bees. Yes bees. But I work with so many animals. My sister dreams of opening a rescue for dogs. That will take a while.


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> and even bees. Yes bees.


Nuh nuh no. You can't just say that without giving us the rest of that story. :waiting:


----------



## Tanya

The bees. In winter we dont have many plants to pollinate. So I had a farmer that abandoned two hives. Sounds weird I know but you cant leave even bees to their own devices. Bees use water and pollen to make honey. And our natural bee populations are very low. I have a natural water source and a winter and summer garden. So after 6 months of successful winter honey harvests the hives were moved to a bee farm 8 kilometers from me.
I must say, I dont own a bee keepers suit so I had to make my own. Hazmat suits are wonderful things with duct tape.
It was fun watching honey production and the cycle.


----------



## MellonFriend

That's really neat. My sister has a bunch of hives and before I got busy with goats I was her assistant beekeeper, so I know all about how that works.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Tanya how fascinating. You have learned so much from the rescues you helped. I do hope you feel fullfilled with your life. How amazing it would be to know you have helped so many. Thankyou.


----------



## luvmyherd

Tanya, your picture reminded me of these little guys my daughter and I rescued. She thought one of them was dead but I brought it in and tucked it under my shirt and lo, he warmed up and was fine. The grandson in the 2nd pic is 17 now so this was quite some time ago. All four grew up and flew away. I remember the first night I kept them with me and they went off every 2 hours on the dot.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww so cute! What kind were yours?


----------



## Tanya

Aw guys. I do it because I love to. To me these poor guys have lost their faith in their protectors. God made us in chsrge of sential beings because its the hierarchy he chose. Too often us gaurdians are reall a-holes and forget that. To me every success is a gift and every loss is a tragedy. I sgare what I can and will probably do this to my dying day. Us people can be the guiding light to any other species.


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> Tanya, your picture reminded me of these little guys my daughter and I rescued. She thought one of them was dead but I brought it in and tucked it under my shirt and lo, he warmed up and was fine. The grandson in the 2nd pic is 17 now so this was quite some time ago. All four grew up and flew away. I remember the first night I kept them with me and they went off every 2 hours on the dot.
> Wow what an experience. You were so blessed to save those lil uns. See I am not the only one. I send you a virtual grateful hug
> View attachment 191677
> View attachment 191679


----------



## R.Williamson

Pet peeve- My phone Camera. One minute great pics! Next, all fuzzy but look great on the phone , next set of pics.. too shiny and it looks as if I added a filter or did the little "oil painting effect". Legit driving me nuts


----------



## Boers4ever

Pet peeve: when a goat is too rambunctious or curious. My last two show goats were so interested with how their food/water buckets and mineral pans worked, that they tipped them completely over and moved them upside down across the pen. Spilling feed, water and minerals everywhere. Uuuugh! I love that goats are curious, but sometimes they’re too rambunctious to do anything with them!!


----------



## Tanya

R.Williamson said:


> Pet peeve- My phone Camera. One minute great pics! Next, all fuzzy but look great on the phone , next set of pics.. too shiny and it looks as if I added a filter or did the little "oil painting effect". Legit driving me nuts


Oh I know that feeling. I havebyet to master it too.


----------



## Tanya

Boers4ever said:


> Pet peeve: when a goat is too rambunctious or curious. My last two show goats were so interested with how their food/water buckets and mineral pans worked, that they tipped them completely over and moved them upside down across the pen. Spilling feed, water and minerals everywhere. Uuuugh! I love that goats are curious, but sometimes they're too rambunctious to do anything with them!!


:heehee: that applies to all types. I bought a new feed trough two weeks ago, it became the new jungle gym.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its a holiday..and the in law says poop to start problems. Arrrrrrgggghhhh. Then lies about it cause they dont know the family involved already talked about the situation.... Why? Is there always 1 who does this? Im glad its handled for Thanksgiving..my family won't be getting together. Covid has too many of us in quarantine...now...with this...we dont really mind not being around this one. Hopefully they can keep their mouth shut so we can enjoy Christmas. Or...they can stay away on Christmas and let the rest of us enjoy their abscence...:clever:


----------



## Tanya

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its a holiday..and the in law says poop to start problems. Arrrrrrgggghhhh. Then lies about it cause they dont know the family involved already talked about the situation.... Why? Is there always 1 who does this? Im glad its handled for Thanksgiving..my family won't be getting together. Covid has too many of us in quarantine...now...with this...we dont really mind not being around this one. Hopefully they can keep their mouth shut so we can enjoy Christmas. Or...they can stay away on Christmas and let the rest of us enjoy their abscence...:clever:


Here here....or is it.... hear hear


----------



## Goats Rock

My peeve of yesterday is power outages. We pay a pretty high maint. fee on our electric bill. Then the wind blows, or it rains or we get snow- power goes off. I can count on 2 hands the times our power went off between 1960 and 3 years ago. (That is 57 years - 8 outages) In the last 3 years, we have lost power for more than 2 days at least 6 times and power drops down to brown outs 4 or 5 times a month, up to 10 times some months. All our computers, tv, (cheap old picture tube job), washer and dryer have battery back ups- the power drops will fry the computers in everything. 

We have a half mile of underground utilities, so its not our wiring- its the darned electric co. Its fun to water 50+ goats with hauled 5 gal. buckets to the other farm. (home farm has a generator on the house to run well pump to the barn, and a few lights in the house, plus furnace). So, I am mad at the Illuminating Company - that is mismanaging our payments and not doing maintenance on the power lines! grrrrr!


----------



## Tanya

Goats Rock said:


> My peeve of yesterday is power outages. We pay a pretty high maint. fee on our electric bill. Then the wind blows, or it rains or we get snow- power goes off. I can count on 2 hands the times our power went off between 1960 and 3 years ago. (That is 57 years - 8 outages) In the last 3 years, we have lost power for more than 2 days at least 6 times and power drops down to brown outs 4 or 5 times a month, up to 10 times some months. All our computers, tv, (cheap old picture tube job), washer and dryer have battery back ups- the power drops will fry the computers in everything.
> 
> We have a half mile of underground utilities, so its not our wiring- its the darned electric co. Its fun to water 50+ goats with hauled 5 gal. buckets to the other farm. (home farm has a generator on the house to run well pump to the barn, and a few lights in the house, plus furnace). So, I am mad at the Illuminating Company - that is mismanaging our payments and not doing maintenance on the power lines! grrrrr!


Here in South Africa there is a fancy name for it. Its called Load Shedding. And is something done on purpose. Before 1994 the only time there were outages was due to sabotage from criminals. Now its sabotage from government. I feel ja. We run on gas here.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve today is ME. I can't believe I made such a rookie mistake. I have a beautiful Alpine doe kid born March of 2020. Big, nice, well put together. And wild. She was dam raised, I have trimmed her feet periodically, gave CDT's and she was disbudded and tattooed and thats about it. I noticed that her feet were getting long, tonight, so I grabbed her and trimmed them. No problems- then I noticed it- 2 FISH TAIL TEATS! HUH? 

Well, she is hairy, wild and never sick. So she really was just part of the group of 30 goats. I cant believe I missed that! I am so mad at myself. I'm debating- put her down or sell as a meat goat. I sure don't want those fishtails to be passed on. Darn, she is a pretty doe.....


----------



## Tanya

Goats Rock said:


> Pet peeve today is ME. I can't believe I made such a rookie mistake. I have a beautiful Alpine doe kid born March of 2020. Big, nice, well put together. And wild. She was dam raised, I have trimmed her feet periodically, gave CDT's and she was disbudded and tattooed and thats about it. I noticed that her feet were getting long, tonight, so I grabbed her and trimmed them. No problems- then I noticed it- 2 FISH TAIL TEATS! HUH?
> 
> Well, she is hairy, wild and never sick. So she really was just part of the group of 30 goats. I cant believe I missed that! I am so mad at myself. I'm debating- put her down or sell as a meat goat. I sure don't want those fishtails to be passed on. Darn, she is a pretty doe.....


Cant she become some ones pet?


----------



## AndersonRanch

You know what don’t be so hard on yourself! You raise dairy goats, more then 2 teats is not that common of a thing. So this was a fluke thing and something that was understandable missed. 
Now I and my close goat friends have a on going joke about things like this. I don’t know if you remember the guy I sold a buck to that claimed he had no balls? If not this is the story: 
Sold the buck, 100% had balls because I check testicles for splits because the sire did throw some splits. 9 months later the guy contacts me saying he has no balls and wants a refund......the guy had to have done something there. Anyways so at times like this I would say, it could be worse, you could have taken 9 months to realize your buck had no balls lol


----------



## Goats Rock

Yes, I do remember the "No Balls" story! 
That made me chuckle. 
I usually check the kids for extra teats. Somehow missed her. Unfortunately, 
most people don't want pet goats. 

My truck is in the body shop, so she has a week reprive. ( A deer hit it a few weeks ago).


----------



## luvmyherd

I feel for you and understand. I have made similar mistakes. It is part of the lifestyle.

I have posted the pet peeve of our neighbors. UHG!!! We have owned this property since 1979! We had a vacant lot to the south and an old (quiet) lady to the north. We now have a neighbor on the south who is okay. Once in a while he plays music too loud and after we have had enough we call and he says sorry and turns it down. He has also been very helpful when our pump has stopped and we need to tap into his well for a few days etc. (We also help him out.)
But since Bebe died; the situation to the north has been horrible. We tried to buy her land but lost out to someone with CASH. He only lived there 2 years before he died and his son took over. For 18 months we put up with tenants who blasted rap music well into the wee hours of the morning. We would often call the Sherriff and it would stop, very temporarily. (After 18 months they disappeared in the middle of the night.) It was quiet for quite a while. The property was condemned by the county.
Then, a motor home showed up! And another and another. Basically we have a homeless encampment next door. Now, I have every empathy for the homeless. I would have kept quiet if they would. I mean; they are living there illegally so it seems they would want to stay quiet and not be noticed. Not so! They play loud music and stand in the yard right outside my bedroom window and talk really loud. So much so that this 67yo woman (me) went out on the porch in my pajamas and screamed some expletives the least of which was calling them idiots and reminding them that it was 2AM!!
Getting rid of them gets really sticky in that the only way to have the law come in is to sue the landowner in small claims court so he will evict them. Then it gets super sticky. The landowner wants to evict them but can not afford the lawyer and filing fees required to get them out.
What really gets my ire up is that in 1984 our house burned down. We asked the county if we could live in an RV while we rebuilt. We were told an emphatic NO! Little did we know that if we had just done it without asking permission; we would have been fine.
Sorry this is so long but it is a rant that has been building for some time. And they are still there with their barking dogs and loud voices not caring at all about the neighbors.


----------



## Goats Rock

Yikes! I sure hope your vagabonds leave soon! How annoying, can you set up targets and start target practice? (just kidding, sorta!)


----------



## luvmyherd

Don't think it hasn't occurred to us.


----------



## Tanya

At least there its easier to evict. Our courts send us to high court and the first sitting out of 20 only occures 2 years after filing. It can take 20 years to evict. And probably such damage to property that no one can use it again.


----------



## Tanya

Tanya said:


> Here in South Africa there is a fancy name for it. Its called Load Shedding. And is something done on purpose. Before 1994 the only time there were outages was due to sabotage from criminals. Now its sabotage from government. I feel ja. We run on gas here.


And load shedding has been implemented again. In summer and during lock down. Really.


----------



## Goats Rock

The US Postal service gets the PET PEEVE of the year award. Sheesh. I got Christmas cards delivered the day after New Years! They lost 2 bills that I paid, bank said they never cleared, but I personally put them in the slot at the Post Office. Then to top it off, my check for the NAPGa didn't arrive. Who knows what lost letter land that is sitting in. 
DH had to get a truck, old one finally died. The bank sent out his first payment paper Dec. 4. We got it YESTERDAY. It came from Cleveland, 50 miles away. A toddler could walk that sooner than the post office delivers. 

I am beyond frustrated. The USPS whines that they need more money, raise stamp prices, then don't deliver in a timely manner and wonder why everyone is going to online banking. Gee, it doesn't take a business degree to figure out, if you don't deliver, there won't be any customers. 

I am old fashioned and mail my checks for every bill, every month. Heck, I didn't even get one bill until the day it was due......

Sorry for the rant, just so frustrated......................


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up::upset::waiting::shrug:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

People that reply to my sale ads not buy but to tell me how I should word it! I decided to list a couple does and buy some that are due earlier. I put them as exposed to my wether buck. First message it can't be a weather ( his spelling) and a buck. Well no but it can be a buck with genetics geared towards producing wethers . His response Dont put breed to my weather buck, lut breed to buck for show weathers . 
Hmm doubt I'd make many sales selling does breed to weathers peopled probably avoid me like the plague for not knowing what I'm talking about or atleast I would. He's now spam


----------



## Motherof5

goatygirl8 said:


> What are your pet peeves of the goat world?
> Personally my biggest pet peeve is people breeding their goats without a purpose. Like breeding a doe having the kid and drying the doe up to do it the next year without any sense of need or reason besides wanting cute and fluffy kids.
> 
> Yours?


When I hear that people leave their goat outside at night in an area where coyotes are everywhere. Am I just stupid??? Aren't you supposed to bring them in at night?


----------



## Sfgwife

Motherof5 said:


> When I hear that people leave their goat outside at night in an area where coyotes are everywhere. Am I just stupid??? Aren't you supposed to bring them in at night?


A lot of people do not bring their herd in at night.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Motherof5 said:


> When I hear that people leave their goat outside at night in an area where coyotes are everywhere. Am I just stupid??? Aren't you supposed to bring them in at night?


I think I know of one person in my area that brings them in at night and only because they have a high mountain lion population. We've got coyotes but they don't seem to have any interest in the goats.


----------



## AlabamaGirl

A find it slightly annoying when I am searching for bucks and all I can find are pictures of their dam or sisters. I want to see what _he_ looks like, not them.


----------



## Motherof5

Sfgwife said:


> A lot of people do not bring their herd in at night.


I think we spoil ours then. Lol.


----------



## goatblessings

People post dams and sister to a buck, because genetically that's what important in the udders. They should however, include pics of the buck. I bring my in at night because I have the space, no LGD, and I worry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mine are all spoiled. They come in on their own. Thet are feed and they like their home. I do have LGDs and they come in too. I dont know.if they all dont.like the dark..are scardy cats. Or just like the comforts of home(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Motherof5 said:


> When I hear that people leave their goat outside at night in an area where coyotes are everywhere. Am I just stupid??? Aren't you supposed to bring them in at night?


Mine come into shelter on their own whether night or day. Granted if there were an immediate threat to their safety, more than likely the doors to their individual stalls would be closed and fastened until the threat was taken care of.

From my own experiences, coyote travel in daylight as much, if not more, than nighttime. I have had more problems with free roaming domestic dogs and absolutely no problems from the coyote.


----------



## Tanya

My two are taken in to a pen at night. Its locked with a padlock. We have stock theft every now and again. Being sick they come into the house now. My chickens are locked away too. Theives are not interrsted in my other rescues.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

My biggest pet peeve right now is the weather:

Today
0° Low of -7°

Saturday
2° Low of -13°

Sunday
-3° Low of -15°

Monday
1° Low of -16°

Tuesday
13° Low of -8°

Wednesday
18° Low of -4°

Thursday
21° Low of -5°


----------



## Oliveoil

Honestly at this point I'm just excited for highs in the teens lol.


----------



## Damfino

Well, it IS winter. I for one am happy to be having winter weather. Winter droughts are nice and warm and convenient, but we always pay for it later in the year. Also, this cold weather slows down the pine beetles, which flourish during warm winters. We have lots of beautiful pine trees and we've lost a lot of them in the last few years. It would have to stay a lot colder a lot longer to actually kill off the pine beetles, but I'm content just to have them _not flourishing_.

We had to postpone our church Valentines bunco party. It will be way too cold on Sunday. So we'll just stay home and keep the wood stove roaring and have a nice hot meal by ourselves. I'm just disappointed I wasn't able to cut some oak yesterday afternoon. The only thing I have to burn right now is pine, and it's nice for keeping a good, hot fire going, but at night I like to throw on a couple of oak logs because they burn slow and keep the wood stove hot all night.


----------



## Goats Rock

No flies or skeeters! But, cold does start to wear on you, especially all the layers required for being out in it for 12 or more hours a day! But, still, NO FLIES! (can you tell I hate flies?) Actually, hate is too mild of a word, but this is a family forum! :heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the wind chill.of -10 is hard on youn goats. The sad part is this area went from 50° and 60° and dropped to 15° in 24 hrs. Big does were shedding their down..little ones didnt have any. Then throw those windchills, ice & snow..its a disaster. Flies..i just spray they die.
No big deal. Ill take any temp above 32° anyday. If I liked these temps I would move to Alaska.


----------



## Goats Rock

I don't know if this is a pet peeve or stupidity or just an overlook! But, I had left all the buck kids on their moms until they were 3 months old, except one. I never saw anyone extending or acting bucky in Aug. So I left the smallest guy in with his mom. He was just there- I forgot about him- sort of. (35 does in one group, he kind of just was there, no problems, just wandering around, jumping, playing, but never acting bucky) I know- dumb me! After all these years...... (headsmash) :bonk:

All my does are bred for April and May. I have due dates on 75 girls. 15 more are due in May- but not an exact date. That's ok. So, I've planned all the barn cleanings, inspections, etc. for end of March. All is going according to plan.... Goats hate plans. They do everything they can to disrupt plans. Goats are "anti- plan" they are *Plan Terrorists*......:ahh:

I have a Lamancha doe- suddenly with a huge udder (flat 2 weeks ago) ready to kid. How could this be? NO bucks in that pen before Nov. 1. Uh oh- Remember that little Lamancha boy? Olaf must have been able to mount the largest, most arrogant,meanest, most standoffish, hardest to breed, best milking Lamancha doe and do the deed! grrrrr. Oh .

I can register him, he was a replacement for his dad, who is getting up in years, but that isn't the point. I was stupid and overlooked the obvious. Now, that *Plan Terrorist* is going to make me have to keep running out to the barn to check her, bottle feed a baby in the dead of winter and milk her. Grrrr! That is Karma, I was so happy not to have to worry about babies until April and feeling sorry for all of you that have to keep watch for your new kids. (and secretly glad it wasn't me!) Now, I am in the same goat boat! Yee-Haw- Let the Goat Code begin! :waiting:


----------



## AlabamaGirl

My dad's 40+ year old cedars have huge branches snapped off because the ice was weighing them down so much, I haven't seen ice like this before. One old nut tree was uprooted from the weight of the ice.


----------



## Goats Rock

Ice is terrible. Be careful walking under trees (or parking) during ice. Stay safe!


----------



## Damfino

Goats Rock said:


> I don't know if this is a pet peeve or stupidity or just an overlook! But, I had left all the buck kids on their moms until they were 3 months old, except one. I never saw anyone extending or acting bucky in Aug. So I left the smallest guy in with his mom. He was just there- I forgot about him- sort of. (35 does in one group, he kind of just was there, no problems, just wandering around, jumping, playing, but never acting bucky) I know- dumb me! After all these years...... (headsmash) :bonk:
> 
> All my does are bred for April and May. I have due dates on 75 girls. 15 more are due in May- but not an exact date. That's ok. So, I've planned all the barn cleanings, inspections, etc. for end of March. All is going according to plan.... Goats hate plans. They do everything they can to disrupt plans. Goats are "anti- plan" they are *Plan Terrorists*......:ahh:
> 
> I have a Lamancha doe- suddenly with a huge udder (flat 2 weeks ago) ready to kid. How could this be? NO bucks in that pen before Nov. 1. Uh oh- Remember that little Lamancha boy? Olaf must have been able to mount the largest, most arrogant,meanest, most standoffish, hardest to breed, best milking Lamancha doe and do the deed! grrrrr. Oh .
> 
> I can register him, he was a replacement for his dad, who is getting up in years, but that isn't the point. I was stupid and overlooked the obvious. Now, that *Plan Terrorist* is going to make me have to keep running out to the barn to check her, bottle feed a baby in the dead of winter and milk her. Grrrr! That is Karma, I was so happy not to have to worry about babies until April and feeling sorry for all of you that have to keep watch for your new kids. (and secretly glad it wasn't me!) Now, I am in the same goat boat! Yee-Haw- Let the Goat Code begin! :waiting:


Ugh... I had the same dumb thing happen to me a few years ago. One little guy from a triplet bunch who I left with mama for an extra month after I sold his bigger, pushier brothers. When I left on vacation no one had yet started coming into heat, and this buckling was just a sweet, innocent, big-eyed baby. When I came home a week later he had added swaths of muscle and a swagger to his walk. Although he was still small, there was a decidedly macho air to him. Turned out my herd queen--big, bossy, no-nonsense doe who always wanted the biggest, stinkiest buck and had no patience for little squirts--had been bred in my absence. I always aim for April/May kiddings and she delivered February 1st.

On the plus side, that pairing churned out some beautiful babies and since everyone stayed healthy despite the winter delivery I guess it was alright. I'd considered Luting the doe when she didn't come into heat in October, but I wasn't sure how far along she was. I originally thought she'd been bred in July when my big bucks were still running with the herd. As the pregnancy stretched on and on I realized she couldn't have been bred by the big bucks and it had to be little Lightning. It turned out very well and I'm glad I hadn't terminated the pairing. Hopefully you'll get some nice kids and the weather will warm up soon.


----------



## Iris

goatblessings said:


> People having goats they purchased going on 1 1/2 years and not bothering to find out anything for themselves. "Can you clip for me?" "Can you tattoo for me?" "My goat's in labor what do I do now?" "What - you mean I need to take some poop to the vet?" "What are probiotics?" "I don't want to spend the money on a vet can you come look at her?"- Even though when they purchased the goats you gave them info AND pointed them toward reliable sites like this to help educate them! If you don't want to do the work don't have goats - or any other livestock for that matter.


I'm new to goats but when I ask some one for help I at least ask how to do it and try to help as much as I can


----------



## Iris

Calistar said:


> Craigslist. Everything about Craigslist.
> 
> I love when I write a lengthy ad for a goat listing pedigree information, stating how they've been vaccinated, supplemented, well cared for, etc....and I get replies like "What's the lowest price u will take for the goat?" Ugh!
> 
> And the astounding number of people who just never get back to you. Because a "Thank you for your time, but I'm not interested" is too hard for some people.
> 
> And just the general attitude that a lot of people have that goats are (or should be) just cheap lawn mowers/weeders that they can just set and forget. I raise registered nigerian dwarfs, I've spent thousands of dollars on breeding stock and I buy the best I can, and it's aggravating to have people contact you and then drop off the face of the earth when you won't sell a registered doe for auction house prices because their kid wants a pet.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention Craigslist?


I rescued two pygmys off Craigslist, they were feed the right stuff and had good water but they had never been touched in any way, they didn't have their hooves done, weren't vaccinated, or even dewormed, and their fur was matted and dirty, but now they are the sweetest things ever


----------



## Sfgwife

Plan terrorists.... Omg this is sooo AWESOME!!! But oh so true! And. Sorry you are gonna have kids now when the plan terrorists had other plans for you. Stay warm!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Ice is terrible. Be careful walking under trees (or parking) during ice. Stay safe!


Gah yes! Our oldest and wife stayed with is this week end because no power and he had shoulder surgery fri so needed the majikal ice machine. But as Sarah was stepping out of their home taking out their things to bring to the car a tree fell on her car.


----------



## Goats Rock

mg: Wow! Glad she wasn't in the car when the tree fell!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow. Thats awful. I hope they have insurance or your insurance will help with costs of repair or replacement. So glad no one got hurt.


----------



## Boers4ever

I have a peeve. Why do people call goats Billies and Nannies????? They are DOES and BUCKS!!! This didn't bother me until I started raising does. Now it drives me CRAAAZZZYYY!!!! 
(Absolutely NO offense toward anyone who does this)


----------



## Goats Rock

The old "Billie and Nanny"-. I think the term "nanny" came from when human babies couldn't get enough of their own mom's milk- maybe she died or whatever- so the goat was the "nanny". And soon any female goat was a "nanny" goat. Goats were like cats, they weren't really important like a cow or horse. They were plentiful and cheap. It wasn't until people started registering them and breeding for certain traits that the more formal "doe and buck" started becoming more desirable. 

Old cartoons of the goats that eat anything never helped their reputations, either.....


----------



## AlabamaGirl

My most major pet peeve.. is when people smack and chew with their mouth open and say they can't help it.... I swear I just about loose my mind during dinner..


----------



## Goats Rock

Well, the Plan Terrorist doe kidded with 2 wonderful lamancha kids, buck and doe. She attentively cleaned them, let them nurse, etc. Yay! I ran to do chores, came back an hour later and she absolutely refused to have anything to do with them. What changed? Now I have 2 bottle kids- that wasn't in the "Plan"! grrrr (and I bought 2 wonderful Toggy bucklings last week, they are bottle, too) So 4 kids on 3 different feeding schedules. 

1- Toggy is almost 2 mos old, Every 12 hrs.
1-Toggy is 2 weeks old, every 8 hrs.
2- Newborns, every 6 hrs. 
Plus the entire herd to care for. 
So much for "The Plan"- kidding in 2 mos. and done................


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But you will get the "BEST GOATEE":goatkiss: feeling in the world! In about 3 months! 
(console)(highfive):hug::neat:


----------



## goathiker

Boers4ever said:


> I have a peeve. Why do people call goats Billies and Nannies????? They are DOES and BUCKS!!! This didn't bother me until I started raising does. Now it drives me CRAAAZZZYYY!!!!
> (Absolutely NO offense toward anyone who does this)


What's really funny about this is that billy and nanny are actually the proper name. ADGA started the buck and doe thing relatively recently. 
I think it's kinda sad when proper names get lost. Like the specie name of a cow. Everyone just calls them all cows.


----------



## Damfino

A lot of ranchers around here still use the old terms "billy" and "nanny" and I find it endearing. Someone emailed me recently asking if I had any in-milk "nannies" for sale. I don't, so I advised her to contact the Colorado Dairy Goat Association because they will often send inquiries out among the members. However, I had to recommend against using the term "nanny" because a lot of dairy goat people are snooty about that word and it might nix the sale before it started!


----------



## Ranger1

I guess I have to admit I’m in the camp that hates those old terms too. Guess I’ve always heard them as derogatory, and never heard that’s what they actually used to be. 
I suppose that’s part of the ADGA’s “revamp” on the public perception of goats-I’ve heard that’s where the disbudding came from too. To help differentiate between the scrubby backyard goats that everyone had, and the new, “superior” goats the ADGA was wanting to propagate.


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve is when you send a gift or card to someone and they dont text or call to acknowledge it. Like just say thank you or something.


----------



## Tanya

As part of our community project in our area we randomly pick up ferral cays and do a health check, sterilise and innoculate. Then we realease them where we foind them. This way they dont over multiply but they also dont infect other animaks and get medical treatment.
So here is my pet peeve.
Our dirt roads are not private property. While we were releasing a ferril family today a stupid and ignorant road user stood video taping us and promptly reported us to the SPCA. So this afternoon I had to provide every licence and note book and chip number for all myanimals because an absolute idiot thought it would be great to be a duche. 
To top it off. My sanctuary is marked on our vehi les with our registration.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

It ALWAYS amazes me..how there is ALWAYS 1. Who cant research the good you are doing..before guessing and causeing so much trouble. Ashame you cant sue the douche for the trouble he caused you . Then do a PUBLIC SHOW on how Wrong they were..and What you were actually doing!


----------



## Tanya

@Moers kiko boars it is the most frustrating. I should have taken a video of him and rported him to the police for harrassment. 
This whole thing messed up a whole day. And now my rescue wil be recieving weekly visits to make sure it is legit.
It drives me insane


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> @Moers kiko boars it is the most frustrating. I should have taken a video of him and rported him to the police for harrassment.
> This whole thing messed up a whole day. And now my rescue wil be recieving weekly visits to make sure it is legit.
> It drives me insane


May e have the news come out and show what you are actually accomplishing with the ferals? I think since you have good records the visits will stop shortLy. Sorry it messed up your day though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like @Sfgwife idea! Going public. Since you are legit...should clear his fslse accusations! :neat:


----------



## Tanya

My vet said that too. We are arranging an open day with the help of the SPCA. And since I know where the idiot lives I am going to invite him specifically. 
See. I have access to our vehicle registrations and address through the police I work with.
Ugh. Some people make you work so hard for nothing.


----------



## Damfino

I see a lot of bad-mouthing of an "idiot" who isn't here and can't defend themselves. This person may have caused trouble, but it was most likely entirely innocent. They probably think they did a good deed and they are as likely as not on some other forum bad-mouthing the "horrible jerks" from a so-called "sanctuary" who were dumping unwanted cats on a public road. They probably believe these are cats you are supposed to be sheltering and/or rehoming and don't even realize they are ferals that were trapped and released. Unless you know for a fact that this person is deliberately being malicious (like if they've done it before in the past), then we have to assume they made an honest (if frustrating and inconvenient for you!) mistake.


----------



## Tanya

@Damfino I hear and respect what you say. And I understand the angle you are coming at. 
Sadly, this person is a known trouble maker in this area. He is known to set fires to the open land here and for shooting the ferral cats and dogs that roam here. We have 12 wild dogs and foxes here that he illigally hunts.
My frustration is that he knows me and our vehicles and we have been at loggerheads before.
I wish it was truly an ignorant unknown. 
I would definately not willingly bad mouth some one if I didn't know them. 
I am sorry if I offended you in any way.


----------



## Damfino

Ah. If it's a known trouble-maker, then by all means carry on! It wasn't clear that you even knew who the person was.


----------



## Tanya

Damfino said:


> Ah. If it's a known trouble-maker, then by all means carry on! It wasn't clear that you even knew who the person was.


Sorry . I wrote it out of frustration and go into a skip sentence phase.


----------



## Goats Rock

Around here, they just shoot feral cats and dogs. (I do not, I have never shot an unwanted dog, I call the pound and they come and pick them up). But, I always have wondered why people wasted time catching them just to release them. 

We don't have a feral cat group around, the coyotes take care of that, but people do dump animals, especially in the Spring. I hate that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I LOVE the Pet Peave Forum. The Freedom to say whatever you need to WITHOUT JUDGEMENT! We all have faults..we all have feelings. A great place to come and get it Off your chest!


----------



## Boers4ever

I am the only goat person in the school. If I even mention that I own goats, everyone in the room goes 
“EEEEEWWWWWW goats?!! They are so creepy and disgusting! Why do you own them?! Ewww.” 
I’m tellin ya... it gets annoying. I’m not sure how I haven’t came unglued on one of them yet. AND a girl that claims that goats are nasty and talks about it behind my back, I later find out that her family raises goats. Wow. I can’t wait for summer guys, just me and the goats hanging out.


----------



## Goatzrule

I love catching feral kittens to train into house pets then rehoming them to a good family. The place I work at near school has an over cat population and the place I live a couple states away has an under population and adopting is impossible so I will bring home the kittens I can catch and find them good families.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve, changes. Especially things that worked. Why do people always want to change things? Leave stuff alone. 
I'm not sure I will post on here anymore, its not working on my computer and I have to go to the end of each post to 
find the latest. 
It's been fun, I've been on here over 10 years...


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I have to do that on my phone as well. I don't like changes either but, we got really easy moderator tools. 
If you click on the menu dots they will show you alerts to replies on threads you follow.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goats Rock said:


> I have to go to the end of each post to
> find the latest.


Same here. Used the "mark all read" button after reading through that multitude of the very first start up daily posts. (After being frustrated over having to search to find the most recent reply each and every post.) Since reading through the very first start up longish post listings and then clearing those posts by marking the forums as read, the threads now show up with the most recent post first.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goats Rock, please stay, you are so valuable to the community! Try the app, it still follows the old formula, it wasn't updated!


----------



## Kass

Yep I always use the app on my phone, it wasn't updated. Don't leave!


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve 90% of Pygmies ive seen are actually Nigerians and have little to no actual pygmy traits.


----------



## alwaystj9

Goatzrule said:


> Pet peeve 90% of Pygmies ive seen are actually Nigerians and have little to no actual pygmy traits.


Hard to find pygmies locally, all have been mixed with ND's.
I gave up and switched over to NDs.


----------



## Lil Boogie

When you call someone about a goat and they said it was ND and when you see the goat it turns out to be a Nubian......IT MAKS ME CRAZY HOW DO YOU MIX THOSE TWO UP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Boers4ever

There was a lady I bought a couple doelings from that went ON AND ON about this doe that she is selling. Finally I decided to go ahead and give it a try. When I went over there to pick up the doe she has a ballooned udder, very overly grown hooves, skinny, and can barely walk. Went ahead and got her since we drove all that way. Later found out she is almost ten! Still can barely walk. I’m not so sure that she’ll even be able to make it through her pregnancy in this shape. I’m doing everyone I can for her but it still makes me pretty mad that she would sale a goat in her condition without giving any warning to me! I decided to keep her for a year and if she doesn’t kid by then I’ll sell her.


----------



## alwaystj9

I unfortunately had a TSC build a store directly across the street from my home several years ago. 
I tried to be a nice "Country Person/Farmer" and be polite, all that.
Now I am mean, dismissive and rude. I also call the cops a lot.
I am not the TSC hobby farm/petting zoo.
I have a big freaking sign on the gate that says no goats for sale.
I had to add no chickens, trailer, motorcycles for sale either. 
I have had my "No Trespassing" signs stolen. Twice.
I lose 3-4 mailboxes a year to TSC customers wrecks.
I actually used to hide on their outdoor animal sales days.
I cringe and bite my tongue when people say how much they love TSC.
All of their and their customers trash/flyers/receipts/plastic bags end up in my ditch, on my fence or in the pasture.
All that to lead up to my peeve: I was sleeping soundly this morning (only day off + rain)
When my dogs start carrying on because their is some guy at my gate yelling.
I wasn't really focused so I staggered out and there is some weird dude telling me he has this ram he wants to sell...
I pointed out that I did not have sheep. He said he didn't want any goats.
Did I point out that I work nights? and at the time of this encounter I had been asleep approximately 2 hours?
So this bizarro guy just isn't making sense to me.
I told him I didn't want his sheep, that he had woken me up and that he needed to go away.
Then he said, not joking, that he needed me to get my husband because I didn't know any better.
I checked the padlock, told him to wait right there. I went to the carport and called the cops.
That poor man was still at the gate, waiting for my husband when the Sheriff's deputies showed up.
Okay. Rant over with. For now.


----------



## MellonFriend

My Pet Peeve: When you have two very large, territorial livestock guardian dogs and a gate at the end of your property with a sign on it that says "beware of the dog" and yet some psychotic lady bring a two year old and LEANS ON YOUR GATE while looking at your goats. The dogs are freaking out and barking their heads off and you LEAN ON THE GATE!?! Okay, so my dogs wouldn't hurt anyone, but still, this psyco doesn't know that. How does she know that my 36in tall dog won't jump the fence and attack or kill your two year old? They are barking like they would. You shouldn't even be anywhere near my gate. There's plenty of space to stand without being right on my property line. I'm absolutely livid! 😡 I'm thinking about putting a sign on the gate that says, "Absolutely no leaning on the gate allowed, especially if you have a kid".


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...can you imagine living in town? Geez guys Im sorry.


----------



## Damfino

Stories like that make me very glad I don't live anywhere near a town or highway. I'm not far from stuff, but I'm off the beaten path on a dead-end road so the only people we see near our property are usually other country folk. I even have a super long driveway so my house and animals aren't visible from the quiet dirt road we live on, so it makes life very tranquil. Sorry you guys have to deal with humans making nuisances of themselves!


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Pet peeve--- Seeing gorgeous does with unsightly spaghetti necks.


----------



## Tanya

Pet peeve.... why cant I also have some snow??????


----------



## AndersonRanch

Pet peeve- stupid cheap rude people trying to buy your goats! 
So the long story short, guy contacts me wanting dapple does. I have seen his ISO ads all over FB. He just wants commercial and I was planning on just sending to the sale so figure why not help the dude out. 
So I tell him I’ll get pics and prices when I get the chance. I get the “pictures yet” any pictures? Hello! HEY! (I kid you NOT he sent HEY! 
So I get around to it and send. He offers $300 less if he takes all. Ok it never hurts to ask if someone will take something less. Not offended or upset at all. So I send him the invoice of what I have been getting for my kids, which is close to what I told him. He tries telling me that’s for does not 3 month old kids.
Now I’m annoyed but keeping my cool. I tell him no that is for kids, if you think they will go for what your offering then buy them threw the sale no hard feelings I’m trying to be fair but not screw my self. He asks where I live and I tell him. He says that’s a hour and a half away.....it’s not it’s 45 minutes I looked this dude up and he loves by a friend of mine, and offers $250 less then what I’m asking. That is cheaper then after commission and I wouldn’t even have to waste a hour or two meeting with this joker. So I’m done. No more replying from me. For HOURS I get messages how he can come tomorrow, then he can come today, will I take his offer then the random “hello” and “???????” I knew I didn’t have it in me for this crap, it’s the same crap from people EVERY year. 
But a rave in this as well! Thank goodness to my wonderful goat friends I have made on here because I was so annoyed I messaged my good friend Moers about it and she talked me out of being mad and made me laugh over it lol


----------



## MellonFriend

What are friends for if you can't rave to them. 😇


----------



## alwaystj9

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow...can you imagine living in town? Geez guys Im sorry.


I wasn't anywhere near town when I bought this place!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Exactly! I can not imagine living in town...if its that bad where you live @alwaystj9 .


----------



## Calistar

Omg alwaystj, MellonFriend, and Jessica, I'd be livid! People are unbelievable. 

I have a couple new peeves too. My brother has recently moved back to the family property with his girlfriend. For the most part they don't visit the livestock much (that I know of) mostly because of my brother's lack of interest. Last week my mom got a text that my brother was going to bring a coworker over to see the baby goats. I was a little annoyed that he texted her and not me (they are MY goats after all, and a visit would disrupt MY routine) but whatever. So I'm out feeding the goats that evening and my brother's girlfriend walks up to the goat pen with two stranger in tow, starts petting my two barking Pyrenees over the fence (I always discourage petting over the fence because I don't want them to learn to jump on the fence) then lets herself into the goat pen (all without acknowledging me or, you know, asking permission) proceeds to let herself into the kid pen, and starts passing kids over the fence to her friends to hold!!! I was pretty furious but I went along with it because I didn't want to be "that guy," but seriously, who does that?? And I was right there loading up hay, how hard would it be to ASK before going in the goat pen? And I do NOT want my dogs that I've spent years training learning to accept strangers that just anyone brings by! And it may be the family property, but we're all adults here. My younger brother is almost 30. It's not like they didn't know better. I'm still furious over that one!

Second peeve is also my brother! He's on a roll! So again, we're all adults but it's my parents' property we live on. I wanted to get another dog but my parents weren't on board. Having another dog running around is different than, say, adding another goat. So I respected their decision (especially since they already graciously put up with my two Pyrenees and their night barking) but was still trying to convince them that I needed a third dog. So my brother moves back to the farm with his hyperactive 3 year old Queensland heeler that he can't keep under control, and his girlfriend's geriatric mixed breed. I have no love in my heart for his aggravating heeler but he already had the dogs so what can you do? Then, a couple weeks ago, he shows up out of the blue with- want to guess? A hyperactive one year old Queensland heeler! Did he ask first? No! Did he know that no one else on the property (including his girlfriend) wanted another heeler around? Yes! So frustrating because I try to be respectful and he just does what he wants! Now if I get my 3rd dog we will have 6, and that's just too much. I have lots of farm animals besides the goats and I'm stressed enough trying to keep everyone healthy and safe without dogs everywhere and girlfriends passing my goats around to strangers like party favors! Argh! I just need to vent and maybe install some electric fence...


----------



## Calistar

Wait wait, I've got another one! Popular social media accounts that are always asking for donations "to help feed the fur babies"/for vet bills/to help BUY A NEW FARM, etc....and who are actually getting those donations! Now I don't mean rescues. I mean breeders and individuals who otherwise SHOULD be able to pay for their animals themselves. Everyone has heard of Esther the Wonder Pig, right? Owners bought a teacup pig, it turned out to be a full-sized commercial hog, owners asked the internet for money so they could buy a farm to keep their giant pig, and the internet actually delivered! And there's a farm that raises cute cows and is always asking for donations to "feed the fur babies" or to donate to calf XYZ's medical care, and gives off a rescue vibe...but they're breeders. They recently asked for donations for a down payment on another farm and it sounds like the internet gave it to them. Hey, I have a lot of animals- who wants to buy ME a farm? Anyone want to pay MY huge feed bill? They're my animals that I bought and they're my responsibility, but why shouldn't the internet want to donate to feed my "fur babies"? I'll even post cute pictures of them! Argh, makes me irrationally angry every time I see that crap! 

Phew, I need to settle down, it's a work night!

P.S. If you'd like to donate to help feed the fur babies so I don't have to go to work-- okay yes I'll stop now for real!


----------



## Damfino

> I was pretty furious but I went along with it because I didn't want to be "that guy,"


Sometimes you just need to be "that guy." And it's ok. When you don't set boundaries, people don't know any better so it's not actually their fault. Once you've explained how things work, if they don't respect those boundaries then you've got a right to be angry. I understand you don't want to be a selfish jerk to people, but you also don't want to be a doormat. Set some rules about your animals. Now that the girlfriend has brought strangers over and walked right in and messed with your dogs and goats under your eye without comment, they've been given passive permission to do it when you're not there. It will be harder for you to tell them "no" now, and it will be harder for them to accept it. Training people isn't much different than training animals--you need to be firm, fair, and consistent. As a people trainer you need to be comfortable being "that guy."


----------



## alwaystj9

I wasn't aware of the social media scams. 
Calistar, hold your ground!


----------



## Calistar

Damfino said:


> Sometimes you just need to be "that guy." And it's ok. When you don't set boundaries, people don't know any better so it's not actually their fault. Once you've explained how things work, if they don't respect those boundaries then you've got a right to be angry. I understand you don't want to be a selfish jerk to people, but you also don't want to be a doormat. Set some rules about your animals. Now that the girlfriend has brought strangers over and walked right in and messed with your dogs and goats under your eye without comment, they've been given passive permission to do it when you're not there. It will be harder for you to tell them "no" now, and it will be harder for them to accept it. Training people isn't much different than training animals--you need to be firm, fair, and consistent. As a people trainer you need to be comfortable being "that guy."


Oh, I know it! I have a lot of rules and I usually AM "that guy" lol. That's part of why I was trying to be lenient this time. I also gave it a pass because my baby goats ARE the cutest things in the world so I understand the excitement, and because I want to keep peace with the girlfriend. I talked to my mom about it and she said she'd talk to my brother. But I absolutely agree, I should have said something at the time. We have a lot of rules in place for tenants in regards to the animals, but since it's family this time I don't know if the rules just weren't covered clearly or if they thought they were an exception. Hopefully there will be no more incidents.


----------



## Calistar

alwaystj9 said:


> I wasn't aware of the social media scams.
> Calistar, hold your ground!


It's not really a scam, they're honest about being breeders when asked, but the way they word things and the animals they're always bringing in makes it sound like they're a rescue. Lots of their followers think they are. I don't know, I'm probably just bitter (okay, I'm definitely bitter!) but it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## alwaystj9

I only have so much money to donate...I have to be picky!


----------



## Tanya

@Calistar and as much as I need funding for my rescue, I never ever consider this kind of request, advert or attempt to raise funds in that manner. I will do markets and shows or walk throughs with schools but with permission. Its hard enough fighting off people who think they are animal activists and who have animals interest at heart. But I will never ask the public to fund my shelter or donate to it.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Ok calistar you probably just did my biggest pet peeve of them all! I can not stand that crap! And as bad as it is with fur babies horses are the worse! 
I always knew the horse rescues were a scam but I didn’t know just how bad until I started working at the auction for the horse sale. These gals will come in ahead of time and snap pictures of the horses and post them as in danger of slaughter. Which is total BS because there is no butchering here, even if someone gets the bright idea to buy a horse and take to slaughter they are risking jail time and there is no way shipping them out of state is going to be worth it. Most of the buyers are people who buy horses and work with them and resell. Anyways the horses they buy are usually about $400. But they post them for funds, they are going to “be butchered” so all these bleeding hearts start sending money. These girls are getting about $3-4,000 a horse in funds, buying them, work with them and then turn around and resell them for $2,500 because another bleeding heart has to get that horse that was saved for their feel good moment. They are flippers just like the other buyers but because they state they are a “rescue” then it’s all ok while they scam people. One lady made a post that she does all this on a school teachers salary, I replied “no you don’t you do all this on other people’s dime” and was blocked faster then I could take my next breath lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I agree with you guys. If you are buying a horse from an auction it is NOT a rescue, you are buying the animal. Yes maybe the horse is in better circumstances but you are still buying it. 
We are a little different over this side of the country because we are close to the Canadian boarder and do have kill buyers at our auctions. There are sorry cases that go through there and there are some diamonds. IF you are buying horses from the auction to retrain and sell you are not a rescue you are a horse flipper. There is nothing wrong with that but call it what it is and dont seek donations. If a rescue is asking for money for a horse's "bail" from a "killpen" then they shouldnt be getting the horse in the first place. They are asking you to fund their hobby and buy them a horse....thats it. The horse isnt at risk, they wouldnt slaughter a horse that they can make money on. Real slaughter bound businesses are not going to waste money housing the horses and advertising them. They are going to pick them up from auction pack them on the trailer and be done with it. The only way its considered a rescue is if you go to these kill buyer auctions along the boarders and buy the horse directly from the slaughter truck. 
Sanctuaries for domesticated animals is a scam. Especially if those animals are otherwise able to be rehomed.


----------



## happybleats

I'm all for rescuing animals. I'm all for being a bona-fide registered rescue who runs on donations. What gets me is when I see these so called rescues who have too many to care for making the circumstances even worse on the animals health and over all care. We took in donkeys for several years. We had our limit that we could afford to feed and care for. We tamed them..castrated the jacks...taught basic manners...even had a few my daughter taught to jump, pull, back up and so forth. We then rehomed them to vetted each new home and the job the donkey would do. We were not a certified rescue. We had no funding or training or any help. We chose it. When things got lean we stopped bringing them home as much as it pained me...but without enough pasture to feed them or money to keep them in hay, farrier care and vetting..we had to stop. It's irresponsible to take in so many animals you can't care for them properly. And yes I'm thinking a few current places right now. We still get calls to help a donkey and when I do. I get on the phone and do what I can to find placements. A rescue should not be worse than they were saved from!


----------



## Goats Rock

First time trying to use this "new" site. How do you go back and edit a response? Sometimes we need to add additional info. 
or, things are said wrong.


----------



## toth boer goats

Three dots.
It drops down edit.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks Toth- I am not real computer literate. If its not in black and white- I get confused!


----------



## alwaystj9

My computer issue is that I can understand words but I don't understand symbols, I am having more and more problems with things with digital readouts.
At work I said the work truck warning light came on. They asked which light. (Also not having glasses on) I said I didn't understand the symbol. When asked to describe it, I had to say it looked like a hamster with a propeller on one end. Apparently that's the check engine light. Why can't it just say engine? It used to.
I am not stupid but I learned to read, not to interpret pictographs.


----------



## Boers4ever

alwaystj9 said:


> My computer issue is that I can understand words but I don't understand symbols, I am having more and more problems with things with digital readouts.
> At work I said the work truck warning light came on. They asked which light. (Also not having glasses on) I said I didn't understand the symbol. When asked to describe it, I had to say it looked like a hamster with a propeller on one end. Apparently that's the check engine light. Why can't it just say engine? It used to.
> I am not stupid but I learned to read, not to interpret pictographs.


Lol!!! Thanks for making my day! This is exactly my problem.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Most symbols are the Chinese/Japanese making American symbols. 🤣😂🤪🤣🥴🤪


----------



## Damfino

alwaystj9 said:


> I am not stupid but I learned to read, not to interpret pictographs.


I'm the same way! Our Dodge diesel truck has an engine brake and when we first got the truck I didn't know we had that feature, but I also didn't know what the little button was with the weird symbol on it. It looks like a rather explosive puff of wind. When my husband saw it he said, "What's this fart button do?" I couldn't stop laughing and now whenever I want the engine brake on, I say to Phil, "Engage the fartatron!"


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet Peeve: Its Spring- everyone has goats kidding- cute little baby goats. Now, what do you do with all these babies? Take them to the Sale barn, right? Then uninformed but well meaning people buy these poor, scared babies. They get the babies (3 or 4 days old, if that) home. Now what? Oh, call the local goats farms, ME. 
" We need milk, help, my baby won't nurse from a bottle, its sick" , etc. Or my favorite, would I disbud their goat with 2 months of horn growth! (NO!) Sheesh- I'm running a dairy BUSINESS, not a petting zoo or vet center. Sorry, I can't help you- I have no milk to spare. Then I feel like the world's biggest jerk. ( I have tried to help them all, but I can't save the world). 

I'm sorry, but the above has been repeated 8 times in the last month. People, please educate yourself before you buy any animal. And don't breed just to have babies. Those babies have the potential to live 12-15 years, the average person only has goats for 4 years. Make sure you have a market before you breed for all those babies. Or at least try to arrange for someone to get your extra babies. Ok, off my soap box! (boy, I miss our old goats smilies-)


----------



## Aasiya

Pet peeve: not being taken seriously for being a 'piski meye' (little girl). Lol..I KNOW I don't know everything...but surely I have learnt something keeping goats for 5 years! I won't lecture people on how to keep THEIR animals...but it sure is unpleasant to hear comments like, 'iv had animals (as in a cow, not goats) before you were born...who told you they cant be tied up(with a small leash) all day! Why I was caring for cattle( again referring to that cow) when you were still nursing!'....ok sir, I respect your experience, but please let me keep my animals how I feel they're happy! 
having said that..it's not like I mind some good informed advice, delivered nicely


----------



## alwaystj9

Goats Rock said:


> Pet Peeve: Its Spring- everyone has goats kidding- cute little baby goats. Now, what do you do with all these babies? Take them to the Sale barn, right? Then uninformed but well meaning people buy these poor, scared babies.


Unfortunately, those people will probably never see your post!
I don't have people calling for milk, I have toothless Tractor Supply customers and their spawn
blocking my driveway (when I am leaving for work) wanting a baby goat.
And getting very angry at me when I say no!
It's that time of the year when I actually try to hide the fact that I am here.
It creeps me out when someone catches me here and the first thing they say is, 
"I've been watching your house trying to catch someone home for weeks!"

We do need a "Rant Over" emoji!


----------



## alwaystj9

Aasiya said:


> Pet peeve: not being taken seriously for being a 'piski meye' (little girl). Lol..I KNOW I don't know everything...but surely I have learnt something keeping goats for 5 years! I won't lecture people on how to keep THEIR animals...but it sure is unpleasant to hear comments like, 'iv had animals (as in a cow, not goats) before you were born...who told you they cant be tied up(with a small leash) all day! Why I was caring for cattle( again referring to that cow) when you were still nursing!'....ok sir, I respect your experience, but please let me keep my animals how I feel they're happy!
> having said that..it's not like I mind some good informed advice, delivered nicely


You are so right and it does sound like you are trying to be resectful, you should get credit for your experience no matter what age you are.
I am often treated like I am helpless, and don't now anything about goats because I am one of the "old" people!
I cannot tell you how angry I feel when someone comes to buy or see a goat and starts telling me all the 
things they see at my place that they don't agree with!
I try to be tactful but invariably resort to rudeness.


----------



## Boers4ever

Aasiya said:


> Pet peeve: not being taken seriously for being a 'piski meye' (little girl). Lol..I KNOW I don't know everything...but surely I have learnt something keeping goats for 5 years! I won't lecture people on how to keep THEIR animals...but it sure is unpleasant to hear comments like, 'iv had animals (as in a cow, not goats) before you were born...who told you they cant be tied up(with a small leash) all day! Why I was caring for cattle( again referring to that cow) when you were still nursing!'....ok sir, I respect your experience, but please let me keep my animals how I feel they're happy!
> having said that..it's not like I mind some good informed advice, delivered nicely


I definitely understand that. My family especially used to not really take my knowledge seriously. But now I think I’ve gotten to the point where they are just like: “they’re YOUR goats!” So they leave me alone about it. Especially since I’ve done quite a few goat presentations and lectures for the local AG kids and ranchers.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> Especially since I’ve done quite a few goat presentations and lectures for the local AG kids and ranchers.


Good for you!


----------



## Aasiya

Boers4ever said:


> I definitely understand that. My family especially used to not really take my knowledge seriously. But now I think I’ve gotten to the point where they are just like: “they’re YOUR goats!” So they leave me alone about it. Especially since I’ve done quite a few goat presentations and lectures for the local AG kids and ranchers.


Sounds like my family lol! My family won't usually lecture.. because they all are new to goats too...it's usually the old men/ gardeners who had a cow or two at home..maybe a couple goats. The funny thing is..they will always give cow-related advice for my goats and ridiculous ones at that.. worm every three months with kitten dewormer, tie them up, breed after birth, feed boiled beans and pulses( I got my whole herd having diarrhea after someone fed them without permission)!. And many will not even consider that they are mine...they will put the doe in with the buck or feed them whatever in my absence.At the end I have to play the 'i will tell father and you'll be fired' card. Hate doing that!


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve is job listings that dont include starting pay. Like even out it in small print or something. Otherwise I wont want to apply.


----------



## Goats Rock

Or selling an item in a trade magazine and not listing the prices for hay balers, etc.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Peeve on job listings..serious inquiries only???? Duh...i go through this for fun???? Really??
Only applicants "with experience" really? How do you get that....unless you are hired.
Just the wording...and of course no info on pay per hour, salary, benefits...makes me want to apply...Not!.🤪🤣😂


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeves- when listing clothes for sale online without measurements. Like am I supposed to just guess?


----------



## Goatzrule

'nother pet peeve- Womens section of work clothes. This one makes my blood boil the most. Men have walls for jeans, work shirts, 40 different kinds of boots and a rack for bandanas, hats and belts. They take up 85% of the clothing section. 
Women's clothes are put together with the children and consist of rubber boots. One rack for work shirts that only have two sizes, and another rack with dress up clothes because the only thing us women are good for is dressing up. No pants just shorts and skirts. 
When i want equality this is what I mean.


----------



## alwaystj9

I am finally financially solvent enough to pay for, and old/crotchety enough to want to get other people to fix things for me 
but now I cannot find anyone able or willing to do the work!
So today I am learning to remove & rebuild a carburetor on my bobcat mower...outside...in the mud...with dog's helping me.
And the cat who is not helping me.


----------



## alwaystj9

Goatzrule said:


> 'nother pet peeve- Womens section of work clothes. This one makes my blood boil the most. Men have walls for jeans, work shirts, 40 different kinds of boots and a rack for bandanas, hats and belts. They take up 85% of the clothing section.
> Women's clothes are put together with the children and consist of rubber boots. One rack for work shirts that only have two sizes, and another rack with dress up clothes because the only thing us women are good for is dressing up. No pants just shorts and skirts.
> When i want equality this is what I mean.


YES! I work outdoors, industrial...I can say, as bad as it is to find good women's work clothes now, it is infinitely better than it was when I started.
Steel toed boot selection & fit are so much better!


----------



## Damfino

I shop for clothes in the men's section. Everything is so much sturdier, from the materials to the stitching. And men's pants have real pockets instead of these shallow, silly things women have. I don't carry a purse so I need good pockets. I guess women's clothing manufacturers just assume all women carry purses so why bother with pockets?


----------



## Goatzrule

I have wanted to try men's clothes but I can never find anything that fits well. I like jeans that are a slim fit and kind of look nice as well as being useful


----------



## Goats Rock

My friend's mom, when I was 13, took us school shopping- my measurements were 32,32,32. A perfect square, she lovingly said! 
They didn't make girl's clothes for square people! Fortunately, half a century or so later- I have improved somewhat, but
still fit in mens clothes way better than women's. I have never been a size 4- and that is all they seem to sell !


----------



## Goatzrule

Pet peeve is that one person in a group like these (mostly horse ones) whose sole purpose in life is to create problems with someone who has posted a question. 
Like obviously lying about my horses behavior issues because you dont think I am telling the truth about my parents age


----------



## Tanya

Pet Peeve: posting a picture of your new 3 week old baby goat sleeping in your bed, and then putting a crying face saying, "my new baby goat hasn't eaten for 12 hours..... what is wrong???"
Then when I ask if I can help... you say to me..., "Oh I bought him from a pet shop and they said they were going to sell him to slaughter because his mom was sold for Easter Celebration..."
Then when you confront the pet store... they say..." yes he was still drinking off mom when we sold her and we don't know how to care for a dam raised infant goat..."
IT MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL


----------



## Goats Rock

New pet peeves- Bottle kids. grrrr. Once you fight with them, make them eat to save their silly little lives, they finally figure it 
out and now you can't walk into the pen without 20 pint size carnivores trying to climb your legs.! Do I sound like a grumpy old 
lady? Yep, after 32 kids being born in 13 days, I am about cuted and bottled out! (we only have 57 kids so far, 40+ does are 
due in May.) Then, my next peeve- I disbud all these little darlings. It is so much fun to disbud (said with utmost sarcasm!) that
many kids! And people wonder what I do in my "spare" time! Why don't I come over and do crafts? Huh? in my spare time I SLEEP!
ha ha! 

I am supposed to start shipping milk in June. Somehow, I have to get a water test from a health dept. that won't answer any 
phones, due to Covid??? Get the barn and milk facilities in tip top shape and keep delivering babies! Oh, and teaching FF's 
how to get on the milk stands. (that they have jumped on and off since they were kids- but suddenly can't remember how!) 

Waaaa- sorry, sleep deprived and wondering why I do this to myself....Oh, that's right, it is fun! Or is it, my livelihood and kids are
just a by product to get the milk needed to ship. (then why do I breed carefully, care for each kid and cry over the losses? if they are
only "by-products"? ) Those are questions I have no answer to!


----------



## happybleats

Lol..the love hate relationship with goat raising lol


----------



## alwaystj9

Today's pet peeve is tires. There is only one number I need to know. That's how much air to put in. I don't care about any of the other letters, words or numbers on the side of my tires. And the most important information is in the tiniest numbers. And it's usually on the bottom. or the flat part. Wake up Tire-makers! Put the air pressure requirements in BIG Numbers where they are findable!


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow and I’m having trouble keeping up with five kids in two days... all dam raised... I feel insignificant now...


----------



## alwaystj9

Goats Rock, you must really love your work.
I don't think any lambar will do 56+ babies.
Strong waves of mental support rolling north through the atmosphere............


----------



## Goats Rock

I have to add 2 more kids to my total- That was this early morning's festivities. Both are finally up and nursing! 
Pet peeve- my back- boy, I wish I had listened to my boss in Colorado back in 1980. I worked laying pipe and he 
told me to lift with my legs- yeah, sure- a lifetime of lifting wrong- wish I had listened..... (he was old, probably 40!) 
I passed that 21 years ago. )


----------



## Goatzrule

Todays pet peeve- men. I am a fairly tall and slim human being. I dont like my boss bringing it up constantly while at work. I dont want him mentioning that most guys would find me attractive when I am doing a "guys job." and other "harmless" comments about my appearance. 
I dont want my picture being taken while I am filling up my gas, riding or doing "guy" things. (not by my boss luckily)


----------



## Tanya

Sorry you go through that.


----------



## alwaystj9

That's actually harassment. Once you tell him it is inappropriate and unwelcome, he has to stop.


----------



## alwaystj9

Frustrated by buyers.
Why does everyone make a beeline for the shyest, most skittish, smallest female. If you want a friendly, playful, companion goat...especially if you have children, get the most outgoing one.
The one who's not scared and hiding. The robust weanling that looks back at you. I am tired of people wanting the scared little weenie baby that's going to need special handling. Look at the friendly, nosy one who wants to meet you. That is the better choice, the one most likely to pal up with your 12 year old. That's the one better equipped for the big change of moving into your home.


----------



## MellonFriend

Okay, before I say this, know that this is not a complaint. I don't want anyone to change! But... Does anyone else find it confusing when users change their avatar? I guess I just remember images better than names because sometimes if someone changes their avatar, I have NO idea who they are anymore! 😅


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I completely understand what you are saying. A different avatar appears to be a different member the first few times seeing it for me as well. Looking at the name helps me realize, oh yeah, that is so and so. Then after a while, the new avatar clicks in when recognizing which member it is.


----------



## alwaystj9

So how do y'all pick your avatars? I use a chicken on the goat site and a goat on the chicken site...
The pics are from old ads I posted on CL. The chicken was a young roo from a hatch of 9 chicks and 8 were roosters.
He's probably in that great chicken soup pot in the sky.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mine was of my 1st Buck, Kinky,he was into everything. I took tons of pictures of him. I sold him a year ago. There are alot of his little ones out there, running around.


----------



## Damfino

I should change my avatar just to throw you for a loop. 

Fortunately for you like it too much.


----------



## Tanya

Now now now. Maybe I should change mine to a Springbok should to add flavor


----------



## Calistar

It throws me off when people do it too! That's part of why I still use the same old one. Those two doelings in my avatar were from my second set of kids and were sold years ago, but the colors are nice and the background isn't too cluttered and it's familiar to people. Not that I post a ton but still lol.


----------



## goathiker

I leave mine because everyone says that it's creepy. 
One poor guy thought that the "watching you" tagline meant that he had done something wrong. I had to add the "moderator incognito" after that lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happybleats has a new avatar! Who's next? Anyone else want to shake things up a little?


----------



## MellonFriend

Who's Happybleats? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Boers4ever

MellonFriend said:


> Who's Happybleats? 🤣🤣🤣


Ooohh smoooth.... lol! My avatar is of my little yearling doe, Sunshine. It’s snowing in the background, the first snow we’ve seen in years.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

My avatar is me and my favorite cow Lilly 🥰 I don't have her anymore though sadly..


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet Peeve- if you are gonna buy cute baby wethers (bucks to be wethered) know you city's laws on livestock.
Don't post everything on FB. It will make nosy neighbors dime you in and now the cute baby goats with the 
diapers on, watching tv with the human kids and sleeping in their rooms will have to be relocated to a farm because
your city says no livestock. No, I do not want those kids back, I still have 53 buck kids and all are going for meat. 
Sorry for your lack of knowledge. I asked you and you said the town had no livestock ordinance. You had 10 days
from the time you picked out those babies until you took them home..... And the $800 fine- yikes! Fight it!

Sorry, I just feel so aggravated that the family has small children that love those goats and now they have to 
send them to a horse farm to someone that will not be as sweet to them as the human kids are...


----------



## alwaystj9

That's sad. I have one wether who hasn't sold yet, and at 4 1/2 months he's getting past the teeny weeny cutie stage.
Don't know what I'm gonna do with him. Currently have him on CL, pushing the "horse or other goat" companion angle.


----------



## alwaystj9

Farm Fun: went to crank up the tractor: DRT (dead right there).
Went to put the charger on the battery: extension cord chewed, had to untangle and lay out another.
Hooked up charger to tractor battery: no little light.
Tried various combinations of cords, plugs & batteries: charger not working.
Okay. God does not want me to mow today.
As I am electrically stupid, I have to go to town and buy another charger. (charger cheaper and easier to get than new battery)
How much you want to bet I go through the same thing next year?
I will be taking 3 long, expensive and chewed cords to the metal recycler next time I go.


----------



## Calistar

Goats Rock said:


> Pet Peeve- if you are gonna buy cute baby wethers (bucks to be wethered) know you city's laws on livestock.
> Don't post everything on FB. It will make nosy neighbors dime you in and now the cute baby goats with the
> diapers on, watching tv with the human kids and sleeping in their rooms will have to be relocated to a farm because
> your city says no livestock. No, I do not want those kids back, I still have 53 buck kids and all are going for meat.
> Sorry for your lack of knowledge. I asked you and you said the town had no livestock ordinance. You had 10 days
> from the time you picked out those babies until you took them home..... And the $800 fine- yikes! Fight it!
> 
> Sorry, I just feel so aggravated that the family has small children that love those goats and now they have to
> send them to a horse farm to someone that will not be as sweet to them as the human kids are...


Eek, what a sad situation. I've saved myself a lot of headaches this year by making a pre-purchase questionnaire and having all potential buyers fill it out before we start talking seriously about goats. It identifies any potential issues we need to address and weeds out the people who think they want goats but can't be bothered to fill out a 2 minute questionnaire. One of my questions asks if the buyer has ensured that their zoning allows them to keep livestock. But if you asked and they said yes, I don't know what more you could have done  Hopefully they find another nice home.


----------



## happybleats

MellonFriend said:


> Who's Happybleats? 🤣🤣🤣


I'm a rebel..what can I say 😅🤣😂


----------



## happybleats

alwaystj9 said:


> So how do y'all pick your avatars?


I choose a pic that makes me smile. My new one is Nora who is being a nut up a mesquite tree 😅 i like changing it now and again..but do understand that can throw people off..😇


----------



## Tanya

Can any one send me the diagram on how to snip a pizzle?


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve- ADGA. Specifically, their computer messed up a registration for my grandkids 4-H goat. I have been on hold for 40 min at a time, then they hang up on you. 2 hours one day. 
Emails, faxes, a letter in the mail. Absolutely no help. Our fair is in 10 days. I'm getting rather irked! 

Why do we pay the membership fees, high cost to register goats, then get no one to answer the phone? 
Covid was last year, they need to do a little better, now! Computer problems, they should have those ironed out, by now!


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Pet peeve- ADGA. Specifically, their computer messed up a registration for my grandkids 4-H goat. I have been on hold for 40 min at a time, then they hang up on you. 2 hours one day.
> Emails, faxes, a letter in the mail. Absolutely no help. Our fair is in 10 days. I'm getting rather irked!
> 
> Why do we pay the membership fees, high cost to register goats, then get no one to answer the phone?
> Covid was last year, they need to do a little better, now! Computer problems, they should have those ironed out, by now!


Oh especially when they type in the registered name wrong and the name then makes no sense. We always did paper forms back then too. 

I tried contacting them to get my herd name under my name instead of my husbands, long story, and still crickets. I have about given up on them.


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> I leave mine because everyone says that it's creepy.
> One poor guy thought that the "watching you" tagline meant that he had done something wrong. I had to add the "moderator incognito" after that lol.


I don't think yours is creepy I think it is priceless! 

Mine was the first nubian doe's kids that came with her. She was unhandled and they were the only reason the breeder caught her. Both were bucklings so I only kept the one for many years and later sold him too when we down sized. Loved those boys but they went to good homes. Really wished I had them back but they would be so old now they would be in the geriatric cuddle phase now.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Pet peeve- ADGA. Specifically, their computer messed up a registration for my grandkids 4-H goat. I have been on hold for 40 min at a time, then they hang up on you. 2 hours one day.
> Emails, faxes, a letter in the mail. Absolutely no help. Our fair is in 10 days. I'm getting rather irked!
> 
> Why do we pay the membership fees, high cost to register goats, then get no one to answer the phone?
> Covid was last year, they need to do a little better, now! Computer problems, they should have those ironed out, by now!


This is not the first time i have seen this same thing happen this week with them. All of it.


----------



## Tanya

Pet peeve. When strangers visiting your property starts taking photos of the animals and telling each other..." ooh that will look good on my facebook page" if it aint yours dont think you can come here and make a claim.


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya said:


> Pet peeve. When strangers visiting your property starts taking photos of the animals and telling each other..." ooh that will look good on my facebook page" if it aint yours dont think you can come here and make a claim.


Yes! Workers and yard caretakers that we occasionally have over here will sometimes take pictures of the animals, house, shop, and barns! We hate it! There is a lot of robberies and break-ins going on in our area right now and when they do that it feels like they’re casing the place. We don’t know you! Our house is not visible from the road! We don’t want it visible on social media!


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> Yes! Workers and yard caretakers that we occasionally have over here will sometimes take pictures of the animals, house, shop, and barns! We hate it! There is a lot of robberies and break-ins going on in our area right now and when they do that it feels like they’re casing the place. We don’t know you! Our house is not visible from the road! We don’t want it visible on social media!


I completely understand that. I am that person that does not allow trespassers and run people off. We have a few individuals with drug problems that their family members have been letting them "stay" at their homes on our road. 3 am in the morning is not the time to be hanging around outside of my house. Then they proceeded to walk across the road and try breaking into another guys place across from my garden. My husband always just stands there when I run them off. Been a farm girl my whole life so I don't back down. The older lady next door told me how scared she was when an SUV stopped and started taking pictures of her garage when she had the door open the other day. Expecting a possible break in at her place any time now. 

Just becareful !


----------



## Goats Rock

We are way off the road, and woods on one side of driveway, corn field on the other. Unless you live here, don't try to come back! I always chase off nosy people, "I just wanted to see where this old road went". If it's not yours, stay off it!


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> We are way off the road, and woods on one side of driveway, corn field on the other. Unless you live here, don't try to come back! I always chase off nosy people, "I just wanted to see where this old road went". If it's not yours, stay off it!


That's how our old farm was. On a dead end road off of a closed road. Had a questionable person show up one day and I greeted them with my german shepherd by my side. Told them they shouldn't be in these parts and I was the friendliest person on the road because the others would greet with bird shot. Never saw a man run back to his van so fast before in my life. 

Since I moved to be closer to my parents to help out my house is now close to the road and one road off the main back road. Small town but major drug issues here these days.


----------



## Sfgwife

Peeve for the week end..... your GROWN son is super lazy and leaves thing anywhere. And after you have been at the hosp with your mama all day you go to let her dog out. As you are leaving you cut on the lights that you can see from space to make sure you can get back to the car safely. Cut off lights because the way is clear and you do not want keep those lights on all night. Make it down to the carport floor. Take one more step and you crash over something because you tried go straight instead of veering left. It is country dark and your phone is down the hill at your house with husband who is getting year old grandson to sleep. So you cry and think well i am not gonna lay here for an hour before he comes lookin for me. Crawl to the car and go home. So now you are sporting a nifty new knee brace, swollen and keeping you up most of the night knee, have demon spawn crutches, and if it does not get better in a week you will go see an ortho doc.. it makes you mad cry and hurt cry off and on all day because if you move just so it is excruciating pain..... yea my current situation. That is on top of my already crummy week of losing my Bee and the prelim necropsy giving no clues. Among other things. Oye! But. On a good note... nothing is broken. Hahhahaaha.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Peeve for the week end..... your GROWN son is super lazy and leaves thing anywhere. And after you have been at the hosp with your mama all day you go to let her dog out. As you are leaving you cut on the lights that you can see from space to make sure you can get back to the car safely. Cut off lights because the way is clear and you do not want keep those lights on all night. Make it down to the carport floor. Take one more step and you crash over something because you tried go straight instead of veering left. It is country dark and your phone is down the hill at your house with husband who is getting year old grandson to sleep. So you cry and think well i am not gonna lay here for an hour before he comes lookin for me. Crawl to the car and go home. So now you are sporting a nifty new knee brace, swollen and keeping you up most of the night knee, have demon spawn crutches, and if it does not get better in a week you will go see an ortho doc.. it makes you mad cry and hurt cry off and on all day because if you move just so it is excruciating pain..... yea my current situation. That is on top of my already crummy week of losing my Bee and the prelim necropsy giving no clues. Among other things. Oye! But. On a good note... nothing is broken. Hahhahaaha.


Ouch! Feel better! I’m so so sorry about Bee too. BIG HUG!


----------



## MellonFriend

Sfgwife said:


> Peeve for the week end..... your GROWN son is super lazy and leaves thing anywhere. And after you have been at the hosp with your mama all day you go to let her dog out. As you are leaving you cut on the lights that you can see from space to make sure you can get back to the car safely. Cut off lights because the way is clear and you do not want keep those lights on all night. Make it down to the carport floor. Take one more step and you crash over something because you tried go straight instead of veering left. It is country dark and your phone is down the hill at your house with husband who is getting year old grandson to sleep. So you cry and think well i am not gonna lay here for an hour before he comes lookin for me. Crawl to the car and go home. So now you are sporting a nifty new knee brace, swollen and keeping you up most of the night knee, have demon spawn crutches, and if it does not get better in a week you will go see an ortho doc.. it makes you mad cry and hurt cry off and on all day because if you move just so it is excruciating pain..... yea my current situation. That is on top of my already crummy week of losing my Bee and the prelim necropsy giving no clues. Among other things. Oye! But. On a good note... nothing is broken. Hahhahaaha.


I'm so sorry, I didn't know Bee Passed. 😔 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no. I’m sorry you’re dealing with grief and an injury (topped off with stress and aggravation). I hope your knee heals quickly. And I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> I'm so sorry, I didn't know Bee Passed. 😔 I hope you feel better soon!


Thanks. I just have not said anything about my Bee because it was sudden and i cry over missing her still. Plus.. the vet (the wife who do not like)... refused to come out because she had a horse with colic. Even though i texted almost three days before i lost bee. Boo!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about Bee and your knee.


----------



## DDFN

Sfgwife said:


> Thanks. I just have not said anything about my Bee because it was sudden and i cry over missing her still. Plus.. the vet (the wife who do not like)... refused to come out because she had a horse with colic. Even though i texted almost three days before i lost bee. Boo!


Oh no so sorry about both the injury and loosing Bee. The vet still should of came out or at least helped over the phone and provided any meds needed to treat. I worked many years as a vet tech doing farm call services and if we didn't respond to a client in need we would of been let go. Even after I left vet tech work to go back to college I would still go on farm calls when a vet needed extra set of hands to help out. The clinic I worked once an employee always an employee.

Hope you heal up fast from the fall and give your self time to grieve for Bee.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh goodnesz. Im so sorry about loseing Bee. I know that breaks your heart. 
Me being a mother of adult kids, would be haveing that son waiting on me hand and foot. He would be wearing a apron. 
As far as the knee, be sure and ice front & back , not on bone. Also Salon Pas, patches, come in sizes, really help alleviate pain. Its more natural so it wont cause liver problems. Are you going to have it xrayed? It sounds like That Son, would be a good nurse, and driver to and from Dr appts.


----------



## Goats Rock

Geez, so sorry about your loss and fall. How's your mom doing? I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh goodnesz. Im so sorry about loseing Bee. I know that breaks your heart.
> Me being a mother of adult kids, would be haveing that son waiting on me hand and foot. He would be wearing a apron.
> As far as the knee, be sure and ice front & back , not on bone. Also Salon Pas, patches, come in sizes, really help alleviate pain. Its more natural so it wont cause liver problems. Are you going to have it xrayed? It sounds like That Son, would be a good nurse, and driver to and from Dr appts.


I am doin the things i am supposed to to get it better mama. . Well mostly.. I did have it xray and nothin broken. I do nt want any of them to be my nursemaid lol! They are good at it but my sittin still for days on end is a disaster. Hahhaaha! I have been doin my chores just very very slowly. Paul is toting water for me. I can put weight on it it is just the bending that i cannot do on my own with it. And if my foot is not pretty flat it hurts bad.


----------



## Sfgwife

DDFN said:


> Oh no so sorry about both the injury and loosing Bee. The vet still should of came out or at least helped over the phone and provided any meds needed to treat. I worked many years as a vet tech doing farm call services and if we didn't respond to a client in need we would of been let go. Even after I left vet tech work to go back to college I would still go on farm calls when a vet needed extra set of hands to help out. The clinic I worked once an employee always an employee.
> 
> Hope you heal up fast from the fall and give your self time to grieve for Bee.



It is a husband and wife duo. Husband is wonderful with the goats. Wife has no ise for them what so ever. She is the one that does the emergency calls now. When everything started i sent a text saying what i was doing and asked if i needed do anything else. I have a pretty good stocked med box. Noone answered until sun when i made the emer call... three days later. I could jave called the emerg line sooner but Bee seemed to be doing netter then crashed really quickly. So.... i am vet shopping because of this. It was BS.


----------



## Tanya

It sounds like you hurt tge ligaments in your knee?


----------



## Sfgwife

Tanya said:


> It sounds like you hurt tge ligaments in your knee?


Maybe. It is just wait a d see right now. It is still glitchy today but not nearly as hurty. It is quite sore today.


----------



## Tanya

Try not put too much weight on it. If it is ligaments you are looking at 6 weeks recovery.


----------



## DDFN

Sfgwife said:


> It is a husband and wife duo. Husband is wonderful with the goats. Wife has no ise for them what so ever. She is the one that does the emergency calls now. When everything started i sent a text saying what i was doing and asked if i needed do anything else. I have a pretty good stocked med box. Noone answered until sun when i made the emer call... three days later. I could jave called the emerg line sooner but Bee seemed to be doing netter then crashed really quickly. So.... i am vet shopping because of this. It was BS.


Oh no. Hate to hear that. Humm probably no way to of called husband and gone around the wife on Emergency line was there? A few years after I left the vet clinic I had an emergency issue with a horse I needed more supplies to handle. Called the Emergency number for vet on call and got a new hire. They told me I was outside of their service area. I told them I wasn't (knowing the new vet just didn't want to do a late night call) and had been a client for many years. They told me no and hung up. So I called one of the vets I used to ride with to see if the radius changed and they said no. Started explaining what was happening (mind you this was one of the vets I always would meet after hours for ER calls when the techs had gone home even after I didn't work there any more). While on the phone she called the clinic owner and that vet was furious. We ended up with a 4 way call and the new vet did come out with one of the trucks. Got everything I needed and they didn't stay at the clinic after that.

So maybe the wife didn't Tell the husband? Sorry it happened to you again.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve, fair board officials with the god complex, cow people that hate goats.... (that would be the same person(s)) 
Because I don't have enough to do, (milking 60+, trying to get hay in between rainstorms with elderly equip. that keeps breaking, bottle feeding 27, still, and normal goat chores) I took 17 goats to the county fair, yesterday. 

We used to have this small barn, originally built for mini horses, at the fair. They put open class goat in the 5x5 pens. 2 adult goats to a pen. Very tight, off the beaten path and no FB (fair board, not face book!) directors ever bothered us. 
Then the FB got a huge $350,000 grant. They tore an old racehorse barn down and built this gigantic show barn, for cows! They redid our little goat barn back into a 5 stall horse barn for renters, and put us in the old show barn. 

So far, ok. My pens were right by an overhead door. Backed up to it, unloaded and all was well. WRONG! 
Apparently, (unbeknown to me and all of Open Class goat people, as we were stuck in the corner of the fair being blocked from other barns by the old barn they demolished) they take photos of all the livestock to be sold at the sale Sat. 

They do that in front of a backdrop banner, RIGHT NEXT TO THE OVERHEAD DOOR BY MY PENS!!!
They closed the overhead door in 90*F heat, because the goat were scaring the cows! I'm sorry, my goats do not deserve to get worse stress from the heat. I opened the doors. Goats were just there, no jumping or scary behavior. 

I made the comment to my son, "they have that brand new barn, why don't they take photos in front of that?" Oh boy, that started the poop storm. I too old to care about politics at a county fair. Lol

The specie chair ran to the afor mentioned goat hating cow director and the fight was on. Big bully type guy (my age, we were in 4H together 45 years ago, he bullied the girls then, now it would be a sexual harassment charge.). He started yelling how those steers were valuable, goats cost the fair money, bla blah blah. 

I asked why our goats should have to be in a closed barn, as windows wouldn't open. He was mad I had said they should take pictures in the new barn! Wow, no idea why he was so nasty. 

I was ready to pack up and leave. (Spent tons of money to get there, passes, vet checks, loss of revenue from milk, etc). But, I'm too stubborn to back down from a bully. He yelled, I smiled and never said a word. He was infuriated that I wouldn't respond. When he was done, all I said was, "are you done verbally accosting an old lady that only wants her goats to not get heat stressed. Does that make you feel powerful?" I'm pretty much black listed for being unreasonable! Lol

My pet peeve is ignorant fair board directors. 
Thank you for letting me vent!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I Do Not Understand people like that. I think you were wonderful & made him looked stupid in your calm response. Im in a show group of OBGA (Okla. Boer goat assoc). If I acted like that, you could report me to that group, and no showing for a year. Do the cattle assoc have groups or rules like that? The ABGA has those show rules also. I would check into it. This aggresive verbal actions need to be stopped. I agree, the cattle pictures in the cattle barn. No reason to shut doors and cut off air & increase heat in a cramped area.
Sorry you had to experience that negativity.


----------



## Boers4ever

Today’s pet peeve: no breeders near me! I’m looking for a couple yearlings that are hardy and healthy. At this point I’ve broadened my search to any and all meat goats (except Boers, trying to branch out). Yet NO ONE has any yearlings!!! I’ve talked to everyone in my area. I’ve tried Facebook, Craigslist, breeder directory’s, and still nothing! Grrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Boers4ever said:


> Today’s pet peeve: no breeders near me! I’m looking for a couple yearlings that are hardy and healthy. At this point I’ve broadened my search to any and all meat goats (except Boers, trying to branch out). Yet NO ONE has any yearlings!!! I’ve talked to everyone in my area. I’ve tried Facebook, Craigslist, breeder directory’s, and still nothing! Grrrrrrrr!!!!!


You might have to consider shipping


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Enabled a tracking prevention program built into my lap top. While going through the forum earlier, a total of 1,476 tracker attempts were blocked from this site alone. 774 from google and 702 from sortable. Signed back in just to rant about this. When the site was changed to this new format, more than losing those cute emoji's happened. Am going to clear those suckers out when I sign back off.


----------



## DDFN

NigerianNewbie said:


> Enabled a tracking prevention program built into my lap top. While going through the forum earlier, a total of 1,476 tracker attempts were blocked from this site alone. 774 from google and 702 from sortable. Signed back in just to rant about this. When the site was changed to this new format, more than losing those cute emoji's happened. Am going to clear those suckers out when I sign back off.


Humm well using my phone I have been having issues this last week with random ads popping up on my phone when on this website and running my finger to scroll even at places no ads are shown. There has to be a better way right? Like when I click on the text box after typing to get to hit post reply sometimes it acts like an ad is there when you can't see it and a click ad pops up in another window 
. Frustrating


----------



## GoofyGoat

I use Ghostery to stop all the tracking and ads. When they switched formats I pretty much stopped using this site much. I LOVE the folks on TGS, but hate this new format.

My pet peeve is some of the users can’t be bothered to type out words like “you“ they just type “u” and other types of texting shortcuts. It’s annoying to read and doesn’t reflect well on the poster. I‘m at the point that I ignore the posts. A typo is one thing, but consistently writing posts like this shows (to me) that there’s a lack of respect for the folks that you want help from.


----------



## Boers4ever

GoofyGoat said:


> I use Ghostery to stop all the tracking and ads. When they switched formats I pretty much stopped using this site much. I LOVE the folks on TGS, but hate this new format.
> 
> My pet peeve is some of the users can’t be bothered to type out words like “you“ they just type “u” and other types of texting shortcuts. It’s annoying to read and doesn’t reflect well on the poster. I‘m at the point that I ignore the posts. A typo is one thing, but consistently writing posts like this shows (to me) that there’s a lack of respect for the folks that you want help from.


I completely agree! With both points.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree. Thats why I always ask for pictures. To make sure Ive guessed the correct meaning of the strange & different short cut on verbage!😁


----------



## alwaystj9

I'm a ghostery fan, too. Any weirdly abbreviated words/phrases are typos or reflections of deep south speech patterns!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> My pet peeve is some of the users can’t be bothered to type out words like “you“ they just type “u” and other types of texting shortcuts. It’s annoying to read and doesn’t reflect well on the poster. I‘m at the point that I ignore the posts. A typo is one thing, but consistently writing posts like this shows (to me) that there’s a lack of respect for the folks that you want help from.


YES!!! I can't stand it when people do that!!!


----------



## Calistar

GoofyGoat said:


> My pet peeve is some of the users can’t be bothered to type out words like “you“ they just type “u” and other types of texting shortcuts. It’s annoying to read and doesn’t reflect well on the poster. I‘m at the point that I ignore the posts. A typo is one thing, but consistently writing posts like this shows (to me) that there’s a lack of respect for the folks that you want help from.


Wow, u ppl r so mean!

Sorry, couldn't help it! 😋 I have a similar peeve that I see a lot of on the goat sale pages on Facebook. Someone will post a goat and the replies in the comment section are things like "price" or "pm me" with no punctuation or anything! Not "Hi, how much are you asking?" Or even "Price please?" It's just "price" 
If you can't even be bothered to form a complete sentence, how can I expect you to take care of the goat I'm selling?
And why should the seller PM you?? If you're interested, send THEM a PM! Argh! 

Other peeves include charging hundreds of dollars for a buckling that should have been a wether just because he has moonspots and/or blue eyes. And I've ranted about this one before but it continues to come up and I see it everywhere- people advertising their registered goat as "from good lines" but not providing any pedigree information! WHY would you advertise a registered goat without saying who it is!? My idea of good lines and your idea might not be the same! There's a doeling for sale in my area currently and seller is asking close to $500 for her, and she's "from X and Y lines" (and admittedly X and Y are good lines) but there's no more information than that. Whyyyy. I've seen people advertise goats as being "from such-and-such lines" but you have to go 4 generations back to find the one single goat from that lineage 🙄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Calistar said:


> Wow, u ppl r so mean!


Haha! 😂🤣


Calistar said:


> Sorry, couldn't help it! 😋 I have a similar peeve that I see a lot of on the goat sale pages on Facebook. Someone will post a goat and the replies in the comment section are things like "price" or "pm me" with no punctuation or anything! Not "Hi, how much are you asking?" Or even "Price please?" It's just "price"
> If you can't even be bothered to form a complete sentence, how can I expect you to take care of the goat I'm selling?
> And why should the seller PM you?? If you're interested, send THEM a PM! Argh!





Calistar said:


> Other peeves include charging hundreds of dollars for a buckling that should have been a wether just because he has moonspots and/or blue eyes. And I've ranted about this one before but it continues to come up and I see it everywhere- people advertising their registered goat as "from good lines" but not providing any pedigree information! WHY would you advertise a registered goat without saying who it is!? My idea of good lines and your idea might not be the same! There's a doeling for sale in my area currently and seller is asking close to $500 for her, and she's "from X and Y lines" (and admittedly X and Y are good lines) but there's no more information than that. Whyyyy. I've seen people advertise goats as being "from such-and-such lines" but you have to go 4 generations back to find the one single goat from that lineage 🙄


I completely agree with both of your points!! So frustrating!!

There are sooooo many people on Craigslist that need better grammar!! Sometimes, I can't understand what they are trying to say! No punctuations, no capital letters, or sometimes, not even spaces!! Come on people!! Do you need to go back to school or what?!?! I really love it when I get emails from people that have actually have _proper_ grammar!! In my opinion, they are so much more professional and I love the fact that they actually_ took their time _to ask about one of my goats! Most of the time, I can tell that they would be able to give my kids an excellent home without even meeting them!! 

Another pet peeve of mine is when someone asks about about one of my kids for sale and _never _gets back with me after I just spent _my time_ answering their question!! Even if your no longer interested, just a simple "Thanks for getting back with me, but I'm no longer interested." would be nice to hear! 😠


----------



## alwaystj9

_Sorry, couldn't help it! 😋 I have a similar peeve that I see a lot of on the goat sale pages on Facebook. Someone will post a goat and the replies in the comment section are things like "price" or "pm me" with no punctuation or anything! Not "Hi, how much are you asking?" Or even "Price please?" It's just "price" _
I agree! I have just recently joined a FB goats for sale group. I know I shouldn't judge but "Price" and/or "Location" -- I hate that! It's just seems rude to me.
I tried 2 ads and, frankly, going to stick to CL. I thought a goat group might lead me to goat-smarter buyers but nope.
A lot of people looking for cheap does and tiny bottle-babies; no real interest in anything else.
Also too much spam and too many ads for Texas goats (a Louisiana goat group).


----------



## Goatastic43

Couldn’t agree more! I also hate when the use no capitals or punctuation!


----------



## K.B.

Goatastic43 said:


> Couldn’t agree more! I also hate when the use no capitals or punctuation!


I do that all the time, when I'm typing fast atleast... lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Couldn’t agree more! I also hate when the use no capitals or punctuation!


Right!?!? I don't understand why people can't just spend a little more time to do those kind of things!!


----------



## K.B.

Sometimes their more worried about getting their point across! But good punctuation can accentuate that!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I think it might have something to do with the amount of texting now a days. My daughter in law teaches high school English, and has ranted and raved numerous times over the way some of the written assignments are riddled with text language frequently. She started taking off points for misspelled word, incomplete sentences, and such. Once, I saw a paper she graded at home with "This is a classroom assignment, not a text" written across the top in red letters. The grade was so low it was shameful.


----------



## DDFN

"Helmets!" 

So I am a big believer in using riding helmets even when ground working young horses. We took some of the barn girls to a horse show yesterday and they witnessed and experience that enforced this pet peeve. We had not even unloaded the trailer yet waiting to see if the storm was going to hit us or go around the show grounds. We got lucky and it missed us.one lady was taking her young horse into the ring to warm up in hand for a halter class. . . I remember watching as I had thought it was a cute colt at a previous show and the woman spoke how he could be a little stinker at times. Well stinker and a half yesterday. He jumped and performed a move a Lipizzaner would of worked hard on but this was a walking horse. Kicked out his hind end after jumping and caught the handler across the face. Like that she was down and the horse ran loose in the ring. My friend and myself ran to block and close the gate then gaurd the downed woman until the horse could be caught. She was taken for treatment to find out she had fractured her skull and had s broken nose. If a helmet had been worn the hoof would not of done that much damage to the forehead. Helmets save lives and keeps kids from being traumatized. 

Just because someone is an adult please still wear helmets. The kids need role models for good practices and not trauma.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN i agree. Chevani rides and no matter what she does she wears that riding helmet. It doesnt matter to me. As long as she is around horses its part of her uniform.


----------



## K.B.

I rode when I was younger (wish I still did!) But it was also part of riding to wear a helmet. Now I never needed it, but the safety of wearing it I understood. I did grumble at times about it but it still was everyday wear with the horses!


----------



## Goatzrule

I sent my horse in for additional training at a primarily western barn. Both trainers wore their helmets on the ground and in the saddle. Set a good professional tone and all the kids and other adults wore them as well. 
My pet peeve goes along with animals ads. Whether you are selling dogs, horses or goats.
The ad needs, age, breed, description, location and price (even if its a range)
A horse ad needs these and also height.
I am not going to play a guessing game of fill in whats missing.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatzrule said:


> My pet peeve goes along with animals ads. Whether you are selling dogs, horses or goats.
> The ad needs, age, breed, description, location and price (even if its a range)
> A horse ad needs these and also height.
> I am not going to play a guessing game of fill in whats missing.


Exactly!


----------



## DDFN

I have to be honest when I first started riding my uncle being a saddleseat saddlebred person I didn't get exposed to helmets until I was late teens or even 20. When I moved my horses to a boarding barn. I finally started see helmets being used and it made so much since. I started using them religiously from that moment on. Riding fillies and colts I thought it would benefit to help me protect the horse if I became separated to recover them faster. Later had a friend trail riding a bombproof old horse only for a tree branch to fall and hit her. 

So I have been such a big supporter since that time and even replace my helmets every 5 years even if they have not touched the ground. If anyone takes a hit or fall in one then replace at that moment. Some companies ask for you to send them the helmet so they can improve the designs and send a brand new replacement too. 

So glad others view helmets as a required piece of horse working apparel!


----------



## DDFN

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Exactly!


Yes!


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> I have to be honest when I first started riding my uncle being a saddleseat saddlebred person I didn't get exposed to helmets until I was late teens or even 20. When I moved my horses to a boarding barn. I finally started see helmets being used and it made so much since. I started using them religiously from that moment on. Riding fillies and colts I thought it would benefit to help me protect the horse if I became separated to recover them faster. Later had a friend trail riding a bombproof old horse only for a tree branch to fall and hit her.
> 
> So I have been such a big supporter since that time and even replace my helmets every 5 years even if they have not touched the ground. If anyone takes a hit or fall in one then replace at that moment. Some companies ask for you to send them the helmet so they can improve the designs and send a brand new replacement too.
> 
> So glad others view helmets as a required piece of horse working apparel!


It IS (well should be) a required piece of equipment. Good point with the tree branch falling! You could be on the calmest horse and anything can happen. I had a horse start to take off on me because of a chip bag on the side of the road! The reflection scared her and off she went, the sweetest girl really (was able to calm her down fast) but you never know what the environment will throw at you either!


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> It IS (well should be) a required piece of equipment. Good point with the tree branch falling! You could be on the calmest horse and anything can happen. I had a horse start to take off on me because of a chip bag on the side of the road! The reflection scared her and off she went, the sweetest girl really (was able to calm her down fast) but you never know what the environment will throw at you either!


That is so true! I really wished I had my helmet on at the show but we had just got out from parking the trailer and was talking our game plan. It was a sight and react to try to limit anyone else getting hurt but the first thing that popped in my mind was here I am waving my hands in the air trying to get this horse to turn around but what if he doesn't? I could of been next but it's a family show and if he made it out the gate and hurt kids or trampled the woman I would not of been able to live with my self. Even the best horses can have an oops moment. Even the best riders and handlers can have an off day too!


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> That is so true! I really wished I had my helmet on at the show but we had just got out from parking the trailer and was talking our game plan. It was a sight and react to try to limit anyone else getting hurt but the first thing that popped in my mind was here I am waving my hands in the air trying to get this horse to turn around but what if he doesn't? I could of been next but it's a family show and if he made it out the gate and hurt kids or trampled the woman I would not of been able to live with my self. Even the best horses can have an oops moment. Even the best riders and handlers can have an off day too!


Exactly! I unfortunately never owned my own horse, but leased one at a reasonable rate, I was expected to take care of the horse as if she were my own meaning I did a lot of the care that most leasers dont know about. That was a great experience for me! I had my bad days too!


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> Exactly! I unfortunately never owned my own horse, but leased one at a reasonable rate, I was expected to take care of the horse as if she were my own meaning I did a lot of the care that most leasers dont know about. That was a great experience for me! I had my bad days too!


I am so glad a barn actually had you so that for experience! We have a huge problem that so many barns keeps the students or leaders so trainer depended that they could never actually care for a horse without having a full care board facility. We are teaching all the kids at my friends barn how to do everything from the ground up.


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> I am so glad a barn actually had you so that for experience! We have a huge problem that so many barns keeps the students or leaders so trainer depended that they could never actually care for a horse without having a full care board facility. We are teaching all the kids at my friends barn how to do everything from the ground up.


More people need to do that, I learned a lot from a horse camp but boy did I learn how hard it was to "own" a horse from that experience! Was a friend of my mom's, they grew up together


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> More people need to do that, I learned a lot from a horse camp but boy did I learn how hard it was to "own" a horse from that experience! Was a friend of my mom's, they grew up together


This is actually one reason we are starting a YouTube channel to help bring to light some horse things that people never learned. Not to trash barns that make people dependent but to help people learn skills no one else will teach.


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> This is actually one reason we are starting a YouTube channel to help bring to light some horse things that people never learned. Not to trash barns that make people dependent but to help people learn skills no one else will teach.


That's a wonderful idea, I'm glad you are starting it too! Good luck!


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> That's a wonderful idea, I'm glad you are starting it too! Good luck!


Thanks! As soon as the parents finish signing media releases for the kiddos I will share the channel with all if interested.

Another pet peeve. . . Someone spraying part of my property with weed killer without permission. I am a chemical spray free farm to protect my critters, us, bees and food producing plants. We can only guess the water or county people sprayed the culverts. Killed one of my cedar tree saplings and the other is right next to 3 of my blueberry bushes. I don't know who sprayed or what they used but two big dead patches now

Also have two wells one the property too.


----------



## Goatzrule

People who spray near, on and around other's property is why some farms can struggle so much with being organic.


----------



## K.B.

DDFN said:


> Thanks! As soon as the parents finish signing media releases for the kiddos I will share the channel with all if interested.
> 
> Another pet peeve. . . Someone spraying part of my property with weed killer without permission. I am a chemical spray free farm to protect my critters, us, bees and food producing plants. We can only guess the water or county people sprayed the culverts. Killed one of my cedar tree saplings and the other is right next to 3 of my blueberry bushes. I don't know who sprayed or what they used but two big dead patches now
> 
> Also have two wells one the property too.


I'd love to see your channel! I would be so mad, luckily the "neigbors" are corn and been fields and they do fertilizer, but I don't think they spray anything else! I asked my stepmoms cousin, who does the fields.


----------



## DDFN

Goatzrule said:


> People who spray near, on and around other's property is why some farms can struggle so much with being organic.


I completely see why. Frustrating and I can't even figure out who to ask to even see what was used.


----------



## DDFN

K.B. said:


> I'd love to see your channel! I would be so mad, luckily the "neigbors" are corn and been fields and they do fertilizer, but I don't think they spray anything else! I asked my stepmoms cousin, who does the fields.


When it's ready I will share! I understand if someone has to treat their land it's their land their decision but my land isn't theirs.

Now I have to figure out if I should cut or move the blueberry bushes and just plant dogwood trees in that spot instead


----------



## Tanya

I dont know if Ibam just being a B**** today but. Its winter here right? The grass is dead right? So why in hecks name do you have this urg to mow my dead grass? 
Ok so we all know that I jave a rescue with animalss that eat grass. There is already none of it. What I do is just before it dies off I get onto my big tractor lawn mower and trim it down. I have a worker who has his own lawn mower. He has already mowed the grass into the sand. And lo and behold he is mowing again. Is it just me or is he stopping my animals from eating?


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> I dont know if Ibam just being a B**** today but. Its winter here right? The grass is dead right? So why in hecks name do you have this urg to mow my dead grass?
> Ok so we all know that I jave a rescue with animalss that eat grass. There is already none of it. What I do is just before it dies off I get onto my big tractor lawn mower and trim it down. I have a worker who has his own lawn mower. He has already mowed the grass into the sand. And lo and behold he is mowing again. Is it just me or is he stopping my animals from eating?


Lol sounds bored just trying to do something


----------



## Tanya

I wish I could be bored


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> I wish I could be bored


Yeah, maybe find something else he/she could do!  something that would make you bored perhaps


----------



## Tanya

I guess trudging hay bales, feed, mucking stalls, scraping ponds, mending fences, brushing animals, watering animals, finding sponsors, answering phones, going to sites, collecting animals... not enough?


----------



## K.B.

Tanya said:


> I guess trudging hay bales, feed, mucking stalls, scraping ponds, mending fences, brushing animals, watering animals, finding sponsors, answering phones, going to sites, collecting animals... not enough?


Wow lol I wonder why they feel the need to mow the dead grass then


----------



## alwaystj9

What annoys me about my truck: If I put 2 bags of feed on the passenger seat it thinks there is a human there and the seat belt alarm keeps going off.
The dinging drives me nuts! I want an alarm off switch!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I just fasten the seat belt around the bags like it was a person. Have gotten some strange looks, but hey, it stops the gosh darn beeping.


----------



## Goats Rock

My beeper finally wore out- We have a long driveway, and I'm on hay fields pulling wagons back to the barn, etc. I cant keep putting the seat belt on and off.
The beeper would sound continually. Now it offers a squawk once in a while!


----------



## Sfgwife

alwaystj9 said:


> What annoys me about my truck: If I put 2 bags of feed on the passenger seat it thinks there is a human there and the seat belt alarm keeps going off.
> The dinging drives me nuts! I want an alarm off switch!


Go to the junkyard and cut off a seatbelt buckle. Snap it in there. Works great!


----------



## FizzyGoats

When I was in college, my heavy backpack used to set off the seatbelt alarm. I just left the seatbelt buckled all the time and threw my bag right on top of it. I like the idea of getting one from a junkyard though. Wish I’d have thought of that.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Pet peeve of the day: When you work your butt of and everything just keeps getting worse🤯


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> When I was in college, my heavy backpack used to set off the seatbelt alarm. I just left the seatbelt buckled all the time and threw my bag right on top of it. I like the idea of getting one from a junkyard though. Wish I’d have thought of that.


Leave enough of the belt on it to be able to grab it. . The guys took one off a truck we have sitting here for Paul’s truck. Those dumb alarms make so much racket and really.... on the farm you do not need to be buckled up. Eesh lol!


----------



## AndersonRanch

I HATE the seatbelt thing! I actually detest the fact that new pickup have NO thought to the working man (or woman) any more! I use my truck to check the cows, it dings because I don’t have my seatbelt on. I would like them to drive threw a bumpy field with the seatbelt on. I usually just latch it behind me but still it’s annoying.
My high beams don’t come on unless I’m driving over 15mph. There is no 15mph on my driveway so I deal with the dinky low beams. 
No opening the door while in gear or it slams it into park. The back up camera is nice except for when the tailgate is down and I’m trying to back up to the stack of hay. So it’s either back until I hit or back and get out and check and back up some more. Plus that little extra safety thing was AWESOME when my truck broke down. The poor tow truck guy put it in neutral, open the door to get out and BAM! Back in park. He was a large guy so I had to do it for him, climb into the passenger seat and then get out so it didn’t go into park. 
There is no under or behind the back seat any more. Where does Dodge expect a girl to put her rifle?! 
Man you guys really got me going on that pet peeve lol


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a 1931 Model AA truck.. I'm seriously thinking of using that on the farm! No computer- no nothing! (lights are maybe 2 candlepower) No 
dinging or locking of doors and definitely can start it without being in park.(no park, neutral- only 3 forward gears and one reverse).


----------



## ksalvagno

You're going to have to post a picture of that truck! Too cool.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Iluvlilly! said:


> Pet peeve of the day: When you work your butt of and everything just keeps getting worse🤯


Oh my gosh, yes. I feel your pain. 


Sfgwife said:


> Leave enough of the belt on it to be able to grab it. . The guys took one off a truck we have sitting here for Paul’s truck. Those dumb alarms make so much racket and really.... on the farm you do not need to be buckled up. Eesh lol!


Ah, good tip. I use my tractor and atv on the farm the most, but when I do have to drive the truck across a field, that alarm drives me nuts. 



AndersonRanch said:


> Where does Dodge expect a girl to put her rifle?!


I think this just might be my favorite line of the day. 



Goats Rock said:


> I have a 1931 Model AA truck.. I'm seriously thinking of using that on the farm!


Not a bad idea. That’s sadly made for more actual work than the new ones, it seems.


----------



## DDFN

I have an old wore out lawn mower that no longer has a mowing deck th at I use to pull a cart around the farm for hauling stuff. Got two old tractors but the mower and cart gets used the most. One old tractor they don't make brakes for any more and I like having brakes! My husband and dad always say brakes are optional. 

Nothing like getting weird looks from the new neighbors when driving my mower and cart around when nothing needs to be mowed lol.


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve getting frustrated at ADGA! Haven't we all! Just got an email they closed my June help ticket because they assumed it must of been taken care of by now. They never responded! Why do we even use them! Any other good dairy goat registry I can transfer my purebred Nubians too?


----------



## ksalvagno

AGS. American Goat Society. They don't have shows like ADGA. It might also make a difference if most everyone in your area uses ADGA.


----------



## DDFN

ksalvagno said:


> AGS. American Goat Society. They don't have shows like ADGA. It might also make a difference if most everyone in your area uses ADGA.


We don't show but all of mine are adga purebred Nubians as I figured it would give any offspring the best chance for having better home options. I will touch base with ags and see what it would take to get the goats set up with them too.

Thanks !


----------



## Goats Rock

DDFN: Email the people in that quarterly flyer that ADGA sends out. They list all the directors, etc. emails. That"s how I got my set of papers that they messed up, fixed. 
Of course, I still had to pay a fee.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> DDFN: Email the people in that quarterly flyer that ADGA sends out. They list all the directors, etc. emails. That"s how I got my set of papers that they messed up, fixed.
> Of course, I still had to pay a fee.


I emailed again today. Basically about to just give up with them. Horrible because it's nice to have it listed as being purebred adga for registration.

Thanks maybe they will answer now.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Pet peeve. These guys have been out a lot lately! Twice yesterday and out again this morning. They spent 2 hours at the neighbors before heading our way. I think they’ve wiped out every strand of electric I had dividing the field And taken out some of the barbed and smooth wire as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

Are they wild or someone's herd? That is a shame electric doesn't bother them.


----------



## alwaystj9

Stray Buffaloes are not a problem I have ever had....
Sorry about your fences


----------



## bisonviewfarm

ksalvagno said:


> Are they wild or someone's herd? That is a shame electric doesn't bother them.





alwaystj9 said:


> Stray Buffaloes are not a problem I have ever had....
> Sorry about your fences


 They’re the neighbors. Unfortunately very little keeps them in if they’re in the mood to get out and they’ve been awful about escaping this year. My fence charger doesn’t have any where near enough kick to stop them. He’s been adding taller poles to the fence line between our places so I’m hoping he’s running the horse fence or his electric fence down our way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, fences wont hold them in. They are amazing creatures.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes, fences wont hold them in. They are amazing creatures.


 Amazing yes but definitely not the best neighbors lol


----------



## Goats Rock

Dinner?


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are amazing creatures but I’m with you, I definitely wouldn’t want them pushing through my property whenever they were so inclined. Not that much can stop them.


----------



## happybleats

Bison really need strong pipe fencing in the least. But I agree. They are amazing animals. I watched a few youtubers who raise them... they are powerful animals for sure!! I will stick with dexter cows and goats lol


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve, how come every time I have to haul hay, it starts to rain? The weather said 10% today. It rained 100% on me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww thats what I need to do! We havent had rain in weeks! Ill go out & wash my car, hang laundry out side, and go purchase 10 bales of straw! Haul it home in the back of the pickup...Do you think that would cause some rain to fall????


----------



## Goats Rock

More pet peeves: When the kid at the grocery store puts the frozen burritos under the Oreos and other dry goods. I usually take frozen or refrigerated stuff and toss it in the barn fridge/freezer, then take up to the house when I am done with chores. Rest of the stuff stays in the truck until maybe the next day! I was pretty peeved when I found them, the next day! Grrrr. I gues they don't teach them how to pack groceries anymore, just toss in the darn membrane thin bags. (Paper used to be thicker and better!)

Peeve #2 (for today). Discovering that DH didn't pay 2nd half property tax in July, and today is the last day before it goes into default! (Good thing he is out of town, camping in NY). I just happened to look at it on the auditors web site! He thought I did, he said. (Steam rolling out of my ears, red faced and about to blow a head gasket!).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds like🎵 sombody🎶 is in trouble!🎵😳


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Pet peeve, how come every time I have to haul hay, it starts to rain? The weather said 10% today. It rained 100% on me!


Yes me too! I want a box truck for this very reason.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> More pet peeves: When the kid at the grocery store puts the frozen burritos under the Oreos and other dry goods. I usually take frozen or refrigerated stuff and toss it in the barn fridge/freezer, then take up to the house when I am done with chores. Rest of the stuff stays in the truck until maybe the next day! I was pretty peeved when I found them, the next day! Grrrr. I gues they don't teach them how to pack groceries anymore, just toss in the darn membrane thin bags. (Paper used to be thicker and better!)
> 
> Peeve #2 (for today). Discovering that DH didn't pay 2nd half property tax in July, and today is the last day before it goes into default! (Good thing he is out of town, camping in NY). I just happened to look at it on the auditors web site! He thought I did, he said. (Steam rolling out of my ears, red faced and about to blow a head gasket!).


Oh no I hope they worked with you on it.


----------



## Goatastic43

Pet peeve: haunted house; So across from our property is about 10 acres of hay fields. Well….two of those acres were converted into a haunted house theme park area. About this time a year is when it starts up. While I personally think haunted houses are stupid, I wouldn’t mind so much if it being there IF they didn’t have blaring dark creepy music playing until midnight! Oh and an added bonus…a fire canon that sounds like a gun being fired every 5 minutes. (Also until midnight) We’ve called the police on them before, asking if they could stop the canon at like 9 or 10, because it was keeping us up. Well nothing changed and here we go with another year of it…..


----------



## happybleats

Omgoodness..I would go postal!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yeah it can drive you crazy. The poor goats have it the worst. Their closer to it then use and the bang freaks them out. People can be so inconsiderate. At least it’s only open of Friday and Saturday….


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve: as we have gotten older it is common my husband only can handle carrying 20 bales of hay up into the loft at a time. So we make often trips lately to the coop since one of the local hay guys passed from covid. Today already paid for 20 bales get to the shed and there is 21 bales there loading up the people there won't help me because my husband is with me. Then he starts taking from the hay stack. I inform him we needed 20 and there was only 21 there. He loads that women's and another guys trucks and tells us there is more in the back. . . Ok we paid first and were here first and you won't load us and now giving our hay away and have to drive to the middle of no where and get it out of the semi. Yeah can't wait to get new barn build so I can have people start delivering hay.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve- the lack of stuff in the stores- I drove 2 hrs. to PBS today- I need Ivomec injectable for my bucks- dummies have gotten all motheaten- lice or mites. Anyway-
PBS has only pour on- they cannot get the injectable for awhile. (Back Order due to ??) I also need "Tomorrow" for drying off all the does. That is also on permanent backorder. 
I felt bad for the girl there- she was so apologetic. Why is there such a shortage of everything? Covid cant still be to blame, is it? 

That's ok, I spent Waaaayyy too much on other stuff! Needles, syringes, Biomycin, CD Antitoxin, etc. But, disappointed that what I really needed, couldn't be got!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a shame everything is on backorder.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pet peeve: When is the middle of October in Minnesota and we still haven't had a big enough frost to kill off the flies😠


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Rancho Draco ..we in Oklahoma have Flies until December..sometimes January. Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey @Rancho Draco ..we in Oklahoma have Flies until December..sometimes January. Lol


The flies usually don't get to me so bad but it has been a horrible fly year for us. Usually we don't get clouds of flies until July and then they are mostly gone by the middle of September. We have had August-level flies since the beginning of May and I am over it! Of course, right about the time that I have to haul water from inside the house down to the barn when it's a -30 degree wind chill the flies sound pretty nice lol.


----------



## DDFN

When you finally get a week off for fall break and it decides to rain. . . Already have the equipment on site to do arena and barn work. . . Wait that pet peeve is more like a whine about to weather crossover

Next pet peeve trying to message some one with a small bus for sale with wheelchair lift that you really want and they ignore your messages and then 2 weeks later post it sold without ever answering your messages. I wanted to make a mini horse and goat hauler out of it. . .


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve: Making the best smelling chocolate chips cookies and can't eat them!!

I'm finally well enough to bake and wanted to make cookies for the medical team who cared for me during my 14 day hospital stay as a thank you...and they look and smell amazing..but last year I found out I'm diabetic and so I couldn't even pick at the cookie dough....ugh it's torcher. 🍪🍪🍪


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww how thoughtful. Im so sorry you cant eat them.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The self control you have is amazing. And that is so nice of you! I bet they really appreciated those wonderful, homemade cookies!


----------



## happybleats

I was never a real sweet eater...fries over ice-cream lol..but since the covid..boy all I want is sweets lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I wonder if that’s some weird symptom. I mean, carb cravings can go through the roof when you’re battling fatigue because your body wants a quick fix. So maybe? I can’t say because even before I recovered from covid, I’ve always craved sweets. I swear I must have been born asking for candy and cake. My family jokes that I have two stomachs. One for dinner. One for desserts. The dinner one gets full fast. Then it’s time to feed the desert stomach, and that one has lots of room. My sisters get so irritated that I’m not fat. 🤣 I’ve tried explaining to them that I work outside most hours of most days and really only eat in the evenings, so that probably has a lot to do with it but all they see is me devouring a sleeve of Oreos after dinner like a ravenous animal. I am and almost always have been my sisters’ pet peeve (for so many reasons).


----------



## happybleats

Funny thing is my Dr had the same conversions when she had covid. Wanted sweets like crazy. My son said he actually tasted cake lol. The sweets craving is not as strong as it was early on thankfully.


----------



## GoofyGoat

One of those dang it days.... kids being my bane today....
First the Truck battery was dead...kid left truck door ajar...
Ergh...so it being trash day, I went to get the riding mower and cart to haul it down to the road...it’s outta gas and 3 low/flat tires on it...refill gas and tires just to find a flat on the cart...son had let his kids use the riding mower while I was gone ...only to find out they rode it in the area where there’s an old burn pile where theres been old construction stuff burned...aka nail city....
Finally got trash out, tires plugged and truck on battery charger .....what a rotten way to start the day and it’s only 10:30am.....🤬😡🤬😭


----------



## happybleats

Not a good start at all! Hope things look up for you!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The only way is up 😉! It’s just frustrating ....stuff happens.


----------



## Goatastic43

happybleats said:


> Funny thing is my Dr had the same conversions when she had covid. Wanted sweets like crazy. My son said he actually tasted cake lol. The sweets craving is not as strong as it was early on thankfully.


To be honest, since I’ve been over covid I’ve had an extra sweet tooth too!


----------



## happybleats

I tell yah..its a thing lol


----------



## Tanya

Since my 5 bouts of Covid I have issues with sinuses and have no taste at all. But I am craving real chocolate. I eat two slabs a day if I get my hands on it. It seems glucose levels drop as one of the after effects.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is so bizarre! I’ve always had the sweet tooth so it’s hard to tell with me, but I know I crave the sweet stuff for sure. 

@GoofyGoat what a terrible start to the day. I hope it got better. I’d be so mad. I hope all who caused the troubles remain unharmed.


----------



## GoofyGoat

FizzyGoats said:


> That is so bizarre! I’ve always had the sweet tooth so it’s hard to tell with me, but I know I crave the sweet stuff for sure.
> 
> @GoofyGoat what a terrible start to the day. I hope it got better. I’d be so mad. I hope all who caused the troubles remain unharmed.


Lol...thanks, the rest of the day was better😉
They caught an earful but they’ll survive....😇😉🤫


----------



## DDFN

Why is it that auto part stores don't seem to think women know What they are talking about. None of the local supply stores had the filters I needed for the backhoe. Called around and found some a couple of towns over. Drive over and told the guy what I needed. He tried to tell me that wasn't what I needed and gave me other filters. Two of the same size and part number when I needed two different sizes different part numbers. I have worked on more diesels than most men around here lol


----------



## happybleats

My daughter fixed her own clunker so many times the car part manager offered her a job when his employee kept handing her the wrong part. She got annoyed and went behind the counter and got it herself 😆


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> My daughter fixed her own clunker so many times the car part manager offered her a job when his employee kept handing her the wrong part. She got annoyed and went behind the counter and got it herself 😆


Lol sounds like something I would do. I started calling the guy honey and darling after he started talking down to me. (I bet your daughter was nicer to them than I would of been though hehehe ) 

I used to drive an old 1980 vw rabbit truck 5 speed diesel. When I went to look at it the guy told me it was a 3 speed lol yeah no. Sir your shifter bushings have deteriorated and it's not a 3 speed when you are missing 1st and 5th and sometimes 4th lol. Reverse and 2nd and 3rd worked fine. Got it fixed it up. Had a tail light I had to solder some new wires and had some left over in glove box when the throttle cable bushing deteriorated and I managed to pull over (love diesels by the way) and wrapped wire around throttle cable to hold in place until I got to town and bought the part I needed.


----------



## happybleats

DDFN said:


> bet your daughter was nicer to them than I would of been though hehehe )


She doesn't hold her tongue when needed lol. She's a police offer now..go figure lol


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> She doesn't hold her tongue when needed lol. She's a police offer now..go figure lol


Well there are times to hold a tongue and times to unleash the inner Karen! Hats off to her, being a police officer right now is a tough career and I pray for her safety and well being.

I almost went that route before leaning towards teaching. Even had started the tbi agents evaluation process. Got so far then a hiring freeze happened . Probably for the better as I went into teaching instead.


----------



## happybleats

Thank you for the prayers!! Yes..when in academy they were told if anyone wants to walk out..they would not hold it against them. This is when things were real bad against police, where they could not wear their uniform out of class for safety. Needless to say, no one walked out snd she graduated top of her class in all areas. We are very proud of her. 🥰


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> Thank you for the prayers!! Yes..when in academy they were told if anyone wants to walk out..they would not hold it against them. This is when things were real bad against police, where they could not wear their uniform out of class for safety. Needless to say, no one walked out snd she graduated top of her class in all areas. We are very proud of her. 🥰


Congratulations to her on top of the class! It takes special people to go into that field right now. I hope the areas she works isn't as bad as some places. I don't think they pay police enough for what they do for their communities.


----------



## happybleats

The town she works is fairly docile. It is a college town so there is that lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome Cathy, prayers to keep her safe. You should be very proud of her.


----------



## happybleats

Ok..today pet peeve. Well not just today but...
About 5 years ago we had a kitchen fire. We rebuild..yahoo for me...we went from a one butt 1980s kitchen to at least a 4 butt kitchen..updated and open fully to the dining area...so when it came to stove shopping I froze. I didn't want a cheap stove my kids would destroy in under a year!! A stove you could push around with one finger. Seriously, we are home 24/7 homeschooling and farmers who cook everything from scratch!! The stove has to last!! So in the building of the kitchen..we had room for my dream...to have both a gas stove and electric stove!! In the end I found two 1950 stoves, one gas one electric. I LOVE them. (Although the gas one is still awaiting hook up!!, another pet peeve) But the electric stove has been well loved and we are having to replace burners and the burner holder often. To the point hubs would like to just buy a stove. Most the kids have grown and moved on their own,, so we that are left are the more gentle of the bunch but I do not want to give up my solid stoves..I love their look and solid build, and restoring cost a fortune! A new stove I would be ok with would cost about the same as restoring this one. lol. So not a win there...guess hubs will just have to order more burner parts..I just can't do a new one!!


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> Ok..today pet peeve. Well not just today but...
> About 5 years ago we had a kitchen fire. We rebuild..yahoo for me...we went from a one butt 1980s kitchen to at least a 4 butt kitchen..updated and open fully to the dining area...so when it came to stove shopping I froze. I didn't want a cheap stove my kids would destroy in under a year!! A stove you could push around with one finger. Seriously, we are home 24/7 homeschooling and farmers who cook everything from scratch!! The stove has to last!! So in the building of the kitchen..we had room for my dream...to have both a gas stove and electric stove!! In the end I found two 1950 stoves, one gas one electric. I LOVE them. (Although the gas one is still awaiting hook up!!, another pet peeve) But the electric stove has been well loved and we are having to replace burners and the burner holder often. To the point hubs would like to just buy a stove. Most the kids have grown and moved on their own,, so we that are left are the more gentle of the bunch but I do not want to give up my solid stoves..I love their look and solid build, and restoring cost a fortune! A new stove I would be ok with would cost about the same as restoring this one. lol. So not a win there...guess hubs will just have to order more burner parts..I just can't do a new one!!


I know what you mean! When I bought my last refrigerator i bought a used one that looked just like my grandmother's old one. It's a 1980 model and I am the second owner. The people bought a new one was selling this one. It has been great so far and the older things are made to last. I really wished I had my great grandma's wood stove . That would be amazing !


----------



## happybleats

Yes..we bought 3 washers in 15 years. Finally found an old speed queen. Look to have had better days but it still washing!! They just don't make things like they used to.


----------



## goathiker

My washer and dryer are matching maytag from the late 70s. They have permanent press cycles on them lol. Never had any peeves with them. The people who use them however...


----------



## Tanya

A pet peeve. Dont ask me to be at a virtual meeting at 10 and only join at quarter past.... whats with that.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> A pet peeve. Dont ask me to be at a virtual meeting at 10 and only join at quarter past.... whats with that.


I agree. My biggest pet peeve showing up on time or a little early.


----------



## happybleats

I love old appliances! They were made to last. New ones are disposable and pricy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeppers. Mine are old white, and have the turn dials! Yay no electronic mother boards to get damp and stop working! Going on 19 years...still doing a great.job! 💓💗💝


----------



## Goats Rock

My mom's Maytags were bought in 1965. Many belts later- both washer and dryer still work. Step dad has them in the farm house. (mom died 2013). 
They are beasts- I had 4 brothers, dad was a farmer (he died 1978) - those machines have had thousands of loads through them. They are a horrid pea green, but, 
they still work! 
My tv is 1984 old picture tube model- works just fine. Rotary phone is mid 1970's. (Wow, maybe I should start to get more modern, nah!) Yep, the old stuff
just seems to work longer than new stuff.


----------



## happybleats

Yea. My husband thought I was nuts looking for an older washer...hes not thinking so now lol.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow rotary phone?! Cool! My dad has one that doesn’t work as dash decoration for the farm truck. One kid at the feed store was so confused on what is was. My dad convinced him that it was his “mobile phone”. Poor kid was so confused!


----------



## happybleats

Lol. Love it!! Maybe I should install this on my dash 😅


----------



## DDFN

I really wish they made thing a to last like they used too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh yeah! Antique stoves are the best! We have 2 of them. I bake bread in the old gas stove, as it does a better job than the new electric oven. The old wood stove heats our house in the winter. It's a cook stove, too, so we do some baking in it, also.


----------



## Jessica84

Happybleats that brings back some memories! My grandma had a old one, it didn’t work but as a kid I LOVED playing with that thing! That is one of the few things of hers I asked my mom to please leave me in her will lol


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve- I ran over a bracket a few weeks ago, that polebarn sliding doors slide into to help keep them closed. As I turned my wheel, it sliced the tire. I put the new spare tire on.
( 2014 Chevy 1/2 ton truck). The truck came with 18" tires.

I saw a screw in one tire yesterday. Grrr. Took it to the gas station and he said that tire was shot. ( 60,000 miles on them, orig tires)

So, I ordered new aggressive snow tires. I wanted the best original put on the spare rim. This is the pet peeve- the spare was a 17" tire! I've been running over 1000 miles on one smaller tire! Why would GM do that? Grr.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is weird.


----------



## DDFN

Did the screw go through a side wall? Most screw damage can get patched / plugged unless through a side wall. Yeah most spares even on trucks are smaller than the normal size. I always do the same and carry a full sized for a spare too.


----------



## Goats Rock

Screw was right thru the side wall. No idea how I pick up stuff! Anyway- I'm ready for winter!


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Screw was right thru the side wall. No idea how I pick up stuff! Anyway- I'm ready for winter!


Oh dear. Yeah sidewalls are important!


----------



## Sfgwife

Peeve.... these hecking things!!!! G is starting to try turn door knobs... so paul has the bright idea to get knob demons. No. No. No. just no man! If you feel the need to do ANYTHING to the doors put screamers on them but ABSOLUTELY NOT knob demons. So i make him take it off.... kids come last night for dinner and drop g off. I tell them to take these god forsaken things home with them. This mornin. There is one on the INSIDE of the bathroom door. Son thinks heself funny. No. No. No. so today. I will put all of these things in the bottom of a trash bag! And dare anyone to order me new ones.... we DO have pigs....The end.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Did you get stuck in the bathroom? I wouldn’t have noticed until I closed the door. And those things deserve that name.


----------



## Sfgwife

FizzyGoats said:


> Lol. Did you get stuck in the bathroom? I wouldn’t have noticed until I closed the door. And those things deserve that name.


Mmmmhhhmmm probably most likely .. i was yellin at Paul thinkin he did it.. had kiss him for my string of four letter words and names that i might have said. And yep... that IS EXACTLY when i noticed it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Daughter has those for her kiddos. Oldest is 8, youngest 3. I agree Demonic things that drive sane people KrAzy! I HATE them! It takes forever to open the stupid door! I agree, put something that screams on the door...anything but those!😱


----------



## Goats Rock

My kids could defeat all the child proof things- used to be this plastic hook thing for cabinet doors. I got so used to them, that 25 years later, I still go to 
unhook the cabinets before opening! (that baby is 30 now!) No on the door knob things! Those are evil- I told my daughter I would never come over if 
she had those on her doors!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gotta rant!
Neighbors who won’t keep their animals fenced....for weeks we’ve been having trouble with one set of neighbors who turn their goats out to roam wherever....they broke into our barn and started eating our goats hay...no matter how many times we shoo them off they keep coming back.
Then yesterday I all of a sudden have 6 horses by my goat pen that belong next door. My daughter and I start shooing them down the hill to find a sheriff walking up and my neighbors had cut MY fence to get them back on their property! The sheriff tells me if they don’t fix the fence I have to take them to civil court.
I can’t believe this nonsense, they jerryrigged a gate onto my property to fix the hole. With my leg being so bad now I can’t go run 400 yards of 5 wire fencing anymore and now my fence Is wrecked, and theres a gate that the neighbors think they can have there connecting the properties!
I am SO angry I could spit nails!
***end rant*


----------



## happybleats

Oh man. That does not sound fun at all!. It's different when animals get out on their own but to allow it!! I would keep making reports on them. The Sheriff will get tired of it and maybe do something. 
We had neighbors who wanted us to allow them to drive their tractors and trucks through our property to their back fence to gather crops. We refused as it would be our road to the barn, part of our back yard, We had at the time small kids and our dogs.. no way we would allow that traffic through our yard, so they cut the front fence and put a gate on our joined fence line in our front side drive way area. We went out and put a lock on it. Told them they can not come on our property to get to theirs as it would tear up our side. They had another options but was not as easy as tearing up our drive and land. They even had a judge call and threaten us...hah. my husband is mild manner until you threaten him or his family. Needless to say. They found another way. I hope you are able to find a solution.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hadn’t even called the sheriff, it was another neighbor. What makes me mad is the fence is inside our property. It’s not a common line, it’s my property on my property. Ugh! I don’t have the money for court or lawyers or new fencing. 🤬😡😤🥺


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh man, @GoofyGoat, I’m sorry you’re dealing with such thoughtless and terrible neighbors. I’d be so irate. And other than enduring the extra cost and hassle of taking them to court, what the heck can you do? Can you have the sheriff give them a notice of trespass so if they step foot on your property, they can actually be fined? I can’t believe they cut your fence to get their animals back. First, they should make every effort to keep their animals contained to their own property. Second, why wouldn’t they come to you and figure out a way where they wouldn’t damage your property and endanger your animals by destroying the fence? Some people are just aggravation incarnate.

ETA: @happybleats We had a neighbor ask to ride his ATV on the trails on our property. We said no. Caught him once. And my husband sounds very similar to yours and the guy hasn’t been back. Now, the Amish asked if they could ride their horses on our trails and we said yes. We just didn’t want a drunk idiot on an ATV zooming around our hills and through the trees.


----------



## happybleats

@GoofyGoat. Some local laywer may offer free consulting on how to best handle this. Maybe for a modest fee, a legal aid can help you draft a very formal letter stating your thoughts on the matter with a firm warning that legal process is your next step. Sometimes just as the idea of legal measures helps.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@FizzyGoats thanks, my fence line is clearly marked with purple paint which in Texas is the equivalent of a no trespassing sign. They should have come up the drive to get their horses but we’re too lazy and just cut my fence.
@happybleats, thanks for the ideas! I photocopied my survey showing the fence. Being on my property and gave it to them and told them to fix it right or I’ll take action. I’m just angry at the lack of respect people have for one another nowadays.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is so unfair.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Gotta rant!
> Neighbors who won’t keep their animals fenced....for weeks we’ve been having trouble with one set of neighbors who turn their goats out to roam wherever....they broke into our barn and started eating our goats hay...no matter how many times we shoo them off they keep coming back.
> Then yesterday I all of a sudden have 6 horses by my goat pen that belong next door. My daughter and I start shooing them down the hill to find a sheriff walking up and my neighbors had cut MY fence to get them back on their property! The sheriff tells me if they don’t fix the fence I have to take them to civil court.
> I can’t believe this nonsense, they jerryrigged a gate onto my property to fix the hole. With my leg being so bad now I can’t go run 400 yards of 5 wire fencing anymore and now my fence Is wrecked, and theres a gate that the neighbors think they can have there connecting the properties!
> I am SO angry I could spit nails!
> ***end rant*



Oh oh oh! I would be FUMING and already have been over there. Geez who even thinks that crap like that is ok to do?!?!?!


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> @FizzyGoats thanks, my fence line is clearly marked with purple paint which in Texas is the equivalent of a no trespassing sign. They should have come up the drive to get their horses but we’re too lazy and just cut my fence.
> @happybleats, thanks for the ideas! I photocopied my survey showing the fence. Being on my property and gave it to them and told them to fix it right or I’ll take action. I’m just angry at the lack of respect people have for one another nowadays.


If they don't fix it charge them for trespassing as it's obvious they were there since they cut the fence on private property. In Tenn purple trees and posts mean the same as in Texas. They can be fined and even sent to jail for trespassing and have to fix the fence. Also if it comes to it a good lawyer will have it included that they pay legal fees and court costs. You can even ask for enough to cover your lawyer fees too. 
Everyone here pretty much knows I will confront any one trespassing and tell them never to come back and they have a few seconds to leave before they are arrested foe trespassing. I confronted a drug addict walking through my property with a chain saw before I got my fence put up at new place. Husband is pretty sure I am crazy for this one trait. Stand your ground and let them know you.mean business. 

You could always post a sign any time they step foot on your property they have to pay you "said amount in a fine" for trespassing on private property. I was going to have so e made that said something like. No trespassing private farm. If reading this sign you are on private property and have been recorded on video. A fine of x amount dollars plus any additional damage costs due to property owner is due within 30 days of trespass. Fines not paid will be filed charges against in a court of law.

Then the druggie causing all the issues was moved out of state so I never had them made.


----------



## alwaystj9

There are a lot of limitations to only having 5 acres but one benefit is that I can see all of it at one time!
That doesn't stop people trespassing though. I have had trespassers complain about how difficult my gates are to unlatch & open!
I don't know if the purple paint thing works in Louisiana, I have alternating "private property", "No trespassing", "no entry", "beware of dog" , "no animals for sale", "no pickers" and "nothing for sale" signs all down my fence. Lots of illiterate people here, Louisiana schools suck.


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pet peeve. When you tell people the electric gate is broken and not to be used. Then you deliberately force the gate open and because it is too heavy you leave it open for the animals to get out. Darn it. Use the other gate. That is why there are 2.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Here is a pet peeve. When you tell people the electric gate is broken and not to be used. Then you deliberately force the gate open and because it is too heavy you leave it open for the animals to get out. Darn it. Use the other gate. That is why there are 2.


Can you put juice on the gate so they get a volt or two if they touch it? It could be a good reminder !


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> There are a lot of limitations to only having 5 acres but one benefit is that I can see all of it at one time!
> That doesn't stop people trespassing though. I have had trespassers complain about how difficult my gates are to unlatch & open!
> I don't know if the purple paint thing works in Louisiana, I have alternating "private property", "No trespassing", "no entry", "beware of dog" , "no animals for sale", "no pickers" and "nothing for sale" signs all down my fence. Lots of illiterate people here, Louisiana schools suck.


I keep and heavy chain and lock on mine so no one can go through it. Shocked they complain when it's trespassing. Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## DDFN

Let peeve . Well on my lunch break fuming mad. So I was rear ended at a red light. All traffic was stopped including myself and was slammed in the back end. Ok their insurance claimed all responiblty but they are driving me crazy. Finally got approval for car to be fixed after I gave up and fixed half of it because I need it for my daily driver. Now can't get it back from shop guessing they are holding it for payment. Ugh I want my car back. Don't even get me started on the rental car issue that I had to go Karen on even after it had been scheduled for 3 weeks. Don't even have enough lunch time off the clock to explain the rental car ordeal lol. Just wish people and companies would do what they say after they have accepted responsibility. So much undue stress right now!


----------



## Tanya

At my house I have a saying. There is no pill for stupid. Only duct tape and a plastic bag.


----------



## alwaystj9

😹 Hee Hee... "Go all Karen on"!
I like that!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would prefer to " Let The BETH come help you! " she crushes companies!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve: breeders who do not educate brand new goat owners, and sells 2 intaked bucks and two young does to them. Now grant you...new goat owners should do some home work..but a breeder should make sure they understand what they are getting into. Often breeders can come off as all knowing and new person may look up to that breeder and take everything they say as gospel. Now this new person has two bucks in rut and she had no idea why they smelled so bad and all sticky. After I told her why...she is grossed out and ready to sell them. As she should. She went just wanting a few pets for her granddaughter and was sold bucks 😡


----------



## Goatastic43

happybleats said:


> Pet peeve: breeders who do not educate brand new goat owners, and sells 2 intaked bucks and two young does to them. Now grant you...new goat owners should do some home work..but a breeder should make sure they understand what they are getting into. Often breeders can come off as all knowing and new person may look up to that breeder and take everything they say as gospel. Now this new person has two bucks in rut and she had no idea why they smelled so bad and all sticky. After I told her why...she is grossed out and ready to sell them. As she should. She went just wanting a few pets for her granddaughter and was sold bucks


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## alwaystj9

Totally agree!!
This is a problem and I have buyers arguing when I won't sell an intact buckling with a doeling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I only sell intact bucks with a doeling thats not related. I understand New people dont know what to ask. But if they tell me theyve had goats. Theyve raised goats. I feel They know what they are doing. I always tell them to get on TGS if they have any questions or would like to help another. Thats where I leave it.


----------



## happybleats

I totally get that. If they come with specific desires I do try to meet those but I always educate them on what to expect and if they still want to go that route that's one thing..but if someone comes looking for pets..I don't offer bucks unless they want wether pets. And I arrange for them to come back at the proper time to have the bucks banded if they were too young at the time of sale. I just think we need to do our part to help others be successful, as much as we can. I also understand buyer remorse happens after the cuteness of the sweet little bucks wear off to full grown peed on bucks in rut lol. This is not the case here. She honestly didn't know what rut was. Imo..seller should have let her know...any who. That's just me


----------



## alwaystj9

My other problem is the new person who wants a breeding pair not knowing/understanding that they need the girl to be whole lots older than the boy. Not related is a big plus, too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree @happybleats ...you are doing the best you can. I appreciate that, and all who purchase from you do also. Selling the babies is not easy. Especially if its to someone whos never had goats before.


----------



## Jessica84

Ehhh I have one. When you take your truck to the dealerships shop because it’s still under warranty and their shop catches on fire and burns your truck with all of 40,000 miles on it. Yep welcome to my life where it’s motto is “if you didn’t have bad luck you wouldn’t have any luck at all”.


----------



## ksalvagno

Jessica84 said:


> Ehhh I have one. When you take your truck to the dealerships shop because it’s still under warranty and their shop catches on fire and burns your truck with all of 40,000 miles on it. Yep welcome to my life where it’s motto is “if you didn’t have bad luck you wouldn’t have any luck at all”.


 What? Seriously? How horrible.


----------



## happybleats

Wow...I hope their insurance will cover that!!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Ehhh I have one. When you take your truck to the dealerships shop because it’s still under warranty and their shop catches on fire and burns your truck with all of 40,000 miles on it. Yep welcome to my life where it’s motto is “if you didn’t have bad luck you wouldn’t have any luck at all”.


Are you sure your not my long lost sibling? That sounds like my luck. Oh dear. Well hope their insurance pays up fast and replaces your truck and second hope you didn't have anything irreplaceable left in the truck while at the shop. 

My parents once had a car fixed from hail damage got a call it was ready drove all the way to pick it up only to be told it wasn't ready. Dad told them you don't understand they called and left a message saying it's ready and the other guy said well it was until one of the other workers backed another car into it! They said we will fix it for free. You bet you will!

The one time I took my truck in for a recall check I went back and it was stuck on the lift as the hydraulics went out and the safety engaged. Four days later lift got fixed and got my truck back.


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve. Showing respect! Let's start singing a song! Why do students not seem to have respect for teachers right now? When is the next full moon? Daisys a rent blooming so something is up!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You guys keep this hard luck, no luck stuff going, Ill have me a #1 country song Hit! Bad Luck Goat Mamas!😖


----------



## DDFN

A hit new song. And whenever some one plays the song either their truck breaks down or their goat runs away right?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And the cows stop milking, and the dogs go swimming in the pond,then jump on your brand new couch.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I am dead serious! I had talked to them the day before and it was the intake manifold that went out……again. So after a week of having my truck and just getting it in I was not in the best mood and told them find the issue and fix it! I did not pay $30,000 to be broken down. The next morning I had a missed call and a message. I was expecting something along the line of “your car is done come get it” not “we had a fire you need to call your insurance”. I am absolutely in shock especially since trucks are so expensive now. But here is the news thing about it 



https://amp.fresnobee.com/news/local/article255741001.html


And here is my poor truck


















































All the black plastic around things like my antenna and around the bed is melted, my tires, I had hay scraps in the bed and that all burned and they left the window open. They had to pry the door open because the rubber on the doors melted. I have no idea what it ruined in the engine and the brakes and rear end are probably shot since it was hot enough to melt my tires. I bought the tires 2 weeks ago. Their insurance already contacted me and the man was very nice and helpful. My insurance wanted me to pay $56 a day for a rental and ask for the money later but their insurance said oh no and set it up and I don’t pay anything out of pocket. So I can’t complain as of yet. Either way the truck is not coming home. I hope they total it but if not there is no way I’m putting my kids in there. The reason why my husband refuses to work as a city fire fighter is because that smoke is super toxic and causes lung cancer. So right now it’s sit and wait and see what the dealer does when it comes time for a replacement. Kelly blue book is $39,000 which is good since I only paid $30,000 for it brand new but I still owe $14,000 and a new truck is $70,000. I did the math and that puts my payments from $500 to $800 so I’m hoping they help make that right at the end. I don’t mind starting payments over but they need to be payments I can afford. $800 a month will be super tight. 
But they are sending someone from my and their insurance out either this week or next week to look at the truck and decide if it’s worth to fix or total it. I REALLY hope they total the poor girl so we can move on fast. If not I might just cry. I can’t even hook up a trailer to haul feed, which I need to do, also I need to check a few does to see if they are bred and if not send to the sale.
I can’t really do that with no way to tow a trailer. But for the most part it’s sit and wait. I’m sad and in shock and praying it’s not going to be as bad as I think it’s going to be.


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> You guys keep this hard luck, no luck stuff going, Ill have me a #1 country song Hit! Bad Luck Goat Mamas!


Lol don’t forget in this song being scared to death and your dad flying in a plane lol
For those that don’t know the story we are out 12 cows and can’t find them. They are in open range in the forest. My dad had my husband call his friend that had a plane about flying and seeing if we can find them by air. We are putting on 12-20 miles a day on a horse looking for them. Good idea EXCEPT I don’t do heights! I have never been in a plane and my father informed me I AM going along to look for them! I even volunteered my son (yeah I win mommy of the year) but he is not taking no as a answer lol I am my dads side kick, I will stick with him doing very physical labor for bing a small woman, even deal with temper tantrums and flying tools out of anger but this flying crap I think I might move over


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy, you have a lot going on. I hope you find your cows and it goes smoothly with the truck.


----------



## Jessica84

I think dealing with the insurance part is going to be ok. I have a good feeling about my insurance guy and theirs, not sure about the whole replacing the truck though. I’m telling you though from my 37th birthday and beyond has not been fun so far


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## happybleats

I'm sorry about the cows being missing. Now I'm with you 100% about flying. Sorry dad..how about I have a big breakfast made when you get back 😅 seems like a fair trade off!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl..if the tires and plastic around the engine melted, then all the wiring has melted, compromised the tensil strength of the metal, and will crack the metal in the engine. I do hope they total your truck, and you come out on top. 
As far as flying, I like it. I would love to go up in a helicopter and look for cattle. I love it. Im sorry.you dont. 
In all seriousness, you are doing a great job handeling all this chaos! I know you will get through this. Youve got great kids that will help distract you. Lol And....we can ALWAYS come up with New Ideas! Heh heh! Like.bucklings???💕💗💓😁


----------



## Goats Rock

That is too bad about the truck! Sheesh..... Ever notice that every time you put brand new tires on a vehicle, a short time later something ridiculous (and expensive) always
happens to that vehicle?


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84 good grief girl, when it rains...it pours! Holy cow that’s a lot to deal with. I sure hope you find the lost cows and they total your truck. It’s never going to be the same. Enjoy the flight...small planes are actually fun and you’ll get a whole new perspective on the area around you.
Hang in there!


----------



## Jessica84

To be fair I have never flown but I don’t do heights well at all. Maybe it will be different just sitting there but I don’t think so. We very nicely argued about it last night and he said I am going, I laughed and said I’m a adult you can’t make me. I wouldn’t be any good going anyways because I would have my eyes closed and peeing my pants anyways lol of course my husband and son are on his side. 
I bet the engine is done for. They had the hood open with the burning roof falling into the engine. But even the things that I saw and know need to be replaced or fixed is going to cost a lot of money. The whole inside will need to be replaced, paint job, tires, the plastic and if you look at the breaks those took a lot of heat from the tires burning, that means the rear end will probably need to be replaced as well. My luck though it’s not totaled and it will be 6 months before I can move forward


----------



## Goats Rock

Flying is really not that scary- you are so high that the height thing won't bother you- because looking down, it doesn't look like anything that you have
ever seen. On a ladder- you are just above everyday things that you are familiar with. Same with in a tree! But a plane- nothing looks real, it looks like
little toys-on a google map. I am not good with heights- or commercial jets, but love small planes. (goofy, huh)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ..YOU CAN DO IT PRINCESS COWLICKTOES! YOU CAN DO IT! FLY AWAY! 🙃😂🤣😁😜


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Jessica84 ..YOU CAN DO IT PRINCESS COWLICKTOES! YOU CAN DO IT! FLY AWAY! 🙃😂🤣😁😜


I can just see her in the plane now with her tall cone princess hat with a death grip on her seat...wishing she was back on the trailer barefooted with the cow kissing her feet .....yep that would be a sight lol 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Lol don’t forget in this song being scared to death and your dad flying in a plane lol
> For those that don’t know the story we are out 12 cows and can’t find them. They are in open range in the forest. My dad had my husband call his friend that had a plane about flying and seeing if we can find them by air. We are putting on 12-20 miles a day on a horse looking for them. Good idea EXCEPT I don’t do heights! I have never been in a plane and my father informed me I AM going along to look for them! I even volunteered my son (yeah I win mommy of the year) but he is not taking no as a answer lol I am my dads side kick, I will stick with him doing very physical labor for bing a small woman, even deal with temper tantrums and flying tools out of anger but this flying crap I think I might move over


Nothing to be scared about flying but just an idea see if local civil air patrol in your area wants to volunteer to help. They have trained spotters that know how to survey an area while someone else is flying. Trust me flying is fun!


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I am dead serious! I had talked to them the day before and it was the intake manifold that went out……again. So after a week of having my truck and just getting it in I was not in the best mood and told them find the issue and fix it! I did not pay $30,000 to be broken down. The next morning I had a missed call and a message. I was expecting something along the line of “your car is done come get it” not “we had a fire you need to call your insurance”. I am absolutely in shock especially since trucks are so expensive now. But here is the news thing about it
> 
> 
> 
> https://amp.fresnobee.com/news/local/article255741001.html
> 
> 
> And here is my poor truck
> View attachment 215610
> View attachment 215611
> View attachment 215612
> View attachment 215613
> View attachment 215614
> View attachment 215615
> View attachment 215616
> 
> All the black plastic around things like my antenna and around the bed is melted, my tires, I had hay scraps in the bed and that all burned and they left the window open. They had to pry the door open because the rubber on the doors melted. I have no idea what it ruined in the engine and the brakes and rear end are probably shot since it was hot enough to melt my tires. I bought the tires 2 weeks ago. Their insurance already contacted me and the man was very nice and helpful. My insurance wanted me to pay $56 a day for a rental and ask for the money later but their insurance said oh no and set it up and I don’t pay anything out of pocket. So I can’t complain as of yet. Either way the truck is not coming home. I hope they total it but if not there is no way I’m putting my kids in there. The reason why my husband refuses to work as a city fire fighter is because that smoke is super toxic and causes lung cancer. So right now it’s sit and wait and see what the dealer does when it comes time for a replacement. Kelly blue book is $39,000 which is good since I only paid $30,000 for it brand new but I still owe $14,000 and a new truck is $70,000. I did the math and that puts my payments from $500 to $800 so I’m hoping they help make that right at the end. I don’t mind starting payments over but they need to be payments I can afford. $800 a month will be super tight.
> But they are sending someone from my and their insurance out either this week or next week to look at the truck and decide if it’s worth to fix or total it. I REALLY hope they total the poor girl so we can move on fast. If not I might just cry. I can’t even hook up a trailer to haul feed, which I need to do, also I need to check a few does to see if they are bred and if not send to the sale.
> I can’t really do that with no way to tow a trailer. But for the most part it’s sit and wait. I’m sad and in shock and praying it’s not going to be as bad as I think it’s going to be.


They should total it because the electronics, wiring and everything would be ruined. The whole engine would have to be evaluated for stress damage from heat if not cracked than all gaskets would be gone, but that level of heat intensity would make that an easy total. 

The insurance should pay blue book with the inflation but they most likely will only cover up to what you owe if they are being tight. What would be nice is if they replaced it of the same model what year was it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh you two always picking on me lol good thing I know it comes from love. Yes I would rather have both feet on the ground, even if it means some goof ball licking my feet lol 
DDFN you are BRAVE lol the lady that runs cows across the river of us hired a spotter to look for hers but they couldn’t find anything. Dad is hoping with us looking we can see them. We know where all the small meadows are and maybe the spotter doesn’t. I don’t know what cows issue is this year but we all are having trouble finding and gathering this year. It’s all open range so it can be a challenge as it is, but we have never had this much trouble. Maybe something to do with the fire last year. Who knows. 
But I am currently waiting for the phone call that decides if I go or not. He needs to see if the storms that came in last night has passed or not. 
I got the phone call yesterday the truck is totaled! Thank goodness! The safety of the vehicle has been compromised. So now to truck shop. I can put a $500 holder fee down that secures the truck I find. But I’m having a hard time finding the few, pretty dumb, things I really want. I want heated back seats because the leather gets so cold for my kids in the morning and I want sensors in the back and front that keep me from hitting things lol just the little things. I might end up having to order and it’s looking like that is cheaper.
Ok got the call, wish me luck!


----------



## happybleats

My husband hauls vehicles for a local dealership. They are having trouble getting new cars and are buying up everyone's used vehicles. He drives 2 to 3 states out of Texas some times for a vehicle a customer wants. My point is..don't be afraid to tell the dealership what you want and let them search their contacts for it. Also, One of my sons is a mechanic and often adds things for customers..so if you find one you like but has no back up sensor, ask for it to be added. Good luck! The search can be fun.


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pet peeve. When people or just one person voices you 6 times on your phone saying the same thing over and over...


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Oh you two always picking on me lol good thing I know it comes from love. Yes I would rather have both feet on the ground, even if it means some goof ball licking my feet lol
> DDFN you are BRAVE lol the lady that runs cows across the river of us hired a spotter to look for hers but they couldn’t find anything. Dad is hoping with us looking we can see them. We know where all the small meadows are and maybe the spotter doesn’t. I don’t know what cows issue is this year but we all are having trouble finding and gathering this year. It’s all open range so it can be a challenge as it is, but we have never had this much trouble. Maybe something to do with the fire last year. Who knows.
> But I am currently waiting for the phone call that decides if I go or not. He needs to see if the storms that came in last night has passed or not.
> I got the phone call yesterday the truck is totaled! Thank goodness! The safety of the vehicle has been compromised. So now to truck shop. I can put a $500 holder fee down that secures the truck I find. But I’m having a hard time finding the few, pretty dumb, things I really want. I want heated back seats because the leather gets so cold for my kids in the morning and I want sensors in the back and front that keep me from hitting things lol just the little things. I might end up having to order and it’s looking like that is cheaper.
> Ok got the call, wish me luck!


Not brave just was lucky enough to have a friend take me up. It all started over my trip to Boston. Had never been on a plan at all before and my friend offered to take me up before hand so I could see what it was like and I got hooked. You never know you may like it! 

Glad the truck got totaled (not glad it burnt up, but glad since it happened they will make it right and non toxic). Yes tell them what you want and if they can't find it do see about having after market stuff added. We do that all the time around here. Between having an ex coalminer as a dad, ex John deer as an uncle and engineering hubby and my self being a jill of all trades we make stuff work! 

Nothing is too much to ask for since they messed it up in the first place! 

Ps good luck finding/spotting cows. Let's us know how it goes!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Oh you two always picking on me lol good thing I know it comes from love. Yes I would rather have both feet on the ground, even if it means some goof ball licking my feet lol
> 
> I got the phone call yesterday the truck is totaled! Thank goodness!


Yes, it comes from love, if we didn’t have you to pick on it’d be no fun 😁😉🥰😝
Yay! I’m so glad they totaled it! I hope you find the perfect replacement with all the extras! You deserve it! 🤗


----------



## Jessica84

Oh goofygoat I know it comes from love so you tease away! I come from a family of teasers lol 
Thank you happybleats! I wasn’t sure about the ad ons. I’m kinda stuck between a rock and a hard spot on this whole deal, and it doesn’t make any sense. To get a better package, pretty much all the bells and whistles, it comes out to $10,000 less! How?! There’s no way freight is that much. I thought maybe taxes but looking at the window stickers on the trucks in stock it’s not added in. For that much savings I think if it comes down to it I can walk for a few months lol but we are going down tomorrow to get everything out of my truck and make sure they are not going to charge a storage fee (doubtful but insurance guy was worried) and we are going to talk to them about all this and the holding fee and basically everything. Not bring up they burned my truck down just yet, unless they have exactly what I want. 
Well I made it! That’s off my none existing bucket list and won’t leave the ground again lol 
Now granted the take off and the landing was a breeze! That’s what I was most worried about. It was awesome how fast we got there. A 3 hour drive, well 4 since we had to drive a hour to the airport, was 15 minutes. I do NOT like tight turns and there was a lot of tight turning because of all the mountains and canyons. And I do NOT like looking at a rock wall and turbulence hit. I also think I broke my ear. The headset was kinda tight so I pulled it off my ear on the one side. It did a big pop and now it’s killing me. 
We did not find the cows, it’s hard to explain it but because the mountains are so high we had to do a lot of ups and we couldn’t see down that far, also just not enough room to turn and hit everything at a point we could see. 
There is one area that is really nasty and where we were the most worried about. No road leading in and it’s steep and basically a whole day to ride to the top of the mountain and then having to ride tired horses down into a canyon. If it snows and the cows are down in the canyon they will be trapped between a river and a impassable mountain. But we were able to look really well there and nothing. So in the end we eliminated a lot of places to look which is helpful. 
So if anyone is curious about where we summer our cattle when I talk about it this is it lol 















That large open space is our holding field 















The dreaded canyon, which my uncle informed me someone had crashed a few years after I was born. Trust me that is way worse looking in person lol




































And a terrible picture of me and my very sick daughter. Thank goodness I didn’t feed her first lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Great pictures...especially of you and Miss S! Great adventure, sorry no cattle!


----------



## happybleats

Beautiful pictures..beautiful land and beautiful ladies!!! Sorry you didn't find the cows. But knowing where they arent is helpful. 

On your truck situation...I would think a loaner would be warranted until you get a replacement??


----------



## Jessica84

Yes where not to look is going to be so helpful and save a lot of riding. 
I have a rental, well my husband does since when we got down there to pick it up I realized my license expired lol but I think I’m only allowed it until the settlement closes. After my husband has been driving it I’m not sure we really want to keep it to drive. That thing gets terrible gas mileage! It’s a little 1//2 gas engine and gets 9 miles to the gallon. I was getting 22. I think Keith’s old Ford gets around 11. But we do have 2 vehicles so there really wouldn’t be walking anyways. With his work he is at the station for 3-4 days so if something happened to the one I could just take him and drop him off and pick him up


----------



## GoofyGoat

Stunning views you had! Sorry your missing cattle didn’t show up, that’s a shame. At least you know they’re not in a perilous place though. That’s a relief.
I agree, someone should furnish you with a loaner until you can locate a replacement truck. In fact, I’d insist on it since your animals are your income and you need to transport feed and such.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, love the pictures.


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Oh goofygoat I know it comes from love so you tease away! I come from a family of teasers lol
> Thank you happybleats! I wasn’t sure about the ad ons. I’m kinda stuck between a rock and a hard spot on this whole deal, and it doesn’t make any sense. To get a better package, pretty much all the bells and whistles, it comes out to $10,000 less! How?! There’s no way freight is that much. I thought maybe taxes but looking at the window stickers on the trucks in stock it’s not added in. For that much savings I think if it comes down to it I can walk for a few months lol but we are going down tomorrow to get everything out of my truck and make sure they are not going to charge a storage fee (doubtful but insurance guy was worried) and we are going to talk to them about all this and the holding fee and basically everything. Not bring up they burned my truck down just yet, unless they have exactly what I want.
> Well I made it! That’s off my none existing bucket list and won’t leave the ground again lol
> Now granted the take off and the landing was a breeze! That’s what I was most worried about. It was awesome how fast we got there. A 3 hour drive, well 4 since we had to drive a hour to the airport, was 15 minutes. I do NOT like tight turns and there was a lot of tight turning because of all the mountains and canyons. And I do NOT like looking at a rock wall and turbulence hit. I also think I broke my ear. The headset was kinda tight so I pulled it off my ear on the one side. It did a big pop and now it’s killing me.
> We did not find the cows, it’s hard to explain it but because the mountains are so high we had to do a lot of ups and we couldn’t see down that far, also just not enough room to turn and hit everything at a point we could see.
> There is one area that is really nasty and where we were the most worried about. No road leading in and it’s steep and basically a whole day to ride to the top of the mountain and then having to ride tired horses down into a canyon. If it snows and the cows are down in the canyon they will be trapped between a river and a impassable mountain. But we were able to look really well there and nothing. So in the end we eliminated a lot of places to look which is helpful.
> So if anyone is curious about where we summer our cattle when I talk about it this is it lol
> View attachment 215878
> View attachment 215879
> 
> That large open space is our holding field
> View attachment 215880
> View attachment 215881
> 
> The dreaded canyon, which my uncle informed me someone had crashed a few years after I was born. Trust me that is way worse looking in person lol
> View attachment 215882
> View attachment 215883
> View attachment 215884
> View attachment 215885
> View attachment 215886
> 
> And a terrible picture of me and my very sick daughter. Thank goodness I didn’t feed her first lol


Oh I should of mentioned to chew gum to help with the ear popping. And it's normally better to eat a small snack like crackers before going up if you or someone else thinks they will get air sick. So glad it helped narrow down your places to look. I love the pictures nice place to summer your cattle.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh man, @Jessica84 ! You've really had a rough time with your truck and those goofy cows. Glad you survived the flight! 
I love flying in small aircraft. The smaller, the better. If I was a little more mechanically minded, I'd consider being a bush pilot. But I know it is so nerve wracking for some!


----------



## Goats Rock

Yay, you went up in the plane- good for you! Beautiful scenery. Sorry you didn't find the cows, but maybe you will, soon.
Good luck on the truck. What a pain!


----------



## Jessica84

My ear is much better today! But dang I never had it Hurt so badly. I thought for sure I might have broke something in there lol 
My husband loves to fly too! I told him last night that that’s great! If we ever have to do that again he can go instead of me! I’ll do the long days in the saddle thank you  
The truck dead went SUPER well! The one salesman, a nice young man grabbed us up as soon as we hit the lot. I asked how long to get a truck after ordering and it was 6-9 months. I asked about holding a truck and I could only hold a truck that wasn’t already on the lot. I explained to him what was up and he said sit tight let me talk to my boss. He came back and said that basically they would let me give a IOU on the down. So he asked if we wanted to look at some trucks. We said sure! I fell in love with one truck, it only didn’t have the heated seats but it was a different kind of leather and not as cold. Plus there is a power outlet in the back so need be the kids could plug a heating blanket in. We are Californian, we don’t do cold well lol 
I told him what I could afford in payments and that I wanted the extended warranty. They knocked the price down pretty good and worked with me until we got it down to what I could afford. 
So I went in ready for a fight just to claim a truck for the future and came home with a brand new truck. I really can’t say one bad thing about them. They did what they could and made sure I got what I wanted. I really wasn’t expecting that 
So no pet peeves today lol well except maybe too many cars now  but I’m keeping that rental to put miles on until I’m paid


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Love the truck!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Nice! It looks so new and shiny. I bet it has that good smell too (for now, lol).


----------



## Jessica84

Yes nice and shiny and the new car smell……for now lol that all won’t last terribly long


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep, its not broke in...No goat smell,,no.goat or cow💩 on the tires....YET!🥰😁😘🙃


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice 👍


----------



## Jessica84

New pet peeve and I am overly livid over this one! A old hag woman that moved from the city and became my neighbor! 
We have a subdivision behind us, usually it’s city people and they can be very different when they first move in and some times complain or trespass but they learn fast the does and don’t of living by us…….very nicely and respectfully. BUT this old lady moves in and we got onto her about having her son come on us and cut wood. We went out after telling them no more and piled up the brush, since cows can’t eat the grass under it, and she was mad that there was a brush pile she had to look at. We basically said tough until this last winter when we burned it. 
2 days ago she calls and tells me I have cows out. I race over there and it’s one, probably 2 week old calf. It probably got spooked or was goofing off ran threw the fence. This lady cows out as I’m trying to get it back in and lays into me. The fence is old. It’s ugly and nice nice to look at. The last owner told her all about how one cow was out and it was mean and I can’t just keep scabbing the fence back together, I need to pay and have a nice fence put in. I ignored her because I wasn’t in the mood for a fight with a old lady. Got the calf in and I saw where she has been tossing stuff on my side of the fence so I just yell over my shoulder “you need to come get you junk off my side of the ugly fence”. 
Yesterday morning I got a call from the security that I had a cow out that night, she went over that morning and couldn’t find any cows but the home owner showed her where there was a old rotted post that needs to be replaced. This security lady doesn’t like me much because last year a tree from their side fell on the fence. The owner of that property cut the tree up for wood but didn’t bother telling anyone the fence needed to be fixed. So I told her she needs to speak with that owner and explain to tell someone when her tree falls on the fence. Anyways she sends me a picture of the “post” and it’s not a post but a stay. She argues that it’s a post and I explain what it is supposed to do. Well we come to the agreement that the cow that was out was probably the calf from the day before. 
8pm TONIGHT and I get a call from animal control. The officer is a long time friend of mine but she says that the old hag called her and the cows knocked the old fence over and have a trail coming over the fence because they keep coming on here and I refuse to answer the phone. I tell her the story but run over there because the last thing I need is for all my cows to be in this subdivision. Nothing where she is. I walked the whole fence line thinking maybe someone else saw this fence down. No cows, no downed fence, no trail, no tracks except for the tiny calf’s. 
It is game on and I am over this lady! She doesn’t like that her view from her living room widow is a old barb wire fence? I think I’ll pretty it up for her and put no trespassing signs on every single post! I’m going to buy every sign tractor supply as and if I run out of posts on the fence line I am going to pound T posts in the flat of her view and put every single one up. I hope they have 100 of them! If she is so worried about that “post” and she enjoys brush so much maybe I’ll get my husbands D6 and push a nice pile up against that post. Let’s see those dirty cows get past that! I am going to call security every single day and complain about her stuff being on my side of the fence. And when it comes time they the fence does actually need to be rebuilt I’m going to put it right on the fence line which happens to be 3’ on her side and she has a nice little car port up against the fence. Let’s see how useful that is for her! I need to find out what the law is about putting game cameras up where her property is also in view, and if it’s allowed I will call the cows every time she throws something over and will have proof if a cow does or doesn’t get outs. Other then the calf the only time we ever had a cow get out along that stretch of fence was 5 years ago. It was a fence jumping steer and I got him in, walked him to the corral and he was bitched that night. 
Here is her crap and my ugly over legal 5 wire fence (4 wire is legal here)


----------



## ksalvagno

That is terrible. Did she actually walk that stuff over? Put a thick line of poop on the boarder.


----------



## Tanya

I was about to say the same. Pile a big pile of cow poop along the fence line. See what she does then. I am sure the cows will poop there too, just to show her.


----------



## DDFN

If the carport is on you property becareful with area laws. I knew a friend that loss 10 foot of their property because someone put a shed up over the line and once they complained about it the court didn't make them move it and instead give away 10 ft from the shed to cover the code for it. But the lived in the city. Plus that looks like a portable car port so maybe it won't happen there. 

I would have the police out either make her move her trash or throw it back over and say anything else thrown across will be a fine. Put up cameras. So sorry it's happening and good luck with the new "Karen" . (Any Karen's here it's not directed at you but the cat meme Karen ok) 

Hum maybe a good place for a buck lot next to her house!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh man, what a pain! I can’t believe she has the nerve to complain after putting her junk on your side of “ugly” fence. What’s so ugly about it? Looks good to me. I’d toss all her stuff back over and make that entire fence line a brush hedge. I’d be stacking every little piece of it I found out there along that fence. But I’m not always a nice person, so what I would want to do probably isn’t what anyone “should” do.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well. Im always looking for a great place to pile my extra goat feces. That carport is where I would start. Welllll I take that back. I would get my front end loader, pile her crap on her side of the fence first. Then start my "compost" pile right down that fence line. Anything that needs to decompose would be added to that pile! Especially with those Extra posts,,they will hold more compost!😁 Being All Natural has it Good Points too!💝


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.


----------



## Tanya

Truly. People like that just urk me.


----------



## happybleats

Goodness..Definitely return her junk to her side. 
We had a neighbor when we lived in town that drive us batty. She even took my husband to court once! I wanted a fence put up in the front yard. We had small children and it made me feel better there was a barrier before the street. My husband put the fence up following the back fence line. Well neighbor was not happy. She said she built that fence 4 inches into her property line so she can use her edger. And the front fence is now 4 inches in on her property. She pestered and complained for months. My husband said he was onto moving the fence 4 inches! The post were concrete in. But the neighbor would not let up. I finally convinced him to move the dumb fence to bring peace. Then she was all happy 🙄 later she wanted a block fence put up between our back to yards. My hubs was not working at the time and agreed to build it and she buy the material. Well material came and hubs got a new job. Told said neighbor he will work on the fence on his days off. That wicked women took him to court to make him do the fence faster per their verbal Contract. And she won!! She didn't care he was out of work for a while and needed that new job. She was such a bitter old women. A sad person to get stuck with as a neighbor. 
Moving away from there was the happiest day ever.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol well the poop idea would honestly cause me more of a headache because it would take so long to take it over there. It would probably be a good 1/2 hour maybe 45 minutes to get a load there. BUT, ok I don’t usually admit this but I will. When something dies here, the ground is so hard in the summer time and I worry about hitting rocks and starting a fire. So they usually just go in one specific area away from the house but semi close to the subdivision. Not close enough that the wind carry’s the smell to them. But it is amazing how people have no problem letting their dogs run until they come home smelling like death. It solves a lot of dog problems! I could totally move my little spot closer to her lol I would gladly take the smell of poop over that! But I’m sure somehow I would get in trouble for that.
Happybleats I don’t know why people have to be like that. A little understanding goes a long ways! But no one seems to have a grain of understanding for one another any more. I doubt you had anything going on on your side that she absolutely needed your husband to miss work to put that up! This lady, if I honestly didn’t like the looks of something I could not control I would plant trees or bushes to block the view. If I didn’t want to deal with cows I wouldn’t move next to a ranch! There’s one spot on us that a tree went down and if people use the turn out on the highway they have a direct view into my back yard. It’s not super close or anything but at the time having 2 small kids I didn’t really want some weirdo watching my kids. So we moved a big mound of dirt. I didn’t complain that they made the turn out there, I didn’t ask anyone to fix anything, it was MY issue and I fixed it. 
I am going over this evening and her crap is on her side. I was going to do it this morning but the puppy let me sleep in (not complaining lol) and I had start getting things ready for family to come over. I’ll just gather up all the kids and we will do it. She seems like the type that would like loud country kids lol


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve 178! Well not really in that order but just peeking around Craigslist. Always just seeing what's listed not buying. (Maybe I am weird it's like fake window shopping lol when I am bored)

Came across a deal at $200 Male Nubian Ram! Yes I typed that right not a buck but a ram. So please tell me how a sheep and a goat got together and had a baby ram that grew into a nubian male ram at some point in it's life. Add even pointed out it had both horns so sorry no unicorn ram goat available.

Unicorns cost more than $200 I guess. 

Sorry that just gets me. Call goat males bucks and sheep males rams please people.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dont cha just 😂😁love it when they call them billys? Lol lol


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dont cha just 😂😁love it when they call them billys? Lol lol


Lol honestly no but at least calling it a billy instead of a ram I would of accepted at this point. I mean wow Ram for a goat I wonder if he has issues ramming things lol


----------



## DDFN

Ok new pet peeve. . . FedEx! Ugh so they delivered a package to our house first then up the hill to my parents house. Ours was a heavy chewy order box ( ok another pet peeve chewy pack the boxes better the tape is always broken risks damaging cans of the cat food during shipping), but that's not the main pet peeve here. They delivered a fragile box to my mother's house I went to carry it in for her and find it on its side ( it had a this side up arrows). Why can't they look at the pictures and see arrows should go up especially when it's labeled fragile in big letters? I jokingly told my husband or was probably under our chewy box too on the truck 

Ugh ok getting off my soap box for now.


----------



## Damfino

I don't know if I can quite call this a "pet peeve" but I'm finding it pretty irritating right now. I chose a particular doe to keep in milk through the winter. Her mother was my favorite milk doe who never let me down on flavor, creaminess or production but I lost her last year to some mystery illness. Skeeter's milk is to die for. It's probably the creamiest I've ever had and it has a wonderfully sweet, rich flavor with zero (and I mean ZERO) goaty aftertaste. I hate goaty aftertastes so I've been in heaven with this doe's milk. But the little stinker is drying up on me! This is the first time I've ever had trouble keeping a doe in milk! Usually I have the opposite problem--trying desperately for months to dry them off to no avail! I know this doe was producing marvelously while she had kids. She must've been giving over a gallon a day, judging by the size of her two fat doelings! And Skeeter stayed sleek and in good flesh herself with no grain while she fed those two little monsters. 

But the minute I sent the kids off to their new home, Skeeter decided it was time to dry up. I milked her twice a day, massaged her udder each time to coax every last drop out, gave her lactation supplements, extra alfalfa, extra grain, calf manna--the works! Yet soon I had to cut back to once/day milking because there just wasn't enough to bother with twice/day. I kept it up for over a month but for the last three days she's given less than a quart and it's just not worth the bother. I gave up and decided to breed her again. 

I guess it's not a huge loss. Skeeter makes beautiful, healthy, and friendly babies and she's a fantastic mother and an easy keeper. Still, I really wanted her milk this winter. Next year I'm going to try to trick her into staying in milk. I'm going to start milking while she still has kids on her and see if that helps. Maybe she'll transfer some of that maternal bond to me and stay in production. I have to admit, Skeeter's mother had some of that maternal thing going on. I remember when my in-laws came to visit and Petunia refused to let her milk down while they were here. I could feel it all hard up in her udder, but it simply would not come down. As soon as I let her off the stand she'd run over and feed her two kids and walk off with an empty, wagging udder. She'd decided that the in-laws weren't part of her family and as long as they were here she wasn't going to share her precious milk! She started letting her milk down for me again after they left, the little stinker! I feel like Skeeter has something of the same problem going on, only it's not just against strange relatives. Clearly I'm not part of her "family" and she doesn't feel she has to feed me. Or maybe she just really, really wants babies again.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully next year she stays in milk!


----------



## goathiker

New pet peeve... paperwork, mountains of paperwork. When do I get to stop and just grieve? 
Other pet peeve... in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later. Since when does 16 years of raising him in an abusive household trump 37 years of marriage?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Damfino said:


> I feel like Skeeter has something of the same problem going on, only it's not just against strange relatives. Clearly I'm not part of her "family" and she doesn't feel she has to feed me. Or maybe she just really, really wants babies again.


I have read a few posts about birthing fluid being applied as a type of lotion and allowing the doe to clean it off. This method is claimed to form a type of bond between a doe and a kid that isn't her own and establishing more trust with her keeper.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

goathiker said:


> in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later.


Soon, it will be the 2nd anniversary of the death of my sister. Her ashes were put into small urns and divided amongst family members. For Christmas, Mama will be getting an encased locket pendant with a necklace chain containing a pinch of the ashes from her urn. She has wanted some type of wearable jewelry for ashes and couldn't bear the process of shopping for it at that time.


----------



## Damfino

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have read a few posts about birthing fluid being applied as a type of lotion and allowing the doe to clean it off. This method is claimed to form a type of bond between a doe and a kid that isn't her own and establishing more trust with her keeper.


Skeeter has cleaned birthing fluid off me both times she had kids! And actually, she practically adopted me when I had to raise her little doeling who broke her pelvis last year. There was a lot of trust and bonding that happened all the way around with that incident, so I don't think she distrusts me at all. She just knows I'm not one of her kids and she feels no obligation to supply me with milk. She's incredibly smart though. If she makes the connection that she only gets grain if she's giving milk, she may just start letting down for me and stay in lactation next year. On the plus side, she's very efficient at drying up. This is one doe I don't have to worry about ending up with a swollen, mastitic udder because I weaned her babies and tried to dry her off. That is usually more my worry!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> New pet peeve... paperwork, mountains of paperwork. When do I get to stop and just grieve?
> Other pet peeve... in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later. Since when does 16 years of raising him in an abusive household trump 37 years of marriage?


Just wow. Those people are weird. Why would they want the ashes when he has a wife?


----------



## Damfino

goathiker said:


> New pet peeve... paperwork, mountains of paperwork. When do I get to stop and just grieve?
> Other pet peeve... in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later. Since when does 16 years of raising him in an abusive household trump 37 years of marriage?


This is so sad! I hope things settle down for you soon and maybe you can get some help with the paperwork so you can take time for yourself. 

As for the in-laws, maybe you could get them an urn with just a few of your husband's ashes in it. But if you (or they) are opposed to splitting, just give them an urn with ashes from your fireplace and don't tell them. There was a funeral home here in Colorado that got away with that for years. What your in-laws don't know won't kill them, but it could make your life more peaceful.


----------



## GoofyGoat

goathiker said:


> New pet peeve... paperwork, mountains of paperwork. When do I get to stop and just grieve?
> Other pet peeve... in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later. Since when does 16 years of raising him in an abusive household trump 37 years of marriage?


Oh geez, I’m so sorry they’re putting you through this. How selfish. Please take some time for yourself, you need some peace and quiet to deal with everything and regroup. Congratulations on the new grand baby and I hope you can find a new place away from things.


----------



## happybleats

@goathiker. ((Hugs))


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goathiker .Im sorry you are dealing with this. The paperwork is stressful. Order at least 100 death certificates. Its awful how much they dredge you through. It will end. I promise. 
The In-laws are just lost too. I know its hard, but please be patient with them. Its hard to lose a child, even though they are adults. I really liked the idea that @NigerianNewbie suggested. The people at the Funeral home could open the urn and place a small amount of ashes in a locket for them. The rest you could return to your hiding place. 
I understand you have the loss of a spouse, they a child. It is all an awful loss. I pray for you & them.


----------



## Goats Rock

@goathiker- no suggestions, but am thinking of you. So sorry you have to go through all that nonsense and bologna.


----------



## Goats Rock

I was stumbling around ebay and found Ty beanie babies. (incredible prices for a toy) anyway- they had a little goat.
Here is what the tag on the beanie goatee says....
_*though she's hungry, she's in a good mood*_
*Searching through garbage, tin cans for food
For Goatee the goat, it's not a big deal
Anything at all makes a fine meal!
*
And that is why goats have such a bad reputation about eating anything..... (I spend an incredible amount of $$ to feed goats the best feed available. and all I needed to do was go
to the city dump?) 

Sorry, that just irked me. (I guess they no longer make those toys- but ....)


----------



## DDFN

Goathiker sorry they are doing that to you. One thing with abusive individuals is they don't like to give up control. I like the suggestion of providing then with a small amount of ashes in either a small token item or even some places make those spun glass items for display (I will have to look up the place I am thinking of) . Funeral homes normally sale the necklaces or key chain type keepers. I would not give them all of him. He was your husband and property of you now. If they make a fuss in a court of law it would hold up that you would keep his ashes. 

We are still thinking about you and try to hang in there. Congrats on grandbaby and best wishes.


----------



## DDFN

I think this is the place I had found but never got to use them due to the cost. 









Pricing and Ordering Information - Artful Ashes


Our team at Artful Ashes in Seattle, WA is very honored that you chose us to create your special memorial glass. We assure you that your order will be handled with care from design to shipping. Feel free to check out the prices on our page and fill out the form to request a collection package.




artfulashes.com


----------



## Sfgwife

Peeve.... family dramas! I am just over them all at this point. Mama is a need to make people feel guilty over something necause she cannot be happy about anything.... and is getting SO much worse lately. Middle son has learned to live off the system and it is starting to bite him in the behind some. I tell him the down low of his crappy ways and somehow i am the bad person now. Which makes him the pittiful me person. Then oldest son and dil want to build a house out here and just all of that is crazy pants and they have not even broken ground yet. Oye these people gonna drive me to drinkin!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Peeve.... family dramas! I am just over them all at this point. Mama is a need to make people feel guilty over something necause she cannot be happy about anything.... and is getting SO much worse lately. Middle son has learned to live off the system and it is starting to bite him in the behind some. I tell him the down low of his crappy ways and somehow i am the bad person now. Which makes him the pittiful me person. Then oldest son and dil want to build a house out here and just all of that is crazy pants and they have not even broken ground yet. Oye these people gonna drive me to drinkin!


Ugh! So sorry things are the pits! Drama stinks sometimes!
Unfortunately with your Mama’s dementia, she’s not going to know she’s doing it, or recall doing it. It’s a horrible disease! The misdirected anger is hard for everyone.
The rest of it’s a mess! I hope things work out ok.....hang in there!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh! So sorry things are the pits! Drama stinks sometimes!
> Unfortunately with your Mama’s dementia, she’s not going to know she’s doing it, or recall doing it. It’s a horrible disease! The misdirected anger is hard for everyone.
> The rest of it’s a mess! I hope things work out ok.....hang in there!



At this point mama knows exactly what she is doing though. She is just being nasty because she feels like she is not the center of the world here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> At this point mama knows exactly what she is doing though. She is just being nasty because she feels like she is not the center of the world here.


I’m sorry! 🥺
You sure have your hands full! Hang in there!


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> New pet peeve... paperwork, mountains of paperwork. When do I get to stop and just grieve?
> Other pet peeve... in laws that insist on taking possession of my husband's ashes. He is hidden for the moment and will be put with me later. Since when does 16 years of raising him in an abusive household trump 37 years of marriage?


Ugh I am so dang sorry! In laws can just………get over it. That’s the only appropriate thing I can say here. He is YOURS and has been for 37 years and will still be yours. So block some numbers, locks some gates, buy a answering machine and let it pick up. Do whatever you have to do so they knock it off and let you do what you need to do. :hugs:


----------



## Jessica84

Sfgwife said:


> Peeve.... family dramas! I am just over them all at this point. Mama is a need to make people feel guilty over something necause she cannot be happy about anything.... and is getting SO much worse lately. Middle son has learned to live off the system and it is starting to bite him in the behind some. I tell him the down low of his crappy ways and somehow i am the bad person now. Which makes him the pittiful me person. Then oldest son and dil want to build a house out here and just all of that is crazy pants and they have not even broken ground yet. Oye these people gonna drive me to drinkin!


I don’t know what it is when children become adults they just are so dead set on showing how adult and independent they are they just loose focus on things. I’m sure to a degree I did to a point, but my brothers, especially one, is always the center of all drama. He’s 30, he should have it together by now. I am very sorry you are in the middle of it all. All you can do is your best


----------



## DDFN

Speaking of family members doing people wrong. . . Not me but my friend is having issues with her parent taking advantage of her. How can someone's parent do so many unthinkable things to their child just in order to make a quick buck? My head is in shock and heart goes out to her. Naturally my instinct was to tell her to go public with it and let the press have a field day with it. I am pretty sure someone would set up go fund me for her over it with how dramatic the actual situation is. I won't say what it is yet since things are pending but my mind is blown.

Hang in there everyone and don't let things get you to far down this holiday season.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@goathiker I’m sorry you’re dealing with mountains of paperwork and crazy in laws instead of being given time to grieve. That’s great news about the miracle baby! I think a move might be just what you need. And as far as the ashes, his parents are just going to have to deal with whatever you decide. He was your husband for many years and they really have no say in it. That may sound harsh but they sound like they’re being real jerks about it and lacking respect for you and your marriage to their son. I hope you can get through all this and have time to just feel whatever it is you need to feel to start a very long healing process. 

@Sfgwife, ugh, that really sucks. I cannot stand family drama. It drains you. It sounds like there’s so much going on at once, that it’s impossible to put out a fire before a completely different one has started. 

@DDFN it almost sounds like your friend has been conned by her own parent. That’s pretty dang low. Even if her family is a flop, I’m glad she has a good friend in you.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

My pet peeve for today is...over priced goats on CL. Nigerian dwarf buck 2 yrs old unregistered - farm & garden - by... Don't know about you, but I do not see a $300 goat in the pictures. Those pasterns give me shivers just looking at them...


----------



## Calistar

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My pet peeve for today is...over priced goats on CL. Nigerian dwarf buck 2 yrs old unregistered - farm & garden - by... Don't know about you, but I do not see a $300 goat in the pictures. Those pasterns give me shivers just looking at them...


Yeah but he has blue eyes! 😂


----------



## alwaystj9

At least the pic allows you to see how he's built. How about the sale pics taken looking down at the goats back?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Calistar said:


> Yeah but he has blue eyes! 😂


He sure does!! That automatically makes him worth $200 more than what he really is. 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

alwaystj9 said:


> At least the pic allows you to see how he's built. How about the sale pics taken looking down at the goats back?
> View attachment 216700


True!! That definitely counts for something!


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> @goathiker I’m sorry you’re dealing with mountains of paperwork and crazy in laws instead of being given time to grieve. That’s great news about the miracle baby! I think a move might be just what you need. And as far as the ashes, his parents are just going to have to deal with whatever you decide. He was your husband for many years and they really have no say in it. That may sound harsh but they sound like they’re being real jerks about it and lacking respect for you and your marriage to their son. I hope you can get through all this and have time to just feel whatever it is you need to feel to start a very long healing process.
> 
> @Sfgwife, ugh, that really sucks. I cannot stand family drama. It drains you. It sounds like there’s so much going on at once, that it’s impossible to put out a fire before a completely different one has started.
> 
> @DDFN it almost sounds like your friend has been conned by her own parent. That’s pretty dang low. Even if her family is a flop, I’m glad she has a good friend in you.


They have and its sad. Then when your not allowed to even talk to the family member about what they did. If anyone prays she could use them . And thanks i try to help out even if it is just to let her vent. I have one big word Karma!


----------



## DDFN

Another pet peeve. Fireworks in December. Can someone send out a notice or flyer or even carrier pigeon to let us know? Was up at my mother's since she was having a bad day. It was already dark outside and they went off and about scares her to death thinking someone was shooting. Am I missing something why are people setting off fireworks on Dec 4th?


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My pet peeve for today is...over priced goats on CL. Nigerian dwarf buck 2 yrs old unregistered - farm & garden - by... Don't know about you, but I do not see a $300 goat in the pictures. Those pasterns give me shivers just looking at them...


I saw a CL ad the other day for three Boer wethers born this spring. Hay and pasture only so they're pretty small. 250 dollars per boy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Calistar said:


> Yeah but he has blue eyes!


Right? Give him moon spots and add another $200. 🤣


Ok, this has nothing to do with goats but we live around a lot of Amish, only one really talks to us and he is an amazing horse trainer. He’s just one of those people who is so talented it is baffling. He told me about a well bred horse he bought for $7,600 because the owner said it was mean. He worked with it for about 6 months. His usual turn around time is 3 months but this horse had trust issues in the beginning and then was so smart and willing that he didn’t want to stop working with it because it was a joy. He taught it to work cattle, do all its gates and changes flawlessly (Tennessee Walking horse), and so many other things, including even teaching it to sit and lie down on command. When it was finally time to let it go, he has a partner who helps sell the horses, they sold that horse for $60,000. I couldn’t believe it. Neither could he. He thought it’d bring in 30K. 

I guess my only pet peeve in all this is people who are ridiculously talented at training animals. I can’t even train my goats not to jump on my car where they sunbath on the roof and tap dance on the hood.


----------



## Tanya

Pet peeve.... about goats.... when you put your animals away for the night, and some bright spark takes his guests on a midnight walk to show them the animals. Waking you up because your precious goats are hollering at strangers visiting them. And then tomorrow that person coming to you, to tell you that Gizmo gave their guest a black eye because they were trying to kiss his nose and he is not a kissing goat in a kissing booth..... and they j7st cannot understand why he is so mean.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. I’d give some stranger who tried to kiss me in the middle of the night a black eye too. I’m with Gizmo on this one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats why I Loves my LGDs. They dont let ANYONE or Anything around my goats/horse/chickens anytime. Lol They wont Kiss Either! Lol lol😘😂🤣


----------



## Tanya

Rigght.... all i said was, " so why in all things good would you wanna kiss something with horns... at night and and when he us behind a fence


----------



## DDFN

Gizmo doesn't kiss on the first date! No idea what's wrong with people sometimes. Lucky a black eye is all they got.


----------



## Tanya

I know. Imagine the outcry had he split the girls lip too. My dad used to say...,"there aint no pill for stupidity. Only a plastic bag and duct tape". And this morning Destiny and Gizmo were so upset... they wouldnt even eat their sweet feed...


----------



## DDFN

Poor babies. Sorry they got upset. I would of too!


----------



## Tanya

I am hoping he learnt his lesson. Think it was a new girl friend too. I dont think her parents would be happy about the black eye.


----------



## alwaystj9

if goats don't eat sweet feed they are really upset.


----------



## Boers4ever

Barber pole worms and coccidia. Got a sick goat down with anemia from it. Done all I can. I’m hoping she’ll make it through the night, but I can’t say if she will or not.


----------



## toth boer goats

Boer4ever how is your goat?


----------



## Boers4ever

toth boer goats said:


> Boer4ever how is your goat?


She passed away today. Sad day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry. Thats painful.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I'm so very sorry for your loss, @Boers4ever. I know you tried your absolute best to save her and that's what really matters. So sorry. ((Hugs))


----------



## Goatastic43

😔 I’m so sorry


----------



## Boers4ever

Thanks guys. I made a rainbow bridge thread for her so she can be remembered here.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am truly sorry.


----------



## Tanya




----------



## Goats Rock

I hate fireworks (and balloons)! Yep, if everyone bought pet food or planted trees, things would be better.


----------



## DDFN

Can Goat Rocks and Tanya be my neighbors? I support their messages!


----------



## GoofyGoat

NEIGHBORS are my pet peeve! Yesterday my daughter and I spent the day trying to get shelters ready for some nasty weather coming in (high winds, thunder/snow and below freezing temps) So we were reskinning one of our hoop houses from a shade house to a sealed shelter and the neighbors ram and goats were trying to break into our feed storage again then one jumped into our day run. Luckily they didn’t get near my goats before I chased her out. Then...i hear a horrendous crash and the bloody ram was head butting my large outdoor AC unit, and I go over chase him home and text the owners to let them know. Well, I got no response so I called the sheriff. Now I have to go to court not only for the fence they cut but now take another neighbor for the damage to the 10K AC unit I just put in 2years ago.😩😡😡😡😡😡😡😭🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Tanya

@GoofyGoat I am so sorry your neighbors are such nasty critters. Some humans are such careless animals.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tanya said:


> @GoofyGoat I am so sorry your neighbors are such nasty critters. Some humans are such careless animals.


You said it. I’m a live and let live type but when your living trespasses on mine I’m going to be a bear!
I gotta get a new place, farther out ....It’s 5am and I’ve already chased off one of their goats this morning.😡🤬😡


----------



## Tanya

GoofyGoat said:


> You said it. I’m a live and let live type but when your living trespasses on mine I’m going to be a bear!
> I gotta get a new place, farther out ....It’s 5am and I’ve already chased off one of their goats this morning.😡🤬😡


Oh heavens.


----------



## Goats Rock

*SSS*. Sorry, GoofyGoat, that you are having to deal with such worthless neighbors! I am fortunate that I don't have any close- one (disabled now, used to be a real 
pain in the neck) is separted from my property by a swamp and half mile of woods. The rest is river, woods and our farm fields that we lease out.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Goats Rock said:


> *SSS*. Sorry, GoofyGoat, that you are having to deal with such worthless neighbors! I am fortunate that I don't have any close- one (disabled now, used to be a real
> pain in the neck) is separted from my property by a swamp and half mile of woods. The rest is river, woods and our farm fields that we lease out.


SSS is a felony here unless it’s a dog or coyote, the sheriff was really cool, but the bigger the paper trail the better I win.. He even said he’d testify in my behalf. It just stinks that people are so irresponsible and people who do take care of their animals pay the price.


----------



## Tanya

Unruly neighbors can actually make for a bad living experience. I am so glad you have the law to back you up.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> NEIGHBORS are my pet peeve! Yesterday my daughter and I spent the day trying to get shelters ready for some nasty weather coming in (high winds, thunder/snow and below freezing temps) So we were reskinning one of our hoop houses from a shade house to a sealed shelter and the neighbors ram and goats were trying to break into our feed storage again then one jumped into our day run. Luckily they didn’t get near my goats before I chased her out. Then...i hear a horrendous crash and the bloody ram was head butting my large outdoor AC unit, and I go over chase him home and text the owners to let them know. Well, I got no response so I called the sheriff. Now I have to go to court not only for the fence they cut but now take another neighbor for the damage to the 10K AC unit I just put in 2years ago.😩😡😡😡😡😡😡😭🤯🤯🤯


Oh no so sorry. Rams can be so dangerous. I used to raise sheep too and rams are the only animal I would never turn my back on.


----------



## FizzyGoats

GoofyGoat said:


> SSS is a felony here unless it’s a dog or coyote, the sheriff was really cool, but the bigger the paper trail the better I win.. He even said he’d testify in my behalf. It just stinks that people are so irresponsible and people who do take care of their animals pay the price.


I’m glad the sheriff was nice at least. I can’t believe you’re having to deal with neighbors like that. I’m like you, live and let live, until you cross the line and trample on my side. I really can’t believe the neighbors aren’t immediately offering restitution. I would feel awful if my animals got out and damaged someone else’s property. I’d certainly do everything I could to make it up to them and then everything I could to make sure it wouldn’t happen again. It just stinks you have to go through the courts to get this resolved.


----------



## Damfino

@GoofyGoat 
This thing with your neighbors definitely goes way beyond "pet peeves".

I believe pet peeves are little dumb things that don't annoy most people, but for some reason they annoy us. Kind of like how most people aren't annoyed if other people refer to goats as billy and nanny goats (I personally think it's kinda cute), but for whatever reason some goat breeders find it remarkably irritating. 

Nope, neighbors behaving like slobs and criminals is definitely not a pet peeve--normal, sane people aren't ok with that and you shouldn't be either! I hope you can nail them in court and that they cough up the bucks to repair the things their animals have damaged!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@DDFN @FizzyGoats @Damfino Thanks, I’m at wits end with them. I just needed to vent, rant and rave. 
yes, it stinks they don’t step up to the plate and take care of it but it is what it is and I have a notebook full of paper trail. So, hopefully I’ll get restitution and a bit more for headaches they’ve caused. I just hate folks who are irresponsible with the things in their charge.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> @DDFN @FizzyGoats @Damfino Thanks, I’m at wits end with them. I just needed to vent, rant and rave.
> yes, it stinks they don’t step up to the plate and take care of it but it is what it is and I have a notebook full of paper trail. So, hopefully I’ll get restitution and a bit more for headaches they’ve caused. I just hate folks who are irresponsible with the things in their charge.


Fingers crossed. Any video of things happening? Maybe set up a camera to catch some future acts too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

DDFN said:


> Fingers crossed. Any video of things happening? Maybe set up a camera to catch some future acts too.


Thanks!
I think I’m going to dig out my old trail cams and put them up around the place to record it. I haven’t hunted in a couple years so they’re buried in the garage.....


----------



## happybleats

Yikes. Good luck in court. That is plain crazy.


----------



## Goats Rock

New Pet Peeve! Christmas lights, specifically, mine- I bought (and I have never decorated outside, but did this year) some "quality" little LED outdoor
mulitcolored lights to put on some goat decorations that I got at TSC. I got them at TSC for almost nothing- 25% off, a $25 coupon and an old gift card with money 
still on it! Anyway- the goats look pretty cool, outside my barn- until it rains, then the outdoor Christmas ights don't work! (plugs are covered and waterproof)

Why are they outside lights if the weather will affect them? I'd be pretty upset if they were on my house.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks!
> I think I’m going to dig out my old trail cams and put them up around the place to record it. I haven’t hunted in a couple years so they’re buried in the garage.....


No worries. We had a issue once with a bad trespassers and got them on camera. Comes in handy at times. Best wishes!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I know this is a pain. I understand this is not fun. Im just happy that the law is supporting you. Yes going to court is a pain. But lets face it, some people are so self absorbed, this is the only thing they would understand. Other than SSS. So vent, and talk with us
Sounds like some really good ideas to help you have been expressed. Im interested in hearing how your court case comes out. I hope these worthless humans have to pay you for any & all inconvenience.


----------



## Jessica84

So we have a neighbor with nasty long horns. They destroy the fences and come on us. They have grazed us off and when we try to gather them they go into attack mode. The owner lives 6 hours away and his idea of fixing the issue is putting 20 dogs on them and running them threw more fencing and not fixing it. 
So we started to gather them and take to the sale as strays. He now has to come down, pay our gather fee, and pay the sale for feed and a brand inspection. We have over 40 on us right now so we are thinking about calling the sale yard and having them come out and gather for us, that will put another bill on him. And he HAS to pay it before he can take the animals home and if he doesn’t for 2 weeks after they have been dropped off it’s a forced sale.
So my point of that whole story, maybe call your local sale yard and see if it’s the same thing where your at. Here goats and and are looked at more as pets so would involve animal control but Texas is a little more up to date on goats being livestock. I say it’s worth a try. Not only will he have a fee to pay but another paper trail. He would either have to step forward and pay for them, sell them, or claim they are not his and they be sold and money to the state. If he pays it or willingly sells them then more proof they have been on you


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Not really a pet peeve, more like a little vent. So three days into 2022 and my (half mine) buck has lice/mites. We live in Wisconsin so it's like in the negatives here😵 I'm also raising three kids that aren't mine😵 Why do I let myself get into these situations? Just needed to vent!


----------



## happybleats

I think sometimes we forget it's ok to say no.


----------



## alwaystj9

So I finally made the decision, dug up the money, and ordered the individual mineral set...Tuesday.
Today I went to the feed store and the guy said, "We got those minerals you asked about!"
I wanted to scream! But I politely thanked him and paid for the lovely bag of Sweetlix Meatmaker Minerals....
I've been asking for them for a couple of years.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh man....Im sorry . That bites!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Ouch!


----------



## Calistar

alwaystj9 said:


> So I finally made the decision, dug up the money, and ordered the individual mineral set...Tuesday.
> Today I went to the feed store and the guy said, "We got those minerals you asked about!"
> I wanted to scream! But I politely thanked him and paid for the lovely bag of Sweetlix Meatmaker Minerals....
> I've been asking for them for a couple of years.


They can tide you over until the new minerals get there! 😊


----------



## Elbee

alwaystj9 said:


> So I finally made the decision, dug up the money, and ordered the individual mineral set...Tuesday.
> Today I went to the feed store and the guy said, "We got those minerals you asked about!"
> I wanted to scream! But I politely thanked him and paid for the lovely bag of Sweetlix Meatmaker Minerals....
> I've been asking for them for a couple of years.


It is ironic that something finally clicked and they got them for you. But more important, congrats on going for the mineral buffet!


----------



## Calistar

I've got a new one I encountered recently, regarding deposits. I've seen a couple farms now who require a deposit to get on their kidding waitlist, which I totally have no problem with! But if the kid you want isn't born, your only options are to choose another available kid or roll your deposit to the next year. There is no refund option even if the breeder fails to offer a kid from your desired pairing. Wtf? I was interested in such a reservation recently and asked for clarification from the breeder because surely I had to be misunderstanding, but no. How is that ethical? I totally understand requiring a deposit, because people are flaky. And I understand not refunding the deposit if I were to decide I didn't want the animal for whatever reason, or if it was a shallow reason like it being the wrong color. But to not refund the deposit if you can't provide the kid seems flat-out wrong! I'm very picky about the animals I bring in- if I place a reservation on a pairing, I want a kid from THAT pairing. I'm not interested in a kid from another pairing or else I would have placed a deposit on that one! And so much changes from year to year- herd goals, genetics, real life, etc- that even if the same pairing was repeated the next year (which often doesn't happen!) I wouldn't want to make that long of a commitment on top of what I'm already waiting for the original litter to be born. It just seems so bizarre and unethical to me. Is there something I'm missing? I just had to tell a breeder that I wasn't willing to bet $100 that her doe would have a kid available for me, because if my deposit doesn't get refunded, that's essentially what I'd be doing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

alwaystj9 said:


> So I finally made the decision, dug up the money, and ordered the individual mineral set...Tuesday.
> Today I went to the feed store and the guy said, "We got those minerals you asked about!"
> I wanted to scream! But I politely thanked him and paid for the lovely bag of Sweetlix Meatmaker Minerals....
> I've been asking for them for a couple of years.


That really stinks.


----------



## Iris

Calistar said:


> I've got a new one I encountered recently, regarding deposits. I've seen a couple farms now who require a deposit to get on their kidding waitlist, which I totally have no problem with! But if the kid you want isn't born, your only options are to choose another available kid or roll your deposit to the next year. There is no refund option even if the breeder fails to offer a kid from your desired pairing. Wtf? I was interested in such a reservation recently and asked for clarification from the breeder because surely I had to be misunderstanding, but no. How is that ethical? I totally understand requiring a deposit, because people are flaky. And I understand not refunding the deposit if I were to decide I didn't want the animal for whatever reason, or if it was a shallow reason like it being the wrong color. But to not refund the deposit if you can't provide the kid seems flat-out wrong! I'm very picky about the animals I bring in- if I place a reservation on a pairing, I want a kid from THAT pairing. I'm not interested in a kid from another pairing or else I would have placed a deposit on that one! And so much changes from year to year- herd goals, genetics, real life, etc- that even if the same pairing was repeated the next year (which often doesn't happen!) I wouldn't want to make that long of a commitment on top of what I'm already waiting for the original litter to be born. It just seems so bizarre and unethical to me. Is there something I'm missing? I just had to tell a breeder that I wasn't willing to bet $100 that her doe would have a kid available for me, because if my deposit doesn't get refunded, that's essentially what I'd be doing.


I saw something like this not to long ago and I thought it was ridiculous, like what if I put a deposit on a kid that doesn't even make it. That's just wasted money on my part.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow that's ridiculous. I don't think I'd be comfortable taking a gamble over a doe having exactly the kid I want.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Calistar I ran into that as well when I was purchasing my goats and ended up saying the same thing you did. I am fine with sending a deposit to a reputable breeder. But if the kid I want isn’t born, I should get my money back. If the kid I want is born and I back out, then yep, you keep my money. Seems fair that way. I wasn’t going to have to take a different kid from a pairing I didn’t want in the first place, and I didn’t have an entire year to wait to see if that kid would be born next time. I had to move along when they had that deposit rule, even if I really wanted a kid from them. 

@alwaystj9 Wouldn’t that just figure. You are going to be drowning in minerals. How frustrating that they finally order it right after you ordered the other ones. My goats go through them so slowly. But if I ever finish this huge bag, I’ve decided to try the buffet system as well.


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah that sounds like a wonderful con to make sure someone purchases your animals no matter if they are happy with your stock or not. That would be a hard pass for me too. But I also don’t like the idea of a deposit before a kid is born. I want to be sure I’m going to like the animal, for any reason, and I want my buyers to be happy with what they have too. But at least if the breeder says it’s refundable that’s less of a put off. 
I also have a pet peeve about a breeder. Instead of getting into the whole deal I’ll just post her lies and issues:
1. When posting a animal for sale, use a recent picture! Especially when that buyer can’t see them in person. Yes the genetics are there no matter if the animal is a bag of bones or in good condition but it’s up to the buyer if they are willing to invest more money in feed to get them in condition or the meds and wormer.
2. Don’t lie about your management. Yes by saying they are 100% pasture only that gives a excuses for your rough thin goats, but if your going to stick with that story maybe make sure you don’t post pictures of protein tubs in the field, your need grain feeders, or the stack of hay you were able to buy with the kids you sold. Just a idea…
3. Now it is great you are honest about the does for sale with teats that drag on the ground, don’t produce milk, bottle teats that a kid can’t nurse off of, but by posting those animals not just for sale but for a arm and a leg that to me says “yep this is a standard of my herd I’m ok with”. Culling is such a wonderful tool. 
4. Don’t claim on your FB page that you are CL free, that every abscess you have had has been tested and come back negative and then turn around and in a goat group talk about how you butchered a goat with a abscess and it was tested positive and the meat was still good. I mean I get it, it’s hard keeping lies straight. I had a hard time As a teenager with a very strict mother keeping them straight, that’s why I learned just don’t do it! 
I swear there are some wonderful breeders in this world. So honest and helpful and just down right wonderful people and then there’s the other. I can’t help but feel sorry for the new people that get into goats and have no clue about so many things and the other breeders that basically set them up to fail. I just don’t get it. I would rather my buyers succeed and keep being repeat customers then have them fall flat on their face first thing. It’s just something I don’t get.
Rant over lol


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ I agree.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Jessica84 said:


> … I can’t help but feel sorry for the new people that get into goats and have no clue about so many things and the other breeders that basically set them up to fail.


I almost ended up buying from a few breeders like this because I didn’t know any better. Thank goodness I stumbled on to a breeder who was one of the good ones. Even though I purchased my goats in May, I can still text her a goat question and she’s happy to help. I rarely do though. I just annoy all of you with my questions instead. Lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

[email protected]! I agree 100%. I dont mind paying for a really great goat that is healthy. But Dont lie to me. I have the pedigree, but you lied about her health! And you know better! ( Not from anyone on TGS, A high price Show/Sale) I have bought from TGS people only by pictures and They are Fantastic goats. But dont charge for your Lies. I agree every deposit should be refunded if that goat Is Not what you asked for. Nobody knows whats going to be born.


----------



## Jessica84

Well fizzygoat we don’t think you are annoying at all so you just keep coming on here lol 
Moers I know you got burned too  it really stinks and sure makes you step back and really question everyone. And that stinks


----------



## Jessica84

New one! Thought I might be out of them huh? Lol 
People who don’t slow down when there are cars with hazard lights on. I mean do people not know what those lights mean any more? And when there are not 1 or 2 or even 3 but 4 cars with them on AND the cars in the other lane are at a stand still that just might mean something is really up and you should take that slowing down part serious.
Someone had ran threw out fence and never reported it, so one of the cows had found the hole and got out. We raced over to put her back in, I cut the wire and just stepped back to get the cow in when I hear screeching tires and a huge crash, I turn right in time to see my dads truck flying at me. My dad was still in the truck and he has that AVM in his head so any hits to the head is a NO NO. I run over and check my dad, he’s fine but the guy gets out and starts screaming at me! I’m like buddy how do you not see a bunch of flashing lights?


----------



## happybleats

Goodness..glad your dad is ok. Man. That is scary.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Jessica84 said:


> New one! Thought I might be out of them huh? Lol
> People who don’t slow down when there are cars with hazard lights on. I mean do people not know what those lights mean any more? And when there are not 1 or 2 or even 3 but 4 cars with them on AND the cars in the other lane are at a stand still that just might mean something is really up and you should take that slowing down part serious.
> Someone had ran threw out fence and never reported it, so one of the cows had found the hole and got out. We raced over to put her back in, I cut the wire and just stepped back to get the cow in when I hear screeching tires and a huge crash, I turn right in time to see my dads truck flying at me. My dad was still in the truck and he has that AVM in his head so any hits to the head is a NO NO. I run over and check my dad, he’s fine but the guy gets out and starts screaming at me! I’m like buddy how do you not see a bunch of flashing lights?


Oh my gosh!  That is so scary! Is you dad ok? That’s not right for the guy to be mad at you, or your dad. It was his fault if he hit the truck. I can’t believe he didn’t slow down. Another good reason I almost don’t want to learn how to drive.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad your dad is ok. What a jerk.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Gosh that's scary. I'm glad your dad is okay. What a jerk


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! Ugh people are just plain stupid sometimes! 
Im glad your dad’s alright but there’s no excuse for the other guys behavior. I hope you got the police involved because if your dad starts hurting in a day or so after the adrenalines worn off you’ll need to get with his insurance to cover it.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. That’s insanity. I hope you gave that idiot the dressing down he deserved. Though you were probably too in shock at all that just happened and relived your dad was okay.


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> New one! Thought I might be out of them huh? Lol
> People who don’t slow down when there are cars with hazard lights on. I mean do people not know what those lights mean any more? And when there are not 1 or 2 or even 3 but 4 cars with them on AND the cars in the other lane are at a stand still that just might mean something is really up and you should take that slowing down part serious.
> Someone had ran threw out fence and never reported it, so one of the cows had found the hole and got out. We raced over to put her back in, I cut the wire and just stepped back to get the cow in when I hear screeching tires and a huge crash, I turn right in time to see my dads truck flying at me. My dad was still in the truck and he has that AVM in his head so any hits to the head is a NO NO. I run over and check my dad, he’s fine but the guy gets out and starts screaming at me! I’m like buddy how do you not see a bunch of flashing lights?


Glad you all are ok. I completely understand how distracted people can cause so many problems. Awhile back I had a dear friend call me scared to death. Literally her back wheel came off the truck and passed her on the main roads heading towards the interstate. I was lucky enough to be off work and called my dad knowing it would be a two person job. We couldn't find the wheel but our her spare on. She was able to get off on the side of the road but no one was slowing down. My dad was risking his life because my husband was at work. My friends dad loved out of state so we were all she had for help. I had my bright orange trail riding shirt on (antihunter shirt) and stood farther back with my dad's dually and flashers on. No one slowed down. I started flagging people to shift lanes (some must of thought I was a tdot person with the bright orange) and some moved over a lane. Finally a police car came by and saw what was happening and chased down a uhaul rental truck that about hit us.

My cousins husband was a volunteer fire fighter and he actually got hit trying to flag traffic. So we are big on people slowing down.


----------



## Tanya

USA is not the only country where this happens. Here in SA its just as bad. Its so bad that 90% of the time no one even realises there was an accident.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> USA is not the only country where this happens. Here in SA its just as bad. Its so bad that 90% of the time no one even realises there was an accident.


Oh Tanya that's bad if they don't even realize it. Oh p.s. did Chevani see the new videos?


----------



## Jessica84

Fizzygoat have you ever seen those funny memes where it’s like “I’m sorry for what I said when we were parting cows” or “you think your words hurt me? I work cattle with my dad”? There really is a reason for those because tempers flare and bad works flow. I just so happen to be one of those people lol so yes I had a lot to say to him right back. Crap happens and he screwed up but to start yelling at me? Nope. 
People I think just stay in their little bubble when driving and just don’t pay attention or get the real danger involved. I can’t say ive never screwed up when driving before, I have and those screw up really stuck with me. 
We were talking to the highway patrol after we gave our statements and he said when his lights are on there seems to be two different types of people. The ones that slow way down to look and see what’s going on or the ones that pretend I’m not even there. I told him I slow WAY down, Not because I’m looking but because anything could happen. You could fall down and end up in the road. A kid could jump out and run into the road. You just don’t know and I would rather not kill someone. 
KY Goat Girl my daughter says the same thing. I would like to say it’s really not that bad but it can be. The only advise I can give is know not a single person on the road is looking out for you. Just take it as they are all out to kill you and drive in a way you can save yourself. Don’t speed or tailgate, give yourself room to avoid morons and don’t drive with tunnel vision. 
The cops were great though. While my dad was giving his statement the other cop asked if anyone was in the car, I said yes my dad. She said oh he seems fine. I told her yes but could you keep a eye on him as he’s giving his statement, if he slurs his words or anything stroke like there’s something wrong. Ugh I can’t wait until they fix that, I swear it’s like a bomb in his head and I feel like I’m a mother hen keeping watch over him. Boy have the tables turned from when I was a kid lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> Fizzygoat have you ever seen those funny memes where it’s like “I’m sorry for what I said when we were parting cows” or “you think your words hurt me? I work cattle with my dad”? There really is a reason for those because tempers flare and bad works flow. I just so happen to be one of those people lol so yes I had a lot to say to him right back. Crap happens and he screwed up but to start yelling at me? Nope.
> People I think just stay in their little bubble when driving and just don’t pay attention or get the real danger involved. I can’t say ive never screwed up when driving before, I have and those screw up really stuck with me.
> We were talking to the highway patrol after we gave our statements and he said when his lights are on there seems to be two different types of people. The ones that slow way down to look and see what’s going on or the ones that pretend I’m not even there. I told him I slow WAY down, Not because I’m looking but because anything could happen. You could fall down and end up in the road. A kid could jump out and run into the road. You just don’t know and I would rather not kill someone.
> KY Goat Girl my daughter says the same thing. I would like to say it’s really not that bad but it can be. The only advise I can give is know not a single person on the road is looking out for you. Just take it as they are all out to kill you and drive in a way you can save yourself. Don’t speed or tailgate, give yourself room to avoid morons and don’t drive with tunnel vision.
> The cops were great though. While my dad was giving his statement the other cop asked if anyone was in the car, I said yes my dad. She said oh he seems fine. I told her yes but could you keep a eye on him as he’s giving his statement, if he slurs his words or anything stroke like there’s something wrong. Ugh I can’t wait until they fix that, I swear it’s like a bomb in his head and I feel like I’m a mother hen keeping watch over him. Boy have the tables turned from when I was a kid lol


I have to mother hen my dad and husband most the times these days. Pretty sure the hubby will have early dementia. When he is working on cars he can't find his tools he just had in his hand etc. Then he gets upset looking for that darn 10 mm socket that is on the ratchet in his hand (this actually happens very often to the point I got back up 10 mm to smooth things over lol) Dad can't lift or shouldn't do certain things any more so I commonly walk up to his place to find him doing things he shouldn't and just start helping. It's priceless when the 3 of us get together working on things. Wished I had kids to take care of me when I get older lol. 

Everyone stay safe out there!


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Oh Tanya that's bad if they don't even realize it. Oh p.s. did Chevani see the new videos?


We are going to look tomorrow.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> We are going to look tomorrow.


I will try to get more up this week too


----------



## Jessica84

DDFN said:


> I have to mother hen my dad and husband most the times these days. Pretty sure the hubby will have early dementia. When he is working on cars he can't find his tools he just had in his hand etc. Then he gets upset looking for that darn 10 mm socket that is on the ratchet in his hand (this actually happens very often to the point I got back up 10 mm to smooth things over lol) Dad can't lift or shouldn't do certain things any more so I commonly walk up to his place to find him doing things he shouldn't and just start helping. It's priceless when the 3 of us get together working on things. Wished I had kids to take care of me when I get older lol.
> 
> Everyone stay safe out there!


I would laugh BUT I’m the one looking for my phone with it in my hand lol 
No no you need a adopted kid, I have 2, when you get older I’ll share one with you lol my daughter claims she’s never leaving and my son plans on going to Florida, which I took as a huge insult! I’m in California so I asked him ohhhh your going as far away from me as you can huh? Lol but there’s a collage out there he wants to go to. But either kid, you’ll get some good sunshine lol


----------



## DDFN

Jessica84 said:


> I would laugh BUT I’m the one looking for my phone with it in my hand lol
> No no you need a adopted kid, I have 2, when you get older I’ll share one with you lol my daughter claims she’s never leaving and my son plans on going to Florida, which I took as a huge insult! I’m in California so I asked him ohhhh your going as far away from me as you can huh? Lol but there’s a collage out there he wants to go to. But either kid, you’ll get some good sunshine lol


Well I tried to talk my husband into adopting a child but he wouldn't agree to it. Now loaner kids he may allow because he knows they can be sent back lol. I keep telling him when we get old no one will take care of us. I think he is hoping one of my cousins many kids will take up the task lol. 

Lol my husband is originally from Florida maybe he can time share the son when we get older hahaha. He is from a small town in Northern Florida, currently still have some of his family down there lol.


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pet peeve. When classic movies are vamped up and it loses its original charm. Fiela se kind was first done in 1998. A block buster and ahead of its time. Remade in 2019 and died a painful death. A movie that improved was Petes dragon. The original has no appeal. But why kill a classic?. Aaaarrrrggghhhh. Just imagine redoing bed nobbs and broom sticks. It will be poor without Angela Lansburry... it was tried with mary poppins... the sequal was a let down. Even Nanny McFee was sad....


----------



## Boers4ever

Here’s another pet peeve: when you watch a movie and think that it’s awesome and easily in your top ten movies, then it says at the end of the movie “based on the book by….” So you go back and read the book, only to find out that it is way better then the movie, and the movie was quite a poor adaptation. Now you can never watch the movie again without cringing at the cheesy parts that they added, and constantly thinking “that wasn’t in the book” while watching it. 
Ok rant over lol.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Here is a pet peeve. When classic movies are vamped up and it loses its original charm. Fiela se kind was first done in 1998. A block buster and ahead of its time. Remade in 2019 and died a painful death. A movie that improved was Petes dragon. The original has no appeal. But why kill a classic?. Aaaarrrrggghhhh. Just imagine redoing bed nobbs and broom sticks. It will be poor without Angela Lansburry... it was tried with mary poppins... the sequal was a let down. Even Nanny McFee was sad....


I know what you mean. Even when they redid the dukes of hazard into a new movie it lost the good old boys and turned into a nasty modern day with inappropriate intentions in my opinion.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Jessica84 I’m the same way. If the guy had gotten out and was concerned and apologetic, that’s one thing. But yelling at you. Nope. Not going to let that happen. And my kids’ favorite one of those memes is, “You think you can hurt my feelings? I held the flashlight for my dad.”

My son was rear ended by a guy in a pickup truck at a red light. Hit him so hard it slammed his car into the car in front of him. Actually my son was a teen and driving my car of course. Anyway the guy jumped out and started yelling at my son while my son was trying to see if the lady in front of them was okay because he noticed children’s car seats in the vehicle. My son didn’t inherit my attitude but he does have a backbone so he very sternly told the guy to cool it and go back to his vehicle until he could control himself or until the cops got there. The guy immediately apologized and went back to his truck. I don’t know what people are thinking sometimes.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> Here’s another pet peeve: when you watch a movie and think that it’s awesome and easily in your top ten movies, then it says at the end of the movie “based on the book by….” So you go back and read the book, only to find out that it is way better then the movie, and the movie was quite a poor adaptation. Now you can never watch the movie again without cringing at the cheesy parts that they added, and constantly thinking “that wasn’t in the book” while watching it.
> Ok rant over lol.


Yeeeessssssss! I feel ya there! I’m an avid reader and so many movies are such poor adaptions so sometimes when I read a book I LOVE, I decide against watching the movie until my brother (much more of an avid reader than me) tells me if the movie is worth watching or not.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Just ran across this ad on CL. Everything about it made me cringe and feel horrible for those poor goats. Just look at those hooves!! I don't even want to know what their other goats look like. Ugg, why do people even own goats if they can't, don't, and won't CARE for them. That just makes me SO mad (and sad).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That is so sad. Hopefuly someone who will take better care of them, will purchase them!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Just ran across this ad on CL. Everything about it made me cringe and feel horrible for those poor goats. Just look at those hooves!! I don't even want to know what their other goats look like. Ugg, why do people even own goats if they can't, don't, and won't CARE for them. That just makes me SO mad (and sad).


Ugh I hate those ads! It makes me want to rescue all of them!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I really hate those kinds of ads. I'm glad that they don't pop up around me or I'd be so tempted to take them all in. There are a lot of goat people in my area but on average people seem to take good care of their goats.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Just ran across this ad on CL Everything about it made me cringe and feel horrible for those poor goats. Just look at those hooves!! I don't even want to know what their other goats look like. Ugg, why do people even own goats if they can't, don't, and won't CARE for them. That just makes me SO mad (and sad).


That is so sad. Not only do their hooves look bad but their living conditions are horrible! If I had the money I would just buy them and do their hooves, worming, etc. and then maybe think about reselling them if I couldn’t keep them. Some people really don’t care.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s awful!!!! How can people be so uncaring and frankly selfish?!


----------



## Jessica84

I took the link down. We can not attack people directly like that even if it’s not in this group. 
-Admin-


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jessica84 said:


> I took the link down. We can not attack people directly like that even if it’s not in this group.
> -Admin-


You're completely right. It was wrong of me to post that link and vent about them directly, thank you for taking the link down. I really appreciate everything the wonderful administrators and moderators do to keep TGS friendly.


----------



## Jessica84

No problem! And thank you for understanding!!! 
But we can defiantly agree horrible living conditions is a huge pet peeve and a justified one to have!


----------



## toth boer goats

It is horrible to see on ads, but lucky they are trying to sell them.
Hopefully someone will treat them better and give them the care they need.

Yes, Jessica is correct, we must not criticize others, because we do not know the whole situation behind them. 
It may not be as it seems and sometimes, we don’t know what is actually going on in that situation or others.
But too it may be what it seems.
Maybe someone was injured or passed away or just simply getting too old to care for them. 

Or it is true with neglect. 

I know hooves can grow super quick and I for one, had to let them go a little
longer than I wanted to, because of injury. 

I didn’t see the ad, so I don’t know just how bad they were but can assume they looked bad.

Look at it this way, at least they are trying to find them another home,
hopefully for the better.


----------



## Goats Rock

I found out (having never had a doe with CAE) that, goats with CAE can get really bad hoof growth- unless they are trimmed almost weekly, they 
quickly become twisted and overgrown. A person I know had a group of does that were cae+ only a few swollen knees, but the feet were horrible-
the vet claims that they were foundered. That may be- but, the hooves were also from CAE- anyone else ever hear of this? The feet almost looked like
crab claws- and, towards the end of the does' life- the feet were hard, twisted.


----------



## Jessica84

I haven’t heard that but makes sense that it would! They have arthritis, even if they don’t have swollen knees or even walk like they are crippled. It could be enough that maybe they don’t walk as much as they should or even walk different or dig as much when they go to lay down.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Jessica84

#5,257 lol
I went ahead and Ultrasounded the rest of my does who were possibly bred late. There was 3 I was REALLY hoping were open and I could get rid of them! The two alpines that drive me nuts and this crazy little doeling. But noooooo they had to go and be bred. Then I have a nice fat doe that I was hoping I didn’t have to sell. She did breed last year but open this year. I can’t keep freeloaders this year and I put my foot down so she’s gotta go
#5258 anything that is not what I consider 100% I don’t sell privately, they go to the sale. Not settling, even though they kidded before, is not 100% in my book. I do NOT want to sell anyone a possible issue. Anyways sale day is tomorrow. So I’m feeding and plan on hooking up the trailer to sell the 2 open does, Bootsie who rejected her kid and a wether I don’t know why I still have lol but when I’m feeding my pet cows I see this







so I’m either going to be up all night checking her for her to have her calf in the morning or she is going to have her calf tonight. Either way I’ll either be too busy or too tired to get rid of these dang goats tomorrow, especially since I think I’m getting a cold 
BUT on a few good notes: I won’t have to buy milk for the bottle kids soon and a shout out to Amazon sellers for not keeping track of what states don’t allow things and sending me some Today! I have a doe with mastitis and milking and vitamin C is just not cutting it. I held my breath while I took a chance ordering it and it will be here in the morning! Yay!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You will have to post pics of the calf! 
Hope your doe with mastitis gets better!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh you betcha I’m going to lol its right on the line of being a Jersey X angus or a full Jersey. She did this to me last year too lol. I bought her exposed to a Jersey and at the time I didn’t have my Jersey bull so it was a toss up if it was a Jersey or cross. I was so excited when I saw FAWK colored legs! But the calf bloated and died so I’ve been sick to my stomach over that  
This was my little guy that was born a few days ago. I’m not sure but I think it’s out of the Jersey and not a full angus


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww, I’m sorry to hear he bloated. It’s hard to tell if he’s a jersey cross because he’s so small. 








This was my Jersey/angus x steer. 








This was his mom. I’m guessing she was also a cross because she always showed bones like a dairy cow. She was bred to a purebred angus bull and threw a calf that looked more Jersey than she did. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

I wonder if they have a little Holstein in them. That might be where the boney is coming from. I’ll have to see if I can find a picture of my Holstein X angus. 
Im pretty sure he’s Jersey. He has the tiniest little ears and that brown tint to him. I keep looking for that dish face but it took a bit for my Jersey X angus to really show that dish face. Now we don’t even need to look at their numbers to see if it’s them we just look at the face lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I was able to do the same thing in a herd of 20 black cows. (Actually 2 were red and one was a baldy) to everybody else they were just black cows. They all had names and I could tell who was who even when they were all grazing all the way across the pasture.  I honestly took all the ear tags out because I didn’t need them and they seemed an eyesore to me. I would only use the fly tags during the summer, take them out in the winter, then use the same holes again the next summer.


----------



## alwaystj9

I worked at a dairy for 3 years milking 250+ cows and one day I saw an ear and part of a forelock through the doorway and knew eactly which cow it was. I realized that I knew these cows way too well and it was time to move on. left that job a month later...


----------



## FizzyGoats

A few months ago we butchered our steer, an angus/holstein cross. The meat has been amazing. I don’t know if my brother (who did all the work of raising it with occasional weekend help from us) did something special or if this steer was just extra tasty, but I haven’t had beef this yummy in a long time. 

I have a silly, petty pet peeve. I rarely post on FB but do on occasion. Every time I post a pic of my LGD with my goats, I have at least a few snotty comments that my dog isn’t an LGD from people who know just enough about them to delude themselves into thinking they are experts. My guy is a big white dog but doesn’t look like the typical big white LGD (usually Great Pyrenees or Maremma or crosses with these and other popular LGD breeds like Anatolians). He is part Pyr and part Komondor Sheepdog, which is absolutely an LGD breed. And the comments are never nicely worded. It’s more like, “You need to learn about LGDs. You’re asking for trouble having that dog with them. That’s not an LGD.” Yes it freaking is! _You_ need to learn about LGDs!!! Gah sorry, I never answer like that on FB but I want to. Just had to get it out of my system. Rant over.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FB haters just wish they had a LGD as promising as Mr. Archer is proving himself to be.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hahaha. That’s what I’ll tell myself from now on when I read those. Thanks.


----------



## happybleats

Those who know little, bark louder. Just scroll past them (maybe click the laugh emoji lol) they show their own ignorance without help.


----------



## DDFN

Oh I "love" it when people try to tell you to bring in your LGD during the cold. Yeah no mine would be so unhappy away from their goats. 

So many people do not understand what LGD are and share their "knowledge" with us.

Hang in there!


----------



## Jessica84

We have roughly 200 pair and I don’t see all of them every day. But there are others that I can look at and know exactly who they are, just not all of them lol but we got a Hereford bull so I’m excited for a little change. Although the neighbors bull helped with that a bit and we have a good handful of white calf’s in a sea of black lol 
Here’s the little guy that I believe is half Jersey. I’m 99% that’s what he is. And no calf last night. So I guess that’s a pet peeve as well. Ruined my plans and up all night for nothing lol I’m looking out the window right now watching her stand there chewing her cud
Fizzygoat I haven’t had Holstein before, well unless it was some meat I bought at the store but no idea for sure what it was lol but I hear a lot of people love the meat! The first few times I heard it I was thinking nahhh your nuts! It’s lean and can’t have good marbling, but enough people have said that is their favorite I believe it’s probably good meat. 
I did have Jersey meat one time. Gosh I was I think 10 or so and we bought the steer to butcher. I think it was for sale cheap enough dad figured it was better to buy then butcher one of ours which was worth more. But I remember I had broken my arm, my mom took me to get the cast off and we went back home and there was a skinned out yellow carcass. I had a very hard time getting over the yellow fat to even remember if it was any good or not lol 
Forget those FB people! There are so many know it’s all’s and it drives me nuts! I get the same crap and usually if they are “friends” they are no longer. What I post is what I want to share. I’m not looking for advise or a debate. If you don’t agree move on. I’ve really gotten to the point I don’t share much other then funny pictures but of course there’s still those ones out there


----------



## FizzyGoats

happybleats said:


> Those who know little, bark louder. Just scroll past them (maybe click the laugh emoji lol) they show their own ignorance without help.


Ohhh, that’s good. I might do that. Usually I completely ignore them. Sometimes I’ll reply with a simple, “He’s Komondor.” And let them Google it. 



DDFN said:


> Oh I "love" it when people try to tell you to bring in your LGD during the cold. Yeah no mine would be so unhappy away from their goats.
> 
> So many people do not understand what LGD are and share their "knowledge" with us.
> 
> Hang in there!


Yes, the ‘bring your pets inside’ people can get a bit out of hand. I do bring my pets inside. He’s a working dog that would be miserable inside and would constantly be trying to get back to his goats.



Jessica84 said:


> …And no calf last night. So I guess that’s a pet peeve as well. Ruined my plans and up all night for nothing lol I’m looking out the window right now watching her stand there chewing her cud
> 
> Fizzygoat I haven’t had Holstein before, well unless it was some meat I bought at the store but no idea for sure what it was lol but I hear a lot of people love the meat! The first few times I heard it I was thinking nahhh your nuts! It’s lean and can’t have good marbling, but enough people have said that is their favorite I believe it’s probably good meat.
> …
> Forget those FB people! There are so many know it’s all’s and it drives me nuts! I get the same crap and usually if they are “friends” they are no longer. What I post is what I want to share. I’m not looking for advise or a debate. If you don’t agree move on. I’ve really gotten to the point I don’t share much other then funny pictures but of course there’s still those ones out there


Aw, sorry there’s no calf yet. She tricked you. 
When I saw our steer and what it was, I was bummed. I thought we drew the short straw because my brothers had picked theirs already and theirs weren’t mixed with Holstein. But that angus/Holstein mix (admittedly more angus) made some delicious meat! 

FB is getting so tiring. That’s why I don’t post much. And when I do just want to share a little funny or neat pic or story, there’s always somebody wanting to tell me what terrible crime I’m committing. I don’t know goats well enough to defend my stance and it would be pointless to argue anyway (that’s why I come here for advice), but I was born and raised with LGDs, so it’s harder to bite my tongue. I do, but it is harder.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Ohhh, that’s good. I might do that. Usually I completely ignore them. Sometimes I’ll reply with a simple, “He’s Komondor.” And let them Google it.
> 
> 
> Yes, the ‘bring your pets inside’ people can get a bit out of hand. I do bring my pets inside. He’s a working dog that would be miserable inside and would constantly be trying to get back to his goats.
> 
> 
> Aw, sorry there’s no calf yet. She tricked you.
> When I saw our steer and what it was, I was bummed. I thought we drew the short straw because my brothers had picked theirs already and theirs weren’t mixed with Holstein. But that angus/Holstein mix (admittedly more angus) made some delicious meat!
> 
> FB is getting so tiring. That’s why I don’t post much. And when I do just want to share a little funny or neat pic or story, there’s always somebody wanting to tell me what terrible crime I’m committing. I don’t know goats well enough to defend my stance and it would be pointless to argue anyway (that’s why I come here for advice), but I was born and raised with LGDs, so it’s harder to bite my tongue. I do, but it is harder.


Waiting for the day my husband let's me bring my full size American saddlebreds into the house on cold days lol. So maybe those bring them in people will open their homes to my big critters lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pet peeve. 
When you get all bundled up with 3 layers to go take care of the animals and then have to go to the bathroom. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Jessica84

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pet peeve.
> When you get all bundled up with 3 layers to go take care of the animals and then have to go to the bathroom. 🤦‍♀️


 I laugh because I’ve been there many times!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Or when you are all layered up, drudgeing in the knee.deep snow, wind almost blowing you over. Yo uve got 1/2 the animals fed and you are watering the next to.last bunch.....and you really , really, really all of a sudden....gotta go😯😮😬


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve been there just, minus the snow.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pet peeve.
> When you get all bundled up with 3 layers to go take care of the animals and then have to go to the bathroom. 🤦‍♀️


That's what I call being the kid on a Christmas story! Been there and done that. As I have gotten older I always go even if I don't need to before suiting up in cold weather.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ir when you are all layered up, drydgeing in the knee.deep snow, wind almost blowing you over. Ypuve gpt 1/2 the animals fed and you are watering the next to.last bunch.....and you really , really, really all of a sudden....gotta go😯😮😬


It's the watering that gets you every time! When you do the "dance" trying to get done before it's too late lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> That's what I call being the kid on a Christmas story! Been there and done that. As I have gotten older I always go even if I don't need to before suiting up in cold weather.


You’d think I’d have learned that by now.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> You’d think I’d have learned that by now.


Lol you will when you get older too lol then we will get forgetful again so there is a short window of opportunity lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> Lol you will when you get older too lol then we will get forgetful again so there is a short window of opportunity lol


🤣


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pet peeve.
> When you get all bundled up with 3 layers to go take care of the animals and then have to go to the bathroom. 🤦‍♀️


Ugg! Even reading that made me cringe.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I cringe when it happens!


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> 🤣


Fizzy you know one day we will get to that point. We will have to have a bulletin board next to the door with our cold weather checklist for what to do when going to the barn.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes but we probably won’t read, “use restroom first” until after we’re bundled up and ready to go. Lol.


----------



## DDFN

True. So true. Plus who is going to help us find our lost glasses to be able to read the list. 

Maybe we can pin a note on our overalls saying potty break first?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That might work! 🤣


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> That might work! 🤣


It might. If it doesn't out next plan is to have all you younger spotters guide us over voice calls, but then it may take us 30 minutes to figure out where the voice is coming from lol 

Pet peeve. Answering text messages when sent lol. So my husband will never answer my texts. I texted 2 times asking a question. Trying to help out another family member with there question. My husband never responded to me, so I send the same text and said I am asking for my uncle. He answered immediately. I think my husband's broken anyone have a hubby repair kit available?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> It might. If it doesn't out next plan is to have all you younger spotters guide us over voice calls, but then it may take us 30 minutes to figure out where the voice is coming from lol


Haha! A picture of us “younger spotters” trying to voice call and remind y’all of everything you need to do and get just flashed through my mind! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> Pet peeve. Answering text messages when sent lol. So my husband will never answer my texts. I texted 2 times asking a question. Trying to help out another family member with there question. My husband never responded to me, so I send the same text and said I am asking for my uncle. He answered immediately. I think my husband's broken anyone have a hubby repair kit available?


Oh gosh, no but my husband would empathize with you. We’re sort of opposite. I sometimes take while to answer. But if he resends and says it for someone else, I’ll answer right away because now I’ve realized he needs the answer ASAP. I usually figure a text can wait. I also don’t answer phone calls most the time.




Pet peeve for me, after a hard day’s work of putting up frozen fence in half frozen ground, I go inside and turn the faucet on to get some water. Nothing happens. Long story short. Our well pump is out. 

We can fix a lot of things but have never had to do anything like this. We call a professional, the only plumber in our area, and he’s taking time off until end of month. 

My husband does a late night run, getting there just before the stores close, to buy what we think we need after some crash courses on YouTube. He goes to buy water and it’s all gone because of the recent ice storms. All he can find is the expensive big jugs that are meant to go on a water cooler. So he grabs those. Animals have to drink something. 

Today we get to figure out how to actually do this. We have no idea on our well depth. There was no record of it anywhere when we bought the place. So we are just blindly charging forward. We already figured out we bought the wrong pressure switch, so he’s doing the hour and ten minute round trip now to swap that out. We’ll take turns today, as I’m sure that’ll happen a few times. I’m going to build a temp fence around the well house to keep dogs, goats, and chickens out while we work. Our main hope is we don’t mess anything up. And that we end up with water again by end of day. We’d love to once again flush the toilet and fill water buckets as we please. Wish us luck!


----------



## Goatastic43

Ugg that’s a bummer. I hope you can fix it!


----------



## Rancho Draco

That sounds like a mess! I hope it all comes together smoothly for you.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Haha! A picture of us “younger spotters” trying to voice call and remind y’all of everything you need to do and get just flashed through my mind! 🤣🤣🤣


Well let's hope it doesn't come to it. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Phew, we lucked out. We took out the old pressure switch and wired in a new one and that worked. We’ll still keep the pump we bought because we’re betting the one down in there somewhere is 30+ years old, so we’ll replace it this summer. 

I’ve never been so happy to fill a water bucket or flush a toilet. Lol. It’s the little things.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, no but my husband would empathize with you. We’re sort of opposite. I sometimes take while to answer. But if he resends and says it for someone else, I’ll answer right away because now I’ve realized he needs the answer ASAP. I usually figure a text can wait. I also don’t answer phone calls most the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet peeve for me, after a hard day’s work of putting up frozen fence in half frozen ground, I go inside and turn the faucet on to get some water. Nothing happens. Long story short. Our well pump is out.
> 
> We can fix a lot of things but have never had to do anything like this. We call a professional, the only plumber in our area, and he’s taking time off until end of month.
> 
> My husband does a late night run, getting there just before the stores close, to buy what we think we need after some crash courses on YouTube. He goes to buy water and it’s all gone because of the recent ice storms. All he can find is the expensive big jugs that are meant to go on a water cooler. So he grabs those. Animals have to drink something.
> 
> Today we get to figure out how to actually do this. We have no idea on our well depth. There was no record of it anywhere when we bought the place. So we are just blindly charging forward. We already figured out we bought the wrong pressure switch, so he’s doing the hour and ten minute round trip now to swap that out. We’ll take turns today, as I’m sure that’ll happen a few times. I’m going to build a temp fence around the well house to keep dogs, goats, and chickens out while we work. Our main hope is we don’t mess anything up. And that we end up with water again by end of day. We’d love to once again flush the toilet and fill water buckets as we please. Wish us luck!


Well even when I call my husband he doesn't normally answer the phone. Plus he is so soft spoken most the times I can't even hear him, which is why I text most the time. Everyone asks me why I married him when half the time I can't hear him. I joking said I would never have to hear him complain lol. Many years ago an older truck I was driving at the time had an electrical short in it while driving on the interstate. I managed to get it off to the side without getting hit. Miracle in the first place. Next ok I couldn't locate the short to fix it and tried calling the husband. Crickets, nothing, tried texting, nothing. Ok called my dad. Dad answered and came to the rescue. Later that evening husband asked what was up earlier that I needed him so bad that morning. Nevermind I got it! He then gets to the barn to see the truck on the trailer. Oh you needed help? Yes that's why I added SOS in the message. Lol I think I need to carry husband treats or something for a reward. Lol

I am sorry that happened with your well pump. I would of offered the husband's help but pretty sure I would still be waiting for him to answer me lol. I have never had to work on the well pump but he had to work on his papaws place and seemed to know what he was doing. Hope you all got it resolved. It's no fun when water goes out. I am lucky we have 2 wells and even have county water too. Back ups for back ups.


----------



## Tanya

Oh the refusal to answer text or call is a world wide habbit. But let another pers (preferably a woman) text or phone for help its a cant jump high or far enough situation. So at one time I started asking help from single men and that put an end to that very quickly. Priorities...


----------



## FizzyGoats

If I get two texts back to back or a text then a call, I’ll answer. I usually have to dig out my phone from some secure pocket as I’m working, so I don’t even know who I’m ignoring. If I have my phone handy, I’ll answer a text right away, especially if my husband or kids need something. Other people may have to wait.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> Oh the refusal to answer text or call is a world wide habbit. But let another pers (preferably a woman) text or phone for help its a cant jump high or far enough situation. So at one time I started asking help from single men and that put an end to that very quickly. Priorities...


Lol well I had to shop at the feed store by myself not long after recovering from back surgery and he wouldn't meet me there after work. So I told him I was going to pick up the first guy I found to help me load it. Lol I did and he has gone to that feed store everytime since then lol. I told him I had options lol. I since change feed stores to a small mom and pops store and they have younger workers there that load it without asking now. 

I know sometimes I am a horrible wife. Lol


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> If I get two texts back to back or a text then a call, I’ll answer. I usually have to dig out my phone from some secure pocket as I’m working, so I don’t even know who I’m ignoring. If I have my phone handy, I’ll answer a text right away, especially if my husband or kids need something. Other people may have to wait.


If it's cold weather yes it takes me time to get to my phone under overalls. I learned not to keep it in overall pockets as that's how the last phone when bucket diving.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

If I miss a text or call I feel terrible and call or text back as soon as I see it.


----------



## Tanya

DDFN said:


> Lol well I had to shop at the feed store by myself not long after recovering from back surgery and he wouldn't meet me there after work. So I told him I was going to pick up the first guy I found to help me load it. Lol I did and he has gone to that feed store everytime since then lol. I told him I had options lol. I since change feed stores to a small mom and pops store and they have younger workers there that load it without asking now.
> 
> I know sometimes I am a horrible wife. Lol


I dont think its because we dont care... I tgink it is because there are options... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

DDFN said:


> If it's cold weather yes it takes me time to get to my phone under overalls. I learned not to keep it in overall pockets as that's how the last phone when bucket diving.


I’ve done that from coat pockets. That’s why my phone is usually tucked away in an inside pocket.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I don’t take my phone to the barn when it’s that cold. It’s very cold sensitive anyway. If it’s under 40 degrees my phone battery will go from like 70% to 1% in seconds. 🤦‍♀️ It’s because I dropped it in the snow and didn’t find it for like 15 minutes 2 years ago in Colorado.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I don’t take my phone to the barn when it’s that cold. It’s very cold sensitive anyway. If it’s under 40 degrees my phone battery will go from like 70% to 1% in seconds. 🤦‍♀️ It’s because I dropped it in the snow and didn’t find it for like 15 minutes 2 years ago in Colorado.


I feel like our phones may need to buy stock in rice! That or get a phone case made from rice. Normally in the morning I don't carry mine since the husband is normally near but in the evenings it depends if I am solo or have his help. If alone I always carry the phone.  If he is there I don't. 

It's not a pet peeve but an odd superstition I have. . . Sorry to any of the guys on here but I have to wear a bra to the barn every morning for feeding. Every single time I haven't some freak accident has happened with an animal that required me having to call a vet. Last one was an eye lid laceration. Which is what started this tradition. Any idea how hard it is to suture an eye lid, especially on a broodmare with a rambunctious foal. Lol it's not fun.


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> I don’t take my phone to the barn when it’s that cold. It’s very cold sensitive anyway. If it’s under 40 degrees my phone battery will go from like 70% to 1% in seconds. 🤦‍♀️ It’s because I dropped it in the snow and didn’t find it for like 15 minutes 2 years ago in Colorado.


I have the same problem! My phone is pretty old. iPhone 6 and has seen better days. I’ve even put a different battery in it and everything. I think it’s cold blooded


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I never leave my room without one for just that reason.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I do all my chores alone. I listen to Christian Rock, and enjoy the amazing sunrises, clouds, all the kidds and their antics. It just keeps me closer to God, and remind me to enjoy the moment. Also, if I need to call for help. Its there. And yes, its all cracked. Both front & back. But it still works..lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> I have the same problem! My phone is pretty old. iPhone 6 and has seen better days. I’ve even put a different battery in it and everything. I think it’s cold blooded


Haha! We have almost the same phone! Mine is an iPhone 6s Plus.


----------



## Goats Rock

I don't know if this is a pet peeve or just a normal event in my turmoil ridden life! 
We (my son and I) are trying to get licensed to sell pasturized, bottled goat milk. So, we are looking for a low temp
batch pasturizer that isn't $25,000! And some other stuff. Anyway- we found a really nice walk in cooler- It was inside 
a pizza place- it was a bit small for their operation, so they were selling it. Had a self contained compressor on the outside of it-
no recharching of the freon, etc. Came apart like interlocking blocks- really great! 

I gave them a personal check- when it cleared we were going to pick it up. It cleared and we had that giant snow storm- so- we had
to postpone the trip, an hour away in PA. I had the bill of sale- cancelled check etc. 

He calls today- bad news- he declared bankrupcy and the building is locked. I can't get the cooler- court seized everything! But,
he would send me a check-(cashier or personal on his acct, not the business). I said I would prefer cash and could drive over tomorrow.
(of course he works, it would have to be Thur or Fri) I hope he doesn't pull a fast one....

Since I actually own the cooler- it was being stored in the pizza place (he leased the building, some problem with rent and landlord) shouldn't
I be permitted to retrieve my property? 
Pet peeve- the nonsense I go thru just to better my business!


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> I don't know if this is a pet peeve or just a normal event in my turmoil ridden life!
> We (my son and I) are trying to get licensed to sell pasturized, bottled goat milk. So, we are looking for a low temp
> batch pasturizer that isn't $25,000! And some other stuff. Anyway- we found a really nice walk in cooler- It was inside
> a pizza place- it was a bit small for their operation, so they were selling it. Had a self contained compressor on the outside of it-
> no recharching of the freon, etc. Came apart like interlocking blocks- really great!
> 
> I gave them a personal check- when it cleared we were going to pick it up. It cleared and we had that giant snow storm- so- we had
> to postpone the trip, an hour away in PA. I had the bill of sale- cancelled check etc.
> 
> He calls today- bad news- he declared bankrupcy and the building is locked. I can't get the cooler- court seized everything! But,
> he would send me a check-(cashier or personal on his acct, not the business). I said I would prefer cash and could drive over tomorrow.
> (of course he works, it would have to be Thur or Fri) I hope he doesn't pull a fast one....
> 
> Since I actually own the cooler- it was being stored in the pizza place (he leased the building, some problem with rent and landlord) shouldn't
> I be permitted to retrieve my property?
> Pet peeve- the nonsense I go thru just to better my business!


Yes you should. If not since bankruptcy you should be able to file to get your property or to get paid back. So sorry it happened to you.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Goats Rock, I hope he’s being honest and gives you the money back. Maybe it’s good news he didn’t just let you show up to a locked building and then ghost you? Maybe that leans more toward getting your money returned. But what would be really nice is to get the cooler. I’d ask him if he knows who you should contact to try to gain possession of it. What a pain. Something goes right when you find it, then it all goes sideways.


----------



## Goats Rock

I am not a novice- but, I still have the bad habit of taking people at their word. I have to learn that not all is as it seems, even when someone seems earnest.
Another stupid thing that I did, I ordered a 12,000 watt generator that ran on gas and propane- it was from a site that seemed to have decent reviews- Turns out
it is either a scam, a rip off or they are really slow. I finally contacted Paypal, they are supposed to reissue my credit card the full amount. So much for saving a 
few hundred dollars! (If you want to know the website- pm me- I won't publically lambaste them).
That peeve is towards me! If it sounds too good to be true, it certainly is! (and I should know better!)


----------



## happybleats

DDFN said:


> I told him I had options lol.


My husband wpuld just say. Let the guy know you come with 8 kids lol



Goats Rock said:


> Another stupid thing that I did,


Mybhusband found a great deal on chicken coop and wire yard. So he ordered two yard and one coop . It was an Adorable coop..and the yard was angle iron and sturdy wire. He got them for 300 bucks! I told him..TSC has those yard and they are more like 600 buck..each!! I told him it was a scam. (I'm always suspicious lol). Money was taken and the items never showed. So he called the number. A voice mail said. This is so and so law offices. If you are calling about a chicken coop and yard that you never got...this is the wrong number..someone used our number for their scam" ha that was it. That office had a flood of calls I'm sure lol. Thankfully our bank went to bat for us and a few months later the money was back. Not sure how they did it lol. But glad they did.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am too trusting sometimes too, which is crazy because I am analytical and suspicious by nature, yet somehow people sneak past that and I’ll take someone’s word when I shouldn’t. And I do love a good deal (or my husband would say I’m cheap), so the too-good-to-be-true deals tempt me.


----------



## alwaystj9

For me, I take people at their word but what usually gets me burned is going out on a limb to help someone. I genuinely want other people to succeed and will do all kinds of things to help them but am often harshly reminded to only give what I can afford to lose. To make sure a gift to someone is just that and not to expect a return.
Does that make sense? It's awful heavy thinking for just after supper...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

alwaystj9 said:


> For me, I take people at their word but what usually gets me burned is going out on a limb to help someone. I genuinely want other people to succeed and will do all kinds of things to help them but am often harshly reminded to only give what I can afford to lose. To make sure a gift to someone is just that and not to expect a return.
> Does that make sense? It's awful heavy thinking for just after supper...


I’m the same way. I don’t want to see other people fail and I will be willing to pay what they want for something, usually goats , and then my mom blows my whole plan out of the water when she starts stating facts.


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> My husband wpuld just say. Let the guy know you come with 8 kids lol
> 
> 
> Mybhusband found a great deal on chicken coop and wire yard. So he ordered two yard and one coop . It was an Adorable coop..and the yard was angle iron and sturdy wire. He got them for 300 bucks! I told him..TSC has those yard and they are more like 600 buck..each!! I told him it was a scam. (I'm always suspicious lol). Money was taken and the items never showed. So he called the number. A voice mail said. This is so and so law offices. If you are calling about a chicken coop and yard that you never got...this is the wrong number..someone used our number for their scam" ha that was it. That office had a flood of calls I'm sure lol. Thankfully our bank went to bat for us and a few months later the money was back. Not sure how they did it lol. But glad they did.


Oh I have told him before no one would take him if he left lol but he has never once told me to go. Us being female in nature I sometimes get moody with him ( surely I am not the only one) but we have our reasons right. How many times do I have to patiently find his missing tools while working on a car lol 

I told him he knew in the beginning I came with baggage aka all the animals. 

We still love each other but we both have our strengths, weakness and flaws. It's just being kind to each other and letting some things go in one ear and other the other without reacting.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Pet peeve. 
When I have all my plans for the next few weeks, as in starting to help work on the garden, trim goat hooves, and all kinds of other things since we are going to have amazing weather, then of course I get sick.  Been on the couch all day. I did suck it up to go out the goats in the pasture this morning and then go take them back to the barn tonight. I usually run with them but tonight I let them out and they took off for the barn, never even looked back to see if I was with them. They were only worried about the food that magically appears in the barn when they are in the pasture.


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> I don't know if this is a pet peeve or just a normal event in my turmoil ridden life!
> We (my son and I) are trying to get licensed to sell pasturized, bottled goat milk. So, we are looking for a low temp
> batch pasturizer that isn't $25,000! And some other stuff. Anyway- we found a really nice walk in cooler- It was inside
> a pizza place- it was a bit small for their operation, so they were selling it. Had a self contained compressor on the outside of it-
> no recharching of the freon, etc. Came apart like interlocking blocks- really great!
> 
> I gave them a personal check- when it cleared we were going to pick it up. It cleared and we had that giant snow storm- so- we had
> to postpone the trip, an hour away in PA. I had the bill of sale- cancelled check etc.
> 
> He calls today- bad news- he declared bankrupcy and the building is locked. I can't get the cooler- court seized everything! But,
> he would send me a check-(cashier or personal on his acct, not the business). I said I would prefer cash and could drive over tomorrow.
> (of course he works, it would have to be Thur or Fri) I hope he doesn't pull a fast one....
> 
> Since I actually own the cooler- it was being stored in the pizza place (he leased the building, some problem with rent and landlord) shouldn't
> I be permitted to retrieve my property?
> Pet peeve- the nonsense I go thru just to better my business!


If for any reason he doesn't pay you. File either with his bankruptcy lawyer or with collections in your area for remburisement. Bankruptcy has to go through checks before settling to see who all has claims against the company or person and then the funds are divided between all parties claiming expenses. I only know this because my husband's previous place of employment got sold when the owner retired. The new owners bought as what seemed like a money scam. They ran company into ground and took out major loans etc. Building was still being leased from precious original owner. New owner defaulted on loan and lost company etc. They packed up the building including everything that was leased. My husband showed up to work one day and his desk was packed away. He had been trying to find a new job but our small area was hard for him with his interview skills.

Needless to say it too forever to close bankruptcy but everyone with claims against them finally for settled. Though not in amounts they wanted for the company expenses.


----------



## FizzyGoats

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pet peeve.
> When I have all my plans for the next few weeks, as in starting to help work on the garden, trim goat hooves, and all kinds of other things since we are going to have amazing weather, then of course I get sick.  Been on the couch all day. I did suck it up to go out the goats in the pasture this morning and then go take them back to the barn tonight. I usually run with them but tonight I let them out and they took off for the barn, never even looked back to see if I was with them. They were only worried about the food that magically appears in the barn when they are in the pasture.


That magically appearing food is a big motivator. I’m sure they would have gone back for you eventually. Hahaha. I hope you get feeling better. And that seems to be the way it goes. Nothing either sparks a strange catastrophe or sudden sickness like making plans to get things done.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well the boys were worried about me. They waited on the barn porch… not the girls though! 🤣


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Pet peeve.
> When I have all my plans for the next few weeks, as in starting to help work on the garden, trim goat hooves, and all kinds of other things since we are going to have amazing weather, then of course I get sick.  Been on the couch all day. I did suck it up to go out the goats in the pasture this morning and then go take them back to the barn tonight. I usually run with them but tonight I let them out and they took off for the barn, never even looked back to see if I was with them. They were only worried about the food that magically appears in the barn when they are in the pasture.


Feel better soon!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Get better soon.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ugh, new pet peeve. 
When I’m looking at goats on Craigslist that are Nigerians or Pygmys and either see a HUGE Nubian or Boer buck with them in the picture or the listing says they as possibly bred to a Nubian or Boer buck.  I feel so bad for those goats.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yeah that’s so sad. I don’t understand peoples rational sometimes. I mean, is it me or is it kinda obvious that won’t work. But you never know…maybe it was an accident….


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well, I stay away from those ads because I can’t afford to buy a goat only to lose her or the babies kidding. But I feel really bad for people who are inexperienced and buying a goat for the first time and they get a deal like that and then something bad happens. I know bas things don’t always happen but still…


----------



## Jessica84

Goatastic43 said:


> Yeah that’s so sad. I don’t understand peoples rational sometimes. I mean, is it me or is it kinda obvious that won’t work. But you never know…maybe it was an accident….


Right! Everyone seems to know you can’t breed a small dog and a little dog together so it blows my mind too that they don’t get the whole small and large goat thing too.
I’m sure there are the cases of accidents. That is why as much as I find Nigerian dwarfs so stinking cute I won’t get one. I get the occasional oops having the same breed I don’t want to risk it with minis. If I had unlimited funds and could build solid high fences then I probably would go for it though lol but not having that or a vet for me that would be asking for trouble


----------



## toth boer goats

It is sad for sure.


----------



## Boers4ever

Pet peeve. Other then a goat farmer, I’m also a musician. My parents bought me a floor folk/lever harp for Christmas. Harps are expensive y’all! So this harp comes and it’s completely destroyed. There’s holes in the box and there’s a leg missing, paint scraped off, and overall cannot be played. So we tried to contact the seller, and he ignored us. So we called the credit card company to try to get our money back. They won’t just accept the pictures of the damage, they need a music store to inspect it a write a letter saying if it’s repairable. This thing is heavy and hard to carry! 
So pet peeve: dishonest sellers, of anything.


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s terrible! Just makes your blood boil! I sure hope you can get your money back!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my gosh! I’m so sorry about that! That’s just not right.


----------



## DDFN

Did you get it from Amazon? Sorry it happened but most times Amazon can get your money back. Leave a bad review when it's settled.


----------



## goathiker

A couple Christmases ago I ordered a beautiful handmade knife from an artist in Korea for my husband. I watched the Amazon tracking through customs to the LA sorting center where it promptly disappeared. Turned out there's a huge problem in CA with your overseas packages going missing. 
I let the artist keep the money. It wasn't enough to worry about for me and a years income for him. He did send it after all.


----------



## Boers4ever

DDFN said:


> Did you get it from Amazon? Sorry it happened but most times Amazon can get your money back. Leave a bad review when it's settled.


No we got it from a private seller in Kansas City. After talking with the harp repairman he said that instruments should not be ordered online. You need to see it and play it before you buy. Not making this mistake again!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry that happened.


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve. When you have been on a waiting list for Junaluska apple trees for about 2 years and the guy finally has two available that you have been waiting on. Then he emails back saying he doesn't want to sale any trees this spring! Hello you were supposed to contact me in the fall when they were ready and now I am very sad over the whole situation. I want my apple trees and don't want to wait for another fall that I will probably be forgotten again. 

Any body know of where I can buy some Junaluska apple trees? And or more old apple style trees. My heart is broken and I am getting very bothered by this lack of respect.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Nice.


----------



## Calistar

DDFN said:


> Pet peeve. When you have been on a waiting list for Junaluska apple trees for about 2 years and the guy finally has two available that you have been waiting on. Then he emails back saying he doesn't want to sale any trees this spring! Hello you were supposed to contact me in the fall when they were ready and now I am very sad over the whole situation. I want my apple trees and don't want to wait for another fall that I will probably be forgotten again.
> 
> Any body know of where I can buy some Junaluska apple trees? And or more old apple style trees. My heart is broken and I am getting very bothered by this lack of respect.


Have you checked Etsy? Seems like a weird place to look, but you can find funky plants and trees there sometimes.
I've been waiting for a Ghost Apple tree for a year now, but the nursery I work at got shorted on our shipment so we didn't get that variety this year. Now I have to wait until next year. I consoled myself by buying a bunch of other fruit trees in the meantime though so I guess it's okay 😋 Sorry about your seller though, that is really disappointing ☹


----------



## alwaystj9

I have a new peeve. People who bring their dogs with them to look at goats.
These people pulled in with a wolf hybrid running laps inside their truck with them, they said they wanted to see if it got along with goats!

I saw red. So angry at these people.They couldn't grasp my problem/issues.
I would not let them let it out of the truck, not even leashed.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is ridiculous. Of course that dog is going to attack. Someone who definitely shouldn't own goats.


----------



## DDFN

Calistar said:


> Have you checked Etsy? Seems like a weird place to look, but you can find funky plants and trees there sometimes.
> I've been waiting for a Ghost Apple tree for a year now, but the nursery I work at got shorted on our shipment so we didn't get that variety this year. Now I have to wait until next year. I consoled myself by buying a bunch of other fruit trees in the meantime though so I guess it's okay 😋 Sorry about your seller though, that is really disappointing ☹


Wait I just saw a ghost apple available yesterday searching online. If I find that nursery again I will share with you. It just hurts when you have the previous years confirmation email.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> I have a new peeve. People who bring their dogs with them to look at goats.
> These people pulled in with a wolf hybrid running laps inside their truck with them, they said they wanted to see if it got along with goats!
> 
> I saw red. So angry at these people.They couldn't grasp my problem/issues.
> I would not let them let it out of the truck, not even leashed.


People amaze me. So sorry.


----------



## FizzyGoats

alwaystj9 said:


> I have a new peeve. People who bring their dogs with them to look at goats.
> These people pulled in with a wolf hybrid running laps inside their truck with them, they said they wanted to see if it got along with goats!
> 
> I saw red. So angry at these people.They couldn't grasp my problem/issues.
> I would not let them let it out of the truck, not even leashed.


What is wrong with people? I get being ignorant or naive, but who would bring a dog without asking?!? Especially a wolf hybrid! And yeah, that answer will be no every time. Plus, for someone like me that has a LGD, you’re just setting up for a horrible dog fight. Disaster no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Jessica84

alwaystj9 said:


> I have a new peeve. People who bring their dogs with them to look at goats.
> These people pulled in with a wolf hybrid running laps inside their truck with them, they said they wanted to see if it got along with goats!
> 
> I saw red. So angry at these people.They couldn't grasp my problem/issues.
> I would not let them let it out of the truck, not even leashed.


Thank goodness that has not happened yet! I keep my jerk of a dog with me because I know he will not let anyone mess with me but he does NOT do strange dogs well at all. That would end very badly. My husbands friend learned that when he had his dog with him when he came to pick up a tractor he was going to use. He was super mad and yelled at me over it. I informed him that dog has one job in his life and that is to protect, don’t like it don’t bring your dang dog to his home. I don’t bring my dogs to other peoples places, and if for some reason I had to it wouldn’t get out of the truck


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my gosh! A wolf hybrid? That’s just stupid. Definitely someone who doesn’t need to own goats.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh my gosh! A wolf hybrid? That’s just stupid. Definitely someone who doesn’t need to own goats.


Now I have known some wolf hybrids that have been amazing dogs but the owners knee what they had. I had one friend that has since passed away but she ended up with the hybrid by should we say accident. She took over responsibly for it and knew what to do. Pleasant dog to be around. Others I have met have been more out of control drive wise that could lead to issues. Still I wouldn't of allowed any dog hybrid or not out on my farm.

Just don't want people to label a breed bad when it's not their fault.


----------



## DDFN

Calistar said:


> Have you checked Etsy? Seems like a weird place to look, but you can find funky plants and trees there sometimes.
> I've been waiting for a Ghost Apple tree for a year now, but the nursery I work at got shorted on our shipment so we didn't get that variety this year. Now I have to wait until next year. I consoled myself by buying a bunch of other fruit trees in the meantime though so I guess it's okay 😋 Sorry about your seller though, that is really disappointing ☹


I came across green acres in California that has the ghost apple listed in stock! If that's near you.


----------



## alwaystj9

DDFN said:


> Now I have known some wolf hybrids that have been amazing dogs but the owners knee what they had. I had one friend that has since passed away but she ended up with the hybrid by should we say accident. She took over responsibly for it and knew what to do. Pleasant dog to be around. Others I have met have been more out of control drive wise that could lead to issues. Still I wouldn't of allowed any dog hybrid or not out on my farm.
> 
> Just don't want people to label a breed bad when it's not their fault.


I had a wolf/husky/German Shepherd mix as a teen and she was the dog who set my standard for what a good dog is! But she also pulled my dad through a board fence chasing a squirrel...
When I saw the dog running laps inside the truck, interfering with the driver, I realized that I had an owner problem. They spent the whole time arguing about how sweet she was, wouldn't hurt anything. But I know they had no clue how that dog would behave, how my dogs would react (all 4 slavering alongside their truck), and the chickens were in the yard. They also said they "couldn't let her run at home because their fence wouldn't hold her..." Do I look like a dog park??
I actually love that type of dog and would have enjoyed getting to know her. The situation they put me in was shameful, though, and they displayed, in my opinion, a total ignorance of animals, animal nature and other people's personal property.


----------



## alwaystj9

DDFN said:


> I came across green acres in California that has the ghost apple listed in stock! If that's near you.


What is a Ghost Apple?


----------



## happybleats

My son's dog lives here. She is part wolf. German Shephard, Akita and wolf to be exact. Not sure rhe %%of each. But she has wolf like mannerisms. She came here at age 2 and had to be in a Kennel 24/7. She was poorly socialize cause my son was the loner type. It's been five years and she's been amazing. No longer penned, ever. She roams our property..no dog is allowed in with our goats however. That's just me not wanting to set them up. Dogs roam all around the pen and keep the goats safe. I can't imagine someone thinking it would be ok to bring their dog Here to see how they behave with the goats. It took time and instruction to help Isabella and we were lucky she settled in so well. That won't be true for every dog..regardless of breed.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> What is a Ghost Apple?


It's kinda like a golden delicious apple but is a light white skin instead of yellow. Supposed to have a good sweet taste. I haven't had one but seen they for sale.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> I had a wolf/husky/German Shepherd mix as a teen and she was the dog who set my standard for what a good dog is! But she also pulled my dad through a board fence chasing a squirrel...
> When I saw the dog running laps inside the truck, interfering with the driver, I realized that I had an owner problem. They spent the whole time arguing about how sweet she was, wouldn't hurt anything. But I know they had no clue how that dog would behave, how my dogs would react (all 4 slavering alongside their truck), and the chickens were in the yard. They also said they "couldn't let her run at home because their fence wouldn't hold her..." Do I look like a dog park??
> I actually love that type of dog and would have enjoyed getting to know her. The situation they put me in was shameful, though, and they displayed, in my opinion, a total ignorance of animals, animal nature and other people's personal property.


I completely understand. That's an owner problem and the poor animal has probably never had a level of standards that would allow them to interact with farm animals. I would of done the same thing. I just don't want to blame the dog. 
When I was vet teching I was attacked by a chow. I never ever judged a dog by its breed but the owner was the root cause. We were there to sedate a pony for the farrier (again owner issue caused this need) and the owner's mother asked if we could vaccinate the "said" dog while there. She put it on a leash and as soon as I took one step forward with plans of getting near to position to give the shot it lunged and grabbed my jeans at the knee. I was very lucky. Just some red marks on my skin and nothing broken. My poor jeans on the other hand left me in a very interesting situation. The bottom cuff and the waist band was all that was attached on that side of my pants. My pant pocket covered most of my panties and the duct tape on the vet truck for wrapping abscesses managed to changed my torn pant leg into a short. The vet was nice enough to drive me by her house and give me a pair of jeans. The three of us became very good friends that day. The farrier had to help pull me away from the dog. I grabbed a fence post but it was pulling so hard I was about to lose my grip. It was a tug of war and we finally won. 

Needless to say my pants were on display as a vet tech trophy for awhile and we lost them over the years. It was kinda an intro to tech work for new techs lol.


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> My son's dog lives here. She is part wolf. German Shephard, Akita and wolf to be exact. Not sure rhe %%of each. But she has wolf like mannerisms. She came here at age 2 and had to be in a Kennel 24/7. She was poorly socialize cause my son was the loner type. It's been five years and she's been amazing. No longer penned, ever. She roams our property..no dog is allowed in with our goats however. That's just me not wanting to set them up. Dogs roam all around the pen and keep the goats safe. I can't imagine someone thinking it would be ok to bring their dog Here to see how they behave with the goats. It took time and instruction to help Isabella and we were lucky she settled in so well. That won't be true for every dog..regardless of breed.


Beautiful dog!

I understand. I have a full German shepherd police lines and high drive. She is great with her animals but I would not trust her with dogs of her size or bigger that she does not know. She plays too rough. But her best friends are cats! They used to play chase each other back and forth in the house cat chasing dog then dog chasing cat and sleeping together until our last inside cat died this year. She is fine with the goats but never left unsupervised because she likes to run. She plays with her mouth so if you don't k ow her she may look viscous when she is not. She still has an outside cat she cuddles with but they don't get to sleep together.


----------



## Calistar

@DDFN It looks like that nursery has several locations, but none of them are near me. I appreciate you checking though! Ironically I was just one town over from one of their locations just a couple weeks ago on a trip to pick up a goat. But it was a 13 hour round trip and I do not want to make it again anytime soon 😂

@alwaystj9 The ghost Apple is a really pale yellow apple, it almost looks white. I like the unusual fruit varieties so I thought it would be a fun one. And one of my goats is named Ghost Flower, so I thought I should have a ghost apple too 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> I completely understand. That's an owner problem and the poor animal has probably never had a level of standards that would allow them to interact with farm animals. I would of done the same thing. I just don't want to blame the dog.
> When I was vet teching I was attacked by a chow. I never ever judged a dog by its breed but the owner was the root cause. We were there to sedate a pony for the farrier (again owner issue caused this need) and the owner's mother asked if we could vaccinate the "said" dog while there. She put it on a leash and as soon as I took one step forward with plans of getting near to position to give the shot it lunged and grabbed my jeans at the knee. I was very lucky. Just some red marks on my skin and nothing broken. My poor jeans on the other hand left me in a very interesting situation. The bottom cuff and the waist band was all that was attached on that side of my pants. My pant pocket covered most of my panties and the duct tape on the vet truck for wrapping abscesses managed to changed my torn pant leg into a short. The vet was nice enough to drive me by her house and give me a pair of jeans. The three of us became very good friends that day. The farrier had to help pull me away from the dog. I grabbed a fence post but it was pulling so hard I was about to lose my grip. It was a tug of war and we finally won.
> 
> Needless to say my pants were on display as a vet tech trophy for awhile and we lost them over the years. It was kinda an intro to tech work for new techs lol.


I’m sorry, I’m just over here laughing my head off! A visual of what you must have looked like to everybody else flashed through my head.  I’m glad the dog didn’t actually get your skin.  That could have been bad.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve always wanted a wolf or wolf hybrid since I was little. In fact, when I was little, I used to imagine I had about 10 wolves that followed me everywhere I went. They even had names.  A wolf wouldn’t work very well around here. We have goats (obviously ) and we are getting chicks in April. A wolf wouldn’t work with our lifestyle.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I can't imagine having a wolf here. Willingly anyways. I go to bed every night hoping I don't have to shoot any. There has been a pack WAY too close for comfort lately.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yikes! Thats right! Your very up north. I can see you having wolves around.


----------



## Rancho Draco

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yikes! Thats right! Your very up north. I can see you having wolves around.


We have TONS of wolves up here. The state DNR won't open up a season on them though so the numbers just keep growing.


----------



## Tanya

Pet Peeve. When your phone and all social media accounts get hacked including whatsapp etc and the fool sent every one really disgusting messages to ppl you know which waaaayyyy out of chatacter for you. Then your friends distance themselves and you dont even know you been hacked and you have no clue. Till a stranger sends you a message and helps you realise what is actually going on. Aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh gosh, Tanya. That’s terrible. I hope you’re able to get it all sorted out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s so not right!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thank Goodness a stranger told you. At least now you can contact others & explain. One thing I found, people who are my friends, know I wouldnt do that. Unless we were playing back n forth. Second the only friends worth keeping would be the ones that would forgive, finding the bad your ghost said, hard to believe.


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. I had to get a new sim card and reported it. They foind oit who it was. Sadly I can now only count on one hand who are my friends and who really know who I am


----------



## ksalvagno

Not very good friends if they didn't tell you.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m so sorry about that. I’m glad they know who did it.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya so sorry that happened to you. Hang in there and know we all still love you and know you are you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I bet that was painful. Im so sorry. I hope it works out to the best. We are here for you!💞


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m sorry, I’m just over here laughing my head off! A visual of what you must have looked like to everybody else flashed through my head.  I’m glad the dog didn’t actually get your skin.  That could have been bad.


No worries we laughed over it for years. The poor vet was still newish and in shock. Then she feared she would get in trouble because of it happening. I told her girl it's in the line of work we do and to brush it off. I think the most embarrassed by it was the farrier. 

The best part was after it happened the older lady "holding" the leash said oh that happens sometimes which is why we wanted to get its shots up to date! Lol hahaha really you couldn't tell us before hand. I still vaccinated it too. Had a slip leash, lasso the dog, ran leash through fencing (chain link fence near where we were at) pulled tight up to fence and then gave it in the back end. Lol then we fixed my pants lol that was probably the best part. I wasn't giving up easy lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> I think the most embarrassed by it was the farrier.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> I think the most embarrassed by it was the farrier.


Probably!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Probably!


He averted his eyes lol the only man there lol bless his heart.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I think I would have hated to be him. I told my mom your story and she starting laughing when I got to the part about the farrier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That Farrier sounds like a very rare GENTLEMAN! Those are a dieing breed! Ashame more males arent like that. Very few respect or show manners to females any more.


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think I would have hated to be him. I told my mom your story and she starting laughing when I got to the part about the farrier.


Hahaha glad your mom enjoyed it. And happy to bring smiles to people's faces. When I have more time I will share another story here and there for giggles. 

He was a very nice and kind farrier. They are a dying breed in themselves. The younger farriers you can't keep.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I can’t wait for more stories!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## alwaystj9

New FB peeve, from a goat group:
A member having buck issues:
Good morning!! Quick question...has anyone ever used a low voltage cattle prod on aggressive goats? I have a 2 year old myotonic buck who is shoving at his holding pen at me. I have to keep him shut up away from my does so that I can check on them while they are kidding. He has shoved his horns against my daughter and myself. So far he hasn't knocked us down but I want to stop him before he does. I can't keep him if he is going to act like this

Someone posted this back: Goats play rough head butt games. So consider joining his game by hitting him with a pillow.

That answer made me see red. That could so get someone injured.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my gosh! Yes, that’s exactly how you get them to stop being rough with you. NOT!


----------



## GoofyGoat

alwaystj9 said:


> New FB peeve, from a goat group:
> A member having buck issues:
> Good morning!! Quick question...has anyone ever used a low voltage cattle prod on aggressive goats? I have a 2 year old myotonic buck who is shoving at his holding pen at me. I have to keep him shut up away from my does so that I can check on them while they are kidding. He has shoved his horns against my daughter and myself. So far he hasn't knocked us down but I want to stop him before he does. I can't keep him if he is going to act like this
> 
> Someone posted this back: Goats play rough head butt games. So consider joining his game by hitting him with a pillow.
> 
> That answer made me see red. That could so get someone injured.


Good lord, the ignorance of some people just makes me crazy! 🤯


----------



## Goats Rock

A cattle prod works wonders in making a buck behave. Don't people understand- bucks use their heads for fighting and playing- 
pushing- hitting etc on the head is an invitation to fight or play- either one will get a person hurt badly. Even little bucks can hurt one. 
The ignorance and stupidity of people is astounding. Especially ones that know nothing and claim they are "experts". grrrr


----------



## Jessica84

Yep play or not that’s a no no. Funny playing and cattle prod were brought up. Titan saw me as a play thing. He was never mean he just wanted to play with me. But even with the goats playing can end with a fight. So I calmly got the cattle prod and nailed him and he NEVER tried it again. He learned right then and there my playing is more then he can handle.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cattle prods are a blessing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’ve never had to use the cattle prod on the goats but that is a good idea. I really don’t know about using ours though because it is a VERY, VERY high voltage one. My dad bought the higher one because our bull was really tough. Lol


----------



## Tanya

🙆‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Tanya said:


>


?


----------



## Tanya

KY Goat Girl said:


> ?


🤯


----------



## Goats Rock

Just touch the bad buck once with a cattle prod and it really gets their attention- Mine is the one TSC sells- actually- I have the longer rod one and the hand held.
The bucks pretty much give me space- 200# bucks are nothing to play around with!


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve...weather. ugh. 78 yesterday. 32 today. Enough said.


----------



## toth boer goats

Zap them in the bum or rear area, stay away from the heart area. 
It is a quick touch.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Pet peeves. This picture from a local Craigslist ad


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That poor goat!


----------



## Goats Rock

He definitely needs some groceries, and probably minerals and a fecal done. Not sure anything can be done for his amazing horns. 
Just make sure they aren't growing into his head!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aw poor guy! That’s so sad!


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor goat.


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve. When people dump a dog out here instead if taking responsibility for it themselves! This poor guy is so sweet..my dogs aren't bothered by him...he seems healthy..happy..although a bit timid. His issue: kills chickens. He killed 2 hens in play! Doesn't seem aggressive but once he sees a chicken....he becomes deaf! I don't have time or energy to fix that and keep him. I posted him on fB in hopes he got loose and his owner is looking..nope. I shared he's free to good home..nope. so I contacted a local rescue and they are trying to place him. Currently he's in a large crate and taken out every few hours. It really rubs me wrong how people can care so little about an animal and think it's ok to make that animals my responsibility to make sure he's Safe, fed and cared for until a new placement is found. 😡
But look at those eyes ugh


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute guy. Sorry he kills chickens.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww that’s so sad. He looks like such a sweet boy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww. Poor guy. I hate it when I see or find dumped animals. Where we lived in TX, so many people chose our road to dump dogs. I was walking in our front pasture that was close to the road and I was behind the tank dam so cars couldn’t see me. A car stopped to dump a dog and I went running toward them so they pushed the dog out quickly and took off.  It was a sweet dog too. I really wanted to keep it but my parents wouldn’t let me.


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree.


----------



## happybleats

Well my son's co worker wants Buddy! So tomorrow afternoon he will take him to his new forever home. He is a super sweet dog..so I'm hoping this will be his perfect fit. No animal deserves to be dumped. There are so many rescues and while they take time to get a dog in them....I bet in an emergency they work faster. Even the pound is better than dumping.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s wonderful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I bet Buddys better off now with your Friend! 💝


----------



## happybleats

He goes tomorrow. Will have a large property to run on. Hope he does ok. I'm such a worry wart lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so glad you took such great care of him and took responsibility for him since someone else who should have decided not to. I bet he’ll love his new home. I understand worrying though. It’s so easy to get attached and already love them, even if you know your place isn’t the best fit. I hope you’ll get lots of updates (and pass them on to us).


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😁


----------



## alwaystj9

Happy Easter, everybody!
Not really a pet peeve but sometimes I wish I had the kind of life where I never have to look at my floor and say, "What the heck is that?"


----------



## Calistar

I've got another one! So I have a farm page separate from my personal FB page so I can post all about goats, planned breedings, udder shots, etc without worrying about flooding my friends' feeds with goat pictures or things that might be TMI for non-goat people. For that reason, I specifically didn't invite any non-goaty friends to like my farm page. And still, inevitably, one of my coworkers has found my page and makes "eww goat butt" comments on my udder pictures and acts like I'm stuck up for not thinking that he's just hilarious 🙄


----------



## happybleats

I would just delete those comments quietly or delete and send him a message letting him know that the page is important for your farm and negative comments can start a conversation that can pull away from what you hope to accomplish with the page.


----------



## happybleats

On Buddy the dumped dog. Guess my sons co worker forgot it was Easter lol. So we didn't deliver Buddy. Talking with my husband, we decided to give Buddy a week of working with him. While we don't expect a miracle lol if he shows promise, we will keep him. His sweet personality has won us over. If it doesn't work, hopefully the CO worker will still take him.


----------



## Calistar

happybleats said:


> I would just delete those comments quietly or delete and send him a message letting him know that the page is important for your farm and negative comments can start a conversation that can pull away from what you hope to accomplish with the page.


Oh, I've talked to him about it in person. I haven't gotten any comments on my most recent post but I got an in person "So you'll notice I didn't comment on your goat butt," which is almost as obnoxious. I think I may just see if there's a way to quietly block him from my farm page. He's a great guy and I enjoy working with him but yeah. I used to get the same from my aunts when I'd comment on someone else's udder photo and it would show up in friend's and relative's feeds because Facebook is super intrusive like that...which is another pet peeve in itself!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes Im not on FB. IT is intrusive , rude, and not necessary in my life!😁I dont like, need, or want stress. So I use TGS. It has all I need.


----------



## DDFN

Calistar said:


> I've got another one! So I have a farm page separate from my personal FB page so I can post all about goats, planned breedings, udder shots, etc without worrying about flooding my friends' feeds with goat pictures or things that might be TMI for non-goat people. For that reason, I specifically didn't invite any non-goaty friends to like my farm page. And still, inevitably, one of my coworkers has found my page and makes "eww goat butt" comments on my udder pictures and acts like I'm stuck up for not thinking that he's just hilarious 🙄


I had to have a heart to heart talk with a friends husband that was doing inappropriate comments on my FB page. I am a teacher and he would make rude and some times very distasteful comments that I don't even like seeing or hearing myself. I would delete those comments and ask him to not post things like it again. He called me a chicken and said he could say what ever he wanted freedom of speech. I politely told him not on my page and if it continued he would be blocked.


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve! If you are prescribed an epi pen please carry your epi pen! Yes my husband texted me a little before 7 that he thought he was having a reaction. I asked if he had his epi pen with him and response nope. He said he was going to check if they had benadryl. No answer. Texted again , no answer. . . Started to get worried and asked if anyone else was already at work with him. Finally yes and he was going to Kroger for benadryl. I called him and he was short on breathe. I told him to get a co worker to drive and I would meet them with his epi pen. He had already left driving himself! Seriously?!? First don't listen to me about keeping an epi pen with himself even when he knows with his alpha gal it can be many hours after exposure before he feels onset. And now he is driving while about to stop breathing by himself? I so wanted to say I would kill him if the reaction didn't but I was honestly too worried he may die from it so I didn't want that to be my last words. Needless to say if I had to of worked today he would of most likely of not made it, but luckily we had a self select teacher professional development I had already completed my hours so I was home and off from work. Guessing the all natural chicken we bought for him to eat for Easter wasn't truly all natural. The label had nothing listed that he could have.

Second pet peeve label all ingredients for this reason please!

I haven't even explained the krogers episode of him throwing his debit card at the self checkout either lol he may of been arrested if I didn't explain. What was going on. I told him just to drink it then we could pay and the attendant reassured him it would be fine. 

What a day, what a day!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is terrifying! I’m so glad you were home. I’m so glad you got to him in time. Hopefully he’ll carry his epi pen with him from now on. That was way too close to being a tragic disaster.


----------



## Calistar

@Moers kiko boars That may be true, but it's still the best platform for advertising my farm and my goats, and for finding promising new farms and goats, so for now Facebook stays 

@DDFN Wow, that guy sounds like a piece of work! And so scary about your husband, I'm glad he ended up being okay!


----------



## DDFN

@FizzyGoats and @Calistar
He Had me very worried and I told him I didn't need any icing on the cake. One thing I didn't share was Monday was actually my birthday day so I had big plans that got altered.

I have to remind him every morning now to take his epi pins with him to work. Almost panicked this morning when I saw the box on the table only to yell at him to come back (he was at the front door) and told him he forgot something . He then informed me he took them out of the yellow box and placed it in his work bag. Panic resolved. Lol it may be the death of me worrying about the "death" of him. Fingers crossed we don't have any more scares any time soon.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

DDFN said:


> One thing I didn't share was Monday was actually my birthday


Ha! Gotcha! Going down in my calendar for next year!


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ha! Gotcha! Going down in my calendar for next year!


Lol well maybe next year will be better! If you remember I will feel honored lol. I don't normally share my birth date online (petpeeve) but this year's bday was far from the best ever. Poor husband I told I didn't want the "gift" he blessed me with that morning. All I wanted was to go back to bed in my pjs, wake up later to plant trees and trim the minis hooves.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Don’t worry! I’ll remember next year!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well I’d like to say happy belated birthday [mention]DDFN [/mention] but I know it wasn’t happy. Let’s hope the next one is amazing. And I hope that your husband now carries an epi pen with him 24/7.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY


----------



## Hounddog23

These make me crazy.. people just breeding whatever just to say they have cute babies....🥴


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Well I’d like to say happy belated birthday [mention]DDFN [/mention] but I know it wasn’t happy. Let’s hope the next one is amazing. And I hope that your husband now carries an epi pen with him 24/7.


Thank you and I too hope next year is better. This week has done a number on me. I will try to post later if I get a chance to explain. Side note he has been until our trip to the vet thia evening. But he did have other thingw on his mind which is why I didn't do an epi pen check .


----------



## DDFN

Aww


Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY
> View attachment 227671


Aww thank you so much! Greatly appreciated


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve rude receptionist! Be kind to everyone even if you are having a bad day. I promise you other people's days may not be going as planned either. . .


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Pet peeve is a driver that tailgates. Be it a driver behind a vehicle 2 (two) cars ahead of mine, hitting the brakes excessively to maintain a yard of distance between them. Or worse still, a tailgater behind me that is so dang close their headlights can't be clearly seen as 2 (two) objects, just an elongated beam of light behind the tailgate of the truck. 

The driver passed me after examining the muffler for 10 (ten) minutes before cutting me off while passing, just to ride the bumper of the vehicle in front of me. Noticed all 3 (three) of the vehicles mentioned above, stopped at the same time for the red light at the edge of town. All total a distance of slightly over 20 (twenty) miles in length.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Even though I can’t drive just yet, tail gaters scare me. If the person driving was to have to throw their brakes on really fast then that could be bad. There are lots of deer in our area so breaks get thrown on a lot.


----------



## Boers4ever

Pet peeve about deer: we were driving a few months ago along a small FM road coming back from dropping off some steers at the sale, pulling a large trailer. It’s a 30 year old two door farm truck with no inspection sticker, and the three of us were not wearing seatbelts (mostly because they don’t half work right). It was pitch dark outside and the headlights were already pretty dim, so we were all staring ahead and watching for anything that could step onto the road when BAM! We hit a deer! All we saw of it was a head of a large buck with big antlers, it just stepped straight onto the road and we hit it directly in the head going about 50mph. Thankfully we are all ok and my dad was able to keep the truck and trailer from hitting the ditch, but it completely busted out the right headlight and dented the truck pretty bad. We never got the truck fixed because we converted another truck that’s more legal and has better headlights into the new farm truck. So glad that the deer didn’t get any farther in the road or it might’ve went through the windshield.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yikes! My mom hit a doe coming home from evening service at church a few weeks ago. We were coming up to a car and mom dimmed the headlights but the other person didn’t so we couldn’t see that well (a pet peeve!) As soon as we could see again there was a doe just standing in the middle of the road. It started for the other lane and there was another doe by the ditch on our side so mom was gonna go between them. Right at the last second the doe headed for the other lane decided to act like a squirrel and came back into our lane. It was too late. We hit her. And my mom really couldn’t just throw the brakes on because of a car behind us. The doe went flopping into the ditch (I think her back was broke) and my dad called the county to go put her out of her misery if she hadn’t died already. Luckily, for hitting the deer full on, it didn’t do too much damage to the car. Just cracked the bumper a little bit and left some hair on it. Other than that, the car is fine. And so are we. It could have been way worse the way we hit her.


----------



## Goats Rock

Pet peeve is the local clinic for blood work. We are buried in new baby goats- 75 at last count- this month! I have attended most of the births. (some assistance, watchful waiting, etc.) 
Then the dry off of the kids, shots, id collars, etc. So, I don't have alot of time to waste driving half hour to get required blood work (same meds for 20 years, still have to get bi-annual blood work)
They are open until 3 pm on Fri. Finally find an hour to run over. "Oh- we changed Friday hours to NOON, you should have seen it on Face Book." Uh, I don't FB and never have. I do not have time
for that, nor the inclination- so- the fact that their voice recording when I called still said 3 pm is irrelevant- They "forgot" to change the message! Agghhhh! Now to figure out when I can get over, again.
Not to mention the wasted gas at close to $4 a gal. depending on the day. (truck gets 14 mpg on a good day!) GRRRRRR!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s a pet peeve. These crazy gas prices. I can’t drive yet but they are even driving me crazy because when I’m on Craigslist I try to be mindful of how far away things are because of gas prices. My brother had to go to CA for work and he took a selfie next to a gas station sign where gas was $6/gal.  Makes our local gas station’s $4/gal sound really good.


----------



## FizzyGoats

[mention]Goats Rock [/mention] I don’t know how you didn’t lose your mind. I would have been fuming.


----------



## happybleats

Pet peeve. 
I love Old Pyex. Not for decoration, but to use daily. They are practically unbreakable. Wash easy..and yes, lovely to look at in my glass door cabinet. Most mine survived my kids!! But people price them as prized long lost Rembrandt! I get it. It's a popular thing to collect..which causes prices to go up. And I do like and prefer things that are Hardy and will last..but I would be crazy to pay $100s for a bowl set me or my kids may break. Such a delema. I get lucky now and again and find a bowl here or there for under 20 bucks. Usually the green, gold or brown lol. But hey..I love them! 
Ok..im done whining lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive found them at Estate sales and garage sales.for under $20. Some of us arent as aware of " rembrandts" 🥴


----------



## happybleats

Yes, I always check flea markets and garage sale type placed. Even good will sometimes has good one.


----------



## MellonFriend

Ugh. Today on the highway I saw an eighteen-wheeler full of chickens. I mean what a terrifying experience that must be for them. Stuffed in a tiny cage so that they can't move and then wind whipping all around them, their feathers flying out from the cages. The tremendous noise of all the cars too. It's just a horrible sight to see. I mean how far do they have to go in those conditions? Just yesterday we were talking about how much we dislike raising chickens for meat, but a sight like that sure makes you rethink that philosophy. 😤 Poor birds. 😔


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Ugh. Yes! There is a Tyson chicken plant near where we go to church so we see A LOT of those trucks full of chickens.  I don’t care for chickens but that really makes me mad. I would hate to be one of them.


----------



## Jessica84

MellonFriend said:


> Ugh. Today on the highway I saw an eighteen-wheeler full of chickens. I mean what a terrifying experience that must be for them. Stuffed in a tiny cage so that they can't move and then wind whipping all around them, their feathers flying out from the cages. The tremendous noise of all the cars too. It's just a horrible sight to see. I mean how far do they have to go in those conditions? Just yesterday we were talking about how much we dislike raising chickens for meat, but a sight like that sure makes you rethink that philosophy.  Poor birds.


Ehhh the same has been said about how I haul our cattle. But could you imagine a little pickup with a few chickens in a cage making 500 trips to haul all those chickens? That would cost so much in fuel and in the long run that cost will go to the consumers and with so many families hardly making ends meet as it is that would really suck. And with chickens they need that air. They can’t be in air tight confinements as it is and with as much as they poop I would imagine most would show up to where they are going dead.
Yes I absolutely feel for the animals, I do in a lot of situations that animals have to go threw, but some things are a necessary evil :/


----------



## MellonFriend

Well I guess I just feel like if your animals had a happy life and they have to live through one bad day like that, it's not so bad. But I guess I was just assuming these birds were from a commercial producer and it's just the last bad day in a long line of bad days. I see the aspect of necessary evil, but it makes me not want to be party to it.


----------



## Goatastic43

MellonFriend said:


> Ugh. Today on the highway I saw an eighteen-wheeler full of chickens. I mean what a terrifying experience that must be for them. Stuffed in a tiny cage so that they can't move and then wind whipping all around them, their feathers flying out from the cages. The tremendous noise of all the cars too. It's just a horrible sight to see. I mean how far do they have to go in those conditions? Just yesterday we were talking about how much we dislike raising chickens for meat, but a sight like that sure makes you rethink that philosophy.  Poor birds.


We have a chicken plant near us and it’s so sad. Half of them are already dead from heat and stress by the time they make it.  I guess that’s the easiest option, but gosh there’s gotta be a better way…..


----------



## Goats Rock

The bird flu is causing alot of chicken farms to kill all their birds. What a terrible thing!


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> Well I guess I just feel like if your animals had a happy life and they have to live through one bad day like that, it's not so bad. But I guess I was just assuming these birds were from a commercial producer and it's just the last bad day in a long line of bad days. I see the aspect of necessary evil, but it makes me not want to be party to it.


but to those bids they do not know a y differently really. So it is not a bad day to them necessarily.


----------



## Jessica84

And that could be the case. In reality probably more often then not it is the case. And mind you I know NOTHING about hauling chickens. But I know when hauling cattle there is a lot of judgment and not much understanding especially with the trailers people now call “slaughter trailers”. So I would assume most of how they haul chickens there is a reason behind it because there is for those cows too. 
But either way I do feel for the birds. Heck I took some kids to the sale yesterday and I felt for them too. It’s not like we can explain to them “your going on a ride it may be scary but you will be ok”. I don’t feel bad for my cows though because when they get on a trailer they do so willingly because they know that mean better feed, then once it doesn’t end there way but they don’t know that


----------



## MellonFriend

I apologize if I offended any of you with my comments and I feel like I should make myself a little more clear. 🙂 I do not mean to sit here and be that person that judges farming practices out of ignorance. I'm completely aware that there is probably no better way to haul that many chickens. With large scale farming there are always going to be "necessary evils". But for me to sit here and say they aren't evils, I just can't stomach that. And it's not like I'm trying to be one of those people that wants the industry to change. That's not it. I see that it's not feasible for that to happen. That would be insanely unrealistic. But when I see something like that, it makes me not want to buy that chicken from the store just because it's cheaper. I would much rather raise our own and know with 100% certainty that they lived a quality life. And whether they knew it or not doesn't matter. I know the animals only know what it's known it's whole life, but that's not the point. _I_ will know how they lived. If I raise my own chicken, when I sit down at the dinner table I will know for a fact that the chicken I'm eating lived the best life it could have lived.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is healthier to raise your own meat anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep 👍


----------



## Jessica84

MellonFriend said:


> I apologize if I offended any of you with my comments and I feel like I should make myself a little more clear.  I do not mean to sit here and be that person that judges farming practices out of ignorance. I'm completely aware that there is probably no better way to haul that many chickens. With large scale farming there are always going to be "necessary evils". But for me to sit here and say they aren't evils, I just can't stomach that. And it's not like I'm trying to be one of those people that wants the industry to change. That's not it. I see that it's not feasible for that to happen. That would be insanely unrealistic. But when I see something like that, it makes me not want to buy that chicken from the store just because it's cheaper. I would much rather raise our own and know with 100% certainty that they lived a quality life. And whether they knew it or not doesn't matter. I know the animals only know what it's known it's whole life, but that's not the point. _I_ will know how they lived. If I raise my own chicken, when I sit down at the dinner table I will know for a fact that the chicken I'm eating lived the best life it could have lived.


No you did not offend me one bit! I’m sorry I came across as offended, that was not my intent. I know sometimes people don’t fully understand the ugly side of things and those have a reason behind them, but that is not the case with you  but I am absolutely with you on not wanting to buy because it’s cheaper. That is how I am with beef. I have seen what hits the store. And I understand that, for example those dairy cows are not bred for longevity and they only really have one use and that’s milk, so when that’s done they end up on the table. Which is good, better then letting meat go to waste but nope I prefer not consuming that used up cow thank you. After my nephew raised some chickens and had them butchered he gave me one (such a sweet boy) and even though we are told how much better it is then the store, to actually taste that is amazing! If that doesn’t say something between the two I don’t know what does.


----------



## Hounddog23

Its true! I believe when we ingest an animal we are also taking its emotions and the esscence they carried in life.. and of they were miserable thats what your taking in..if they lived a happy life then they will be soo much better tasting and nutritionally better.. you are what you eat.. i firmly believe that.


----------



## Boer Mama

Jessica84 said:


> That is how I am with beef. I have seen what hits the store. And I understand that, for example those dairy cows are not bred for longevity and they only really have one use and that’s milk, so when that’s done they end up on the table. Which is good, better then letting meat go to waste but nope I prefer not consuming that used up cow thank you.


I agree on this 100%…grass fed beef is such a healthy option full of minerals. All those minerals are depleted out into the milk if a dairy cow… there can’t be much nutrition left.


----------



## happybleats

It's not easy raising your own food..but very much worth it. Our beef taste so much better and eggs are richer..our butcher came out once when we picked up our processed pigs. He asked what we fed them. He said in all his years he's not seen such beautiful meat lol. (Lots of whey from making cheese) it's a hard life but seriously worth it! We went to the grocery store for things we have yet been able to do our selves lol..and it's more than doubled in price! And we don't buy meat, much dairy, no eggs...and still the cost floored us! It's crazy and it's going to get crazier. Support your local farmers market, local farms, family orchards.....much better food that I rather pay for then grocery store stuff when ever I can.


----------



## MellonFriend

I doubt we'll ever get into beef cattle, but I have heard that it is really delicious. We were amazed how much like beef our goat meat was last year. That was a pleasant surprise. My younger sister would _love _to raise pigs, but we aren't sure we really have the space right now for them. Someday though.


----------



## happybleats

We have raised sheep for meat. Our favorite was Barbado wether. We haven't done goat yet..im such a wimp..but we have lots of boys this season so who knows. Meat rabbits are easy and fairly inexpensive to raise..and process easy. We have chicken if course and ducks and geese. Which is a learned skill to cook lol. I didn't care for duck. And we don't plan on eating geese..but we raised turkey which is nice meat. We don't raise pigs yet as in breeding ect..we buy a few pigs to finish raising out for process. We love our bacon. I like a variety of meat.


----------



## alwaystj9

One of my roos will be visiting his next incarnation this evening...looking forward to yardbird pineapple skewers and either chicken stew or chicken salad.
Grocery store chicken cannot compare. But I do get less breast meat and longer, thinner legs. On the chickens. Not on me.


----------



## Boer Mama

My son turned 10 last year and was able to get a deer on his first hunt.
We also raised a lamb, and split a large goat wether with my dad. I usually split a beef with him too, but I told him my freezer was full this year. Also had some Muscovy drakes we raised and processed ourselves. A lot of work, but tasty variety and you know it’s healthy and had a happy life.
I love being able to raise my kids in the country around animals. One of my greatest blessings 💕


----------



## Boer Mama

alwaystj9 said:


> One of my roos will be visiting his next incarnation this evening...looking forward to yardbird pineapple skewers and either chicken stew or chicken salad.
> Grocery store chicken cannot compare. But I do get less breast meat and longer, thinner legs. On the chickens. Not on me.


Because you don’t pump your chickens full of hormones!
One year 5/6 of my hatched chicks were Roos 😂
Last year I had a broody hen hatch a couple different nests, but I think my cats are no longer scared of the chickens. They made it to 1 month old and then disappeared both time 😢
I’ll have to shut in mama and babies if I have them hatch again.
Cats are still scared of the ducks tho 😂🍀😉


----------



## Rancho Draco

We raise all our own chicken and also raise rabbits and we butcher a few goats every year. We buy beef from our hay guy and pork from a local butcher shop. We have our own eggs and milk as well and I make some of our cheeses. The difference in homemade vs store bought is astounding. We raise some Cornish x every year and I butcher our extra cockerels that the broodies raise. I much prefer the yard birds myself but the rest of the household really likes the Cornish x. It's a lot of work and we can't do it all with a family of 7 right now but we love all our home raised products. A big peeve of mine though is that some of my family refuse to eat our meat when they visit because they "might have known that one". They stop at the grocery store for any meat they eat while they're here.


----------



## Boer Mama

@Rancho Draco we were eating goat meat for dinner one night and my daughter asked which one we were eating… I told her they no longer have names after we process them 😅


----------



## alwaystj9

Kind of sucks to have to eat this Americauna roo...he survived a possum pulling one of his wings off as a chick...took him a while to learn how to balance himself with only one wing. His name is Emu for "large, flightless bird". But he has also decided to attack things. Like me.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Boer Mama said:


> @Rancho Draco we were eating goat meat for dinner one night and my daughter asked which one we were eating… I told her they no longer have names after we process them 😅


I mark the packages when they have a name because I have a 3 year old sister that throws a fit if she doesn't know who she's eating 😬😂


----------



## Jessica84

I have to go to the store for pork. I have just excepted I do not raise it well plus dealing with the pigs is a pain and I LOVE pork! Sausage being the main thing. I don’t like ham any more though. I’m not sure if my taste has changed or if pigs have changed. 
I do enjoy goat though. The first one we did I really wasn’t impressed. This last one though i am very happy with it. Not really sure what the difference is other then the second was a bit older, 9 months instead of 5. Maybe that’s it? 
And I’m not a fan of grass fed beef. We get ours in for 30 days and grain. It’s probably because I’m not the healthiest eater there is though lol did I mention I LOVE sausage lol


----------



## Boer Mama

I was raised eating grass fed beef, so any bought from the store just tastes off to me. We always sell the steers, and just pick an older cow to fatten up. Grass fed fat has a nice yellow color with the vitamins A and E… we made some tallow out the last cow and it’s so soft and yellow- it’s like ghee!
The only goats we’ve butchered have been over a year old.
We raised some Kune Kune pigs a couple of years ago. I don’t think we’ll do that again 🤣
My kids love all the nitrates in bacon and sausage tho 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Rancho Draco said:


> I mark the packages when they have a name because I have a 3 year old sister that throws a fit if she doesn't know who she's eating


That’s so funny!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The last steer we took to slaughter (I feel like some people think that’s a violent way to put it) was named Yum Yum. My grandpa bought this cow and calf pair and the calf was supposed to be a heifer. It was a bull and I knew it would be steered and eaten so since I name everything, no matter what is going to happen to it, I named him Yum Yum. And he truly is delicious.  The week before taking him I was actually telling him how good he would taste because I didn’t have a very good relationship with him anyways. He was constantly jumping fences.  We love raising our own meat. Particularly beef. My brother and cousin love to hunt in some of the northwestern states so we eat a lot of the antelope and deer they get. We’ve also had mountain goat. We tried meat chickens one year but for all the work that goes into processing them, we weren’t getting a huge amount of meat. We are hopefully going to be raising some more soon though because of prices and shortages. And raising our own is healthier and you know what the animals have been eating.


----------



## Goatastic43

The taste of your own (or local, natural feed) beef is so much better compared to the store!


----------



## happybleats

The first time we processed turkey and the kids brought in a still warm carcass and slapped it on the counter and said..lets cook one for dinner! I about puked!! The smell of a fresh processed bird stayed with me for months. And we learned quick that there is a reason we let them cure a bit!! 🤢 And grass fed beef was gross. But with time that taste became preferred. We sent our bull to process, 3 years old, uncut.100% grass fed. He was getting out to neighbors field and we could not keep him in no matter what we tried. So..off he went. I was afraid he would be strong flavored..but the meat was amazing. I have tasted ground beef from a friend's beef they raised and fed out...and it had no where near the flavor of our bulls meat. I guess our taste buds adjust...


----------



## Calistar

I have about 2/3 left of a lovely Kunekune I raised in the freezer, along with most of a wild hog my brother shot. My mother still buys pork at the store. It drives me crazy! I just had another kune litter and was trying to decide which one to keep for my meat pig and who to sell, and my mom keeps suggesting just selling all of them. I know she's not a big fan of the pigs and she doesn't like to think of butchering animals we've raised, but I think she's missing the point of why I'm doing it. I think she also doesn't realize how little I spend on pig food compared to my goat feed bill!


----------



## alwaystj9

There's a guy at the feed store pushing kunekunes on me. And another friend pushing the julianas on me.
I used to raise a pig each year but it got to where I couldn't find any.
Then someone dumped a potbelly on me and I grew to hate it. Haven't tried again.


----------



## happybleats

I tried pot bellies too. Not my thing. But now Kune Kunes...one day. Yes. I wanted to be ready for some this spring but won't happen. Still have too much on my plate but soon.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My husband wants to raise pigs. I said no. At least for now. I’ve heard too many horror stories about them getting out of fences and hurting/eating other animals. Plus, if they aren’t pains, I’m worried I’d get too attached. From my limited experience, they are smart and sociable. We had a pig we butchered when I was little. I loved that big guy and we were lucky he was a sweetheart because I was always in his pen, feeding him scraps and playing with him. When he ended up as dinner, I was devastated. I was so heartbroken that even though it was the best pork my family ever had, my mom couldn’t do that to me again. As far as I was concerned, we might as well have been eating the family dog. I had a special bond with Gizmo, our pig. And he was very gentle and careful with me. 

I have such a hard time raising my own meat. I think it’s so much better for the animals and the humans, but I’m such a wimp when it comes to butchering. I hate admitting that because I should be tougher about it. I guess that’s my self pet peeve.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> No you did not offend me one bit! I’m sorry I came across as offended, that was not my intent. I know sometimes people don’t fully understand the ugly side of things and those have a reason behind them, but that is not the case with you  but I am absolutely with you on not wanting to buy because it’s cheaper. That is how I am with beef. I have seen what hits the store. And I understand that, for example those dairy cows are not bred for longevity and they only really have one use and that’s milk, so when that’s done they end up on the table. Which is good, better then letting meat go to waste but nope I prefer not consuming that used up cow thank you. After my nephew raised some chickens and had them butchered he gave me one (such a sweet boy) and even though we are told how much better it is then the store, to actually taste that is amazing! If that doesn’t say something between the two I don’t know what does.


i jave not really bought store meat in fourish years. Once in a blue moon if i have running to do and forget to lay out meat i will grab a pack of something from the store for dinner. The men never see the package in the trash but every single time they take a few bites and start pushing the food around the plate. Even if it is just burger for tacos that i had bought. The IS such a difference in the flavor. I do not know what will happen when we cannot raise out own anymore.


----------



## Sfgwife

Boer Mama said:


> Because you don’t pump your chickens full of hormones!
> One year 5/6 of my hatched chicks were Roos 😂
> Last year I had a broody hen hatch a couple different nests, but I think my cats are no longer scared of the chickens. They made it to 1 month old and then disappeared both time 😢
> I’ll have to shut in mama and babies if I have them hatch again.
> Cats are still scared of the ducks tho 😂🍀😉


the whole hormone and antibiotic thing with store meat is just bunk. They cannot do that because if the usda inspector finds any in a single bird from a farm it is fined heavily.and if a processor knows that an animal has had these things in the last so many days before processing they can also be fined and lose their usda license. So all the hormone and abx thing is is a scare tactic so that the big companies can make more money.


----------



## happybleats

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m such a wimp when it comes to butchering. I hate admitting that because I should be tougher about it.


Don't be hard on yourself. It's not easy at all and not everyone feels comfortable. Instead join forces with some one near who you can buy from. Support them and enjoy farm fresh food 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I grew up raising black angus then changed to black angus x whiteface. Great beef! Corn fed for 30 days before butchering. I buy pork from FFA kids now. Also 1/2 Beef from FFA too. Get it processed, and tell those steaks you should have gotten 1st place! Lol 
I love Barbque goat...yummy, yard bird, squirrel, rabbit, crappie, and catfish. Im a lifetime hunter & fisher. I do my best at gardening, but herbs are new to me, Growing them. I like all that we grow,raise.,and share with my city relatives. I agree, we eat healthy, to stay fit enough to do the work. I wouldn't change it, for anything.


----------



## Boer Mama

Sfgwife said:


> the whole hormone and antibiotic thing with store meat is just bunk. They cannot do that because if the usda inspector finds any in a single bird from a farm it is fined heavily.and if a processor knows that an animal has had these things in the last so many days before processing they can also be fined and lose their usda license. So all the hormone and abx thing is is a scare tactic so that the big companies can make more money.


I suppose I shouldn’t be surprised about that… but have heard so many things about big factory chicken farms that I don’t mind avoiding it as much as possible 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

We had a pot belly pig just show up at our house. I was about 8 or 9 and wanted to keep it because it was really nice. We were actually going to keep it but it turned on us! It would chase us around the yard. Our Rottweiler loved Jolly Balls and the pig would STEAL her ball! And then chase her around the yard too. If she tried to get her ball back the pig would chase her away and then hump her ball.  We got rid of him real quick after that. The last incident with him, we ended up stuck on top of the Lifetime picnic table.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...Im tired of recieving texts,emails from CBD sellers, with captions like..Dr Oz was shot down today! Its all LIES! I AM SICK OF LIES! I dont know about any of you, but I am sick of cleaning up my spam, emails or sickening lies, porn & sex garbage. Does anyone know how to stop.it? Uuuuuuuuggggghhhhhh!


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Im tired of recieving texts,emails from CBD sellers, with captions like..Dr Oz was shot down today! Its all LIES! I AM SICK OF LIES! I dont know about any of you, but I am sick of cleaning up my spam, emails or sickening lies, porn & sex garbage. Does anyone know how to stop.it? Uuuuuuuuggggghhhhhh!


Idk how to make it stop… I pretty much delete 9/10 of my email without ever opening it 🤷🏼‍♀️
I have been receiving so many phone calls where they’ve spoofed somebody’s phone number (a name shows up, located in my state) but it’s extended auto warranty or something instead!
These are names of people I don’t know- but I listed some bucklings for sale on CL so I want to answer if I have a call 😅


----------



## alwaystj9

I run firefox with ghostery and macafee and do most of my stuff on my home computer, I don't really have any spam issues. Even FB is pretty cleaned up on this.
I do have ad issues & weird/bad suff on my kindle fire when I use it for web work.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...Im tired of recieving texts,emails from CBD sellers, with captions like..Dr Oz was shot down today! Its all LIES! I AM SICK OF LIES! I dont know about any of you, but I am sick of cleaning up my spam, emails or sickening lies, porn & sex garbage. Does anyone know how to stop.it? Uuuuuuuuggggghhhhhh!


I get those and it’s the most annoying, disgusting thing ever.  And I have no idea how to stop it. And my number and email are rarely given out.


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah I got a really bad junk text this morning that was sent to me and 10 other people. VERY inappropriate picture. Only thing we can do is block and delete them. It’s really terrible.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yep. I get those. Except mine are with 20 other people.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I get almost no emails, calls or texts that aren’t ones I want now. I use Firefox, Ghostery, and robokiller I also don’t give out my email or phone number except to the rare few and never to stores or things like that.If you sign up online for marketing emails from businesses you’re giving away your rights and they can sell your info.. I block and do searches before I answer or open things. It’s stopped 98% of things. I get on average 2 emails a day from companies I do business with and the normal family and friends that’s it. It took awhile to opt out and block everything but it’s so worth not having the headaches.

if you’re listing goats on Craigslist or something, I get one of those cheap throwaway phones you buy minutes for. It stops that nonsense too.


----------



## alwaystj9

Jeffers sends me something every day...


----------



## Goatastic43

Pet Peeve: Tractor Supply’s website and app. AGH!!! Is it just me or is it absolutely horrible?! It’s so slow! I hope they fix it, because it’s nearly impossible to manage!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You☝ are Not Alone on that feeling of frustration...lol😂🤣


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> Pet Peeve: Tractor Supply’s website and app. AGH!!! Is it just me or is it absolutely horrible?! It’s so slow! I hope they fix it, because it’s nearly impossible to manage!


And when you show up to pick up something the website said was in stock and they don't have it. Then they tell you the website is never accurate anyways. So why do we use it?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The only way I use the TSC online is with contactless pick up. That part seems to work. And they load it for me, and I dont spend extra$$ on things while Im browsing ! Lol just park, call, and get loaded and leave!😃


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> The only way I use the TSC online is with contactless pick up. That part seems to work. And they load it for me, and I dont spend extra$$ on things while Im browsing ! Lol just park, call, and get loaded and leave!😃


If you try that around here you end up paying for stuff they end up not having and they don't want to reverse payment back to you so you can get else where. They lost a lot of my business so far.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So far, here, I have always gotten my order. But if I call and ask, then drive there. They say it was on the computer. But there isnt any anywhere. So I started the contactless pickup it works here. 
It is frustrating. Sorry you are haveing such a hard time.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> So far, here, I have always gotten my order. But if I call and ask, then drive there. They say it was on the computer. But there isnt any anywhere. So I started the contactless pickup it works here.
> It is frustrating. Sorry you are haveing such a hard time.


No need to be sorry. TSC should be sorry since they have lost thousands of dollars I would of been spending there but now get most of my stuff at a local mom and pops type feed store (just have to drive farther) and the co-op. Sad I used to have great relations with TSC until they started moving their staff around so much. Last time I got my big order of alfalfa from the usual store they thanked me for the large order. I pointed out to then that was only 1/4 of what I used to get through them after they were rude to me past time and refused to sale me my standing order.


----------



## Calistar

TSC has been so spotty lately! I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt and blaming it on supply chain shortages, but they'll run out of my dog's food for like a month at a time, and they've been out of beet pulp for going on 2 weeks now. It's insane.

And a recent non-TSC pet peeve, but...People saying in their sales listing "This is not a cull!" Well, if she's for sale, then she is a cull. That is literally what that is. If she is for sale she is being culled from your herd and therefore is a cull. I know what they're trying to say but it still drives me crazy every time. It's like saying "I'm not getting rid of this car, but it's for sale." 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh here’s a pet peeve. When you look forever for a medicine and finally find it after searching all the TSC () and Atwood’s around, buy it, come home, and realize you already bought a bottle 2 years ago and stashed it in the most unlikely place that someone would put a medicine. At least I’ve got enough to last forever now…


----------



## DDFN

Boers4ever said:


> Oh here’s a pet peeve. When you look forever for a medicine and finally find it after searching all the TSC () and Atwood’s around, buy it, come home, and realize you already bought a bottle 2 years ago and stashed it in the most unlikely place that someone would put a medicine. At least I’ve got enough to last forever now…


Oh I so did this with some ivermectin recently found a bottle I had wrapped in bubble wrap and came across it moving supplies and got so happy. Was about to buy another bottle but ended up bit needing too lol


----------



## DDFN

Calistar said:


> TSC has been so spotty lately! I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt and blaming it on supply chain shortages, but they'll run out of my dog's food for like a month at a time, and they've been out of beet pulp for going on 2 weeks now. It's insane.
> 
> And a recent non-TSC pet peeve, but...People saying in their sales listing "This is not a cull!" Well, if she's for sale, then she is a cull. That is literally what that is. If she is for sale she is being culled from your herd and therefore is a cull. I know what they're trying to say but it still drives me crazy every time. It's like saying "I'm not getting rid of this car, but it's for sale." 🤦‍♀️


It's not a supply chain issue. It started here way before covid hit. They ended up turning my regular store into a training store so the staff keep changing and they moved the shelf location of certain feeds because they would never keep enough of what 3 local farms needed. I asked several time for them to keep more instock and change it back to a floor location. They refused and said their manager said it wouldn't sale. When 3 local farm kept competing for the feed when it would come it. My two other friends and myself would drive to varies locations and buy for all farms when we could find it. I finally told them my grain needs I would take else where.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pet peeve…I was making soap the other day and I had bought a new fragrance that everyone in the reviews said behaved well…..well, it didn’t! 
Ruined a 3lb batch of soap😡 so I had to go and rebatch it and cant sell it because I turned it into confetti soap with shavings of other soaps I’ve made… just frustrating to spend money and Not be able to recoup it. It’ll get used or given away but it smelled so good in the bottle I was looking forward to adding it to my line….


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Pet peeve…I was making soap the other day and I had bought a new fragrance that everyone in the reviews said behaved well…..well, it didn’t!
> Ruined a 3lb batch of soap😡 so I had to go and rebatch it and cant sell it because I turned it into confetti soap with shavings of other soaps I’ve made… just frustrating to spend money and Not be able to recoup it. It’ll get used or given away but it smelled so good in the bottle I was looking forward to adding it to my line….


Aww man, that's terrible. 😔 What kind of scent was it? As in what did it smell like?


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Aww man, that's terrible. 😔 What kind of scent was it? As in what did it smell like?


Thanks, It’s frustrating, it was a musky earthy scent that I really really liked and thought would appeal to men. I get so tired of leather scents though they’re good sellers. It’s on my do not buy again list.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...ill take it. I love your soaps. They dont have to be perfect! Ill take the rejects! Not a problem...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ...ill take it. I love your soaps. They dont have to be perfect! Ill take the rejects! Not a problem...


Once it cures I send you some😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ..
Yay! Im excited! Gonna get me some gooofygoatgreatscentedsoap!💞💗🥰😂🤣😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright Im ripped! Samsung fridge decided to work a little. Not fully, just the freezer is cranking at 0°. The upper refrigerator is 56°. This started Thursday morning. Called repairman, later that day he called, and the upper part said 45°. So he said it may just take time. Friday morning,,,60°. We are playing like we are camping & useing ice chests. Since the freezer is working. We have ice..lol . So called the repairman, left 4 messages. He called back, it will be Sat. Between 11 & 1. 🤔hmmmmmmm its 4:15...no body has called. Hubby called left a msg. .....This is soooooo frustrating! The fridge is 6 yrs old....really?


----------



## ksalvagno

They don't make refrigerators like they used to.


----------



## DDFN

So sorry. I have to agree the last refrigerator I got was a 1980's model and it out runs the newer ones. My husband has a whirlpool refrig (yes we have separate refrigerator long story) and he has to often take it apart and fix it. Give me an old one any day! Hopefully they will come out and get it fixed soon.


----------



## happybleats

We have lived here for 17 years and been through 3 or maybe 4 refrigerators, 2 dryers and and 5 washers!! I told my husband I wanted an old washer. He found me an old Speed Queen someone traded in for a new washer (they will be sorry later I'm sure) haha!! 3 years and counting. No fussy digital anything. A turn knob and pop up start ..and I love it!!. New maybe pretty but that's all they have going for them!. I have a gas and electric 1950 stoves too! Yes I have to often replace the coils in my electric. The replacement are not made like the older ones..but when I open my oven. I don't pull the whole stove out of the wall either lol...too heavy lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars what a headache! I’m sorry! That’s no fun. It seems like everything is made to be disposable these days. Give me the old stuff it lasts forever and is repairable. This new stuff is junk…big companies know that if they build subpar stuff you’ll spend more …more often.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## Tanya

happybleats said:


> Pet peeve. When people dump a dog out here instead if taking responsibility for it themselves! This poor guy is so sweet..my dogs aren't bothered by him...he seems healthy..happy..although a bit timid. His issue: kills chickens. He killed 2 hens in play! Doesn't seem aggressive but once he sees a chicken....he becomes deaf! I don't have time or energy to fix that and keep him. I posted him on fB in hopes he got loose and his owner is looking..nope. I shared he's free to good home..nope. so I contacted a local rescue and they are trying to place him. Currently he's in a large crate and taken out every few hours. It really rubs me wrong how people can care so little about an animal and think it's ok to make that animals my responsibility to make sure he's Safe, fed and cared for until a new placement is found. 😡
> But look at those eyes ugh


We found a shephard that had been abandoned in our local nature reserve. He is only a year old. I feel your pain.


----------



## alwaystj9

My pet peeve for today is businesses that push you to email them instead of calling them. Then they send you a reply email saying they got your email but because of the high demand, they have stuck you in a queu (sp?) and it will be 3 days at least until they answer you.
If I get to the point where I need to call a company it's usually a high need because I am the anti-phone person.
I sent my parents some peaches and my mom (83-ish) called me, worried, because they got a message about needing to sign for some peaches but dad (84-ish) decided it was spam and reported it because he forgot I was sending the peaches. Mom is mad because she wants the peaches, I am mad because there are 48 peaches loose in the Washington, DC area and I paid for them and dad is mad because mom is mad. And the company MIGHT contact me by late Wednesday.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Gosh that’s a mess! Hope the company gets back with you and the peaches reach their destination.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez what a mess…I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My gripe is the airline mess. I had to go to SC because my mom was put in hospice care. On the way it was pretty smooth only a gate change…that’s easily handled. 
My mom passed Saturday and while I was at the funeral home the next morning, I got a text saying my return trip was cancelled (2hours before I was set to leave) and to pick a different flight.
I bought non-stop tickets and all they were offering were flights with multiple stops or one stop with 5+ hours between layover flights. With no refund for the difference🤬 …not acceptable in any way shape or form.
The only way to make it work was to book a flight out of NC the next day so I had to pay for an extra night in the Hilton, an extra day of the car rental and drive almost 200 miles to catch the plane!
I was running on no sleep, and the customer service people were rude and unhelpful!
That was a truely horrible trip! 😭😢😡🤬


----------



## alwaystj9

Very sorry about your mother, and about your trip experiences.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

GoofyGoat said:


> My gripe is the airline mess. I had to go to SC because my mom was put in hospice care. On the way it was pretty smooth only a gate change…that’s easily handled.
> My mom passed Saturday and while I was at the funeral home the next morning, I got a text saying my return trip was cancelled (2hours before I was set to leave) and to pick a different flight.
> I bought non-stop tickets and all they were offering were flights with multiple stops or one stop with 5+ hours between layover flights. With no refund for the difference …not acceptable in any way shape or form.
> The only way to make it work was to book a flight out of NC the next day so I had to pay for an extra night in the Hilton, an extra day of the car rental and drive almost 200 miles to catch the plane!
> I was running on no sleep, and the customer service people were rude and unhelpful!
> That was a truely horrible trip!


I’m so sorry about all of that.  May I ask which airline you were flying? My dad retired from Southwest Airlines a few years ago and there are 3 other family members who work there. SWA seems to have pretty good customer service and when we’ve had flights cancelled, they’ve made it right.


----------



## GoofyGoat

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m so sorry about all of that.  May I ask which airline you were flying? My dad retired from Southwest Airlines a few years ago and there are 3 other family members who work there. SWA seems to have pretty good customer service and when we’ve had flights cancelled, they’ve made it right.


American


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks, Mom left us very peacefully and on her own terms. I pray I’m so lucky.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

GoofyGoat said:


> American


Hmm, my brother flies American and hasn’t had any problems.


----------



## DDFN

Pet peeve.

So I can't lie. I am a very honest person so today we (dad and myself) went to the locally owned ace hardware to get a load of gravel. My hubby is friends with the owner. The older cashier was very rude to us and when leaving after the gravel was loaded my dad said how she is always rude to him and my uncle. Well went back for a load of sand. 5 people waiting in the younger girls register to check out. One in the rude woman's register. She tried to call me over to her register and I politely said I would just wait. She said well she is busy and I responded well you weren't nice this morning so I will wait. She didn't know what to say and just sat down. Everyone around just smiled and nodded in agreement. The man infront of me smiled and I said well I can't lie. I was raised to be honest.


----------



## Boer Mama

DDFN said:


> Pet peeve.
> 
> So I can't lie. I am a very honest person so today we (dad and myself) went to the locally owned ace hardware to get a load of gravel. My hubby is friends with the owner. The older cashier was very rude to us and when leaving after the gravel was loaded my dad said how she is always rude to him and my uncle. Well went back for a load of sand. 5 people waiting in the younger girls register to check out. One in the rude woman's register. She tried to call me over to her register and I politely said I would just wait. She said well she is busy and I responded well you weren't nice this morning so I will wait. She didn't know what to say and just sat down. Everyone around just smiled and nodded in agreement. The man infront of me smiled and I said well I can't lie. I was raised to be honest.


I’m sure the owner would take notice of everyone preferring to wait to be helped by somebody else… and hopefully you being so direct will help her think about having a little better demeanor for customer service.


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> I’m sure the owner would take notice of everyone preferring to wait to be helped by somebody else… and hopefully you being so direct will help her think about having a little better demeanor for customer service.


It's just so hard to get people to work these days I understand why she is there. My husband is friends with the owner and I am trying to decide whether or not to have him mention it to the owner. I may wait to see if it resolved itself. My dad is a very polite man and has worked retail and as a butcher many years until retiring (used to be a coal miner in the old days). So he never said anything in front of the lady. I looked him straight in the face though and told him he raised me to be honest and never lie. He responded "true". I don't think I was rude about it just stated the facts on how I felt. He said he wished he had said something before after seeing her response. Maybe she didn't know she was being rude? Only time will tell.


----------



## alwaystj9

Big hug, DDFN -- stay honest!


----------



## The Goat

I don’t think you were rude you did the right thing and I’m sure every body wanted to say the same thing but were too afraid good job for standing up for your self [mention]DDFN [/mention] don’t change


----------



## DDFN

Thank you all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@DDFN ..after rereading your response, I think you were very polite. I dont blame you. And sometimes,( the hateful person) didnt realize how they were treating others. I think it was a great teaching time. I do hope the female learns from this experience, and becomes a more pleasant person. Her choice. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN ..after rereading your response, I think you were very polite. I dont blame you. And sometimes,( the hateful person) didnt realize how they were treating others. I think it was a great teaching time. I do hope the female learns from this experience, and becomes a more pleasant person. Her choice. 🤷‍♀️


Thank you.


----------



## GoofyGoat

People are just rude at times DDFN you did the right thing and hopefully she’ll take it to heart.
A couple of years ago… I was at Petsmart trying to checkout and as it became my turn the cashier just said “phone number” no hello, did you find everything, or any other sign of recognition…just phone number… I called her out there and then and promptly left the store without the stuff I was grabbing. It’s not the first time this person had been rude, I was fed up so I called her manager and cooperate. 
Folks have forgotten what customer service is. How just a simple hello, can I help you or similar can go a long way to their customer having a good shopping experience which makes the customer less grouchy and that makes the employees day go better too.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> People are just rude at times DDFN you did the right thing and hopefully she’ll take it to heart.
> A couple of years ago… I was at Petsmart trying to checkout and as it became my turn the cashier just said “phone number” no hello, did you find everything, or any other sign of recognition…just phone number… I called her out there and then and promptly left the store without the stuff I was grabbing. It’s not the first time this person had been rude, I was fed up so I called her manager and cooperate.
> Folks have forgotten what customer service is. How just a simple hello, can I help you or similar can go a long way to their customer having a good shopping experience which makes the customer less grouchy and that makes the employees day go better too.


And that they are. So sorry that happened to you and you did the right thing too. Well the lady that was rude to me opened with a rude toned "you again" directed at my dad. My dad normally picks up stuff for my uncle that has several houses we have been helping him remodeling over the years. All of these houses needed a lot of work so he has bought a ton of stuff there. First I would think seeing someone you know shops there a lot you wouldn't want to open with that line in a rude disrespectful tone. I won't even go into the other rudeness she did. 

This world has changed so much. I just didn't expect rudeness from an older person, I would of expected from a teenager.


----------



## GoofyGoat

DDFN said:


> And that they are. So sorry that happened to you and you did the right thing too. Well the lady that was rude to me opened with a rude toned "you again" directed at my dad. My dad normally picks up stuff for my uncle that has several houses we have been helping him remodeling over the years. All of these houses needed a lot of work so he has bought a ton of stuff there. First I would think seeing someone you know shops there a lot you wouldn't want to open with that line in a rude disrespectful tone. I won't even go into the other rudeness she did.
> 
> This world has changed so much. I just didn't expect rudeness from an older person, I would of expected from a teenager.


If she says “you again” y’all should say that you’re paying her salary and she should treat you better…the gal at Petsmart was in her 40’s I would guess. I think it’s the post boomer age that got so rude, they got spoiled and never got taught proper manners or courtesy. My boys are in their mid thirties and I was all over them about chivalry and manors but some of their friends wow…their parents did not do their jobs teaching. They did learn though because if they didn’t they wouldn’t be allowed back. I guess I’m a stickler that way. Now I’m doing it with bad habits the grandkids pick up.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> If she says “you again” y’all should say that you’re paying her salary and she should treat you better…the gal at Petsmart was in her 40’s I would guess. I think it’s the post boomer age that got so rude, they got spoiled and never got taught proper manners or courtesy. My boys are in their mid thirties and I was all over them about chivalry and manors but some of their friends wow…their parents did not do their jobs teaching. They did learn though because if they didn’t they wouldn’t be allowed back. I guess I’m a stickler that way. Now I’m doing it with bad habits the grandkids pick up.


I could never say the salary thing. Being a teacher so many try to say stuff to me that makes me fume. We get a lot of students that have no respect and blame us for not doing their homework. I can't force a kid to do their work. Then we get fussed at for their scores. I can only grade what they give me. 

So many grandparents raising their grand babies it isnt funny. I was teaching my cousins kid to not throw popcorn on the floor because her grand mother didnt need to be forced to clesn it up because she is tired. Kids have too much screen time and sugary drinks with junk food in my opinion, but I was never blessed with human kids so I probab ky have no room to talk on that matter.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Teaching is hard work, you have my respect. Parents don’t respect the position you’re in. I taught sciences to 3-8th graders so I understand.
ok, a new tact, you could say without repeat customers like your dad, the business wouldn’t be open for long …it‘s the repeat customers who keep the doors open.
just a thought.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Teaching is hard work, you have my respect. Parents don’t respect the position you’re in. I taught sciences to 3-8th graders so I understand.
> ok, a new tact, you could say without repeat customers like your dad, the business wouldn’t be open for long …it‘s the repeat customers who keep the doors open.
> just a thought.


Thank you. I teach normally 9th through 12th but sometimes 7th and 8th graders in remediation classes. Wow I couldn't teach the younger students like you did. Nope not me. We have a lot of behavior issues any more these days.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Im really angry, upset, and tired of the RUNAROUND! Im angry with ABGA. They tell you to check your email in the waiting, it goes to spam or junk they dont know why. You speak to a human. You give Reg #, I was also giving DNA #s. Im still waiting for my BUCKS paperwork to say DNA veriified since Oct 2021! I eEMAILED the pictures. I gave them dates I called and talked to their person. I told them to check their Spam & junk cause apparantly thats where it went since its almost a year old. Ive called every 3 or 4 months talked to this individual...STILL WAITING! Im sick of putting up with them.i told that lady, she needs to go through their junk mail and figure out howMany Times their site crashes & looses info. When is ABGA going to be responsible for THEIR INABILITIES ,and get some proper management. Its shocking that I have to call an individual every 3 to 4 months since 2021 and I STILL DONT HAVE 2 REGISTRATION PAPERS CORRECTED! REALLY?😡😖 And you think your a qualified Business??


----------



## ksalvagno

They will probably improve at the same rate ADGA will.   Sorry it is such a pain for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @ksalvagno . Its just like butting my head against the wall. Im attempting to.keep records straight, updated, and verified. Its ashame the organization thats "requires" it. Doesnt do the work! Sorry Im complaining. Thankyou for letting me vent!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok Im really angry, upset, and tired of the RUNAROUND! Im angry with ABGA. They tell you to check your email in the waiting, it goes to spam or junk they dont know why. You speak to a human. You give Reg #, I was also giving DNA #s. Im still waiting for my BUCKS paperwork to say DNA veriified since Oct 2021! I eEMAILED the pictures. I gave them dates I called and talked to their person. I told them to check their Spam & junk cause apparantly thats where it went since its almost a year old. Ive called every 3 or 4 months talked to this individual...STILL WAITING! Im sick of putting up with them.i told that lady, she needs to go through their junk mail and figure out howMany Times their site crashes & looses info. When is ABGA going to be responsible for THEIR INABILITIES ,and get some proper management. Its shocking that I have to call an individual every 3 to 4 months since 2021 and I STILL DONT HAVE 2 REGISTRATION PAPERS CORRECTED! REALLY?😡😖 And you think your a qualified Business??


SOOO true!!!! 😒


----------



## happybleats

So tempting to go non registered all together


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

happybleats said:


> So tempting to go non registered all together


For real 😂


----------



## alwaystj9

Come on over to the dark side...the unregistered side....


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I participate a little on the dark side ( I have a few unregistered)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im about to have more, of the Dark Side, unless they are going to be Shown. Ive honestly about had it!


----------



## luvmyherd

People who have been divorced telling me what I am doing wrong in my marriage that has lasted 50 years.
No joke! This has been going on almost since day one. I get told I do not show proper respect or am passive aggressive blah, blah, blah. They know nothing about what has gone on that has lead to my coping mechanisms nor why it has worked.
What right have they to be offended on his behalf? He has stayed and so have I and it works for us.
I would never even dream of telling someone else how to manage their lives unless it was affecting me.
Thanks for the chance to vent. I am trying not to go off on a friend at whom's house I am a guest.🤯


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Awww I’m sorry! Sending virtual hugs! 😊


----------



## luvmyherd

Thanks. It helps.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hear ya! Thats like people telling me how to Raise my kids...they never had any. 
Or what degree I needed.. Ive got 4. 
Or what style of clothes to wear! Lol My GOATS dont care! 
We all do the best we can. 50 years? Ill never see it. Congrats! Your doing great! It works for you..do it another 50...then you can say" I did it twice! My Way! 😂🤣🥰


----------



## happybleats

Oh I love the "those who can't.... "teach" lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> Oh I love the "those who can't.... "teach" lol.


Lol yup I am a those you can't. You know how many times we get complained to and on by people that have no idea what all is involved with teaching. I would be rich like a millionaire if I got a penny for each one. Lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

Thanks for helping me laugh about it.
😻😊😆


----------



## happybleats

DDFN said:


> Lol yup I am a those you can't


Definitely did not mean this about teachers lol. You're heros!! 
What I meant is those who can't do..want to teach us how to do it..like a divorce person telling you how to save a marriage lol..


----------



## DDFN

happybleats said:


> Definitely did not mean this about teachers lol. You're heros!!
> What I meant is those who can't do..want to teach us how to do it..like a divorce person telling you how to save a marriage lol..


I completely understand. I was laughing at the fact we are told all the time "those who can't teach" ( also notice my phone autocorrect previous comment from who to you)

Aww and thanks. We have so many though that try to tell us one thing we should do or teach different and then they can't do it themselves. Pray for us! We need an army of prayer warriors to make it through.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Lol yup I am a those you can't. You know how many times we get complained to and on by people that have no idea what all is involved with teaching. I would be rich like a millionaire if I got a penny for each one. Lol.


That is so true 😂


----------



## luvmyherd

Oh teachers!!🍻
My grandmother taught in a one room school house, my parents were both teachers, my aunt and uncle were teachers, my daughters are both teachers. Kind of in my blood.
I stuck to substituting as that suited my lifestyle. But I understand the lack of respect.
Many who can't do teach but many can do both. 
It's the bozos who can't do either but still try to teach that get my








Love you guys!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s so cool about your grandma! All of our kids came back today so it was hectic 🤪 I’m in pre-K so we tech year round but got new kids today!


----------



## luvmyherd

I forgot to say that she started teaching when she was 16!! That would have been 1906.🏤


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That is so true 😂


You have started taking up collections aww how sweet. Lol jk. It's been a fun and interesting day here just poking fun. They gave us tomorrows Friday schedule like 20 minutes before we left for the day. . . . We are frustrated to say the least.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

We can split it 😉😂😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> We can split it 😉😂😂


Ahhh it's our secret hahahaha jk.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

DDFN said:


> Ahhh it's our secret hahahaha jk.


🤫🤭😂


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> 🤫🤭😂


Oh no is someone on to our evil plan lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I think it’s moers kiko boers 😂🧐


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Doe C Doe boers! ...what...me????😁 Hey I only want my share! Thirdseys? 😘😉🤣😂😁🥴


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Doe C Doe boers! ...what...me????😁 Hey I only want my share! Thirdseys? 😘😉🤣😂😁🥴


Are you a teacher? Sure 😉 just because you are on the Boer bus 😂🥰🤪


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No maam my Grandmother was president of the OSSB. My Aunt was too. But I went medical. Sorry. So...no you guys have the rough job.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ooo I couldn’t do medical 😬🥴 I can handle anything animal but nothing human I actually wanted to be a vet but I don’t want to go to school for 8 years 🫤


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Doe C Doe boers! ...what...me????😁 Hey I only want my share! Thirdseys? 😘😉🤣😂😁🥴


We can handle that shhhh. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9

My latest pet peeve is WalMart. So I went to their online site to scope out how much $ I need to go shopping and the dogfood I get was listed at $46.99. When I got there, got the bag and went to checkout, it was $56! When I went to the service desk, they said the prices aren't supposed to match...I was pretty angry but need dog food. Unwilling to leave it alone, I got home and went back to the website and found that if I order it with the option to pick it up at the store, It's $46.99. So I am going to take bag #1 back, walk 10 feet west to the pickup counter and get another bag...and save $11.00. I have to go back to town later anyway.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You Go @alwaystj9 ! I agree...what a load of u know what! 🤯


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> My latest pet peeve is WalMart. So I went to their online site to scope out how much $ I need to go shopping and the dogfood I get was listed at $46.99. When I got there, got the bag and went to checkout, it was $56! When I went to the service desk, they said the prices aren't supposed to match...I was pretty angry but need dog food. Unwilling to leave it alone, I got home and went back to the website and found that if I order it with the option to pick it up at the store, It's $46.99. So I am going to take bag #1 back, walk 10 feet west to the pickup counter and get another bag...and save $11.00. I have to go back to town later anyway.


That happened to us with dually batteries found online cheaper and drove to pick up it rung up more but didn't realize till in car because was going to take core back in for core charge. It wasn't a core charge price difference. I caused a Karen scene and got my batteries for the online price after calling the manager and refusing a gift card refund. Told them cash because I don't normally shop wally world. Sometimes it's ok to be a Karen. . . .


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I am so over Walmart. Everything is locked up. Which would be fine if it wasn’t so hard to hunt down someone with a key. Then at check out you either wait in a long line or self check out. But your obviously not trust worthy because they have someone at the door checking out your receipts. So I do most of my shopping on Amazon now. 
And for dog food look on chewy. I got annoyed with tractor supply because they seem to never have anything in stock and I’m sick of changing cat food and dealing with upset stomachs. I went onto chewy and it is WAY cheaper and they deliver to my gate.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sometimes it’s ok to be a Karen 😂😂😂 I’m gonna use that as a saying now 😆


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Sometimes it’s ok to be a Karen 😂😂😂 I’m gonna use that as a saying now 😆


Enjoy ! And use it as needed lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 trust me I will! I kinda feel bad for the nice Karens out there 🤣


----------



## DDFN

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> 😂 trust me I will! I kinda feel bad for the nice Karens out there 🤣


I have a good friend named Karin. She said it's all in the spelling lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s funny 😉😂


----------



## luvmyherd

alwaystj9 said:


> My latest pet peeve is WalMart. So I went to their online site to scope out how much $ I need to go shopping and the dogfood I get was listed at $46.99. When I got there, got the bag and went to checkout, it was $56! When I went to the service desk, they said the prices aren't supposed to match...I was pretty angry but need dog food. Unwilling to leave it alone, I got home and went back to the website and found that if I order it with the option to pick it up at the store, It's $46.99. So I am going to take bag #1 back, walk 10 feet west to the pickup counter and get another bag...and save $11.00. I have to go back to town later anyway.


Great strategy.
Have had similar experiences.

I don't think you are truly a _Karen_ if your complaint is legitimate.
I had to throw a fit to get a battery replaced years ago. Clear case of Wards not thinking a woman could know anything automotive.


----------



## Boer Mama

@Jessica84 our Walmart doesn’t have anything locked up. But maybe that’s cus they don’t keep much in stock to begin with 🙄
Had to go to a different store to get milk for my kids (another reason tallied for Making one of these goats a milk goat 😅).
I need to try out chewy! I’ve never ordered from them… I did have a fraudulent charge on my card for $1300 from them a few years back. So maybe that’s why I’d decided not to ever use them.
I know it wasn’t their fault. And thankfully my card company reversed the charge and hopefully tracked down the address it was shipped to. 
Pet peeve- people who are stupid and think they can use someone’s credit card and have items shipped and yet remain anonymous 😅


----------



## luvmyherd

Stuff locked up at WM and being forced to use self checkout are at the top of my list these days.
We had to get someone to open the 'fridge to get fishing worms! I was like, "Worms are a high theft item😵??!!??"
We once filled a cart before realizing they had switched to all self checkout. I wanted to just walk out but we did not have time to do it all again.
I found a manager and let her know in no uncertain terms that we would NOT be back. They now have a few checkers back so I am sure I was not the only one.
We can let them know we do not want to do their jobs for them.
(I am old enough to remember having them take my groceries out to the car for me.)


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! It’s not my job to check the stuff out. Maybe if they lowered prices I would be fine with it but I’m not doing it and taking a job away from someone just so they can save some money. 
I also do serious shopping when I go. I don’t enjoy going to town so I’m that person with the over flowing shopping cart. They don’t have counter space at self check out for my stuff. So if I did self check out, which I have in the past when in a hurry, and I had to put my bags on the ground until I had room in the cart. So Amazon can get you money. I also have to deal with less people and save gas that way too lol


----------



## DDFN

Boer Mama said:


> @Jessica84 our Walmart doesn’t have anything locked up. But maybe that’s cus they don’t keep much in stock to begin with 🙄
> Had to go to a different store to get milk for my kids (another reason tallied for Making one of these goats a milk goat 😅).
> I need to try out chewy! I’ve never ordered from them… I did have a fraudulent charge on my card for $1300 from them a few years back. So maybe that’s why I’d decided not to ever use them.
> I know it wasn’t their fault. And thankfully my card company reversed the charge and hopefully tracked down the address it was shipped to.
> Pet peeve- people who are stupid and think they can use someone’s credit card and have items shipped and yet remain anonymous 😅


On lunch break and saw this. My husband once had his bank card electronically stolen from a restaurant back when in college (we tracked down the only place it left his hand with a server to be ran) . They charged a ton of money on some south beach diet stuff and if you saw my husband you would either think a: wow it was a success or b: there is no way you made that charge. He is a toothpick. Bank almost refused to refund his money until we made it clear it wouldn't of worked that fast in results lol


----------

